# XERXES 1959 EDSEL RANGER!



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

1ST CAR WAS WEN I WAS 16. TWAS A1987 CHEYENNE PIKUP. WAS COO N STARTD 2 RESTORE IT, DEN FLYWEEL BROKE. BURND THRU 2 STARTRS IN 1 DAY N AYE SED FUK IT. DEN WEN I TURND 18 I BOUGHT A 1996 GMC JIMMY OFFF MY CUZ N STARTD CUSTOMIZIN DAT. BLAK, BLAK LETHR, LIMO TINTS, KROME CHAIN STEERIN WEEL, BLU NEON UNDRLITES.
1ST AUDIO WAS 2 MISMATCHD 400WAT 12''S PIONEER, N LANZAR OPTIDRIVE AMP. DEN ADDED CAP.
DEN UPGRADED 2 FULL 2000WAT SPL SETUP N 3 FARAD CAP :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 




















CHEYENNE N JIMMY










NEONS R BRITER DEN DIS, BUT WUTEVR








N DATS HOW DEY BOLF STAYD 2 DIS DAY.  


* 24''S :dunno: 
DEN CRASHD AT DADS HOUSE. *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

NEXT DAY WOKE UP N DROVE TRUK N TRAILR 2 BARN N GOT REDY 2 UNLODE.
HUR SHE GOES. N YES, DOS R STOK 14''S

LOOK AT DA FUKN REER OF TRAILR :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
4000POUND CAR


































UNLODED  


















DEN I SPRAYPAINTD DA BOTTM REER OF TRAILR WER IT TWAS DRAGGN. DEN LEFT 2 DROP OFF DA BOSSES TRAILR, DEN WENT 2 WORK :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

CAR WAS BOUGHT SITE UNSEEN.
BODY LOOKD FUKN GOOD ON LINE.
N WEN I GOT IT OUT INDA SUNLITE IT LOOKD ALRITE. 
DEN WEN I STARTD FINE COMBIN IT I SAW ALDA PROBS. CARDBORD N BONDO 2 PATCH HOLES IN FENDERS N TRUNKFLOORs N FLOORBORDS!!! ROOFING PAPER N BONDO, TIN SHEETS DUK TAPED ON N PAKKD WIF BONDO! GODAM INBRED HILLBILLYS!!!  :guns: :guns:

GUY B4 ME SED IT HAD NEW FUEL PUMP WICH I WAS HAPPY ABOUT. BUT DA MORON PUT NEW FUEL PUMP IN, N PUT DA FUEL FILTR AFTR DA PUMP. NEEDLES 2 SAY DA NEW PUMP CRAPD OUT. ALLDA SHIT INDA GAS TANK FUKD UP DA DIAFRAM SEETS INDA PUMP. HADA SHEL OUT 164$ FOR A NEW PUMP, FILTER, N 25FEET OF 5/16 FUEL LINE. PULD GASTANK OUT N DRAIND IT. TWAS FULL OF FUKN SHIT. ROX N SAND N METAL N RUST SHARDS  N WEN I TRYD 2 PULL DA DRAIN PLUG OUT 2 DRAIN IT, DA PLUG BROKE OFF :angry: 
HADA MADE A NEW FITTING N WELD IT ON2 TANK.
GOT DA FUEL SYSTM ALL 100% DUN. DEN SAW DA CARB WAS LEAKN FRUM XCELERATOR PUMP. ORDERD A REBUILD KIT, BUT GOT SENT DA RONG 1. DEY DISCONTINUED DA 1 I NEEDED SO DEY SENT ME 1 FOR A 57-59 FORD PIKUP TRUK. ONLY ABOUT 50% OFDA GASKETS N JETS WER DA SAME 

REBUILT DA CARB , NOTICD 1 OF DA IDLE JETS WER BROKE OFF N MISSIN. XTRACTED BOLF OF EM N SAW TIPS WER WETHERD. SPENT 20$ ON 2 NEW IDLE MIXTUR SCREWS. FINISHD CARB N FUEL SYSTEM N I WAS HAPPY :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

den startd upgradin engine cumponents. got flamethrowr 45000v ign coil, new plugs, new spark plug wires, new brass contakt distributor, new brass contakt rotor cap, electronic points n condenser. new ground wire, new startr wire n new hot wire. got it all instald n tuned. den topd it all off wit a 200$ yello top optima d34. now it starts in lyk 2-3 cranks now :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

den movd on2 br8k systm. popd 1 weel off, took 1 look at da weel cylinders/shoes/ springs ect n sed "nu ugh *****"

orderd all new brake shoes, new spring holddown kits n 4 new weel cylinders (each front cyl was lyk 56$ :uh: ) n each rear was lyk 29$ :angry: 
den orderd new br8k hoses, n 25feet of 3/16 line n a tun of fittings  
got it all ran n installd n adjusted, den movd on2 mastr cylindr/boostr

original equip mastr n 6'' singl diafram vac boostr









i didnt realy trust dat stok mastr. it lookd so fukn small. plus was havn trouble findin a rebuild kit 4 my original mastr. so i decided 2 fabricate a custom setup 2 stuff a brand new corvette mastr cylinder n 8'' dual diafram boostr. my hopes wer 2 hav unbelieveable stoppin power.

mokup piks


























got it all bent up, all welded n gusseted. all i had2 do was machine a rod 2 link pedal 2 boostr. den i came acros a rebuild kit 4 mastr n boostr for lyk 100$.
bought dat n rebuilt my oem mastr n vac boostr. i figurd ill keep it asa spare.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i latr abandond da idea of corvete mastr n boostr. i didnt want dat inda bak of my mine "sumtn myte go wrong". it made me crazy so i went bak 2 original equipment 


bak 2 da br8ks.
wen i had all my drums cut, vato told me 1 of da fronts, da bearing race was movin around inda seet. so i hada get a new drum n hub. since i was undr da car i figurd id order anoth set of parts.
i got 4 lowr conttrol arm bushins, 2 new brake greace seals. new brake lite switch, n a new 66count litebulb kit. evry fukn lite bulb my car needs in 1 kit :cheesy:

got my parts n da brakelite switch dey sent me was diffrent. i calld em up n dey sed dey discontinued my part, n dis 1 will work. needles 2 say, IT DIDNT!!!!!

DIS NEW 1 HADA LONGR THREAD, N WEN I SCREWD IT IN2 DA OUTLET FITING, IT LEAKD wen i pumpd da brake. so i tightnd it summor. stil leakd. tightnd it summor. stil leakd. so i sed fk dis. pulld it out n teff taped it. screwd it in deep n stil leakd. turns out dis new br8k switch was so long, dat it bottmd out onda banjo bolt n crakd da brass outlet fitting. asswholes sed i was shit outa luk. :angry: 

so i made a new outlet fitting outa solid 5/8 steel. drilld, milld n tappd.got it on wit NO LEAKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

so breaks r all dun, jus need a good bleedin :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

around october 2008 i decided on rimms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
*
22''s* :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

reson foe wantn 22''s = car is so fukn big, dat small weels wood look fukn retarded. big car, big rims :nicoderm:

shopd around n got dees for 2gs 











































aftr lookn at em 4 a wyl, n doin alot of thinkn. i decided agenst dees rims, ther 2 boxy. i stil wantd 5spoke, but more roundy look. sold em 2 a family membr, n den got me deezzzzzzzz
wiff spinnazzz mayne :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

it sat hella fukn low 2 da ground


























so i hada order deez











now it sits lyk disss


































jus slitely raisd up front
now i needa fab up sum new mounts 4 my gas shoxs up front. i cant hav em in orig location kuz dey hit da lift kit.


i lookd around sum stores but coodnt find my spinnr lug adaptrs. i needed 12x 1.5 tapd 1 side, n 5/16 x24 on othr side n 2 3/4 long.
i found sum in bolingbrook but dey wer 2 1/4 long , metrik thread.
so i made 12 aluminum 1/2'' spacers, n drilld n retappd allda spinr lugs to 3/8 fine tread now all weels n spinnrs r mountd :nicoderm:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

I haven't attempted to read anything in this thread because I have hypertension, but I hope the pic of the empty beers came about after the brakes were mocked-up & assembled.
:|


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wtf are you saying?????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Edsel is comin along homie!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 17 2009, 08:51 AM~12731119
> *Edsel is comin along homie!
> *


too bad his spelling isnt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 06:55 AM~12731128
> *too bad his spelling isnt
> *


I did feel a bit dizy after reading all this :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 17 2009, 09:00 AM~12731132
> *I did feel a bit dizy after reading all this :biggrin:
> *


I had to scwint my eyes and read really slow


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

NICE 4X4


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 17 2009, 06:00 AM~12731132
> *I did feel a bit dizy after reading all this :biggrin:
> *



damn, my head hurts..


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

GO G MONEY GO G MONEY GO!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 17 2009, 11:42 AM~12731617
> *GO G MONEY GO G MONEY GO!!
> *


what are you his chearleader :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 05:15 AM~12731070
> *wtf are you saying?????
> *


x1,000,000 not to mention it looks like shit with them rims on it. What size tires are running they look like dump truck tires.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 17 2009, 01:41 PM~12732344
> *x1,000,000 not to mention it looks like shit with them rims on it. What size tires are running they look like dump truck tires.
> *


Im not a fan of those cars but to each his own


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

WTF? A lift kit and 22's?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 17 2009, 11:18 AM~12732585
> *WTF? A lift kit and 22's?
> *


G~MUDBOGGEREDNECK IS ALSO PUTTING IN A DRIVESHAFT TO THE FRONT LEFT WHEEL TO BOOT :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 17 2009, 05:07 AM~12731062
> *I haven't attempted to read anything in this thread because I have hypertension, but I hope the pic of the empty beers came about after the brakes were mocked-up & assembled.
> :|
> *


:uh: nope i needed all doos beers 2 climb in2 bed wif ur sister!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 17 2009, 05:15 AM~12731070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 17 2009, 06:00 AM~12731132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 17 2009, 08:26 AM~12731561
> *damn, my head hurts..
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jan 17 2009, 08:42 AM~12731617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont hate, masabate!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 17 2009, 10:41 AM~12732344
> *x1,000,000 not to mention it looks like shit with them rims on it. What size tires are running they look like dump truck tires.
> *


o ok. so i ges i shood thro 13""s on it since dats wut evry1 else dus :uh: 



> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 17 2009, 10:45 AM~12732377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat wood b da series of events yes :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 17 2009, 11:42 AM~12732737
> *G~MUDBOGGEREDNECK IS ALSO PUTTING IN A DRIVESHAFT TO THE FRONT LEFT WHEEL TO BOOT :uh:
> *


wahahah idiot :uh: my 4x4 edsel is no match 4 ur pontiac wif da dildo seat!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Want take trip just to visit. You gon take care of paint or taking it to bodyshop?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 17 2009, 04:39 PM~12734291
> *o ok. so i ges i shood thro 13""s on it since  dats wut evry1 else dus :uh:
> 
> *


Everyone on this website maybe since it is a Low Rider website but out in the streets you cant even compare percentages of cars ridin on 13's to 22's. I See 22's in every corner i come to. Even older ladys have 22's on there cars.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 17 2009, 03:47 PM~12734355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post pics of old ladys in donks i wana rub1 off!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

This is layitlow not a DONK (or whatever you callin those stupid lookin lifted cars with big rims) web site , and WTF is with your writing?? say with not wif, and mysely and not mahself damn!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 17 2009, 06:29 PM~12735463
> *This is layitlow. damn!
> *


fixt it foar u u non spellin blokhed! :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

chit, eye allwiaz thot hee wuz joekeen arownd abowtt dis kar :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sey gee monie, mai boi gaught won off des, je payd mach IMO, abot hau mach daes won lyke jours ruan?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 17 2009, 09:08 PM~12736769
> *sey gee monie, mai boi gaught won off des, je payd  mach IMO, abot hau mach daes won lyke jours ruan?
> *


GOT MYNES ABOUT 1000. N 350 N GAS 2 GET IT HUR. 3GZ IN RIMS, MAYB 750 IN AUDIO, PROLY 600 IN ENGINE CUMPONENTZ/UPGRADS, PLUS FUELPUMP N BR8K STUFF AYE PROLY GOT ABOUT 6GS SUNK IN RITE NOW


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2009, 08:52 PM~12736654
> *chit, eye allwiaz thot hee wuz joekeen arownd abowtt dis kar  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: well c whos jokn around wen aye pante it magenta wif hot pink n blue flowers! :burn:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

How far did you get in school? :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 17 2009, 09:39 PM~12737069
> *How far did you get in school? :uh:
> *


skool? wtf dat b? :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 07:55 AM~12731128
> *too bad his spelling isnt
> *


X2 :angry: KINDA SPELLS WORSE THEN ME :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 17 2009, 11:36 PM~12737858
> *X2 :angry: KINDA SPELLS WORSE THEN ME :0
> *


 :uh: U NEVER POST ON MY SHIT BEFORE AND NOW U GET A CHANCE TO POST SOMETHING NICE AND U FAILED :angry: :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2009, 01:37 AM~12737867
> *:uh: U NEVER POST ON MY SHIT BEFORE AND NOW U GET A CHANCE TO POST SOMETHING NICE AND U FAILED  :angry:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: FOCUS ON THE CAR.............CAUSE U DONT WANT UR THREAD TO END UP LIKE MAYHEMS ALL FUCKED UP AND JUST ANOTHER BS THREAD


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2009, 01:46 AM~12737928
> *:yessad: :thumbsup:
> *


IF U EVER NEED ANY HELP I CAN SEE WHAT I CAN DO FOR YA..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

help? on wut foo


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2009, 02:23 AM~12738130
> *help? on wut foo
> *


SO UR A MASTER OF ALL TRADES................. :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 18 2009, 12:41 AM~12738211
> *SO UR A MASTER OF ALL TRADES................. :scrutinize:
> *


aye shur am. n im also a english major


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2009, 03:07 AM~12738325
> *aye shur am. n im also a english major
> *


AND U STILL GOT NO GAME :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2009, 03:13 AM~12738351
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 17 2009, 11:36 PM~12737858
> *X2 :angry: KINDA SPELLS WORSE THEN ME :0
> *


 :uh: emmm...naw


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 18 2009, 11:50 AM~12739466
> *:uh: emmm...naw
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

car looks good.....needs 13z and some switches.....my prefrence but to each is own... what color ya thinkin


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 23 2009, 12:33 PM~12793310
> *car looks good.....needs 13z and some switches.....my prefrence but to each is own... what color ya thinkin
> *


thanx.

n das wut evry1 sez 
idk i think it looks fukn retarted wif big huge weel well openings n tiny fukn weels.
heers sum renders dat helpd me tip my decision. but lyk u sed 2 eech his own  

my old 22''s tuckd inside 










13''s wif hydros raisd up









bolth pics r 2 scale. 22''s r tuckd, n 13s r almost half da size of 22s. idk how any1 can think da 13''s wood look good. especially ona 18 foot long car :dunno:

da new 22s i got on. evn wif da lift kit. ther still tuckd inside weel well openings wit no rubbing.


da cars original paint was 1 tone. a metalik lite green. sumwher along da line sum hafwit did a "full restore" n new 2tone paint. he used bondo n carbbord 2 patch holes in shit. bolth roker panels r 1 long sheet of bondo n roofing paper. :angry: 

i luv the colors its got now. 
wen it cums time 4 me 2 do body work, i think im guna do the white n green 2tone. no fancy bulshit. i wana keep it as stok as possible incase i evr sell it.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ok a few mor pixs of stuf i did.

brake outlet fitting i made. 3/4'' thik, 1 7/8 od, milld, drilld, lathed n tappd.
no leaks :cheesy: 
but is startn 2 rust  









how i retappd all lug adapters ta 3/8 fine thred, n da 1/2'' aluminum spacers i made.
n yes, dey all came out ded center :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 









n heers da custom battrytray i made 2 fit da battry im getn. cut it out, notched it, welded up openings, made tabs, drilld holes, welded studs n made da 2 support brakets.
it lookd fukn nice ass hell, till i decided on rubberized undrcoating it, insted of painting it 









n mah 200$ battry. half a weeks pay 2 get dis. :tears:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

what a bucket of shit! keep up the crap work it suits you


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_did_it_@Feb 17 2009, 02:30 AM~13026259
> *what a bucket of shit! keep up the crap work it suits you
> *


thanx appl_pee :thumbsup:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 17 2009, 01:40 AM~13026277
> *thanx appl_pee :thumbsup:
> *


Naw mayne thankyou :ugh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 17 2009, 10:40 PM~12737883
> *:biggrin: FOCUS ON THE CAR.............CAUSE U DONT WANT UR THREAD TO END UP LIKE MAYHEMS ALL FUCKED UP AND JUST ANOTHER BS THREAD
> *


amen brother


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: haha with all these idiots who have posted in this thread, it is already garbage


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Mk-G2f8sbMQ&feature=related


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 20 2009, 10:41 AM~13058651
> *Mk-G2f8sbMQ&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Feb 19 2009, 12:41 PM~13050347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhh snappps the build ups!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 06:55 AM~12731128
> *too bad his spelling isnt
> *


 :angry: 
its gotta be about 10 times harder to type like a retard then to just spell normally , nice work


----------



## Bump (Sep 7, 2008)

you know when people say "fuck the haters" and things like that....this isn't what they mean. you need to listen to these haters. hahahaha 

low and slow thats the tempo!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

sure looks like that edsels sittin on some acherage... no slums in sight. seriously get a clue and spell your shit somewhat correct. fuckin keyboard thugs... always want people to assume they're something they're not. well... most assume your a biting ass poser. u think its funny which is the sad part; a little pathetic.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett+Feb 23 2009, 06:11 PM~13089966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:



> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 23 2009, 06:44 PM~13090280
> *sure looks like that edsels sittin on some acherage... no slums in sight. seriously get a clue and spell your shit somewhat correct. fuckin keyboard thugs... always want people to assume they're something they're not. well... most assume your a biting ass poser. u think its funny which is the sad part; a little pathetic.
> *


im curently livn at my dads hous inda cuntry til my apt in berwyn gets fixd up, n im originaly frum cicero. chek nutz newb :uh:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

check nutz youngin. u just made 22. LOL! u have lots to learn son. so you have a 4-door. and its an edsel. LOL. valued around $1,000. you could learn something from me. at least get a drop top edsel. maybe get like me and grab a 58 roundup.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

d-ownsyndrome customs


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_did_it_@Feb 17 2009, 04:30 AM~13026259
> *what a bucket of shit! keep up the crap work it suits you
> *


wahahaha now thats real fookin talk righ thurrrrr


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

be nice to G..


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 24 2009, 12:56 PM~13097174
> * be nice to G..
> *


FAH Q


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

NOW NOW james & mayhem... yall r on the same side


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith+Feb 23 2009, 11:18 PM~13093913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 23 2009, 07:44 PM~13090280
> *sure looks like that edsels sittin on some acherage... no slums in sight. seriously get a clue and spell your shit somewhat correct. fuckin keyboard thugs... always want people to assume they're something they're not. well... most assume your a biting ass poser. u think its funny which is the sad part; a little pathetic.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 12:16 AM~13105097
> *:uh:
> *


x2. hella mean 4 a newb


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 25 2009, 01:24 AM~13105145
> *x2. hella mean 4 a newb
> *


whats up G, Any progress on tha Edsel?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 12:26 AM~13105157
> *whats up G, Any progress on tha Edsel?
> *


all da br8k flares i did was leakn hella bad. did sum investigatin n found out da flare tool i used was da rong degree. twas lyk 37.5* or sum bulshit n wasnt seatn corectly. lookd thru da shop n i didnt evn hav a 45* doublflare tool so hada buy 1, den cut all old flares off n redo em all :angry: :angry: :angry:

aktualy jus got in frum workn on it.
redid all flares, no aparet leaks yet but wont no 4 shur til its bled n undr full pressur yet 

puld drivshaft out 2 inspect ujoints.
presd em all out n broke em down. out of bolf ujoints, only prob was dat 1 of da pins wer shaterd in 1 of da 4 ends. so idk if itll b a big prob 2 hav 1 missin pin, since ders lyk 25 in each coupling. prev owners bin drivn it around 4 who noz how long wit a sharded pin in it. i think ill b good wit 1 missn pin 4 now 

engin n trans is str8, electricals good. tanks repaird, new fuel line n inline filtr B4 da fuel pump, carb dun, upgraded ignition cumponents. da yello top optima battry,

gota change diff fluid, n modify my front shox 2 fit. der hittn da coils frum da lift so am guna do sum minor fab work 2 get em in. o n hook up all my audio, wich da wiring is alredy ran 

aftr dat, bleed br8ks, den if no br8k leaks, il thro mah 22s n spinnas on, den DRIV IT DA FUK OUT 4 GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

til i start bodywork, but dats a whol othr world of work 

i jus wana get it road worthy. il do da bodywork prolly round august
mo pixs 2maro. cant find camra :happysad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 25 2009, 02:10 AM~13105362
> *all da br8k flares i did was leakn hella bad. did sum investigatin n found out da flare tool i used was da rong degree. twas lyk 37.5* or sum bulshit n wasnt seatn corectly. lookd thru da shop n i didnt evn hav a 45* doublflare tool so hada buy 1, den cut all old flares off n redo em all :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> aktualy jus got in frum workn on it.
> ...


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

WTF, MAN I AM REALLY INTERESTED ON HOW THIS BUILD ENDS UP I HAVE ALWAYS FOUND EDSELS INTERESTING. BUT DAMN MAN, IT'S LIKE I JUST KILLED SOME BRAIN CELLS TRYING TO READ ONE SENTENCE GOOD LUCK WITH IT POST MORE PICTURES AND LESS WORDS PLEASE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62+Feb 25 2009, 01:59 AM~13105573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *@ THIS WHOLE FUCKING TOPIC*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 25 2009, 03:12 PM~13109188
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ THIS WHOLE FUCKING TOPIC
> *


and g monkeyass customs


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 25 2009, 02:34 PM~13109392
> *and g monkeyass customs
> *


:yes:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

yeyah soo I doon no wat u dun kuz i kantt reed thees shee g ... 
but damn a 4 door edsel you put 22s on , yeah you are naturally retarded :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420+Feb 25 2009, 01:12 PM~13109188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big car big weels foo :buttkick:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 25 2009, 02:10 AM~13105362
> *all da br8k flares i did was leakn hella bad. did sum investigatin n found out da flare tool i used was da rong degree. twas lyk 37.5* or sum bulshit n wasnt seatn corectly. lookd thru da shop n i didnt evn hav a 45* doublflare tool so hada buy 1, den cut all old flares off n redo em all :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> aktualy jus got in frum workn on it.
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 11:13 PM~13115261
> *:dunno:
> *


ayel get 2 it my frend, ayel get 2it.  
hada ruf day at work


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually am really surprised you are able to do this much. I always assumed you were a lil slow because of the way you typed..you proved me wrong. Props :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





















but you still are an asshole for typing like a retard :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 26 2009, 02:23 AM~13116163
> *ayel get 2 it my frend, ayel get 2it.
> hada ruf day at work
> *


 :uh: wahahhahah your yob is to collect skeet wiff your pecker nose


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 26 2009, 05:30 PM~13120571
> *:uh: wahahhahah your yob is to collect skeet wiff your pecker nose
> *


and his ass lips ahaha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420+Feb 26 2009, 11:46 AM~13118661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mos clevr thing ayev herd al day barf sac :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 06:05 PM~13089908
> *ohhh snappps the build ups!!!
> *


yall redy no


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2009, 11:06 PM~13125091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: tinyphail


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: :happysad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

g money i didnt know you realy had a car


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 12 2009, 08:44 PM~13265304
> *g money i didnt know you realy had a car
> *


  aye got 3! cheyenne myte b sold soon. jimmys gota flat front pasangerside, n im waitn til it stop rainin 2 pull da edsel out. 

put new ujoints in. zipd da orig weels on n its about redy 2 pull out4 good. 
but i wana drop da transpan n do a new gasket, den make n bolt up my fabd shox.

but i need new orig tyres 4 da winter. think im guna switch frum bias 2 radials. so drop da trans pan, bolt shox in, n its 100% redy 2 drive onda street onda 22s n spinnaz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13266592
> *   aye got 3! cheyenne myte b sold soon. jimmys gota flat front pasangerside, n im waitn til it stop rainin 2 pull da edsel out.
> 
> put new ujoints in. zipd da orig weels on n its about redy 2 pull out4 good.
> ...


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

JUST THROWING THIS OUT THERE YOU SHOULD GET SOME 15S THEY WILL LOOK LIKE 13S ON THAT CAR OR GET SOME OF THESE IN 20 INCH RIGHT HERE
http://www.cheaprims.com/product_info.php?...&products_id=97
GET THESE IN 15S THEY WILL LOOK BAD ASS
http://www.cheaprims.com/product_info.php?...products_id=238


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Mar 14 2009, 01:57 PM~13280601
> *JUST THROWING THIS OUT THERE YOU SHOULD GET SOME 15S THEY WILL LOOK LIKE 13S ON THAT CAR OR GET SOME OF THESE IN 20 INCH RIGHT HERE
> http://www.cheaprims.com/product_info.php?...&products_id=97
> 
> ...


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 13 2009, 05:00 PM~13273856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> around october 2008 i decided on rimms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *
> 3GZ IN RIMS,</span> MAYB 750 IN AUDIO, PROLY 600 IN ENGINE CUMPONENTZ/UPGRADS, PLUS FUELPUMP N BR8K STUFF AYE PROLY GOT ABOUT 6GS SUNK IN RITE NOW
> *


*








:dunno: inflation?*


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 14 2009, 09:33 PM~13283124
> *
> *


20S WOULD MAKE IT SIT BETTER YOU STILL CAN RIDE BUT IT WILL SIT CLEANER 22S TO BIG .ALSO YOU DONE DROPED 6 GS ON THAT CAR THROW SOME GAGS ON THAT CAR.SHIT YOU KEEP 22S AND PUT BAGS THAT BITCH WILL BE TUCKIN LIKE HELL.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 15 2009, 12:10 PM~13286490
> *:dunno: inflation?
> *


:no:
wen i got da 2nd set of 22s i also got a set of 22" matchn spinnrs. plus hada get 110$ for 12 lug adaptrs, den hada retap em n get new stainless allen hed 3/8 24 bolts 2 atach em. n also 4 weel adaptrs 2 go frum 5 4.5 ta 5 5. dey in it self was lyk 200 :around:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Mar 15 2009, 02:19 PM~13287155
> *20S WOULD MAKE IT SIT BETTER YOU STILL CAN RIDE BUT IT WILL SIT CLEANER 22S TO BIG .ALSO YOU DONE DROPED 6 GS ON THAT CAR THROW SOME GAGS ON THAT CAR.SHIT YOU KEEP 22S AND PUT BAGS THAT BITCH WILL BE TUCKIN LIKE HELL.
> *


toute about bags, but 1nce i chekd da front out it dont got rubbr uppr control arm bushins. each arm gots 2 giant nuts thredid inside n out. didnt wana hav alos of movment wit metal uppr cntrl arm bushins 

BUT. i do plan on baggn a 1961 apache longbed inda next 6yrs. i wana b abl 2 lay frame on 18s or 20s. or if not lay, den get aas low as possible 

jus keppn it simpl onda edsel, til i mov on2 biggr n betr stuff. 22s, spinnrs, lif kit, 4000 wat systm, jus simpl


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dropd trans pan 2day. boy am i glad i did!!!
was a metal braket wit 2 holes in it layn loos inda pan, along wif 1 machine screw wit a locwashr on it :around: 
havnt bin abl 2 find da othr screw. hope its not lodged in 1 of da channls or chewd up my bands :around: :around: :around:

but onda plus side, my flyweels mint. no missn teef or chew marks. not bad for 50 yeers old 

am hedn bak out der now. gon try 2 figur out wher da fuk dat braket goes inside da trans n wer dat othr screw is. also bin workn on all ny lowridr bikes tryna get dem dun b4 it gets warm out. i got a trike wif front n reer bags wit polishd 5gal aluminun tank n 1/2 sarai valvs. anothr trike wif a CUSTM made CUSTm fabrocatd adjustabl lift fork wif 2 10s n 620 wat amp wit a plasma wondo dat makes electronic lightning wen da bass hits. n anothr trike wif 2 10s n 2 6/9s n 2 amps. pikd up my crushd panne veluer n finishn up my box. almos redy 2 upholstr :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Whats up G Money?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 07:39 PM~13289394
> *Whats up G Money?
> *


hya sweetcheeks! wutcha warin? :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G MONIES :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 15 2009, 10:33 PM~13291438
> *WHAT UP G MONIES :wave:
> *


FAQ-U U GAY ASS MIGET DUMBO LOOKN HETEROFOBIC PUNK MOFUKKA! :guns:











j/k


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: 
aye no u aint talkn :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dam!! pikd up sum lucas trans treetment, n a GALLON of trans fluid.

trans pans bak on, filtr screens flushd put, shrouds i bak on n shit, pours trans treetment iin, n da hole gallon of fluid in. startd ut up put it in gearm movd bak n forf, R, D, P, N, L den chekd fluid level agen. was fukn empoty!. so chekd da manual n it sed add 1gallon of fluid, den run engine, den add 5 mor quarts!!! 
ovr 2 gallons of trans fluid in dat lil 3speed trans! un fuknbelieveable!!!! :uh:
place was closd so gon haf2 wait til 2maro 2 get mor trans fluid. evrythins bak on, n tite wif no leaks nowher. so im 1gallon of transfluid away frum drivin it out of da barn! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 16 2009, 10:44 PM~13301044
> *dam!! pikd up sum lucas trans treetment, n a GALLON of trans fluid.
> 
> trans pans bak on, filtr screens flushd put, shrouds i bak on n shit, pours trans treetment iin, n da hole gallon of fluid in. startd ut up put it in gearm movd bak n forf, R, D, P, N, L den chekd fluid level agen. was fukn empoty!. so chekd da manual n it sed add 1gallon of fluid, den run engine, den add 5 mor quarts!!!
> ...


Bet thats goin be a good feeling! congrats bro!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:yes: :cheesy:
stil gota make my shox wich = :angry:
but drivn it out, n da 1st time its bin roadworthy in ovr 26 yrs = :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 16 2009, 11:01 PM~13301233
> *:yes: :cheesy:
> stil gota make my shox wich = :angry:
> but drivn it out, n da 1st time its bin roadworthy in ovr 26 yrs = :biggrin:
> *


Damn! you got the spinnaz mounted up already?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 16 2009, 10:04 PM~13301246
> *Damn! you got the spinnaz mounted up already?
> *


in due time my **** homie, in due time :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dam. 2 gallons of trans fluid latr, n drov it out. drov it 2da hous n layd onda horn at 11pm hno:

den onda way bak 2 da barn all ofa suddn it didnt wana idle. 
i rachetd da brakes out reel good n stil aint stoppn 2 good, n i think da draggn brakes is bogn da motor down, wich is makn it die at low speed/idle. think ima take it sumplace n hav it tuned. carb adjustments timing n wutnot. 
hope its not da trans fukn da motor up 

n my boss sed wen u cut drums n put new shoes on it dey only make contact inda centr, til da shoes ware 2 da curvature of da enlargd I.D. of da drums. got a hard pedal, n good vacume, but not stopn good. hope wen da shoes ware in2 da drums itll grab more.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahahahahahaha








this tread is full of dog shit just like the topic starter


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

mayhem. i got ur pm. n god duz luv u, n he wants 2 b ur frend


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

REPOST


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

6 HOURS LATR, N STIL NO LAFFS :rofl:


UPHAYL AGEN :thumbsdown:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WORST THREAD EVERY................CONGRATS DICK FACE


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 01:31 AM~13493842
> *6 HOURS LATR, N STIL NO LAFFS :rofl:
> UPHAYL AGEN :thumbsdown:
> *


20 + years and your still a worthless pile 

you fail pathetically :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 6 2009, 10:18 AM~13496317
> *WORST THREAD EVERY................CONGRATS DICK FACE
> *


AT LEEST IM NOT TELLN PEPO MY CAR WAS IN LRM :0 :0 :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 07:46 PM~13500864
> *AT LEEST IM NOT TELLN PEPO MY CAR WAS IN LRM :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 g~money-owned?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 7 2009, 08:19 AM~13505296
> *:0  :0 g~money-owned?
> *


:burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 8 2009, 06:44 PM~13522129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spike*kid*999 = fail
mopar = biggr fail


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

damn man cant you type english?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 8 2009, 10:47 PM~13524723
> *damn man cant you type english?
> *


AYE DUZ TYP ENGILSH :guns:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
































DEM HELLA DUSTY BUT STILL GLEEMIN LYK A MOFUKA :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 17 2009, 11:18 AM~12732585
> *WTF? A lift kit and 22's?
> *


ITTZ OHKAE ITTS A FOAR DORE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 9 2009, 01:08 AM~13525420
> *ITTZ OHKAE ITTS A FOAR DORE
> *


HELZ YEA. FOE DOES FOE LYFE, KUZ 2DOES AINT LOOK RITE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wow thats ones pile of rolling crap


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2009, 10:19 AM~13527933
> *wow thats ones pile of rolling crap
> *


WEL IF ITS A PILE OF CRAP DEN U SHOOD EAT IT UP YA SAK OF MULE SHIT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: you got bad taste homie :roflmao:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

instead of dumpin all that dough into the wheels, I would have done more to the car itself..............worry bout the wheels when the car is worthy


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett+Apr 9 2009, 07:01 PM~13532493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hada get da rims first 2 figur out alinement, den rekwired lift, fab up shok mounts, chek fender clearence n spacer width. 

am jus getn it rode worthy 4 now. jus pikd up a set of sidepips 2day. am inerestn on how its gunna look :cheesy:
i plan 2 begin bodywork around septembrish


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Apr 9 2009, 06:11 PM~13532584
> *worry bout the wheels when the car is worthy
> *


....in other words.... dont worry about the wheels 

you cant polish a turd


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Apr 9 2009, 09:59 PM~13534779
> *....in other words.... dont worry about the wheels
> 
> you cant polish a turd
> *


looks lyk teh car in ur avis mor turd relatd den mynes :0
:burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

FUKN AROUND WIF SIDEPIPES :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 10 2009, 01:44 AM~13536053
> *
> *


:cheesy:


GOT MA KROME HARDWARE PAK FINALY. SPINNAZ R MOUNTD. GUNA ORDER LYK 100 FOLDOVRNUTS N FENDR BOLTS INA FEW, ALSO TAKN MESURMENTS 2 HANG SIDPIEPS. :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

this is hilarious , keep it up man this is great , :roflmao: 
sidepipes :roflmao:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 9 2009, 10:28 PM~13535613
> *looks lyk teh car in ur avis mor turd relatd den mynes :0
> :burn:
> *


 ahhh naw!!! avi the parts car homeslice. original 47 business coupe. the real deals in the garage patna. its all good... u didnt know. but now u do and knowing is half the battle. i'll roll up to where my edsel at soon and get some pics for you. 58 roundup. maybe 4 edsels on this site soon.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett+Apr 10 2009, 08:08 PM~13542969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u no teh buil up topiks r a must :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

decided agenst sidepipes. fuel line n brake line is about 3'' away frum wer sidepipe wood b. dont wana smoke my fuel or cook my brake fluid.

dun hela work da past munf! major brakethrus. pics latr :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 11 2009, 01:52 AM~13544829
> *insted of worryn about anothr mans shit, u shood finish dat wagon of urs wit da ugly ass grill :burn:
> 
> 3 long yeers n still not evn haf dun :burn: :burn:
> ...


 Doan wuri bowt mi homoi , ist akshully bin sics yeers yo , I juz kan fine tha rite siides pipez


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 30 2009, 09:02 AM~13430894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith+Apr 11 2009, 01:50 AM~13544589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank god, because that shit would look horrible on your shit, lol


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

this is the biggest piece of shit ever. yea i may not have a ride but id rather peddle a bike than drive that turd.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@May 12 2009, 01:15 PM~13862595
> *this is the biggest piece of shit ever. yea i may not have a ride but id rather peddle a bike than drive that turd.
> *


VERY WELL SAID,ID RATHER GET HIT IN THE FACE WITH A CINDER BLOCK THAN OWN THIS MONSTROSITY OF CRAP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 10 2009, 03:02 AM~13535778
> *FUKN AROUND WIF SIDEPIPES :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD TAKE THOSE SIDE PIPES AND SHOVE THEM IN YOUR ASS YOU RETARDED BUILDER


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*ttmft for the biggest pile of rolling crap there is on lil*


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 WAHHAHAHA JUNK~BUILDERSIDEPIPETEEF HAD A BREAKTHRU


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT for the homie G!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

barftastic


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like a bum with Jordans on :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

quit stallin and post up some progress... maybe some bodywork or something? :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett+May 10 2009, 07:12 AM~13842097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACTUALY I JUS GOT IN FRUM SANDBLASN MAH FENDRS. BOUT 2 GO BAK OUT N DO SUM WELDN N PATCHN. PRIOR OWNR HAD 2MUCH BONDO, NOT ENUFF METAL. U NO I GOTTA FIX DAT :cheesy:



PICS SOON BOOTZ. I PROMIS


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 14 2009, 10:31 PM~13892660
> *
> ACTUALY I JUS GOT IN FRUM SANDBLASN MAH FENDRS. BOUT 2 GO BAK OUT N DO SUM WELDN N PATCHN. PRIOR OWNR HAD 2MUCH BONDO, NOT ENUFF METAL. U NO I GOTTA FIX DAT :cheesy:
> PICS SOON BOOTZ. I PROMIS
> *


Hell yea, make sure you take pics! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 15 2009, 12:08 AM~13893399
> *Hell yea, make sure you take pics! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 


IS BIN AWYL, BUT HEETR DEY IS. DA LONG AWAITD EDSEL UPDATE PIXS.

1ST OFF, 4 BOOTZ. MY 67 MUSTANG MASTR CYLINDR SETUP. DIS COUPLD WIT MY 6/1.1 PEDAL RATIO N MATCHD WEEL CYLINDRS GOT ME SKIDDIN INDA GRASS, EVN ON MAH FLOATN 22''S  










HILBILY BODY WORK 

















NEW PIECE MADE. NO DIES NO TEMPLATS, NO INSTRUCTIONS NOT EVN A TAPE MESURER. JUS BY MY EYES 

IM A FUKN PRO!
















FUKN PERFICT!!!








GODAM!!!!!!









ON2 DA OTHR SIDE

ROTTED A LIL WORS DEN DRIVR SIDE.


CUT OUT A BAD SPOT








LOWR PATCH MADE









SET UP ON MAH SANDBLASN SECTION

















BLASTD DA LOWR ROKRS WYL I HAD IT UP DER
WENT FRUM ALL WITE,
2 DIS








DEN FINALY DIS
















DAT HILBILLY BASTURD JUS PAKD 1'' THIK BONDO IN IT  
GUNA HAF2 DO SUMMOR OF MY PROFESIONAL SHEETMETL WORK 2 DIS 2 

ALMOS REDY 2 START WELDN









FUKN AROUND WYL CLEANIN UP SAND :cheesy:








NO VENTILATION IN DER. HOLE PLACE WAS A FUKN DUSTY SANDBLASTY FOG 


PATCH WELDD IN, N SMOOTHD OVR :cheesy: :cheesy:

























DIS BODYWORK GETS DA G$ SEEL OF APROVAL :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 15 2009, 02:18 AM~13893758
> *:cheesy:
> IS BIN AWYL, BUT HEETR DEY IS. DA LONG AWAITD EDSEL UPDATE PIXS.
> 
> ...


*rust rust rust and more rust good for u g~monkey





:biggrin: just fuckin wit ya!! atleast u puttin in work!!
*


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13525312
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*its nice* :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 15 2009, 02:42 AM~13893781
> *its nice :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


shiiiiit i no dat!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 15 2009, 02:48 AM~13893787
> *chu no how i get down
> shiiiiit i no dat!!!! :biggrin:
> *


so what the hell man can i be on your list or not?

i dnt care if im on the enemy side!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wtf is going with all this shit talking :uh: this isnt off topic


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: JEE~WIZWTFCHOPS CARRYS OFFTOPIC TO CHURCH WIFF HIM SO YOU KNOW THAT IT FOLLOWS HIM WHEREVER HE PLOPS HIS CARCASS


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

chets actually lookin good g-funkycumstains.

props to ya :cheesy:


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 14 2009, 10:31 PM~13892660
> *6 yeers?
> 
> not teh kinda thing id brag about :burn:
> ...


i did have a ride. old one caught on fire. new ones gettin bought next week


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 15 2009, 01:46 AM~13893785
> *its nice :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 15 2009, 04:18 AM~13893758
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 67 MUSTANG MASTR CYLINDR SETUP. DIS COUPLD WIT MY  6/1.1 PEDAL RATIO N MATCHD WEEL CYLINDRS GOT ME SKIDDIN INDA GRASS, EVN ON MAH FLOATN 22''S
> *


so did that bolt right up or did you have to drill? any mods to the pedal linkage? what do you mean matched wheel cylinders? different bore size than the originals? 

and way to show some progress, that's more like what I'm talkin about, :thumbsup:
I don't like your rims but I'll have to respect it if the rest of the car is done up right and lookin sharp


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 15 2009, 04:18 AM~13893758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and for real, cut your nails, wtf is that about :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg+May 15 2009, 02:49 AM~13893790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: 
all my xgfs lyk em. n aint lyk wen dey broke, got cut. send a pm 4 da reson. ders lil kids in heer 

now singl, n idk. jus kept em :happysad:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 15 2009, 04:18 AM~13893758
> *DIS BODYWORK GETS DA G$ SEEL OF APROVAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 18 2009, 12:55 AM~13917688
> *im stil tryn 2 figur out who u is, n am curently debatin on wher in my sig 2 plase u. : \
> :rofl:
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> ...


buyin the next project ****. and u really need to buy a dictonary or something fool. reading ur shit gives me a fuckin headache.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 18 2009, 03:55 AM~13917688
> *
> 
> ur constant alterations 2 mah name hav earnd u a permamant spot on my frend list
> *


wow lucky him :uh:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@May 16 2009, 09:27 AM~13904082
> *and for real, cut your nails, wtf is that about  :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> *


x2 cut ur long dirty ass nails


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 18 2009, 01:55 AM~13917688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a troll that lives under a bridge????????

Cut them nails or are you a bitch???


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 18 2009, 01:20 PM~13920102
> *Are you a troll that lives under a bridge????????
> 
> Cut them nails or are you a bitch???
> *


HES A BITCH THAT LOOKS LIKE A TROLL AND LIVES IN A PORTAPOTTIE


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 18 2009, 01:06 PM~13920621
> *HES A BITCH  THAT LOOKS LIKE A TROLL AND LIVES  IN A PORTAPOTTIE
> *


is that why theres shit all under his fingernails


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 18 2009, 02:08 PM~13920637
> *is that why theres shit all under his fingernails
> *


THATS CUZ HE DONT USE TOILET PAPER HE SCRAPES OFF HIS DINGGLEBERRIES WITH HIS FINGER NAILS AND A GRINDER!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hard2get+May 18 2009, 01:07 AM~13917722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW BOUT I CUT UR TOUNGE OFF N USE IT FOE TOILET PAPR :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@May 18 2009, 04:39 AM~13917913
> *buyin the next project ****. and u really need to buy a dictonary or something fool. reading ur shit gives me a fuckin headache.
> *


 :angry: for real man what are you trying to prove ? can you spell anything right? :twak:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13928625
> *:angry: for real man what are you trying to prove ? can you spell anything right? :twak:
> *


sum stuf. but mostely not : \


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

We still need cruise all over Berwyn and pick up some brawds! :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 18 2009, 11:23 PM~13929875
> *We still need cruise all over Berwyn and pick up some brawds! :cheesy:
> *


     

is u who i tink u is? hno:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 14 2009, 08:45 AM~13884508
> *ttmft for the biggest pile of rolling crap there is on lil
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahaha the shit filled rolling garbage can and topic


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 19 2009, 09:12 AM~13932716
> *wahahaha the shit filled rolling garbage can and topic
> *


speekn of shit filld garbage cans, u evr get dat tounge ring u wantd? :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 18 2009, 10:23 PM~13929875
> *We still need cruise all over Berwyn and pick up some brawds! :cheesy:
> *


HE SAID "BRAWDS " ....LOL HAVNT HEARD THAT TERM IN A WHILE LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 18 2009, 10:23 PM~13929875
> *We still need cruise all over Berwyn and pick up some brawds! :cheesy:
> *


HE SAID "BRAWDS " ....LOL HAVNT HEARD THAT TERM IN A WHILE LOL


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

was drivn mah jimmy home on sunday goin down lagrange road doin about 50mph. came up2 a redlite at a intrsection n noticd i had no breaks. o the horror!!!!! 
pedal had2 go almos allda way down b4 dey startd grabbn. hada lay on teh pedal n slam teh emergency brake 2 stop!! turns out my body line frum teh abs module 2 da reer axels line finaly blew out n lost all my fluid 2 da reer weels. 
fukn gm put dees spring things ovr da brakelines asa heet sheild or 2 protekt em or sumtn, n dats wher it rottd out. :uh: 
also didnt help dat all my shoes r about 6 yeers old n wore past da limit.  
autoshop aint had no 25ft rolls of 1/4 line so hada get 3 60'' n union em all 2gethr :happysad:
finaly got em all ran n bled.i dont think dey bled rite kuz of da abs module. mah boss was teln me dat u gota hook it up2 a cumputr n run da module wyl u bleed it 2 mak shur all da chambrs r bled. reers is bled, n stops good now. think il haf2 drop it off n hav it bled sumplace wher dey can do da absbleedn. dat shit scard da fuk outa me!!! if i crashd in2 sum1 dat wooda bin hella bad since no license or ins. i cooda kild sum1 n id proly bin bak in jail rite now. i gota go get mah license n sum liability ins reel soon. definetly onda top of my 2do list. shit was hella scary.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:worship: TO THE :angel:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13928625
> *:angry: for real man what are you trying to prove ? can you spell anything right? :twak:
> *


at least my spelling aint as bad as G~MoneyCustoms :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 18 2009, 12:55 AM~13917688
> *
> ur constant alterations 2 mah name hav earnd u a permamant spot on my frend list :nicoderm:
> :happysad:
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13954327
> *was drivn mah jimmy home on sunday goin down lagrange road doin about 50mph. came up2 a redlite at a intrsection n noticd i had no breaks. o the horror!!!!!
> pedal had2 go almos allda way down b4 dey startd grabbn. hada lay on teh pedal n slam teh emergency brake 2 stop!! turns out my body line frum teh abs module 2 da reer axels line finaly blew out n lost all my fluid 2 da reer weels.
> fukn gm put dees spring things ovr da brakelines asa heet sheild or 2 protekt em or sumtn, n dats wher it rottd out.  :uh:
> ...


SO JIMMY IS YOUR HUSBAND I SEE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+May 21 2009, 07:57 AM~13956447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: CAN IT MAPLE LEEF

TEH JIMY ISDA 1ST PIK POSTD IN HUR.
REMEMBR I SED FUK U!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 21 2009, 09:58 AM~13957518
> *:tongue:
> :uh: CAN IT MAPLE LEEF
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU CLOSE YOUR MOUFF WHEN CAWK~WEASELBEAVERTEEF IS TALKIN


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 19 2009, 01:03 AM~13930487
> *
> 
> is u who i tink u is? hno:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@May 21 2009, 02:11 AM~13955318
> *at least my spelling aint as bad as G~MoneyCustoms  :biggrin:
> *


 thas who im referring to , hes trying to ,idk what he s trying to do really .


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 21 2009, 06:52 PM~13963083
> *thas who im referring to , hes trying to ,idk what he s trying to do really .
> *


talk with his mouth full of cock
:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+May 21 2009, 10:42 AM~13957980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 bad is not talkn im typn 
newbs :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: :nicoderm:









proly gon start weldn fendr patchs 2maro.  
2 many updates 2 mention. :cheesy: 
got in trubl wif da law n da state of ill 2.  
updats hopfuly 2maro if i aint bak in jale :angry: 
latroz : \


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 25 2009, 11:16 PM~13997679
> *:uh: :nicoderm:
> proly gon start weldn fendr patchs 2maro.
> 2 many updates 2 mention. :cheesy:
> ...


trouble maker


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 28 2009, 05:46 PM~14029869
> *trouble maker
> *


loud music/noise, n lyk 3 zoning violations. pinche gueros cald da cops, den filed a complaint wit da state. tryna stik a bruva widda bulshit ass fine :thumbsdown:

now sum dum bitch inspector needs 2 cum inspekt sum shit :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2009, 01:42 PM~13957980
> *:0  YOU CLOSE YOUR MOUFF WHEN CAWK~WEASELBEAVERTEEF IS TALKIN
> *


bwahahahahaha edseltotheassowned


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

this thread sucks :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2009, 09:14 AM~14035963
> *this thread sucks :biggrin:
> *


:no:



dis thred is epik win 4 originality, n not goin wif da flo :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 28 2009, 08:17 PM~14030159
> *loud music/noise, n lyk 3 zoning violations. pinche gueros cald da cops, den filed a complaint wit da state. tryna stik a bruva widda bulshit ass fine :thumbsdown:
> 
> now sum dum bitch inspector needs 2 cum inspekt sum shit :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


your spelling is getting better


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2009, 12:14 PM~14035963
> *this thread sucks :biggrin:
> *


EPIC REALITY


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 29 2009, 10:48 AM~14036948
> *your spelling is getting better
> *


thnax uffin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

GODAMIT!!!!! AFTR 2 FUKN HOUR UF FUKN TRYNA UPLODE FUKN SHIT. 

HER DEY IS! MO UPDAT PIXS. HAVNT BIN ABL 2 DO ALOT OF WORK SINCE MY RUN IN WIF DA LAW N MY BULSHIT ASS ZONIN VIOLATIONS LATELY. 
BUT IS CUMN ALONG JUS FINE

YAL REMEMBR DIS









TIEM 2 FIX DA LOWR 2 BADSPOTS.


1 DUN









ON2 DA OTHR SIDE.
SKWARE CUT OUT










BENT N SHAPD.

















DAS ALOT OF SHIT 2 FIX. LOOK AT AL DEM HOELS









WELDID N SMOOVD OVR









DIS ALSO GETS TEH G$ SEEL OF APROVAL









MAID DA FENDR ROKR PANL PART

















NOICE FIT

























GOT DEM FLOATN 22S MAYNE!









LOOK AT DAT SHIT FLYYYYYYYYYY









OFF INDA DISTANSE









UP CLOS N PESRONAL









TITE









POPD DA VALV COVRS OFFF. LOOK AT ALL DAT BLAK SHIT. SHIT WAS HARD LYK CHOKLAT CHIPS. SCARD 2 C WUT DA OIL PAN LOOKS LYK hno: OR TEH FILTR SKREEN hno:


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

you may not be able to spell for shit and have the worst taste in rims but at least ur puttin in work. p.s. i still wouldnt drive this shit box


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@May 30 2009, 06:53 AM~14044553
> *you may not be able to spell for shit and have the worst taste in rims but at least ur puttin in work.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              p.s. i still wouldnt drive this shit box
> *


X9999999999999999 But yeah the *werk* is looking good :thumbsup:





Crap........ Ive been in here toooooo long


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

progress pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27+May 30 2009, 03:53 AM~14044553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foo chek da end of page 12 i jus postd a progres pik nut


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2009, 10:00 AM~14045780
> *y duz ur name sound soooo famliar? who r u  :scrutinize:
> *


im ur biological father 
:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Bad ass metal work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

eye saed it sucked quse u kant spel........ :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

WAHAHA 

GOT DEM FLOATN 22S MAYNE!










NICE BOLT ONS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> GODAMIT!!!!! AFTR 2 FUKN HOUR UF FUKN TRYNA UPLODE FUKN SHIT.
> 
> HER DEY IS! MO UPDAT PIXS. HAVNT BIN ABL 2 DO ALOT OF WORK SINCE MY RUN IN WIF DA LAW N MY BULSHIT ASS ZONIN VIOLATIONS LATELY.
> BUT IS CUMN ALONG JUS FINE
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2009, 01:00 PM~14045780
> *1st tiem u postd in mah topik n haf a yeer n it twas 2 say dis thred sux.
> 
> *


its cuz, eye cudnt reed ur typin, butt now sence eye whatch my 5 yr old nehfew, eym katchn on :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27+May 31 2009, 04:57 AM~14051608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dass coo yo. mayb if u spend mor time wif me, ud aktually get ur cutlas dun :0


:burn:


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14069374
> *:scrutinize:
> *


just givin ya shit homie, relax. i have no clue y my name sounds familiar. im from quincy illinois so im pretty sure u have no clue who i am.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 02:30 AM~14069374
> *dass coo yo. mayb if u spend mor time wif me, ud aktually get ur cutlas dun :0
> :burn:
> *


dats koo, win u kumin down to vesit homie?????? :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 06:13 AM~14070069
> *dats koo, win u kumin down to vesit homie?????? :biggrin:
> *


as soon as u get dat restrainin ordr removd :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 2 2009, 03:37 AM~14069933
> *just givin ya shit homie, relax. i have no clue y my name sounds familiar. im from quincy illinois so im pretty sure u have no clue who i am.
> *


i no ino u frum sumwer. n i wont rest til i figur out how i no u prior 2 dis convo


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 10:04 AM~14070428
> *i no ino u frum sumwer. n i wont rest til i figur out how i no u prior 2 dis convo
> *


Maybe he gave you teh buttsecks :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BIGGEST PILE OF PISS TREAD EVER MADE ON LIL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 2 2009, 01:23 PM~14070716
> *MAYHEMS BUILD UP WAS THE BIGGEST PILE OF PISS TREAD EVER MADE ON LIL
> *


:yessad:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 01:34 PM~14070839
> *:yessad:  I SIT IN MY BOYTOYS G MONKEYS LAP NUDE AND MY TREAD IS THE CHEAPEST LOWLIFE SCUM BUILD UP
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 2 2009, 01:41 PM~14070908
> *
> *


 :0 :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 2 2009, 10:07 AM~14070472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: SHUT UR SAK CHOMPR


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 01:02 PM~14070396
> *as soon as u get dat restrainin ordr removd :angry:
> *


konsitor it dun :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 09:45 PM~14076040
> *:angry:
> :uh: IF ITS A PYL OF PISS DEN IT MUS B IN UR MOUFF
> :rofl: :rofl:
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 08:30 PM~14077388
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


y u maik dat fase i was agrein wif u :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wuts new?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 2 2009, 09:55 PM~14078505
> *wuts new?
> *


:wave:

wirin up mah new brake lite switch, also made new cancelin prawl out of nylon 4 da turn signl switch. finaly finishd drivr side hedlite buket n cages. had2 do sum major patch work onda othr side, is redy 4 sandblastn n paintn wich il do 2maro. also orderd 2 new rokr panels, 35a voltag regulatr, igntn switch. stil tryna find a door lok set. 2 lokin door buttns wif tumblrs, n ignitn tumblr all keyd onda saem key. aint havn no luk 
found 1 place but dey want lyk 210$ :angry:
also got a new weldr dis mornin. lincoln st 180 t allmetal driv. am itchn 2 brake it in 
also think ima start exhaust systn shit wyl im wqaitn 4 rokr panls 2 sho up. i got nuthn aftr da mufflr 
also my manual sez im posta hav a ignition balast resistor but wen i got it it aint hav 1. i went 45000v igntn coil wit computerized points. not shur i stil need a igntn resistor since all my shits comp controld now.
sumtimes my shit wants 2 die wen idlin n dont no y. i think it did it b4 i computrizd erythang but cant rmemebr. gon try n chek timin sumtim inda futur. but i think it myt b sumtn mor serious. lyk burnin oil or bad compresion or sumtn.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 3 2009, 12:32 AM~14078168
> *y u maik dat fase i was agrein wif u :angry:
> *


 you changed my smileys :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 09:45 PM~14076040
> *:angry:
> :uh: IF ITS A PYL OF PISS DEN IT MUS B IN UR MOUFF
> :rofl: :rofl:
> ...


idiot


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 3 2009, 12:13 AM~14079804
> *:wave:
> 
> wirin up mah new brake lite switch, also made new cancelin prawl out of nylon 4 da turn signl switch. finaly finishd drivr side hedlite buket n cages. had2 do sum major patch work onda othr side, is redy 4 sandblastn n paintn wich il do 2maro. also orderd 2 new rokr panels, 35a voltag regulatr, igntn switch. stil tryna find a door lok set. 2 lokin door buttns wif tumblrs, n ignitn tumblr all keyd onda saem key. aint havn no luk
> ...











WEAVE~YETICOOTERPOON DRIVES A FYORD


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 3 2009, 02:13 AM~14079804
> *:wave:
> 
> wirin up mah new brake lite switch, also made new cancelin prawl out of nylon 4 da turn signl switch. finaly finishd drivr side hedlite buket n cages. had2 do sum major patch work onda othr side, is redy 4 sandblastn n paintn wich il do 2maro. also orderd 2 new rokr panels, 35a voltag regulatr, igntn switch. stil tryna find a door lok set. 2 lokin door buttns wif tumblrs, n ignitn tumblr all keyd onda saem key. aint havn no luk
> ...



when do u think ull be able to drive it?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 3 2009, 01:33 PM~14082564
> *when do u think ull be able to drive it?
> *


WHEN PIGS FLY...OH I MEAN WHEN HE FLIES


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 3 2009, 10:34 AM~14081542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one creepy ass yeti


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

THE ONLY THING TITS ABOUT THIS THREAD....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 3 2009, 05:36 AM~14080506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: HOW BOUT I FLY A CINDR BLOK IN2 DAT BURLAP SAK U CALL A FACE


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 3 2009, 09:48 PM~14088025
> *omg. wutev!!!!
> STFU B4 I DROPKIK U IN UR BANANA NOSE
> 
> ...


ya, well my birthday is aug 9th, so when its done feel free to send it over thisaway...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

just dont do this the the edsel  














:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 11:51 AM~14093128
> *just dont do this the the edsel
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 11:51 AM~14093128
> *just dont do this the the edsel
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 11:51 AM~14093128
> *just dont do this the the edsel
> 
> 
> ...


don't give him ideas, did you see the ugly rims he picked out for it? he's only 1 step away... :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jun 4 2009, 01:22 PM~14094588
> *don't give him ideas, did you see the ugly rims he picked out for it? he's only 1 step away...  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jun 4 2009, 02:22 PM~14094588
> *don't give him ideas, did you see the ugly rims he picked out for it? he's only 1 step away...  :0
> *


:rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 3 2009, 10:48 PM~14088025
> *omg. wutev!!!!
> STFU B4 I DROPKIK U IN UR BANANA NOSE
> 
> ...


WOW STEALING MY LINES LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jun 4 2009, 09:25 AM~14092908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: STFU B4 I 3WEEL MY EDSELDONK IN2 UR LOOS DRIPPY ASSPIPE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jun 4 2009, 03:22 PM~14094588
> *don't give him ideas, did you see the ugly rims he picked out for it? he's only 1 step away...  :0
> *


yeah I seen


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 5 2009, 04:56 AM~14101841
> *yeah I seen
> *


~_~


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2009, 04:53 AM~14110226
> *~_~
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

^_^


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 7 2009, 02:23 PM~14118295
> *^_^
> *


@#%^(*^%#@!!^&*)(&%$#@##"::{}|\\][[


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 7 2009, 11:59 AM~14118500
> *@#%^(*^%#@!!^&*)(&%$#@##"::{}|\\][[
> *


dont b littrn my thred wit ur usles noncents. its bad enuf dat u poast in heer alredy :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

o snappppp! gmoney jus boute a 1979 trans am!!!!!!!

detales llatr :0 :0 :0


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 5 2009, 03:09 AM~14101452
> *
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> *


oh come on, that was funny :biggrin: 

now where are the progess pics, 2 pages and no pics, gotta keep up with me :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jun 7 2009, 08:57 PM~14122157
> *oh come on, that was funny  :biggrin:
> 
> now where are the progess pics, 2 pages and no pics, gotta keep up with me  :cheesy:
> *


jus kuz pepo laff, dont meen it was funy :angry:


pixs 2maro. i may or maynot hav puld my dooz off n cut in2 floorin/body :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 7 2009, 09:20 PM~14120682
> *o snappppp! gmoney jus boute a 1979 trans am!!!!!!!
> 
> detales llatr :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 09:51 AM~14093128
> *just dont do this the the edsel
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SOUTH FLORIDA IN THE HAYOUSE A SKEET SKEEET SKEET :thumbsdown:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 08:51 AM~14093128
> *just dont do this the the edsel
> 
> 
> ...


r there bugs eating the cereal in the headrest :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

detales r iminemt!!! :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

k.


yes i boute a 79 trans am. its in ohio n im pikn it up sunday aftanoon. got it hela cheep, n proly gon sell it 2 dad. he flipd out wen i boute mah 4f car. den aftr a wyl he startd sayn how he always qwantd 1, so hes prolly gon buy it of me :cheesy:

*but *im guna br8k evn. he saw da ebay listn so i coodnt charge him mor den wut i got it 4 

hers da ebay pics






































bin makn hella progres onda edsel. but b4 i divulg in2 teh majr pics les get da smal shit out da way 

hedlite buket dekay 

















new peec maid 

















weldid in 
























also maid 2 patchs 2 fil inda 2 rotds out parts by da mountin holes n weldid em in n smoovd ovr em n snadblastd n panted em alredy n put hedlites bak in 










dis conluds 1st instalment of pics. i hav about 25 mor 2 poast, but dat wil haf2 wate til 2maro


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

yo spellin is makin ma head hurtz :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO+Jun 9 2009, 01:30 AM~14135873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 9 2009, 03:55 AM~14135952
> *is it mah spellin, or r u tryn 2 think agen? :scrutinize:
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ugly car


:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 9 2009, 03:27 AM~14136073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


teh trans am? :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 17 2009, 10:41 AM~12732344
> *What size tires are running they look like dump truck tires.
> *



u meen tyrs r 2big or 2small :dunno:


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice trans am. u put anything bigger than an 18 on it and ill rip ur sack off and use it as a fuckin hat.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 11 2009, 03:13 PM~14162004
> *nice trans am. u put anything bigger than an 18 on it and ill rip ur sack off and use it as a fuckin hat.
> *


wtf


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 11 2009, 01:13 PM~14162004
> *nice trans am. u put anything bigger than an 18 on it and ill rip ur sack off and use it as a fuckin hat.
> *


am doin 26s



c u soon :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

does the trans am have a CB radio? we can talk to each other if it does!



actually idk if thats true, but nice fabbing on teh buketz!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 12 2009, 12:07 AM~14168601
> *does the trans am have a CB radio? we can talk to each other if it does!
> actually idk if thats true, but nice fabbing on teh buketz!
> *


finaly sumbody noticd :cheesy:

n sadly no cb. 

jus got bak in. paintd hella shit 2nite wif dis rok gard paint n dis shits alovr mah fukn hands! i tryd pante thinnr, carb clener sandy soap n nufn getn it off. 2maro nite if i dont hit teh bar il poast teh 2nd round of pics of stuf i did las week. den mayb sunday nite il poast teh trans am n all da work i did 2nite.


alkahol n pante fumes dont mix


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2009, 04:34 AM~14169015
> *finaly sumbody noticd :cheesy:
> 
> n sadly no cb.
> ...



i use dawn dish soap for any washing troubles i might run into.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 12 2009, 03:16 AM~14169058
> *i use dawn dish soap for any washing troubles i might run into.
> *


didnt work 4 dis. 

nexs time u pante sumtn use da same paint i did. its suposably indestructabl pante. wont chip or peel frum roks watr gas oil greese salt n wutnot. glad i usd a brush or els my sprygun wood b shot


o das anothr thing, wen u paint it on it xpands 2 fill in shit. n i herd dat i dont leev brushlines. but i ownt no til 2nite aftr work :0 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2009, 11:39 AM~14170713
> *didnt work 4 dis.
> 
> nexs time u pante sumtn use da same paint i did. its suposably indestructabl pante. wont chip or peel frum roks watr gas oil greese salt n wutnot. glad i usd a brush or els my sprygun wood b shot
> ...


its self leveling?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 12 2009, 12:04 PM~14172056
> *its self leveling?
> *


jus chekd it . it didnt leev big brush lyns, but i spred it a lil 2 fast so has sum supr smal bubls. shits hela xpensiv 2. lyk 60$ a kwart. am curentlyb putn erytjn bak on rite now
pixs of klas weeks updats 2nite


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2009, 07:43 PM~14175034
> *jus chekd it . it didnt leev big brush lyns, but i spred it a lil 2 fast so has sum supr smal bubls. shits hela xpensiv 2. lyk 60$ a kwart. am curentlyb putn erytjn bak on rite now
> pixs of klas weeks updats 2nite
> *



pixcs?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 12 2009, 09:56 PM~14177211
> *pixcs?
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 12 2009, 11:15 PM~14177353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do i poast pshops in ur thred?



:no:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 12 2009, 10:56 PM~14177211
> *pixcs?
> *


momentarily :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 13 2009, 01:15 AM~14177353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



reeeeeeee pooost


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 05:55 AM~12731128
> *too bad his spelling isnt
> *


I have found that G~MoneyCustoms spelling is very eazy to read. I find his unique vocabulary funny and in very good taste  spell on g money


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jun 12 2009, 11:30 PM~14177468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep dat up n ull mak it on2 mah fwend list in no time


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

her dey is. edsel update pic pakage numba 2!!!!!
numba 3 wil b poastd sundae wen i get mah trans am! :0


NEW ROKA PANELS









PULD DA DOOZ OFF

































CUTN DAT BITCH OFF









BIG MO FUKN MOUS NEST. CUMPLETE WIF TINY MOUS SKULLS :burn:









FUKN HILBILLYS IDEA OF A REPAIRD ROKR PANL. FUKN ALUMIMUM SIDING!!!!!!!
2 PEECES BONDOED 2GERTHR :uh:









CUT OFF


















MOKD UP 









TEH WELDIN STATION. FINALY GOT 2 BRAKE IN MAH NEW LINCOLN ST 180 T









WELDID ON









IM A PRO. DIS WUT I DO 4 A LIVIN










DOG LEG DEKAY.

U GOT A HOEL IN SUMTN? JUS PAK BONDO IN IT :uh: :uh: :uh: FUKN HILBILY BASTURDS



























TEH DOG LEG WAS JUS A FUKN CHUNK OF BONDO 2'' THIK 

















YES, DATS A SHEET OF LEAD WEDGD IN DER. OMG :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow, people really dont give you the credit you deserve. i really wish you'd put supremes on it though.

before you seal those rockers and other metal work, you should por15 all that shit on the inside, so it wont rot like that again.

there was someone on here redoing a cadillac i think a few years back, and that shit got por15 in places i dont think ziebart ever could have gotten, it think it was a coupe deville, but the guy had the bodie on a rotisserie though...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 13 2009, 12:24 AM~14177667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:

pepo jus think im sum mexican who cant spel 4 shit n dont do nufn n dont no nu8fn. but dem peeps dont no da haf of it.
realistikly, im proly da most talentid, capabl, person on dis site. i do all my own shit. evrythn. evn build custom bikes n shit. i got a few vids of em. go heer n clik vids 
myspace.com/gmoneycustoms

n yea por15 is kinda lyk wut i usdm wich is stil alovr mah fukn hands :angry:

n sory mah frend! but i ride 22s 
big car, big rims :nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2009, 02:03 AM~14177863
> *i puts work in
> :yessad:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: buck~teefbeaverchief is a capable mexican :uh:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2009, 04:03 AM~14177863
> *i puts work in
> :yessad:
> 
> ...


I will say you don't get the credit you deserve, I'm not necessarily saying you're the most capable on this entire site but I will say you deserve more credit than you get... must be the rims :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but seriously, you're doing good work and kicking ass, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

lookin good bro keep puttin in work homie. and yea im startin to get use to ur spelling lol


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Jun 13 2009, 10:21 AM~14178706
> *lookin good bro keep puttin in work homie. and yea im startin to get use to ur spelling lol
> *


x2 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

the gravel floors in the barn look clean enough to eat off of


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jun 13 2009, 07:03 AM~14178387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i may or may not hav eatn of dem inda past. 


no furthr coment :|


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you should make a necklace of all the mouse skulls and hang them from your mirror.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 13 2009, 11:29 AM~14179641
> *you should make a necklace of all the mouse skulls and hang them from your mirror.
> *


sounds lyk sumtn zootr myt do. did u c da ugly rims he chos? hees only 1 step away :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2009, 03:07 PM~14180326
> *sounds lyk sumtn zootr myt do. did u c da ugly rims he chos? hees only 1 step away :0
> *


:no:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jun 13 2009, 09:50 AM~14179406
> *the gravel floors in the barn look clean enough to eat off of
> *


i was thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 13 2009, 01:10 PM~14180349
> *:no:
> *


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

u can haz bawndoe. mines two carrz haz much bawndoe too. fuck bawndoe. gotta rawk da noo metalz. keep dooin da damn thang. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jun 13 2009, 01:55 PM~14180587
> *u can haz bawndoe. mines two carrz haz much bawndoe too.  fuck bawndoe. gotta rawk da noo metalz.  keep dooin da damn thang.  :biggrin:
> *



DO I DETEKT A HINT OF SARKASM? :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

thats a nice place to work on cars, prolly fit a couple cars in there


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2009, 05:42 AM~14184878
> *thats a nice place to work on cars, prolly fit a couple cars in there
> *


brang urs by sumtym. :wave:


woodnt tak me 5yrs 2 build it :0 :0 :0




:burn:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ANY NEW PICS BRO


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 14 2009, 11:43 AM~14186274
> *ANY NEW PICS BRO
> *


deys 2 paegs fullo piks. scrol bak 2pags :0
wil poast nuthr bundl o pixs 2nite

n teh trans am shal b heer in 3 hours hno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2009, 03:32 PM~14186827
> *deys 2 paegs fullo piks. scrol bak 2pags :0
> wil poast nuthr bundl o pixs 2nite
> 
> ...



bitchin'


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 14 2009, 02:21 PM~14187124
> *bitchin'
> *


totaly dewd


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

trans am jus puld up hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:

i bid it n won it wif intentioms of keepn it.
payd 500 down payment thru paypal, den pops sed heel tak it. he went 2 go get it n payd da 5100 n is guna reimburs me da down payment. 



























how bout pops truk :cheesy:


















kinda sux, nevr evn got2 put mah name onda title or evn driv it around : \

o wel :happysad:



bak 2 da edsel


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

There was a guy who owned 4 of those trans ams and would always bring them to the shop for minor touch ups.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

your old man isnt even going to let you drive it? is it automatic or stick?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jun 14 2009, 05:25 PM~14188203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atomatik. fuk stik shifs


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2009, 02:35 PM~14186230
> *brang urs by sumtym. :wave:
> woodnt tak me 5yrs 2 build it :0 :0 :0
> :burn:
> *


if you cant spell....... you prolly have a hard time reading soooooo How do i know that you fully understand how to mix/work with the chemicals and materials that you use :dunno: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2009, 11:58 PM~14177581
> *keep dat up n ull mak it on2 mah fwend list in no time
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: I cant wait


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2009, 12:18 AM~14177645
> *her dey is. edsel update pic pakage numba 2!!!!!
> numba 3 wil b poastd sundae wen i get mah trans am! :0
> 
> ...


Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14190523
> *if you cant spell....... you prolly have a hard time reading soooooo How do i know that you fully understand how to mix/work with the chemicals and materials that you use :dunno:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


u habitual lyn steppr!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Jun 14 2009, 11:39 PM~14192132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkker


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dis foot is dripin kus youd dnont noe hwow 2 spillel kep ^ da god wrk lol!! 


Translation:

This fool is trippin cause you dont know how to spell, keep up the good work lol!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I drag raced one of those 3 times in a Toyota Camry back when I was in high school. I beat him every time. :roflmao: What a load!!!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 15 2009, 02:04 AM~14192594
> *but dont tell roddy stweart dat ur goin str8 in2 fwend section. hees stil in pergatory : \
> *


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2009, 09:30 PM~14182415
> *DO I DETEKT A HINT OF SARKASM? :scrutinize:
> *


noe sarkasm mayne! keep doin whatcha doin! :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2009, 12:18 AM~14177645
> *her dey is. edsel update pic pakage numba 2!!!!!
> numba 3 wil b poastd sundae wen i get mah trans am! :0
> NEW ROKA PANELS
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* props on your build,.....

but english as a second language??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 15 2009, 05:04 AM~14192594
> *but dont tell roddy stweart dat ur goin str8 in2 fwend section. hees stil in pergatory : \
> 
> *


aint this a bitch :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jun 15 2009, 06:03 AM~14192925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

i would visit but didnt know they was good lookin brawds in frankfort 

Besides that place is heavily populated by whites and im not into white brawds :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 16 2009, 12:53 AM~14203776
> *i would visit but didnt know they was good lookin brawds in frankfort
> 
> Besides that place is heavily populated by whites and im not into white brawds :happysad:
> *


foo we gobak 2 da hood! der aint shit in dis fukn herb ass town im in now.


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT uffin: 










































my best frend list.
lady_ace, screwd up loco, tooly, hardluck88, lowlilloserface, hot$tuff5964, big_los, scanlessevil83, the_cant, texas botox, da_squid, FloRida, crazy_ndn604, pimpin_pope, fce, chewingverga4gmoney, *Seanzilla*
:happysad:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

my best frend list.
lady_ace, screwd up loco, tooly, hardluck88, lowlilloserface, hot$tuff5964, big_los, scanlessevil83, the_cant, texas botox, *SEANZILLA*, da_squid, FloRida, crazy_ndn604, pimpin_pope, fce, chewingverga4gmoney,

:h5: :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2009, 01:51 AM~14203889
> *foo we gobak 2 da hood! der aint shit in dis fukn herb ass town im in now.
> *


 :biggrin: ford city mall.....HOODRATS ALL DAY!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Jun 16 2009, 09:18 AM~14205542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whats next on the car?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

pik pakage 3. condensd. jus enuf 2 giv da reedr da jist of wut happnd las week 

PREPN FOE PANTE

































TEH MAJIK TOOLS









TEH FINAL RESULT. NOT BAD 4 A BRUSH

































OUTSIDE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 16 2009, 08:49 PM~14212396
> *whats next on the car?
> *


WEL LAS NITE SPENT WIRIN SHIT. NEW WIRES FRUM STARTR RELAy 2 IGTN COIL, COIL 2 MANE GANG PLUG, NEW NUTRAL SWITCH PLUGS N WIRES. NEW TAPE N LOOKS REEL GOOD WIF DA NEW FIRE WAL PANTE. I WANA RIVIT MY HOME MADE CANCELIN CAM IN 2DAY N PUT STEERIN WHEEL BAK ON., ALONG WIF DASH TRIM PEECES N WIRE UP MY HOMADE BRAKE LITE SWITCH. ALSO WANA INSTAL MAH NEW VOLTAG REGULATER N POLARIZ IT SOON. DEN AFTR DAT ETHR FAB UP MY XHAUST SYSTM, OR DO MO BODY WORK. ALSO WANA GET MAH FRONT FENDR SKIRTS PANTED N PERMANINT INSTALD B4 FRIDAY.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2009, 11:09 PM~14212627
> *WEL LAS NITE SPENT WIRIN SHIT. NEW WIRES FRUM STARTR RELAy 2 IGTN COIL, COIL 2 MANE GANG PLUG, NEW NUTRAL SWITCH PLUGS N WIRES. NEW TAPE N LOOKS REEL GOOD WIF DA NEW FIRE WAL PANTE. I WANA RIVIT MY HOME MADE CANCELIN CAM IN 2DAY N PUT STEERIN WHEEL BAK ON., ALONG WIF DASH TRIM PEECES N WIRE UP MY HOMADE  BRAKE LITE SWITCH. ALSO WANA INSTAL MAH NEW VOLTAG REGULATER N POLARIZ IT SOON. DEN AFTR DAT ETHR FAB UP MY XHAUST SYSTM, OR DO MO BODY WORK. ALSO WANA GET MAH FRONT FENDR SKIRTS PANTED N PERMANINT INSTALD B4 FRIDAY.
> *



wut r u gonna do after all that? :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 16 2009, 10:14 PM~14213451
> *wut r u gonna do after all that?  :biggrin:
> *


r u hintin about how u wana hang out wif me agen? :0 :0 :0 

dont wory, weel meat in due time my frend frum acros da pond :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

now since we are friends, when you coming over to help on the cutty????? Thats what friends do right(no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

man, you live in a pretty big house for being mesican. You must mow alot of lawns to afford that huh


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2009, 01:18 AM~14177645
> *her dey is. edsel update pic pakage numba 2!!!!!
> numba 3 wil b poastd sundae wen i get mah trans am! :0
> NEW ROKA PANELS
> ...


 :angry: good luck on your project fuck tard!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2009, 09:52 PM~14212435
> *pik pakage 3. condensd. jus enuf 2 giv da reedr da jist of wut happnd las week
> 
> PREPN FOE PANTE
> ...


 :cheesy: ill sell you some wire loom!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i just wanted to know what your intentions were for interior/ audio etc...


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

skreens ebeweewher! 20,000 whats! febleglass up da ass! mirrs sperklin n dangle bulls dinglin! tronk whavn, knee on lyts, g-monkey up in der hedrezt :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 17 2009, 05:27 AM~14215019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aye gots 200wat inda cd playa n 4000 goin inda trunk foo!
full brand new 4000wat lanzar setup 2 ohmd erraythang. got it hookd up inda jimmy n shits fukn poundin!!!!! :cheesy:

n no tvs shal evr go inside my edsel, unless its riot time :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo G Scummy. I just saw one of these like a mile away from my house. think they want like 2 g's for it.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 11:43 PM~14225323
> *yo G Scummy. I just saw one of these like a mile away from my house. think they want like 2 g's for it.
> *


sell ur turd on wires n get da edsel.
dont b no pinche oveja, go agenst da grane n swang a rare ride frum da 50s :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 18 2009, 01:48 AM~14225354
> *sell ur turd on wires n get da edsel.
> dont b no pinche oveja, go agenst da grane n swang a rare ride frum da 50s :nicoderm:
> *


NVR. the cutty is here to stay! :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 11:54 PM~14225396
> *NVR. the cutty is here to stay! :angry:
> *


~_~


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: uffin: :thumbsup: lookin good. keep up the work


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

my pergatory list: ericg, rod stweard

my enemy list.
sleepyg, mayhem, loco yesca, thee fartdicklicks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 02:54 AM~14225396
> *NVR. the cutty is here to stay! :angry:
> *


x2 :no:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 18 2009, 01:33 AM~14225263
> *
> 
> dam. heer i thoute i maid a frend
> ...


do you think you will drive it daily?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27+Jun 18 2009, 04:02 AM~14226010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: das gayhem witta g. get it rite b4 i 3weel mah edsel donk in2 ur loos drippy ass pipe n park it sideways


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2009, 05:52 AM~14237190
> *x2 :no:
> *


cuty on wires < edsel on dem floatin dubs


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

my boy has one of these just sitting at his house 2dr post motherfucker is a fucken boat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 19 2009, 05:55 PM~14242830
> *my boy has one of these just sitting at his house 2dr post motherfucker is a fucken boat
> *


:yes: myns 18feet long 7 foot wide.. was 2 big 2 get shipd heer so had2 driv 2 pik it up : /


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

Dude I saw your car on *Junkyard Wars* today. True story, fucking piece of shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jun 19 2009, 07:08 PM~14243357
> *Dude I saw your car on Junkyard Wars today.  True story, fucking piece of shit.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


link 2 episode, dewd ^


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jun 19 2009, 09:08 PM~14243357
> *Dude I saw your car on Junkyard Wars today.  True story, fucking piece of shit.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what channel is it on?


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

I will give you credit though, it seems like you do good metal work. But you have a lot to do on this $50 piece of shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jun 19 2009, 07:21 PM~14243452
> *I will give you credit though, it seems like you do good metal work. *


duuly noted.

ona sied note, imn beginin 2 doute ur actualy a skool teechr


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah its badass i like the car just hard to find parts for every junkyard we went to said they didnt have any because people hated them and would just throw them off cliffs


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 20 2009, 11:06 AM~14247438
> *yeah its badass i like the car just hard to find parts for every junkyard we went to said they didnt have any because people hated them and would just throw them off cliffs
> *



alot of parts r universal lyk dor handls, radiator, windows, oil filtr n wut not. specialty parts u cn lots of em at macsautoparts.com. n anythn i codnt find i jus bin makin em.

is da car 4 sale? pics?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i know where theres 6-8 edsels sitting for parts, wait you cant read that

i no wher der ar 6-8 of dem edsels sittin fo partz g-muney...... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 20 2009, 12:27 PM~14247870
> *i know where theres 6-8 edsels sitting for parts, wait you cant read that
> 
> i no wher der ar 6-8 of dem edsels sittin fo partz g-muney...... :biggrin:
> *


:angry:


4 sale? pixs? wut yeers?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:0 





























 























:cheesy: 




























:biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

if in smokey the bandit the driver is white driving a black car does u having a white car make u black? :biggrin: 

me likey the transgender am :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

loks nastie :nono: im not sur of yearz but dey are 4 doos and 2 doos i got sum picz on my computor somewherez, i got to fin dem , whol cars not fo sail , only partz......


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith+Jun 20 2009, 04:09 PM~14248925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


59 EDSEL RANGER 4 DOO. IT B NICE 2 GET DA REER FENDRS N DOGLEGS N FRONT FENDR PARTS N MAYB SUM CROME STUFF.. ID BUY DA HOLE CAR, DEPENDIN ON HOW WHOL IT IS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2009, 04:43 PM~14249092
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:
chu lyk mah trans am on dubs?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 20 2009, 04:49 PM~14249126
> *:wave:
> chu lyk mah trans am on dubs?
> *


wheels aint spinnin


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ILL 3 WHEEL OG RYDER IN YOUR ASS FACE 1ST LUBE FREE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 21 2009, 02:48 PM~14255288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STFU FLAMEHEM B4 I DRIVE A BULLDOZR IN2 UR LOOS DRIPPY ASSPIPE SIDEWAYS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 07:39 PM~14255953
> *:angry:
> STFU FLAMEHEM B4 I DRIVE A BULLDOZR IN2 UR LOOS DRIPPY ASSPIPE SIDEWAYS
> *


EAT MORE DICKS U LISPING ASS HAT AND TAKE THE 56 ,18 WHEELERS OUT YOUR PINK SOCK OF AN ASS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 21 2009, 08:29 PM~14257780
> *EAT MORE DICKS  U LISPING ASS HAT AND TAKE THE 56 ,18 WHEELERS OUT YOUR PINK SOCK OF AN ASS
> *


IF AYE TAK EM OUT BES BELIEFE DEY GETN JAMMD DOWN UR FLEA BITTN THROAT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 22 2009, 12:22 AM~14258277
> *IF AYE TAK EM OUT BES BELIEFE DEY GETN JAMMD DOWN UR FLEA BITTN THROAT
> *


wont be the 1st time a cock has been jammed down Mayhems throat :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 21 2009, 09:29 PM~14258341
> *wont be the 1st time a cock has been jammed down Mayhems throat :biggrin:
> *


 


ders humor inda truuf :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

guat iz ju ucing ta grynd ta welz dawn smuth?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 22 2009, 12:32 AM~14258382
> *
> ders humor inda truuf :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


He told me that I wouldnt be gay as long as I kept my eyes shut and thought that he was a girl :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 21 2009, 09:34 PM~14258397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das da code i liv by :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Similar to how I did it minus cookies. I just ordered them so will send ya updates when done wif this bodywork


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 21 2009, 10:04 PM~14258701
> *Similar to how I did it minus cookies. I just ordered them so will send ya updates when done wif this bodywork
> *


i fixd da 2nd link. mak shur u got da rite mandrel 2 screw dems in. n cookys cum in diffrnt texturs.
brown = hella corse
red = medium
blue = very fine/ almost polishn

i flip between em all. i was poundn out sum stainles n did brown, den layd on it wif blue cookys. is redy foe polishn wit da bench grindr :nicoderm:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool will get back with you on results, thanks homie.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

iv only bin usn 36 grit wich is hard enuff 2 grind welds by dem selfs, n 50 grits wich is aight 2. 2'' disks 4 smal jobs, n 3'' 2 fethr bigr surfaces. 3'' disks needa biggr mandrel tho. i aint got 1 so i jus put a 3'' cutoff wheel between da 3'' disk n da boot. it baks it upgood n hard n maks smoovr grinds. u cant use a 3'' disk ona 2'' boot kuz deyl flex n mak it wavy. n i dont think i needa tell u dat 36 grit is hela abrasiv n can put sum deep gouges in ur sheet if u slip. iv bin wantn 2 get in2 80 grit n 120s but havnt hada chanse. u shood start a bild up topik


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 11:01 PM~14259259
> *iv only bin usn 36 grit wich is hard enuff 2 grind welds by dem selfs, n 50 grits wich is aight 2. 2'' disks 4 smal jobs, n 3'' 2 fethr bigr surfaces. 3'' disks needa biggr mandrel tho. i aint got 1 so i jus put a 3'' cutoff wheel between da 3'' disk n da boot. it baks it upgood n hard n maks smoovr grinds. u cant use a 3'' disk ona 2'' boot kuz deyl flex n mak it wavy. n i dont think i needa tell u dat 36 grit is hela abrasiv n can put sum deep gouges in ur sheet if u slip. iv bin wantn 2 get in2 80 grit n 120s but havnt hada chanse. u shood start a bild up topik
> *


Gon be first time using the cookies. What I was doing was knockin em down with a cut off wheel and finishing it up with a reg grinder, but have done limited amounts of patch panels so jus wanted get educated on diffrent techniques. Will do a build up when I have enough pics taken.  

Never gouged into metal with grinder but did see someone at shop once, i was like uh oh you done fked up now :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 21 2009, 11:51 PM~14259621
> *Gon be first time using the cookies. What I was doing was knockin em down with a cut off wheel and finishing it up with a reg grinder, but have done limited amounts of patch panels so jus wanted get educated on diffrent techniques. Will do a build up when I have enough pics taken.
> 
> Never gouged into metal with grinder but did see someone at shop once, i was like uh oh you done fked up now :cheesy:
> *


i dont lyk usn big angl grindrs. dem joints 2 big n bulky. smalr tool meens mor control n mor presise movments. n da link 2 picxs i showd u, was cut off toold, den 36d n 50d n coarse cookyd. da corse cooky left sum supr lite lines. primr shal fil in, but wil get covrd wif trim peece anyway so idc.
take heed 2 my advise, grasshoppr. im metal wrokn mastr :nicoderm:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 11:26 PM~14259786
> *i dont lyk usn big anal grindrs. dem joints 2 big n bulky. smalr dicks meens mor control n mor pleasurable movments. n da link 2 picxs i showd u, I cup 36dicks n 50dicks of course, i like em crookyd. da course cock left sum supr lite lines. jizz shal fil in, but wil get covrd wif teh jizz, peece anyway, so idc.
> i giv head 2, grasshoppr. im metal strokn mastr :nicoderm:
> *


RAFF OUR ROUD :rofl:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 22 2009, 12:26 AM~14259786
> *i dont lyk usn big angl grindrs. dem joints 2 big n bulky. smalr tool meens mor control n mor presise movments. n da link 2 picxs i showd u, was cut off toold, den 36d n 50d n coarse cookyd. da corse cooky left sum supr lite lines. primr shal fil in, but wil get covrd wif trim peece anyway so idc.
> take heed 2 my advise, grasshoppr. im metal wrokn mastr :nicoderm:
> *


your a ***


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jun 22 2009, 03:13 AM~14260075
> *RAFF OUR ROUD :rofl:
> *


:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 22 2009, 03:24 AM~14260080
> *your a ***
> *


is dat y u wont stop calln me?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 22 2009, 12:26 AM~14259786
> *i dont lyk usn big angl grindrs. dem joints 2 big n bulky. smalr tool meens mor control n mor presise movments. n da link 2 picxs i showd u, was cut off toold, den 36d n 50d n coarse cookyd. da corse cooky left sum supr lite lines. primr shal fil in, but wil get covrd wif trim peece anyway so idc.
> take heed 2 my advise, grasshoppr. im metal wrokn mastr :nicoderm:
> *


Thats why I was asking as the bulkier grinder was challanging me more even tho I got good results. Links you posted should help out alot as I ordered them.  

Thanks G! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 20 2009, 01:06 PM~14247438
> *yeah its badass i like the car just hard to find parts for every junkyard we went to said they didnt have any because people hated them and would just throw them off cliffs
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 22 2009, 12:35 AM~14258401
> *He told me that I wouldnt be gay as long as I kept my eyes shut and thought that he was a girl :happysad:
> *


OTHER WAY AROUND CUNTALAK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 22 2009, 12:13 PM~14262719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 22 2009, 11:53 PM~14267827
> *OTHER WAY AROUND CUNTALAK
> *


do everybody a favor and go play in traffic


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 07:36 AM~14270453
> *do everybody a favor and go play in traffic
> *


did that twice already u gonad muncher


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 04:36 AM~14270453
> *do everybody a favor and go play in a fire
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 23 2009, 02:37 AM~14269892
> *g$ = intrwebz god
> 
> hno:
> *



damn i got kicked to the other side of tooly for that?

im sorry, i didnt think it would make you _that_ mad  :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 23 2009, 10:29 AM~14272477
> *damn i got kicked to the other side of tooly for that?
> 
> im sorry, i didnt think it would make you  that mad  :happysad:
> *


foo u bin next 2 tooly 4 lyk 2weeks now!

it usta b screwd up loco, tooly, lowlillosrface, hardlul88. i dropd lilloserface kuz of her restrainin ordr. uv only bin climbn hyr inda list


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin: 




































:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 23 2009, 08:33 PM~14278382
> *Nice work homie!! :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


finaly bin bak wrokn onteh edsel. was al set 2 start prepn pass side innr fendr skirt but i found sun dekay dat i 4got about wen i maid my battry tray. so hada patch it all up n now waitn 4 it 2 cool so i can weld in othr patchs wit otu burnin mah fingrs. stil wana paint erything 2nite. but shits holdn me up :angry:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

naw not for sale i got it runnung for him but he just lets it sit


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT for the homie G Money


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper+Jun 23 2009, 10:30 PM~14279909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n 4 dis lil coment, u get movd up on mah list :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 23 2009, 09:54 AM~14270893
> *did that twice already u gonad  muncher
> *


damn I guess you have an angel :angry: You sack of bull nut


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 24 2009, 04:14 AM~14280879
> *tel him 2 name his price. prety pleez!!!!
> 
> *


ballllinn


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 24 2009, 11:48 PM~14289312
> *ballllinn
> *


x2


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i guess he only paid 1000 for it just needs paint and a small patch that someone tried to fix with fiberglass and its a straight six


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 23 2009, 08:11 PM~14276824
> *foo u bin next 2 tooly 4 lyk 2weeks now!
> 
> it usta b screwd up loco, tooly, lowlillosrface, hardlul88. i dropd lilloserface kuz of her restrainin ordr. uv only bin climbn hyr inda list
> *


Hey hey, I'm finally back on the list! :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jun 24 2009, 08:48 PM~14289312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me n zootr cam 2 an udrstandin. i told him how much u meen 2 me, n wut u n me hav is much 2 inportant 2 b kept a secret. he undrstood n sed it twas alrite 4 u 2 go bak onda list, but only if u wer 2 remane at da bottm, so as not 2 jepordise urs n him relationship. but i think he woodnt notise if u climbd a few spots in da cummn days


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 25 2009, 12:37 AM~14290012
> *Hey hey, I'm finally back on the list!  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU OWE ME BIG TIME..................... I had to pay Gheyhem to suck G off. :ugh:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 24 2009, 11:47 PM~14290156
> *me n zootr cam 2 an udrstandin. i told him how much u meen 2 me, n wut u n me hav is much 2 inportant 2 b kept a secret. he undrstood n sed it twas alrite 4 u 2 go bak onda list, but only if u wer 2 remane at da bottm, so as not 2 jepordise urs n him relationship. but i think he woodnt notise if u climbd a few spots in da cummn days
> *


That would be nice, then my name wouldn't be cut in half  :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 11:47 PM~14290166
> *YOU OWE ME BIG TIME..................... I had to pay Gheyhem to suck G off. :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 24 2009, 09:47 PM~14290166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur da only wite girl on dis site 2 evr speek 2 me direktly. ur garenteed a spot in my bff section.
u shood tak gr8t pride in bein da only wite girl on my list :nicoderm:


----------



## OnlyPureBitch (Jun 16, 2009)

that thang gonna be sweet when done


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OnlyPureBitch_@Jun 24 2009, 10:03 PM~14290337
> *that thang gonna be sweet when done
> *


:0

puld reer bumpr off las nite. guna sandblast sections n mayb mak new reer rokr 2nite. wana get hole pass side dun b4 i fuk wit drivr side :cheesy:



all my leads didnt pan out. dem shits bin falln thru lately. havn hella trubl findn a cheep parts car wit decent body. think im guna hav2 mak evry fukn panel, 2 outr doglegs, 2 reer rokrs, 2 front fendr tips, 2 innr reer door dgoleg lips n skirts, n 2 reer fendrs.

n heer i jus wantd 2 buy a parts car n cut em off n jus weld em on. o well :tears:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 24 2009, 02:14 AM~14280879
> *n 4 dis lil coment, u get movd up on mah list :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 24 2009, 10:56 PM~14290933
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


aye ur a big guy rite?
how tal r u, wut siz sho, n wut size hat u ware?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 25 2009, 01:00 AM~14290296
> *gayhem sed da plesur was all his
> ur da only wite girl on dis site 2 evr speek 2 me direktly. ur garenteed a spot in my bff section.
> u shood tak gr8t pride in bein da only wite girl on my list :nicoderm:
> *


pics of this so called girl :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 05:25 AM~14292362
> *pics of this so called girl :scrutinize:
> *


sory muffintits, but i hav nun of u


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

P.O.R 15 anything that you unbolt! i think if i ever get a chance to do a frame off on my cadi, im going to put so much por on it, cars sitting next to my car might not rust...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 25 2009, 12:12 AM~14290434
> *:0
> 
> puld reer bumpr off las nite. guna sandblast sections n mayb mak new reer rokr 2nite. wana get hole pass side dun b4 i fuk wit drivr side :cheesy:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jun 25 2009, 12:42 PM~14295726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 25 2009, 10:20 PM~14300607
> *
> but i cut my lef hand opin 2day at work so cars takn a bak seet 4 cuppl days :tears:
> :happysad:
> *



on what?  i dont mind cuts anywhere else, but hands or feet is the worst...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 25 2009, 11:20 PM~14301464
> *on what?  i dont mind cuts anywhere else, but hands or feet is the worst...
> *


X2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 25 2009, 09:20 PM~14301464
> *on what?  i dont mind cuts anywhere else, but hands or feet is the worst...
> *


bandsaw.
almos got haf my thumb cut off onda same bandsaw lyk 6monfs ago. hada get 8 3point stichs 2 close it off.

n lyk 3 yers aago i almos lost da same fukn thumb ina nife fite. rite inda centr belo da 1st nuklw. jus missd da tendon. bled lyk a mofukka n burnd lyk a fire.

wel dis time i cut thru da webbin dat conekts ur thumb 2 ur pointr fingr. aint go 2 doc fuk dat il fix it up myself . shit sux n stings.
hands n feet is worse placs 4 cuts 

iv had proly sum of da worst injurys on hher. lyk mayb 3 yrs ago i got a piec of plywood put thru my lowr lip. actualy piercd thru my lowr lip, nokd bottm front toof n front top toof bak. bof dem shits crooked lyk a mofuka. stil got da Z shapd scar onda lip. hada cerebral hemorag lyk 6 yrs ago. had 3 cat scans n a mri. 6 days in loyola hospital. iv had such a ruff life is not evn funy :tears:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money wants a chili dog


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

updated pics?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money dosent work on his shit he just sits on lil and acts like a ***


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval+Jun 25 2009, 10:01 PM~14302018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n i tak it u dont have 2 act it?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 25 2009, 11:59 PM~14301989
> *bandsaw.
> almos got haf my thumb cut off onda same bandsaw lyk 6monfs ago. hada get 8 3point stichs 2 close it off.
> 
> ...


plz b careful, not many pepo can make me laff. :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2009, 04:15 AM~14303824
> *plz b careful, not many pepo can make me laff. :happysad:
> *


dat twas buetiful man. now im all teary 

n 4 dat coment u get moovd up onda list :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 05:18 AM~14304026
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 08:25 AM~14304046
> *:wave:
> *


why the sad face homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 07:14 AM~14304013
> *dat twas buetiful man. now im all teary
> 
> n 4 dat coment u get moovd up onda list :tears:
> *


:tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 05:28 AM~14304054
> *why the sad face homie
> *


hurtd mah hand at werk.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2009, 05:43 AM~14304095
> *:tears:
> *


i wikid new englang n its not in uerope its in amarica. heer i thoute we was nevr guna meat


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 07:50 AM~14304113
> *i wikid new  englang n its not in uerope its in amarica. heer i thoute we was nevr guna meat
> *


wun day we can meats. its only a matter of time.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2009, 05:51 AM~14304117
> *wun day we can meats. its only a matter of time.
> *


i hav dreems of meetn da top haf ofda pepo on my list. da hyr der onda list, da mor i wana meat dem. u n me shal meet, wen da tiem is rite


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRF


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 08:44 AM~14304096
> *hurtd mah hand at werk.
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2009, 10:36 AM~14304614
> *BARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRF
> *


x2 on that one gheyhem


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jun 26 2009, 07:36 AM~14304614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agrein wif gayhem isa big ole :nono:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 25 2009, 01:35 AM~14291956
> *aye ur a big guy rite?
> how tal r u, wut siz sho, n wut size hat  u ware?
> *


6'9
15
I dont wear hats


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 26 2009, 10:05 AM~14305948
> *6'9
> 15
> I dont wear hats
> ...


das coo. im 6,5,, 15 7 7/8 
jus wantd 2 c if u hada bigr hed den me 



(no ****) :around:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 12:58 PM~14306419
> *das coo. im 6,5,, 15  7 7/8
> jus wantd 2 c if u hada bigr hed den me
> (no ****) :around:
> *



holy shit your a foot taller than me! i honestly figured you were about my height... is everyone tall in your family?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2009, 11:27 AM~14306671
> *holy shit your a foot taller than me! i honestly figured you were about my height... is everyone tall in your family?
> *


:rofl: i usta date a bich dat twas lyk 5'5''
she was up2 mah armpits. but was coo, kuz she didnt hafta kneel 

dad 5 10
uncs lyk 5 11
but all cuzins r undr 5'7


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 01:11 PM~14307712
> *:rofl: i usta date a bich dat twas lyk 5'5''
> she was up2 mah armpits. but was coo, kuz she didnt hafta kneel
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: 

My first wife was 5'2


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 10:58 AM~14306419
> *das coo. im 6,5,, 15  7 7/8
> jus wantd 2 c if u hada bigr hed den me
> (no ****) :around:
> *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 08:03 AM~14304166
> *i hav dreems of meetn da top haf ofda pepo on my list. da hyr der onda list, da mor i wana meat dem. u n me shal meet, wen da tiem is rite
> *


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 26 2009, 07:25 PM~14310820
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> My first wife was 5'2
> *


1st wife? 

playyyyaaaaa :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 26 2009, 07:48 PM~14310939
> *:0
> *


is u onda list? :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 12:08 PM~14305456
> *STFU B4 I PUNCH U INDAT BARFSAK U CAL A FASE
> 
> agrein wif gayhem isa big ole :nono:
> *


FAH Q KOOLO BASSTEED


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2009, 09:23 PM~14311731
> *FAH Q  KOOLO BASSTEED
> *


u cant afoord me pinche indio del serro!!!!!


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money fucks his couch cushions


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 26 2009, 09:59 PM~14312064
> *g money fucks his couch cushions
> *


n jus how da fuk did u no dat????


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 11:02 PM~14311540
> *is u onda list? :0
> *


 tawt we wuz fwiendz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 26 2009, 10:56 PM~14312518
> * tawt we wuz fwiendz
> *


hmmmmm. i cooda swore i had u on 1 of mah lists


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 27 2009, 01:30 AM~14312796
> *hmmmmm. i cooda swore i had u on 1 of mah lists
> *


lowlilserface?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2009, 11:46 PM~14312900
> *lowlilserface?
> *


:burn:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 27 2009, 01:50 AM~14312916
> *:burn:
> *


who is that?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2009, 11:50 PM~14312917
> *who is that?
> *


my imaginary girlfrend


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jun 27 2009, 07:31 PM~14317343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is dat ur feed bag?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jun 27 2009, 10:31 PM~14317343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahaha douchebagedselowned


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2009, 08:47 PM~14317829
> *wahahaha douchebagedselowned
> *


:uh: HOW BOUT I OWN U WIF A CINDR BLOK 2 DA FACE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

SPENT 36 HOURS STR8 N GOT BODY WORK CUMPLETLY DUN. PRIMRD N PAINTD IT!!!! THRU SUM 15'' DAYTONS ON IT N I JUS SOLD IT FOE 5GZ. HEER IT IS DRIVIN AWAY :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

nice fotochop :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 28 2009, 03:26 PM~14321916
> *nice fotochop :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

hows tha bodywork comin along???is ya hand slowin you up?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 28 2009, 03:40 PM~14321968
> *hows tha bodywork comin along???is ya hand slowin you up?
> *


havnt tuchd it since weds nite. hands closd up now. i wana get da front skirt grindid down n bolf sides paintd 2nite! iv bin putn of 4 a wyl. tim 2 kik mah self inda ass n get shit dun. stil no luk wif a cheep parts car. 10 junk yards n nufn  :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

SPENT 36 HOURS STR8 N GOT BODY WORK CUMPLETLY DUN. PRIMRD N PAINTD IT!!!! THRU SUM 15'' DAYTONS ON IT N I JUS SOLD IT FOE 5GZ. HEER IT IS DRIVIN AWAY :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

repost


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 28 2009, 05:06 PM~14322393
> *repost
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14317908
> *:uh: HOW BOUT I OWN U WIF A CINDR BLOK 2 DA FACE
> *


HOW BOUTA I FIST YOUR ASS WITH A SHOVEL U BURLAP SAC FACED SHIT STAIN


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 28 2009, 08:08 PM~14323845
> *HOW BOUTA I FIST YOUR ASS WITH A SHOVEL U BURLAP SAC FACED  SHIT STAIN
> *


HOW BOUT U TAK DAT SHOVEL N EAT MY ASS WIT IT U IN THE CLOSET POLE SMOKR COCK TOKER,U ALWAYS STEAL ALL MY LINES XCEPT U JUST RETARD THE SPELLING UP U TRANNY MUNCHN COCK LUNCHN ******


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 28 2009, 04:13 PM~14321591
> *SPENT 36 HOURS STR8 N GOT BODY WORK CUMPLETLY DUN. PRIMRD N PAINTD IT!!!! THRU SUM 15'' DAYTONS ON IT N I JUS SOLD IT FOE 5GZ. HEER IT IS DRIVIN AWAY :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny, i could of sworn tecolote did a photoshop just like this one


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 29 2009, 12:37 AM~14326147
> *thats funny, i could of sworn tecolote did a photoshop just like this one
> *


o'rly? :around:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 28 2009, 05:13 PM~14321591
> *SPENT 36 HOURS STR8 N GOT BODY WORK CUMPLETLY DUN. PRIMRD N PAINTD IT!!!! THRU SUM 15'' DAYTONS ON IT N I JUS SOLD IT FOE 5GZ. HEER IT IS DRIVIN AWAY :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looks like spray paint :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 04:21 AM~14326500
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 looks like spray paint :biggrin:
> *


:guns:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 29 2009, 12:35 PM~14328082
> *:guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 29 2009, 01:27 AM~14325246
> *HOW BOUT U TAK DAT SHOVEL N EAT MY ASS WIT IT U IN THE CLOSET POLE SMOKR COCK TOKER,U ALWAYS STEAL ALL MY LINES XCEPT U JUST RETARD THE SPELLING UP U TRANNY MUNCHN COCK LUNCHN ******
> *


PURE IDIOCIE


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 28 2009, 02:49 PM~14322008
> *SPENT 36 HOURS STR8 N GOT BODY WORK CUMPLETLY DUN. PRIMRD N PAINTD IT!!!! THRU SUM 15'' DAYTONS ON IT N I JUS SOLD IT FOE 5GZ. HEER IT IS DRIVIN AWAY :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: WTF! NEW ZEALAND STYLE G MONEY CUSTOMS VERSION OF A 59

:barf:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Jun 29 2009, 01:23 PM~14329110
> *:uh: WTF! NEW ZEALAND STYLE G MONEY CUSTOMS VERSION OF A 59
> 
> :barf:
> *


new member of cali image?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Jun 29 2009, 11:23 AM~14329110
> *:uh: WTF! NEW ZEALAND STYLE G MONEY CUSTOMS VERSION OF A 59
> 
> :barf:
> *


fuk crappy image!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

man the body work looks beautiful


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Yea tha homie gil has some talent workin' the metal!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 12:38 AM~14302472
> *ur ***
> il post sum mondy. 2day i hada rewire sterio shio ona naybors mustang. 1st guero who did da cd playr instal jus taped wires 2 gethr :uh:. spent 3 hours runin new wires n bud splicn shit. cum 2 figur out he also wired da power wires rong. i sed fuk it u aint getn dis shit bak 2day. so sunday nite il finish his shit, den get bak 2 my shit. im jus gon chil 4 mah 3day weekend
> n i tak it u dont have 2 act it?
> *


 :uh: its already tuesday


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 30 2009, 05:01 AM~14337895
> *:uh:  its already tuesday
> *


:yes:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money puts table legs in his butt hole


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jun 30 2009, 01:51 AM~14337858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n i driv bulldozers in2 ur mothrs grand canyon ofa snatch!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

your not gonna find a parts car till after you finish it. good think your not just going to sit and wait around


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 30 2009, 12:01 PM~14339960
> *wel wut can i say. i catnt let da gras grow undr mah feets
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 30 2009, 10:46 AM~14340357
> *your not gonna find a parts car till after you finish it. good think your not just going to sit and wait around
> *


so tru. i spent al dat tiem repanelin my hedlitebukets, n jus lasnite i saw a set on ebay foe 20$. da olnly reson i hada repanel em kuz i coodnt find any. shit sux. 

n am workn on yo pm


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 30 2009, 07:49 PM~14344437
> *so tru. i spent al dat tiem repanelin my hedlitebukets, n jus lasnite i saw a set on ebay foe 20$. da olnly reson i hada repanel em kuz i coodnt find any. shit sux.
> 
> n am workn on yo pm
> *



gracis amigo, i dont want to feel like an idiot, ya know?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 30 2009, 06:18 PM~14344711
> *gracis amigo, i dont want to feel like an idiot, ya know?
> *


hl88 ur da best. i nevr frown wen u poast :happysad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14345183
> *hl88 ur da best. i nevr frown wen u poast :happysad:
> *


:h5: ya knooooooooooow


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 30 2009, 07:05 PM~14345247
> *:h5: ya knooooooooooow
> *


cangin u joints on dads trk fukn sux. is dis hole big hevy duty thin wit 2 ujointrs ina chambr wif bilt in cv joint. 2 hours deep n stil aint out yet :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT for da homie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 1 2009, 04:55 AM~14349101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14346894
> *cangin u joints on dads trk fukn sux. is dis hole big hevy duty thin wit 2 ujointrs ina chambr wif bilt in cv joint. 2 hours deep n stil aint out yet :tears:
> *


got a pic? i never heard of that before?

i thought you had "floaters"?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 1 2009, 11:11 AM~14351739
> *got a pic? i never heard of that before?
> 
> i thought you had "floaters"?
> *


spinnaz = floatrs.
prety much da sam stuffs. jus dif bearins. spinnas bearings gota hav sum drag in em so deyl katch wen da weel moovs. n wen u stop da bearing keep goin. floatrs dont spin asmuch wen u stop, dey jus "float" onda car. id rathr hav my shit keep goin wen i stop, rathr den stay stopd wen i keep goin 



i tak pic of dads drivshaf soon. i neda post mo pics 2nite. im way ovrdue 
took 4 hours 2 get dads drivshaft dun. i gues 4hours aint dat long since ford deelrship wantd lyk 250$ ta chang it.

da trik is u haf2 press 2 ujoints out at once n twist away frum cv peg. cannt do 1 ata time kuz u snap da cv peg off. 
las nite i puld up da skematik 4 da mustang im rewirin. da dude went out n boute all new speekas 4 it, n he got all of em da rong size :uh:
but at leest i can get da cd playr shit fixd n put his dash bak 2geddr.

il tak drivshaf pic soon n poast anothr edsel set 2nite. i promis


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK :cheesy:

HOLE PATCHN 









FRESH PANTED SKIRTS 









CHEA





































CANT TUCH MAH SWAG!









BUMPR OFF. GETN REDY 2 FIGUR OUT A GAME PLAN 4 DA REER FENDRS N ROKRS









WISH I HAD MO PIXS 2 POAST 

JUS GOT IN FRUM FUKN WIF MUSTANG WICH REMIND ME I GOTA PUL UP SPECS N SHIT B4 I SEAL OFF DA WIRIN. ALSO GOT AROUND 2 FINISHN MAH PASS SIDE FRONT FENDR PATCH. 1 SIDE WELDIN IN ALLOONG WIF SUM OFDA FORMIN LINES I HADA DO. WONT FULY WELD IN TIL I GET SUM DEEP THROAT CLAMPS FRUM MAH BOSS ON THRUSDAY. 



N HERS SUM MO PIXS I HAD LYIN AROUND :0

TRANS AM ON 22S :cheesy:




































TIOS TRUK ON 22Z :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what the fuck is that little car in the background? info and pics on that plz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

^ sum lil racecar bulshit wich i hav no mor pics or info on. but aparently my punk ass bros lyk #1 inda cuntry or sumtn


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 01:20 AM~14359206
> *^ sum lil racecar bulshit wich i hav no mor pics or info on. but aparently my punk ass bros lyk #1 inda cuntry or sumtn
> *


what is? name? where can i buy? ask your bro


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 11:21 PM~14359220
> *what is? name? where can i buy? ask your bro
> *


argggg :angry:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_car_racing


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 01:25 AM~14359259
> *argggg :angry:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_car_racing
> *


hahaha thats fucken cool


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 02:37 AM~14359380
> *
> *


be easy bro


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 04:25 AM~14360135
> *be easy bro
> *


ulls out hair:

:stops a 2nd mudhole in gayhems ass:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

someone please delete this fucked up retarded topic! \



good job on the car fucktard!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 2 2009, 02:18 PM~14364479
> *someone please delete this fucked up retarded topic! \
> good job on the car fucktard!
> *


:uh: uh oh! looks lyk sumbody 4got her midol


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 1 2009, 11:02 PM~14359041
> *EDSEL PIK PAK :cheesy:
> 
> HOLE PATCHN
> ...


2dt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 08:50 PM~14366378
> *:uh: uh oh! looks lyk sumbody 4got her midol
> *


right along with PHX TEES :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 04:27 AM~14370586
> *right along with PHX TEES :biggrin:
> *


dont b literin my thred wif ur usles nonsensical hatespeech. its bad enuf u poast in heer alredy :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Whats up G! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 3 2009, 12:39 PM~14373071
> *Whats up G!  :biggrin:
> *


jus rold da mustang out da barn. wyt boys cumn in a few min 2 pik it up. bich beta hav my money!!!!!!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2009, 02:46 PM~14373119
> *jus rold da mustang out da barn. wyt boys cumn in a few min 2 pik it up. bich beta hav my money!!!!!!!
> *


Makin that money!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14373411
> *Makin that money!
> *


godamit!!!!!!!!!!!

i was about 8 hours deep on dat mustang. puld all body panels off n da dash apart, puld out all old speekas, puld up drivr side carpet, ran al new speekr wires n power wires. put al his old spekas in. rewird his cd playr, den he boute al new shits so i took all his speekas out 2 put new 1s in n dey was alda rong sizes. so i put al his old spekas bak in a 2nd time. put body panels bak on, reer seet bak in, kupl new fuses. n al he gav me was 50 bones! o well. i ges my super profeshunal work avreges out 2 slave labor wages


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats alot of work for $50


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 3 2009, 09:29 PM~14376593
> *Thats alot of work for $50
> *


n u no me ima fukn pro in errythang i do. but twas jus a lil kid. lyk 16 or so so i sed "50? das coo man"

o well. : \


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats cool...helped tha lil homie out! :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i ges. o wel :\

trans am out da way, 
mustang otu da way, 
bak 2da edsel! :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 04:27 AM~14370586
> *right along with PHX TEES :biggrin:
> *


UR LADY USED THEM ALL LAST WEEK.....lol.....HOOK IT UP WITH UR LADY...SHARING IS CARING


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2009, 11:14 AM~14372452
> *dont b literin my thred wif ur usles nonsensical hatespeech. its bad enuf u poast in heer alredy :0
> *


I SEE THAT U KNOW KOOKOOLOO IS A FUKIN HATER G MONEY....HES KNOWN TO FUK PEOPLES THREAD! BY THE LOOKS OF IT THERE R SUM PEOPLE THAT WANNA BEAT HIS ASS ON HERE.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 4 2009, 03:29 AM~14378214
> *I SEE THAT U KNOW KOOKOOLOO IS A FUKIN HATER G MONEY....HES KNOWN TO FUK PEOPLES THREAD! BY THE LOOKS OF IT THERE R SUM PEOPLE THAT WANNA BEAT HIS ASS ON HERE.
> *


he didnt fuck your thread up, he just had an opinion and you flipped and now your following him around


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

how did me n my awesum edsel get sukd in2 dis :angry:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats up Gil


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

good gawd botox. how many accnts do u hav? :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

79


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 4 2009, 01:56 PM~14380695
> *79
> *


~_~


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Jul 4 2009, 01:32 PM~14380597
> *Whats up Gil
> *


helo person who i myt or myt not no


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 4 2009, 01:43 AM~14378236
> *he didnt fuck your thread up, he just had an opinion and you flipped and now your following him around
> *


FUCK U TOO ROBERT G! SHOULDNT U BE IN THE WOODS WITH UR *** KREW 79 COOCHIE, XLAX, n KOOKOOLOO? GAY ASS BITCHES... :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 4 2009, 04:35 PM~14380885
> *FUCK U TOO ROBERT G! SHOULDNT U BE IN THE WOODS WITH UR *** KREW 79 COOCHIE, XLAX, n KOOKOOLOO? GAY ASS BITCHES... :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 02:10 AM~14383164
> *
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2009, 12:11 AM~14383171
> *
> *


aww dont b sad. if ur sad den il b sad 2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 02:14 AM~14383180
> *aww dont b sad. if ur sad den il b sad 2
> *


:tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2009, 12:17 AM~14383195
> *:tears:
> *


dewd.......


:tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK :0

FINALY ON









PASS SIDE FENDR WAS 1/4'' LONGR TOP LIP PART SO I COODNT JUS COPY DA OTHR SIDE I MADE N INVERT IT. HADA MAKE A HOLE NEW 1, N ALSO A LIL FILLR PANEL









NASTY CENTR









HOLE NEW PART 









KEWL 









DA GOOD N DA BAD









AL IN, AWAITN SMOOVIN 









N DAS WUT GOT DID 2NITE


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 12:10 AM~14383164
> *Howa bowt dem edsels
> *


queer


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 01:48 AM~14383309
> *EDSEL PIK PAK :0
> 
> FINALY ON
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn, nice skills


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King+Jul 5 2009, 12:48 AM~14383310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was hole chasin a lil bit onda orig sheet metal. kinda thin in sum spots : \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2009, 12:54 AM~14383328
> *damn, nice skills
> *


u no how i do :nicoderm:

also hav had zero luk findin parts car, so most lykly gon haf2 mak my reer fendrs n reer rokrs. alredy startd maikn my doglegs n wutnot


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jul 4 2009, 06:34 PM~14381643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 01:58 AM~14383341
> *u no how i do :nicoderm:
> 
> also hav had zero luk findin parts car, so most lykly gon haf2 mak my reer fendrs n reer rokrs. alredy startd maikn my doglegs n wutnot
> *


I'm keep a look out...Have a few places I can call to put word out for edsel.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 02:58 AM~14383341
> *u no how i do :nicoderm:
> 
> also hav had zero luk findin parts car, so most lykly gon haf2 mak my reer fendrs n reer rokrs. alredy startd maikn my doglegs n wutnot
> *


have you triead asking here?

http://www.edsel.com/


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 5 2009, 01:01 AM~14383345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iv aktualy bin goin ondat site 4 lyk a yeer now. i ran thru da clasifyd section n mesaged ery1 selln a 59 edsel 4 undr $1000 frum 2009 listins, alda way bak 2 2005.

n aftr no luk i got2 thinkn. my parts r all 50 yrs old. any parts car il buy will b da same yr old. i doute il find a good body 1 foe undr 1300. evn if i spent 10 hours makn 1 fendr, it stil b worf it kuz den ill hav new thik fendrs dat r correkt 4 my yeer, insted of buyn sum1 elses 50 yr old part dat myt b partialy rotted out.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 02:25 AM~14383411
> *
> lol thanx but idk. shippn wood be lyk 600 frum wer u b at. think il jus maik new shit frum skratch, lyk i bin doin. thanx anyway
> 
> *


Was going to check in Wisconsin :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 5 2009, 01:32 AM~14383438
> *Was going to check in Wisconsin :dunno:
> *


o0o0o.
wel im aint tryna spend mor den 800 fo a 59 rangr localy. if i had 800 2 spend ona car id buy anothr project. lyk da baggd 62 apache i wana do inda futur, or da crown victoria on 30s i wana do :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

da 22s aint big enuf!!!

i wana get mid 80s ta erly 90s 4 doe n rais it da fuk up n stuf sum floatn 30s!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 01:45 AM~14383486
> *da 22s aint big enuf!!!
> 
> i wana get mid 80s ta erly 90s 4 doe n rais it da fuk up n stuf sum floatn 30s!!!!
> *


woa g$ das so cool mayne!!!!! ur da best!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 03:45 AM~14383486
> *da 22s aint big enuf!!!
> 
> i wana get mid 80s ta erly 90s 4 doe n rais it da fuk up n stuf sum floatn 30s!!!!
> *


woa g$ das so cool mayne!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 5 2009, 03:38 PM~14386065
> *woa g$ das so cool mayne!!!!!
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 5 2009, 05:29 PM~14386832
> *
> 
> 
> ...








iwas lokn 4 skirts, but didnt wana kuvr up mah flaotn 22z!!!! 




n ona sied note, i herd hilaia gots sum fine ass rucas :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jul 5 2009, 12:48 AM~14383310
> *queer
> *


stfu & gtfo :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jul 5 2009, 09:38 PM~14389041
> *stfu & gtfo  :uh:
> *


:0 :rofl:


seanzilla = mah nnumba 1 soulja :nicoderm:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 09:47 PM~14389145
> *:0 :rofl:
> seanzilla = mah nnumba 1 soulja :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jul 6 2009, 12:57 PM~14392108
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2009, 06:36 PM~14386877
> *
> iwas lokn 4 skirts, but didnt wana kuvr up mah flaotn 22z!!!!
> n ona sied note,  i herd hilaia gots sum fine ass rucas :cheesy:
> *


na, even on 2s skirts would look good, BTW yes we do


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jul 6 2009, 01:01 PM~14393682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im stil entrtainin da idea of skirts. but dat wood b way latr on. im stil inda prosess of makin my reer fendrs n wutnot :nicoderm:



n pixs of sed rucas?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 20 2009, 03:52 PM~14248855
> *:0
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


 :uh: damn airythang u touch explodes into a flurry of dog shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2009, 06:29 PM~14396438
> *:uh: damn airythang u touch explodes into a flurry of dog shit
> *


:uh: DEN Y HAVNT U XPLODID YET


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 06:32 PM~14396456
> *:uh: DEN Y HAVNT U XPLODID YET
> *


 :uh: because you touching my picture while rubbing your large pizza sized dog nipples doesnt count as touching me ya mick jagger mouffed spigger


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2009, 06:36 PM~14396508
> *:uh: because you touching my picture while rubbing your large pizza sized dog nipples doesnt count as touching me ya mick jagger mouffed spigger
> *


:uh: WEL UR PIKS IS AL I HAV LEFT 2 TUCH SINSE UR RESTRAININ ORDR


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 08:19 PM~14396358
> *:uh: BWAHAHAHA DA ****** BARFSAKS MAD AT SOULJA SEAN :rofl:
> im stil entrtainin da idea of skirts. but dat wood b way latr on. im stil inda prosess of makin my reer fendrs n wutnot :nicoderm:
> n pixs of sed rucas?
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 06:46 PM~14396584
> *:uh: WEL UR PIKS IS AL I HAV LEFT 2 TUCH SINSE UR RESTRAININ ORDR
> *


 :uh: i told you to stop with the roses...protruding from your firecracker thong...you pushed me into it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jul 6 2009, 06:54 PM~14396660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: i tryd 2 ttell u datt wasnt a m80 inda frunt of mah thong but u nevr listn


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 07:01 PM~14396726
> *ttt foe fine rucas :h5:
> :uh: i tryd 2 ttell u datt wasnt a m80 inda frunt of mah thong but u nevr listn
> *


 :uh: how could i listen when all i could focus on was your gunpowder coated lady finger :barf:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

>


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2009, 07:03 PM~14396747
> *:uh: how could i listen when all i could focus on was your gunpowder coated lady finger :barf:
> *


:uh: wel if u playd ur cards rite dat m80 wooda blowd up in ur flea bittn mouf. but nooo, u hada cal da cops ona bruvva!!! :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> red xs!


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

repost ^


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 6 2009, 11:08 PM~14398109
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i trust you picked it up?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 6 2009, 10:29 PM~14399065
> *i trust you picked it up?
> *


of corse he did. dats butt fragrances dinnr


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2009, 09:58 PM~14396698
> *:uh: i told you to stop with the roses...protruding from your firecracker thong...you pushed it into me
> *



:barf: sounds like a love poem :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2009, 09:29 PM~14396438
> *:uh: damn airythang u touch explodes into a flurry of dog shit
> *


THE GAYEST TOPIC AND TOPIC STARTER ON LIL


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SHIT FILLED RIDE WITH SHIT FILLED G ******


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 7 2009, 10:16 AM~14402243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: ONLY RESUN IM SHITFILLD IS KUZ U KEEP PUSHN IT IN YA TURD SMOKER


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

gil! guffaw! im bored


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 7 2009, 06:54 PM~14406671
> *gil! guffaw! im bored
> *


idk wut gafaw meens but wutev


wut hapnd? no meatn btween u n scandeles evil yet?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 09:16 PM~14406852
> *idk wut gafaw meens but wutev
> wut hapnd? no meatn btween u n scandeles evil yet?
> *


guffaw is an old timey word for a kind of laugh...

we meated allready


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 7 2009, 07:17 PM~14406870
> *guffaw is an old timey word for a kind of laugh...
> 
> we meated allready
> *


:0


pixs?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 09:21 PM~14406907
> *:0
> pixs?
> *


sorry, i didnt bring a camera, and it was raining really bad, by the time it cleared up it was dark outside :dunno: wasnt really anything to take pics of, i hate having my pic tooken...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 7 2009, 07:58 PM~14407247
> *sorry, i didnt bring a camera, and it was raining really bad, by the time it cleared up it was dark outside :dunno: wasnt really anything to take pics of, i hate having my pic tooken...
> *


seems lyk ery1s meatn but me


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 10:01 PM~14407269
> *seems lyk ery1s meatn but me
> *


i have met like at least 20 people from layitlow, and only about 2 are from my state


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 7 2009, 08:05 PM~14407316
> *i have met like at least 20 people from layitlow, and only about 2 are from my state
> *


iv met nun at al. not evn frum my state : \


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 09:00 PM~14406152
> *jelus basturd ^
> :uh: STFU YA ****** KWEER B4 I FIST U WIT MY KNEE
> :h5:
> ...


so u sayin u take it in the ass


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 10:10 PM~14407373
> *iv met nun at al. not evn frum my state  : \
> *


:dunno: its weird to me to meet people from the interwebz...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 7 2009, 08:39 PM~14407646
> *so u sayin u take it in the ass
> *


fah-Q


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 7 2009, 08:40 PM~14407666
> *:dunno: its weird to me to meet people from the interwebz...
> *


ok. its bettr u tell me now den latr on down da line


:tears: :tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, BIG_LOS

guat da fwak :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 5 2009, 07:29 PM~14386832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that actually looks decent :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 11:10 PM~14408013
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, BIG_LOS
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 12:04 AM~14407953
> *fah-Q meeeeeeeeee
> *


no thanx


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 7 2009, 09:24 PM~14408156
> *no thanx
> *


ZzZzZzzZzzZZZZZzzZzzz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS+Jul 7 2009, 09:16 PM~14408082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 11:29 PM~14408228
> *first time u evr poast in hur, n it twas 2 say it look mo betta on wires?
> :tongue:
> *


it does.i think you should go with some 13's or 14's.leave the big rims on trucks :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 11:07 PM~14407981
> *ok. its bettr u tell me now den latr on down da line
> :tears: :tears:
> *


you know thats not what i meant


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 7 2009, 09:33 PM~14408276
> *it does.i think you should go with some 13's or 14's.leave the big rims on trucks :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono:


im curntly inda market 4 a lat 80s ta erly 90s sedan 2 rais it da fuk up n put sum 28s or 30s on it mayne!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 7 2009, 09:34 PM~14408281
> *you know thats not what i meant
> *


:tongue:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 11:36 PM~14408292
> *:nono: :nono: :nono:
> im curntly inda market 4 a lat 80s ta erly 90s sedan 2 rais it da fuk up n put sum 28s or 30s on it mayne!!!!
> *


woa g$ das so cool mayne!!!!!


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2009, 09:36 PM~14408292
> *:nono: :nono: :nono:
> im curntly inda market 4 a lat 80s ta erly 90s sedan 2 rais it da fuk up n put sum 28s or 30s on it mayne!!!!
> *


i have 3 of these u wanna 2 door or a 4 door? and ill sell u one under one condition u put wires on the edsel


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Jul 7 2009, 10:39 PM~14408860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no deel!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ok dis is top sekret!!!!!
an invitation 2 evry1 on mah frend sektion!!!!!!
i rote a trak dat wil b unvails in off topik n am givn a select few of u a chance 2 get on my song!!!!
only stipulation is u gota hav a decent mikrofone 2 record ur voise
u dont hav 2 b onda frend section, but aslong as u poast alot in heer n we coo, u can get on mah shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

if ur intrestid, pm me 4 da details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 12:36 AM~14408292
> *:nono: :nono: :nono:
> im curntly inda market 4 a lat 80s ta erly 90s sedan 2 rais it da fuk up n put sum 28s or 30s on it mayne!!!!
> *


are you sure your not black :dunno:


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 03:59 AM~14409846
> *are you sure your not black :dunno:
> *


 
aint u sawd my pixs?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 8 2009, 10:38 AM~14410568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


G FLAMMER COCKSTAIN


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 12:17 AM~14409643
> *ok dis is top sekret!!!!!
> an invitation 2 evry1 on mah frend sektion!!!!!!
> i rote a trak dat wil b unvails in off topik n am givn a select few of u a chance 2 get on my song!!!!
> ...


 :cheesy: ... no mic  my silent bars of fury i guess :tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sup gilligan, hows my favorite mexican?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 6 2009, 11:08 PM~14398109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jul 8 2009, 10:28 AM~14411918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485373


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 7 2009, 10:45 AM~14402474
> *THE GAYEST TOPIC AND TOPIC STARTER ON LIL
> *


x2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jul 9 2009, 01:20 AM~14420726
> *x2
> *


stfu b4 i get seanzila 2 mop da floor wit ur free willy ass :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Any progress?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 9 2009, 02:26 AM~14420507
> *
> 
> u shur no how2 maik a girl blush :happysad:
> ...



:tears: :h5:



















(no hoemoe)


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

GARBAGE RIDE BEING BONDOED BY A **** ASS TO MOUFF G ****** SCROTUM


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Shit~MongerPuppyDumps sucks at the lowrider thing :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 9 2009, 04:08 PM~14424872
> *Shit~MongerPuppyDumps sucks at the lowrider thing :uh:
> *


cosigned and stamped


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: sup you burnt ****?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 9 2009, 04:38 PM~14425204
> *:uh: sup you burnt ****?
> *


nutting u worn out ****


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 9 2009, 10:12 AM~14422899
> *Any progress?
> *


yes but no piks. il bust a pik nut 2nite kuz am hedin out der ina min. updaits is bolf good n bad


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 9 2009, 10:43 AM~14423182
> *:tears: :h5:
> (no hoemoe)
> *


:tongue:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAYHEM+Jul 9 2009, 11:48 AM~14423860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: BWARFFF


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 9 2009, 08:13 PM~14428002
> *yes but no piks. il bust a pik nut 2nite kuz am hedin out der ina min. updaits is bolf good n bad
> *


damn


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~COCKINTHEASS_@Jul 9 2009, 09:14 PM~14428012
> *:tongue:
> *


*** BAG JEW JABBA THE SLOB


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 9 2009, 07:02 PM~14428401
> *damn
> *


ID CONSIDR IT A MODERAT 2 MAJOR SETBAK IN EVRY WAY IMAGINABL. I TRYD SUMTN N IT DIDNT WORK, IT AKTUALY BIT ME INDA ASS IN MOR WAYS DEN 1. JUS SPENT 5 HOURS TRYN 2 MAIK IT WORK N AM ALMOS HAPPY WIF DA RESULTS BUT STILL. HOUS FONES DED 4 SUM DUMASS RESUN SO NO PIKS 2NITE UNTIL ATT GETS OF DER DED ASES N FIXS DA LANLINE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAYMAN_@Jul 9 2009, 07:17 PM~14428554
> **** BAG JEW JABBA THE SLOB
> *


:uh: REEL MATUR U ILITERAT COK POKET


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 9 2009, 10:01 AM~14422798
> *stfu b4 i get seanzila 2 mop da floor wit ur free willy ass :uh:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 10 2009, 02:07 AM~14431397
> *ID CONSIDR IT A MODERAT 2 MAJOR SETBAK IN EVRY WAY IMAGINABL.  I TRYD SUMTN N IT DIDNT WORK, IT AKTUALY BIT ME INDA ASS IN MOR WAYS DEN 1. JUS SPENT 5 HOURS TRYN 2 MAIK IT WORK N AM ALMOS HAPPY WIF DA RESULTS BUT STILL. HOUS FONES DED 4 SUM DUMASS RESUN SO NO PIKS 2NITE UNTIL ATT GETS OF DER DED ASES N FIXS DA LANLINE
> *


details??? I'm sure you will make it work out.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 10 2009, 02:07 AM~14431397
> *ID CONSIDR IT A MODERAT 2 MAJOR SETBAK IN EVRY WAY IMAGINABL.  I TRYD SUMTN N IT DIDNT WORK, IT AKTUALY BIT ME INDA ASS IN MOR WAYS DEN 1. JUS SPENT 5 HOURS TRYN 2 MAIK IT WORK N AM ALMOS HAPPY WIF DA RESULTS BUT STILL. HOUS FONES DED 4 SUM DUMASS RESUN SO NO PIKS 2NITE UNTIL ATT GETS OF DER DED ASES N FIXS DA LANLINE
> *





you have dial up or something? lol


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 9 2009, 06:20 PM~14428047
> *STFU FLABBIO
> :uh:  BICH IM MOR A LOWRIDA DEN UL EVAR B U TRANNY TAINT TIKLER
> :uh: BWARFFF
> *


 :uh: the only thing you lowride is your women's jeans u half horse/three quarter boll weavel special ed lookin sentence crippler


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Jul 10 2009, 11:00 AM~14434244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


landfone was ded foe 1.5 days 
jus got turnd on but stil am sad 4 numerus resons


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 10 2009, 12:33 PM~14435229
> *:uh: the only thing you lowride is your women's jeans u half horse/three quarter boll weavel special ed lookin sentence crippler
> *


:uh: HOW BOUT I HIT A SWITCH N 3WEEL DEES NUTS ON YOR LIVR LIPS


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 10 2009, 06:06 PM~14437458
> *
> il do  my pik pak 2nite along wif detales 2nite.
> landfone was ded foe 1.5 days
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 10 2009, 06:06 PM~14437458
> *
> landfone was ded foe 1.5 days
> jus got turnd on but stil am sad 4 numerus resons
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

updats n hella pixs in 1 hours


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

woohoo more updates. although i dont like ur style i do like seein the edsels brought back to live a new life


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK


N DA BAD NEWS.

YAL NO I MAIK ALL MY SHIT FRUM SKRATCH. WEL I FIGURD I COOD SAV SUM TIME BUYN REPO PANELS.  I AM GOIN 2 MAIK FRUM SKRATCH!

NO REPOPS OR FUKN PARTS CAR. IMA DO WUT I BIN DOIN. HAND MAKN ALL MY PARTS OUT OF SHEETS OF 16GAGE


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Was thinking all along why buy repops or parts car just do em yoself! Oh well...good to see metal work gettin' there.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jul 11 2009, 02:18 AM~14441462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was jus tryn 2 moov things along fastr n it bit me inda ass. o well, liv n lern!!!
ima mastr buildr so frum now on is all frum skratch. no mor shortkuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

chea is movn along. stil waitn on yo bild up topik tho :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2009, 04:46 AM~14441502
> *u smile, i smile
> was jus tryn 2 moov things along fastr n it bit me inda ass. o well, liv n lern!!!
> ima mastr buildr so frum now on is all frum skratch. no mor shortkuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Dont no body want see my buckets.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 11 2009, 03:56 AM~14441558
> *Dont no body want see my buckets.
> *


i do 

jus aslong as it aint a impala


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn son, are you evar going to catch a break on this car? i feel your pain though, but my problems are more mechanical...

this car should be so fucking lucky!

you should tell the mfg that made those panels what you went through and send them the pics, 100 dollarz is a lot of money, tell them how you feel!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 11 2009, 11:46 AM~14443437
> *damn son, are you evar going to catch a break on this car? i feel your pain though, but my problems are more mechanical...
> 
> this car should be so fucking lucky!
> ...


i tryd 2 do mah self a favor by buyna pre maid part. jus tryn 2 moov mah baby alonga lil kwikr n litn mah work lode. bakfird n endin up wastn mor time. sux bein sad n mad  

da prior ownr reely let dis car go 2 hell, den did da shityest body work iv evr seen in mah lyf. im wondrin how bad da dekay onda dooz is, n if i shood wast money on evn getn em blastd, or look in2 getn sum used 1s frum junk yard or sumtn. goda hedake 2day so idk if im evn guna look at it 2day, let alone start makn fendrs n shit. 

al dees setbaks makn me start 2 loos motivation, wich isda worst thing dat can happn.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2009, 01:34 PM~14443345
> *i do
> 
> jus aslong as it aint a impala
> *


I have two of them :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

AN EDSEL GARBAGE CAN


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 11 2009, 05:50 PM~14445330
> *I have two of them :angry:
> *


sux 2 b u :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAYMAN_@Jul 11 2009, 06:18 PM~14445464
> *IM AN FLAMEIN CUM DUPSTR GARBAGE MAN
> *


:uh: WE NO


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2009, 09:42 PM~14445585
> *:uh: WE NO IM A **** THAT BITES BALL SACS AND OOZES CUM FROM MY BUM
> *


WOW GREAT RHYME VANILLA ICE


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2009, 05:30 PM~14444577
> *i tryd 2 do mah self a favor by buyna pre maid part. jus tryn 2 moov mah baby alonga lil kwikr n litn mah work lode. bakfird n endin up wastn mor time. sux bein sad n mad
> 
> da prior ownr reely let dis car go 2 hell, den  did da shityest body work iv evr seen in mah lyf. im wondrin how bad da dekay onda dooz is, n if i shood wast money on evn getn em blastd, or look in2 getn sum used 1s frum junk yard or sumtn. goda hedake 2day so idk if im evn guna look at it 2day, let alone start makn fendrs n shit.
> ...



you know what i do when i lose motivation? i take 2 tylenol pm's and try to jerk off before i fall asleep


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 11 2009, 11:50 PM~14446298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHA EPIC TRUTH


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2009, 08:38 PM~14445557
> *sux 2 b u :rofl: :rofl:
> *


Dont see why you hate, ive never hated on you for gettin the car you liked


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 11 2009, 06:44 PM~14445598
> *WOW GREAT RHYME VANILLA ICE
> *


STFU ELTON JON B4 I RIP U A 3RD ASSHOL ON MY SONG


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 11 2009, 08:50 PM~14446298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


until i c a butt fragrance bild up topiik, ur poasts meen nufin :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 11 2009, 09:21 PM~14446493
> *you know what i do when i lose motivation? i take 2 tylenol pm's and try to jerk off before i fall asleep
> *


sounds lyk fun. but my hedake has cumpletly imobilizd me. i can barly fokus on my fones keybord, let alone get jiggy wit it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 11 2009, 10:15 PM~14446879
> *Dont see why you hate, ive never hated on you for gettin the car you liked
> *


dam ur rite. i was jokin kuz i new u had em. but now i feel bad


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2009, 02:59 AM~14447594
> *dam ur rite. i was jokin kuz i new u had em. but now i feel bad
> *


 :cheesy: Have em because Ive wanted one since I was little.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2009, 02:58 AM~14447592
> *sounds lyk fun. but my hedake has cumpletly imobilizd me. i can barly fokus on my fones keybord, let alone get jiggy wit it
> *


 :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jul 12 2009, 01:13 AM~14447633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2009, 03:52 AM~14447579
> *STFU  ELTON JON B4 I RIP U A 3RD ASSHOL ON MY SONG
> *


fah q richard simmons looking pile cock driving ass hat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2009, 08:06 PM~14452443
> *fah q richard simmons looking pile cock driving ass hat
> *


u canadian ****** go pose next2 da bonfire dat is ur old shop


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2009, 04:18 PM~14450346
> *
> 
> *


I'm going let that one fly as you are used to people comin in here hatin on you. Just remember who your homies are :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 12 2009, 11:00 PM~14454086
> *I'm going let that one fly as you are used to people comin in here hatin on you. Just remember who your homies are :0
> *


:0

SO WUT DREW U 2 DEM CARS


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 13 2009, 01:26 AM~14454364
> *:0
> 
> SO WUT DREW U 2 DEM CARS
> *


When I was a little kid there was a white, all OG 1963 Impala parked at a house nearby. I would always check it out on my way to school and just liked how it looked and dreamed of cruising in that car. I can still picture it with its factory tinted glass and always parked in the same spot as the owner didnt move it much. Hell I didnt even know what kind of car it was at the time LOL. (till one day I read what the moldings said) So then I started building model cars purchased at wal mart and some from hobby lobby, mostly 63's. Since then I always wanted one and never gave up on the dream. Once I started working making money I got me a 64 and then a 63. Never looked back from that point :cheesy: 

I appreciate all 58-64 Impalas and many other cars ranging from lowriders, hot rods, OG's, etc...as my dad would always take me to all the car shows but the 1963 model will always be the one for me as thats the one that cought my eye, kinda like my first love.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Banned??must have missed some funny stuff in off topic :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2009, 03:52 AM~14447579
> *STFU  ELTON JON B4 I RIP U A 3RD ASSHOL ON MY SONG
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 13 2009, 02:21 AM~14454761
> *Banned??must have missed some funny stuff in off topic :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 13 2009, 03:39 AM~14454872
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


WISH THEY BANNED THIS TOPIC TO


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

this ride would be dope if you actually had some wheels that went with the design of the car, like ORIGINALS or maybe some supremes, but its ur car do wht u think is right, just letting u know


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

y the ban candy man


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HES NOT BANNED HE PUT THAT AS HIS AVI FOOLS


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: SHE IS ONE INTENSE BAG OF FAIL


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 14 2009, 02:02 PM~14469273
> *:uh: SHE IS ONE INTENSE BAG OF FAIL
> *


CO SIGNED


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: TTG(rave)


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn nikka u got banned?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jul 13 2009, 12:15 AM~14454730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW BOUT I PUT A BRIK IN2 UR EYE SOKET U MOOK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 18 2009, 04:32 PM~14513144
> *damn nikka u got banned?
> *


i was gone 4 a hole week, n u didnt evn notise???






:tears:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 18 2009, 07:40 PM~14513207
> *i was gone 4 a hole week, n u didnt evn notise???
> :tears:
> *


THATS CUZ U AINT SHIT BITCH


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

G~SerioCawkCushion failed again at life :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 18 2009, 05:04 PM~14513350
> *G~SerioCawkCushion cumd again on my mouff :uh:
> *


:uh: BWARRFFFFF


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 18 2009, 05:06 PM~14513361
> *:uh: BWARRFFFFF I JUST SAW A FEMALE..IM IN NEED OF A CAWKUPINE
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 18 2009, 05:09 PM~14513375
> *AYE SAWD A NEKID GURL N I WAS  ABOUT WUT 2 DO WIF HER
> *


:h5:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 18 2009, 05:18 PM~14513421
> *:h5: THIS IS WHAT I DO WHEN I GET AWAY WITH GRABBING A SMALL BOYS JUNK AT THE ARCADE
> *


 :uh: WTFFFF


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 18 2009, 05:19 PM~14513423
> *:uh: WTFFFF
> *


1 MANS JUNK ISA NOTHR MANS TRESURE :h5:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 18 2009, 06:40 PM~14513207
> *i was gone 4 a hole week, n u didnt evn notise???
> :tears:
> *


I thought it was much too quiet and then realized you hadn't been around


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 18 2009, 05:29 PM~14513469
> *I thought it was much too quiet and then realized you hadn't been around
> *


i no it musta bin da longst week of ur lyf


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 18 2009, 06:40 PM~14513207
> *i was gone 4 a hole week, n u didnt evn notise???
> :tears:
> *


i havent been on that much lately  wut was the offense?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 18 2009, 07:51 PM~14514296
> *i havent been on that much lately  wut was the offense?
> *


poastn xtremly xplicit xxx foto of 2 14yr old grls


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bwarffffffffffffffffff is that G cocklovingcumshot suckin a dick???


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAYMAN_@Jul 18 2009, 09:34 PM~14514923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poastn newds of ur lard ass wife will not get u off my enemy list :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 18 2009, 09:34 PM~14514923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BWHAHAHAHAHAAH RED X = FHAIL YA ****** JEW


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 18 2009, 07:51 PM~14514296
> *i havent been on that much lately  wut was the offense?
> *


 :uh: have you seen that bastard or his car?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 19 2009, 05:30 PM~14519380
> *:uh: have you seen that bastard or his car?
> *


:uh: how bout u c dat basturd run u ovr wif his car


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 18 2009, 10:10 PM~14514431
> *poastn xtremly xplicit xxx foto of 2 14yr old grls
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 19 2009, 07:07 PM~14520232
> *:h5:
> *


sounds lyk sumbody wants a pm :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 19 2009, 11:20 PM~14520956
> *sounds lyk sumbody wants a pm :0
> *


u sound like richard simmons and elton john rolled into your asshole


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2009, 08:43 PM~14521173
> *u sound like richard simmons and elton john rolled into your asshole
> *


STFU MOOK


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Word~TheifRepostKweef at it again :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jul 19 2009, 12:44 AM~14514975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 19 2009, 10:20 PM~14520956
> *sounds lyk sumbody wants a pm :0
> *



only if its not going to get me banned.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 20 2009, 10:05 AM~14524755
> *Word~TheifRepostKweef at it again :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: BWAHAHA INCOMPITANT JACKOFF MAID A NUTHR FUNY


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:15 AM~14524860
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


BWAHAHAHAA 2GETHR WE CAN OWN GAYHEM IN2 OBLIVIUN


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 20 2009, 04:58 PM~14529330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK!

CHALL NO WUT DIS IS. IF YA DONT DEN TAK A GESS





































ITS DA DIE I BENT OUTA 1'' X 1/8'' THIK SQUARE STOK. ITS BENT 2 DA XACT CURVATUR OF DA REER FENDRS.





































MARKN SHIT OUT









CUT OUT. DIS IS DA PART IN USIN 2 REPLIKATE DA REER FENDR LIP









N LOOK WUT IM LEFT WIF. A FENDR SKIRT :cheesy: 









SO IF I EVR DECIDE I WANT SKIRTS, IV ALREDY GOT EM PRE CUT/MADE :cheesy: :cheesy:



























N IF YAL R WUNDRIN Y I NEED 2 MAK REER FENDRS OUTA SKRATCH, DIS Y










IV MAID SUM INPOSIBL ASS PARTS OUTA SKRATCH. N DEES FENDRS SHOODNT B 2 HARD. BUT WUT CAN I SAY, IM A FUKN GENIOUS :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i still cant believe the rot on some parts of this car, that shit is crazy!


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

Rust Bucket :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 21 2009, 10:17 AM~14537536
> *i still cant believe the rot on some parts of this car, that shit is crazy!
> *


is 50 yr old n only got 107 000 miles. wasnt drivn dat much. was las registrd in 73. so most lykly sat in kentuky foe 30 plus yeers out inda elements. rain n shit. den sum moron used 1000 galons of bondo 2 try n fix it. but chu no how i get down wif mah medal workn skills. im a pro 






n ona side note. did u hapn 2 get a pm frum sombody by anychanse?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 21 2009, 11:19 AM~14538247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as i perviously statid, until i c a butt fragrance bild up topik, ur poasts meen nufin :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 21 2009, 03:01 PM~14539486
> *is 50 yr old n only got 107 000 miles. wasnt drivn dat much. was las registrd in 73. so most lykly sat in kentuky foe 30 plus yeers out inda elements. rain n shit. den sum moron used 1000 galons of bondo 2 try n fix it. but chu no how i get down wif mah medal workn skills. im a pro
> n ona side note. did u hapn 2 get a pm frum sombody by anychanse?
> *


i did


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 21 2009, 03:03 PM~14539524
> *as i perviously statid, until i c a butt fragrance bild up topik, ur poasts meen nufin :nicoderm:
> *


I got 5 bucks, sell me that one and ill have one. :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 21 2009, 01:10 PM~14539605
> *i did
> *


ur pm maid me :rofl: & :barf: at teh same time

:happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 21 2009, 04:00 PM~14541500
> *I got 5 bucks, sell me that one and ill have one.   :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


so u admit 2 not evn havn a projekt car?


self ownage :burn:


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice work once again


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 22 2009, 12:01 AM~14546513
> *nice work once again
> *




n i didnt meen no ofence wif da birfdae topik. chu no i jus playn.  

jus wantd 2 let u no g$ aint 4got bout u, n wishs u da best


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 22 2009, 02:16 AM~14546583
> *
> 
> n i didnt meen no ofence wif da birfdae topik. chu no i jus playn.
> ...


  

with such great metal working skills have you made your own metal dildo? :burn:


no ****


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 22 2009, 12:26 AM~14546626
> *
> 
> with such great metal working skills have you made your own metal dildo? :burn:
> ...


yes but sadly i 4got 2 debur da outside n cut my rectum open on da jaggd metal shard. lukily mayhem was nearby n he was abl 2 suk out da metal dildo along wif all da blood dat poold up inside my asspipe.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 21 2009, 11:31 PM~14546646
> *yes but sadly i 4got 2 debur da outside n cut my rectum open on da jaggd metal shard. lukily mayhem was nearby n he was abl 2 suk out da metal dildo along wif all da blood dat poold up inside my asspipe.
> *


 :werd: lock jaw will set in gotta get tetnisized


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 22 2009, 02:31 AM~14546646
> *yes but sadly i 4got 2 debur da outside n cut my rectum open on da jaggd metal shard. lukily mayhem was nearby n he was abl 2 suk out da metal dildo along wif all da blood dat poold up inside my asspipe.
> *


:wow:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith+Jul 22 2009, 12:33 AM~14546654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 22 2009, 01:01 AM~14545443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 22 2009, 12:26 AM~14546626
> *
> 
> with such great metal working skills have you made your own metal dildo? :burn:
> ...


 buahah that idiot sleeps in an oversized metal dildo...its his edsel :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 21 2009, 10:49 PM~14544614
> *ur pm maid me :rofl: & :barf: at teh same time
> 
> :happysad:
> *


:happysad:
:burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 05:12 AM~14547048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


y u poast so many smileys? is it 1 for evry yeer u bin workn on ur car? :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 22 2009, 11:36 AM~14549829
> *buahah that idiot sleeps in an oversized metal dildo...its his edsel  :uh:
> *


:uh: stfu b4 i maik u my dildo


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 22 2009, 03:31 PM~14552331
> *:happysad:
> :burn:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14538247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahaha quoted for truff


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

cool choice on the edsel


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 22 2009, 09:13 PM~14555823
> *wahaha quoted for truff
> *


ole wet behind da eers idiot


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Jul 22 2009, 10:18 PM~14556547
> *cool choice on the edsel
> *




wen i was serchn 4 a pre 60s projekt car i wantd sumtn nobody evr sawd be4. aftr bout 2 monfs of serchn n thinkn, i narowd it down ta 3 cars. 

a 1949 studebaker champion. 2 or 4 door i didnt care. wantd 2 ratrod 1 wif sidepipes. 

a 1956 desoto firedome 4 door. jus a fukn cool lookn car wit an antike ass dash setup. was lyk a sheet of metal wif circle gauges. fanfreekntastik 

n a 59 edsel. i lykd em bettr den 58s, but i lykd da 60s best of all. but 60s edsel projekts wer 2much.

endid up get da edsel. i stil want da studebaker n da desoto.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the desoto is a bad ass car.










they dont make them like this anymore.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 23 2009, 11:11 PM~14567177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poastn newds of ur babys mama will not get u onda frend list :nono:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 24 2009, 01:22 AM~14567278
> *poastn newds of ur babys mama will not get u onda frend list :nono:
> *


 :0 wtf happened to the list anyways


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 23 2009, 11:24 PM~14567304
> *:0  wtf happened to the list anyways
> *


its notepadid, along wif da 100 legendary kwotes i got. hotstuf week is almos up. new legendary kwotes up 2maro


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 24 2009, 01:58 AM~14567509
> *its notepadid, along wif da 100 legendary kwotes i got. hotstuf week is almos up. new legendary kwotes up 2maro
> *


scoonie had a quote of mine in his sig. someone else used to have a quote of mine a while ago, i forgot what it was though...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 24 2009, 02:11 AM~14567177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 24 2009, 03:24 PM~14571857
> *WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> *


its fundi mayne


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 24 2009, 04:36 PM~14571999
> *its fundi mayne
> *


YA BIG TITTED FUNGUS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 24 2009, 02:11 AM~14567177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nummies :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 24 2009, 07:55 AM~14568719
> *scoonie had a quote of mine in his sig. someone else used to have a quote of mine a while ago, i forgot what it was though...
> *


u can edit da words out da kwotes, but u cant edit da truuf


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 24 2009, 01:36 PM~14571999
> *its fundi mayne
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 24 2009, 01:49 PM~14572155
> *YA BIG TITTED FUNGUS
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 09:17 PM~14575917
> *nummies  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

NEW PAGE.  N EDSEL PIK PAK.    
ERYTHN I GOT DID 2DAY.

BROKE MAH NEW GODAM BODY HAMMMR SET 2DAY 









TWISTN FORMN SHAPIN CURVIN DA PASS SIDE FENDR


















LOOKS NOICE. NOT BAD 4 A BALL PEEN HAMMR









DA METAL WORKN LEGEND









CAM OUT SUPR NOICE










KEWL


















KIKD BAK, HOLDN TEH FENDR UP WIF MAH SIZ 15S









G$ FAB SKILLZZZZZZZ




































B4 FENDR GETS WELDID IN, GOTA DO DA DOGLEG THANG










CUT OUT A BIGGR SPOT DEN I NEEDID 2. FIGURD ID PATCH DA INSIDE WHYL IM DOWN HEER. DONT WANT WATR N ROK BEIN KIKD UPO IN2 MAH NEW ROKRS

N CAN YA C DA PIECE OF ALUMINUM CAULKD IN DER????????????? :uh:





































EDGE PEECE









IM A PRO


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

blah


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> DA METAL WORKN LEGEND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 25 2009, 01:55 AM~14577330
> *blah
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 25 2009, 04:44 AM~14577399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waahahahahaahahhahahahaahahahaaaa holy shit that was a good one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whats up lunch box!? shoulda got a hammer and dolly set from eastwood! whats your tally on hours of fabrication here? i cant believe how deep seated some of that rot is!!!! nice work on those fender lips. do you heat up your metal to form it, or just bang the shit out of it?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 25 2009, 03:52 AM~14577462
> *waahahahahaahahhahahahaahahahaaaa holy shit that was a good one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 25 2009, 11:14 AM~14578901
> *whats up lunch box!? shoulda got a hammer and dolly set from eastwood! whats your tally on hours of fabrication here? i cant believe how deep seated some of that rot is!!!! nice work on those fender lips. do you heat up your metal to form it, or just bang the shit out of it?
> *


:cheesy:

da las pik pak im proly 7 hours deep. dat includs cutn 2nd fendr lip, clampn em 2gethr n grindn em 2 mak em mirror, centrin 1 of em on my homade reer fendr die. clampn down, poundn it all out, puln it of da die 2 test on car, putn bak on die n stampn mor. did dat about 5 times. den movd on2 dogleg. cut da outr piec. cut innr lip, bent n curvd em 2gethr. weldin em bolf sides n smoovd out da outr part. grindn rokr down 2 fit da part i made in. pnce it fit in i made da fat part wif da bend in it inda las pik. aftr al dat i ran n got mah cam so u can c erythn, den playd wif door gap a litl.

i poundn em cold. but i notisd wen deys was getn formd, da lowr part startd shrinkn. wher da rokr panels go inda frunt n bak shrunk lyk 1". so i blotorchd n puld da front 4ward a lil. didnt help much. but i maid em xtra wide, so aftr im dun flarin it, il jus trim da front innnr dogleg part a lil.

i got dem hammrs of ebay foe 28 shipd. u get wut ya pay 4 : / but da metal is thikr den normal sheetmetal, so i think dey wasnt stronf enuff 2 do em. n idk y da body dekays so bad. da bod5y panels r so thik. he musta parkd dis bitch inda bottm of a lake!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn. lol 

if you were in front of home depot, ied pik u up.
















(no ****)


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 25 2009, 01:22 PM~14578958
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> > DA METAL WORKN LEGEND
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 25 2009, 01:46 PM~14579711
> *damn. lol
> 
> if you were in front of home depot, ied pik u up.
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 25 2009, 03:38 PM~14580229
> *wow a big fat bearded ****  :uh:
> *


:uh: DONT TALK ABOUT UR HUSBAND LYK DAT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 25 2009, 08:59 PM~14580915
> *:uh: DONT TALK ABOUT UR HUSBAND LYK DAT
> *


IM NOT YOUR MY WIFE U JABBA THE SLOB


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 25 2009, 06:22 PM~14581020
> *IM NOT YOUR MY WIFE U JABBA THE SLOB
> *


:uh: U WISH U ****** SAUSAGE STROKIN CAT FONDLR


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 30 2009, 12:01 AM~13428146
> *see g money like i said nobody likes u and now no body likes u and your car sucks. its a waist of time like your life
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 25 2009, 08:58 PM~14582020


PETE STA WOODNT WANA STINK UP HIS FIST SHOVIN IT IN2 DAT 3CAR GARAGE U CALL A ASSHOLE U CANADIAN COK STAIN


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: g~honkeyfurrymug smokes cigs like weiners


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 26 2009, 06:03 PM~14586498
> *:uh: g~honkeyfurrymug smokes cigs like weiners
> *


YES THE ****** JEW WAND IS THE POLS SMOKE QUEEN


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

You look like a stone cold O.G. 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jul 26 2009, 01:41 PM~14586035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam sstr8 :nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

faggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

http://wheeling.craigslist.org/cto/1278483921.html

just buy this and save the hassle?......


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 27 2009, 07:13 AM~14591490
> *ima faggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> *


WAHAHA EPIK TRUUF


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jul 27 2009, 02:58 PM~14593872
> *http://wheeling.craigslist.org/cto/1278483921.html
> 
> just buy this and save the hassle?......
> *


wahaha cheap heaps of shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jul 27 2009, 11:58 AM~14593872
> *http://wheeling.craigslist.org/cto/1278483921.html
> 
> just buy this and save the hassle?......
> *


das a decent price. cept is got da lil baby motr. lookn bak i proly shooda spent more n got a betr 1. wif da amount of time i put in it i proly wont mak nufn if i sold it. but i didnt buy myn 2 mak money by selln it.

i boiute it kus i wantd a chaleng. sumtn 2 reely test my fabrication skills. c if i was as good as i thoute i was. n any1 who looks at da piks will no

dat im a mastr fabricator :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 27 2009, 01:58 PM~14595359
> *wahaha cheap heaps of shit
> *


SHUT YOR CUM CATCHR GONZO B4 U DROPKIK U IN UR BANANA NOSE


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

this is the funniest build up in layitlow history


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 27 2009, 02:15 PM~14595530
> *this is the funniest build up in layitlow history
> *


idk wethr 2 b  or  @ dis coment :happysad:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

be . :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 27 2009, 02:25 PM~14595639
> *be .  :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy:

wut maiks it da funyst bild up evr?


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 27 2009, 01:32 PM~14595734
> *:cheesy:
> 
> wut maiks it da funyst bild up evr?
> *


the comments are fuckin hilarious


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 27 2009, 02:38 PM~14595808
> *the comments are fuckin hilarious
> *


:rofl: 


:nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 27 2009, 02:43 PM~14595880
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 27 2009, 05:14 PM~14595519
> *SHUT YOR CUM CATCHR GONZO B4 U DROPKIK U IN UR BANANA NOSE
> *


PIPE DOWN BIG BIRD BEFORE I PUT YOUR 13 NEACKS INTO A CHOKE HOLD AMD MAKE U MOP UP MY PUDDLE OF PISS WIFF YOUR BEARD U NERD :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 27 2009, 03:52 PM~14596660
> *PIPE DOWN BIG BIRD BEFORE I PUT YOUR 13 NEACKS INTO A CHOKE HOLD AMD MAKE U MOP UP MY PUDDLE OF PISS WIFF YOUR BEARD U NERD :angry:
> *


:uh: DAS NOT A PUDL OF PISS U DISLEXIK ASS CANUUK DATS DA TOXIC SEWAGE LEAKN FRUM UR LOOS DRIPPY ASSPIPE U SAUSAG SMOKN MEAT MUNCHR


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

fuckin zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 27 2009, 04:49 PM~14597272
> *fuckin zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :uh:
> *


stfu toasty


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 27 2009, 06:00 PM~14597898
> *stfu toasty
> *


repost :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 27 2009, 07:29 PM~14597044
> *:uh: DAS NOT A PUDL OF PISS U DISLEXIK ASS CANUUK DATS DA TOXIC SEWAGE LEAKN FRUM UR LOOS DRIPPY ASSPIPE U SAUSAG SMOKN MEAT MUNCHR
> *


DONT LIE U CUM GUZZLING BEARDED QUEER U SAOK UP PISS AND JIZZ IN THAT BEARD AND EAT IT INBETWEN MEALS U GARBAGE ASS PIPER


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 28 2009, 07:59 AM~14603104
> *repost :uh:
> *


:uh: imfamus wordtheef rektalkweef maiks a good pointe


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 28 2009, 08:19 AM~14603242
> *DONT LIE U CUM GUZZLING BEARDED QUEER U SAOK UP PISS AND JIZZ IN THAT BEARD AND EAT IT INBETWEN MEALS U GARBAGE ASS PIPER
> *


U ILITERAT COK JOCKEY STFU B4 I SLICE UR DIK OFF WIF MY TONGUE


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 28 2009, 10:04 AM~14604113
> *:uh: imfamus wordtheef rektalkweef maiks a good pointe
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 28 2009, 01:06 PM~14604140
> *U ILITERAT COK JOCKEY STFU B4 I SLICE UR DIK OFF WIF MY TONGUE
> *


Is it just me but that did sound a little ghey :ugh:


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

Here is a pic of his great grandmother oopsiegopoopsiecustomes


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 09:52 AM~14604556
> *Is it just me but that did sound a little ghey :ugh:
> *


very


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 28 2009, 01:55 PM~14604581
> *Here is a pic of his great grandmother oopsiegopoopsiecustomes
> 
> 
> ...


I can see the resemblance


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 27 2009, 04:47 PM~14595929
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


dis mayd me lol


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jul 28 2009, 10:17 AM~14604223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance+Jul 28 2009, 10:55 AM~14604581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: WTF U TALMBOUT INFAMUS JIZZMOUF. WUT DIS IS?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jul 28 2009, 01:06 PM~14604140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 28 2009, 09:48 PM~14611469
> *wow u luv my cawk on yo tongue
> *


can aye geta canadian spel chek ivr heer :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fizzuk da haterz gee-muney wheeres da neww picz ?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 29 2009, 12:33 AM~14612845
> *fizzuk da haterz gee-muney wheeres da neww picz ?
> *


paige 42 nukka!!! i maide my own fendrs frum skratch!!!

brand new pik pak up 2naro nite.

aktualy 2nite

2day i weldid most of da boxin ofda pas side dogleg. guna zinc it all b4 sealin it off.


wesday, i will pound out drivr sid reerfendr.
den il fuly box of da pas side dogleg, den sandblastda reer kwartr panl secton, n get redy 2 weld in da fendr i made. n mayb start on mah reer pas side rokr panel. 
need mo weldn wire soon. also wore out mah sandblastr valv n hose. gota duk tape dabitch 2 keep mah projekt movn mayne!!!!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i dun sawded pag 42 foo ! git 2 werk an do yer yob i wans to seez progresses pix


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 03:13 AM~14612961
> *paige 42 nukka!!! i maide my own fendrs frum skratch!!!
> 
> brand new pik pak up 2naro nite.
> ...



yay i cant wait to see!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: orly?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORINNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2009, 05:21 PM~14618554
> *:uh: orly?
> *


ya, rly.

i love seeing good fabrication work. its more better than most of the shit i see here on lil, and this car aint even a trad. low low...

if you leave the rims on it im okay with it, but if you lift it even 1/2 an inch...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 29 2009, 02:30 AM~14613154
> *i dun sawded pag 42 foo ! git 2 werk an do yer yob i wans to seez progresses pix
> *


in do time. me needs dinnr 1st. den off 2 da barn 2 pound out anodr fendr, n finish weldn up my dogleg 1nce n 4 all. aftr drivr sid fendrs poundid out, i mus match dem agen incase dey shrunk sum mor. den sandblast, cut n begin fitmant of pass reer fendr.

new 25 pik pikpak around 3am. no xcusis.

lotso work 2 get dun, not lotso time 2nite. 
gots a ful charg onda nexus. loadid up wif gunit, bun b spm pastr troy eminem n mastr p. 2 paks of kools xl, 6pak of mikalobe ultra. stok pile of 100 3" cut of weels n rolok disks. no xcuses 4shit not2 get dun 2 nite. no stopn me! no days off!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 29 2009, 02:47 PM~14618191
> *yay i cant wait to see!
> *


hl. wen ya guna cum help me?

i need uuuuuuu


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 29 2009, 04:56 PM~14619650
> *MY ASSSHOEL IS TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE OPINNNNNNNNNNNN
> *


:uh: SORY BOUT DAT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2009, 03:21 PM~14618554
> *:uh: orly?
> *


stfu ya bernt ****


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 07:49 PM~14620366
> *hl. wen ya guna cum help me?
> 
> i need uuuuuuu
> *


trust me, if you lived less than 5 hours one way, id come help you, tomorrow is my last day of class before a week vacation. and im a pretty good fabricator myself if i do say so, but im not the best. im really more mechanically inclined...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 29 2009, 05:03 PM~14619733
> *ya, rly.
> 
> i love seeing good fabrication work. its more better than most of the shit i see here on lil, and this car aint even a trad. low low...
> ...


i take grate pride in havn da 2nd edsel in dis site. 8 yeers of teh layitlows, n im da 2nd edsel bilder. wyl evry othr asshats folowin trends wif der candy six foes on 13s n dros. n all dat othr wak bulshit impala,cutles, regal, monte, mainstreem shit, im undr ground. doin shit yal nevr saw b4. i aint no sheep!!!


n yes, ims a metal workn mastr 


n im glad u luv mah floatn 22z. i new deyd grow on u


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 29 2009, 06:03 PM~14620558
> *trust me, if you lived less than 5 hours one way, id come help you, tomorrow is my last day of class before a week vacation. and im a pretty good fabricator myself if i do say so, but im not the best. im really more mechanically inclined...
> *


das ok i gess.

if u showd up idk if weed get anythn dun.
proly jus get blsastd n pass out ontop of mah edsel :happysad:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 09:26 PM~14620840
> *IM HUNG LIKE A MOSKITO
> *


thanx for sharing idiot


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 08:26 PM~14620840
> *das ok i gess.
> 
> if u showd up idk if weed get anythn dun.
> ...



ied love to bake ur car out.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 08:09 PM~14620643
> *i take grate pride in havn da 2nd edsel in dis site. 8 yeers of teh layitlows, n im da 2nd edsel bilder. wyl evry othr asshats folowin trends wif der candy six foes on 13s n dros. n all dat othr wak bulshit impala,cutles, regal, monte, mainstreem shit, im undr ground. doin shit yal nevr saw b4. i aint no sheep!!!
> n yes, ims a metal workn mastr
> n im glad u luv mah floatn 22z. i new deyd grow on u
> *


remind me again what your original s/n was?

mine used to be pimpoldscutlass81


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 29 2009, 06:59 PM~14621231
> *thanx for sharing yor nut nektar wif me. i cant drink myne kuz im an impotent idiot
> *


BWORFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jul 29 2009, 07:03 PM~14621264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is jus bin g~mc. sinc o7 mayne


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 29 2009, 07:59 PM~14621231
> *thanx for sharing idiot
> *


:rofl: :rofl: fuckin woodtick dick


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 29 2009, 08:57 PM~14622492
> *:rofl: :rofl: fuckin woodtick dick
> *


WEL WEL WEL AFTR A 2 MUNF ABSENSE LOOK HO RETURND. XCEPT HEES NOT INSULTN GAYHEM DIS TIME, HEE B COSININ HIM :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

godamit!!!!

word up date. piks in 2 hours

was poundn out 2nd fendr n it musta bin thikr den wut i maid da pthr 1 out of. shit bowd hella bad. wen5t 2 torch it n i ran outa setaline. godamit!!!!! iwas layn on it wif da blotorch, since it twas my only heet sorce. put it inda press n got it kinda str8. den kinkd it. den hada try n pound it str8 agen. finaly got it decnt n went 2 pound it sumo n fukn naybors startd pisn dey pants. so didnt get 2 pound it alda way out since ashole naybors dont lyk hammr poundn at 1130 pm. so went 2 do da dogleg. got it alredy 2 zinc it. went 2 sandblast inside da dogleg box n da sandblastr shot out a burst of str8 sand, den woodnt shoot nufn at all. not evn air. so hada break it al down n try 2 fix dat shit. got da sandblastr workn agen n blastd away. got it al blastd n zincd evrythn. am waitn 4 shit 2 dry den i weld da shi8t in. i wont geta chance 2 start fitmant of da fendr, but il get dogleg in 4 good.

den i gota slit 2 feet ofda rokr n stratin it out n reweld it since it wasnt bent rite at da faktory n once i got it gappd rite it bukld. so dogleg wil get 100% dun xcept 4 da grindn n smoovn ofda welds. 

jus dukd in foe camra n 2 kil time wyl waitn 4 shit 2 dry. got a mad hedake frum sandblasty air n zinc fumes. shit makn me dizy. o well. bak 2 work.


no days offf!!!!!!!!!!!!!
is da motto 4 da week, n also a fukn hot ass gunit song!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i take grate pride in havn da 2nd edsel in dis site. 8 yeers of teh layitlows, n im da 2nd edsel bilder

okay now that i re-read that i get wut u were sayin.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 29 2009, 11:07 PM~14623905
> *i take grate pride in havn da 2nd edsel in dis site. 8 yeers of teh layitlows, n im da 2nd edsel bilder
> 
> okay now that i re-read that i get wut u were sayin.
> *


lolzies!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

wahahha G~CamelJoeLookinAssNikka smokes his own fur for enjoyment :uh:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 11:17 PM~14623447
> *WEL WEL WEL AFTR A 2 MUNF ABSENSE LOOK HO RETURND. XCEPT HEES NOT INSULTN GAYHEM DIS TIME, HEE B COSININ HIM :buttkick:
> *


kill yourself you flea-ridden **** :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2009, 07:50 AM~14625602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: HOW BOUT U SMOKE A STIK OF DYNAMITE U TAINT MOLESTIN ******


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 30 2009, 08:56 AM~14626066
> *kill yourself you flea-ridden **** :uh:
> *


 :uh: fukn ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZz


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money,, your cool :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

FREE G~MONEY!!!!!!!


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

no


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 1 2009, 08:58 AM~14645823
> *FREE G~MONEY!!!!!!!
> *


i was considerin makin free g$ shirts, but disbandid da idea aftr my less den warm welcomd off topik greetin : /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 1 2009, 04:51 AM~14645234
> *g money,, your cool :thumbsup:
> *


hmmm. i ges ur not da cumplet imbasil u maid urself out2 b :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 1 2009, 11:46 AM~14646062
> *i was considerin makin free g$ shirts, but disbandid da idea aftr my less den warm welcomd off topik greetin : /
> *


i wear mediums if u change ur mind


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 1 2009, 10:28 AM~14646286
> *i wear mediums if u change ur mind
> *


4xl foe me :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2009, 07:50 AM~14625602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:	:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

GAYHEM STOPD BY 2 HELP ME WORK ON MAH EDSEL. N ALSO 2 POSE 4 SUM PIX :uh:

















OLE MIGET ASS ****** :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



with the shoes!!! hahahahahahahahaha

:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2009, 10:46 AM~14651994
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> with the shoes!!! hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 1 2009, 12:28 PM~14646286
> *i wear mediums if u change ur mind
> *


Small for me 



And today at a car show there were 4 Edsels. 58 Corsair and Pacer and two 59 Corsairs. I found this amusing :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 2 2009, 05:15 PM~14653328
> *Small for me
> And today at a car show there were 4 Edsels.  58 Corsair and Pacer and two 59 Corsairs.  I found this amusing :cheesy:
> *


you know the deal. pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2009, 05:41 PM~14653435
> *you know the deal. pics or it didnt happen.
> *












59 Corsair










58 Pacer










59 Corsair on the left, 58 Corsair on the right


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 2 2009, 03:15 PM~14653328
> *Small for me
> And today at a car show there were 4 Edsels.  58 Corsair and Pacer and two 59 Corsairs.  I found this amusing :cheesy:
> *


was deys on dubs?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2009, 03:41 PM~14653435
> *you know the deal. pics or it didnt happen.
> *


reel tok!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 2 2009, 05:45 PM~14654143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wers da 1 of u posin onda hood? :angry:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 2 2009, 09:43 PM~14655132
> *wers da 1 of u posin onda hood? :angry:
> *












Closest you're gonna get G-man


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 2 2009, 08:08 PM~14655327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i ges dis wil haf 2 do : /


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 2 2009, 10:08 PM~14655327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at mommy and daddy, and the bastard child


lolzy!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 3 2009, 05:59 AM~14657523
> *look at mommy and daddy, and the bastard child
> lolzy!!!
> *


:rofl:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 3 2009, 05:59 AM~14657523
> *look at mommy and daddy, and the bastard child
> lolzy!!!
> *


you should've seen the delivery!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Aug 3 2009, 06:17 PM~14662931
> *you should've seen the delivery!!!
> *


oh my! :0


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Aug 3 2009, 06:17 PM~14662931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 3 2009, 09:55 PM~14667174
> *:wave:
> *


im curently atemptin 2 desifr ur choise of emotikon. weev havnt xactly bin on wavin terms as of late, or 4evr 4 dat mattr. i always thoute u harbord sum deep seedid h8tred 4 g$.

cood dis b an oliv branch of sorts? a potential truce? da beginin ofa lyf long frendship? 2 b panefuly honest, im not quite shur yet. so 2 test teh watrs, i wil cautiously respond wif






:wave:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 3 2009, 11:32 PM~14668654
> *im curently atemptin 2 desifr ur choise of emotikon. weev havnt xactly bin on wavin terms as of late, or 4evr 4 dat mattr. i always thoute u harbord sum deep seedid h8tred 4 g$.
> 
> cood dis b an oliv branch of sorts? a potential truce? da beginin ofa lyf long frendship? 2 b panefuly honest, im not quite shur yet. so 2 test teh watrs, i wil cautiously respond wif
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 4 2009, 12:51 AM~14668730
> *:roflmao:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 4 2009, 01:06 AM~14668884
> *:cheesy:
> *


jesus isnt it like 4 am over ther?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 4 2009, 02:07 AM~14668885
> *jesus isnt it like 4 am over ther?
> *


440 mayne. tyrd dena mofuka. put in bout 5 edsel hours 2nite. pinchd mah thum ina visegrip. den burnd mah lef pointr fingr ona weld. shits prety bad. soon as it happnd it turnd instantly dark yello n smokd. i ripd dat mofuka off n now gota opin sore bout 3/8 wide. i bin cut hundreds of times n stabbd a few, but ders sumtn about burns. dey always hurt mor


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 4 2009, 04:43 AM~14668935
> *440 mayne. tyrd dena mofuka. put in bout 5 edsel hours 2nite. pinchd mah thum ina visegrip. den burnd mah lef pointr fingr ona weld. shits prety bad. soon as it happnd it turnd instantly dark yello n smokd. i ripd dat mofuka off n now gota opin sore bout 3/8 wide. i bin cut hundreds of times n stabbd a few, but ders sumtn about burns. dey always hurt mor
> *


pics?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 4 2009, 05:43 AM~14668935
> *440 mayne. tyrd dena mofuka. put in bout 5 edsel hours 2nite. pinchd mah thum ina visegrip. den burnd mah lef pointr fingr ona weld. shits prety bad. soon as it happnd it turnd instantly dark yello n smokd. i ripd dat mofuka off n now gota opin sore bout 3/8 wide. i bin cut hundreds of times n stabbd a few, but ders sumtn about burns. dey always hurt mor
> *


Okay Im going to throw this out there G Money 




:rant: WEAR GLOVES............. YOUR WASTING VALUABLE POSTING SPACE THAT IS MEANT FOR PICS TO POST COMMENTS ABOUT YOU HURTING YOURSELF. IF YOU NEED A PAIR OF GLOVES LMK..... I MIGHT HAVE A EXTRA PAIR LAYING AROUND. :rant:




Okay Im done..... I hope you and I can be friends still... I just had to say it :happysad: :wave: :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Aug 4 2009, 08:59 AM~14670324
> *pics?
> *


im ovrdoo foe 3 edsel pik paks. was guna poast 1 las week but i got band. n hav sinc faln behind 

wil poast ar leest 1 2nite. makn major hedway onda pass side. n also, i wil b ordern a stok pile of sandpapr, a durablok sandin blok kit, 1 buket of rage xtreem, 2 galons of 2part epoxy primer, spredrs n paint stix frum eastwood reel soon :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14670376
> *Okay Im going to throw this out there G Money
> :rant: WEAR GLOVES............. YOUR WASTING VALUABLE POSTING SPACE THAT IS MEANT FOR PICS TO POST COMMENTS ABOUT YOU HURTING YOURSELF. IF YOU NEED A PAIR OF GLOVES LMK..... I MIGHT HAVE A EXTRA PAIR LAYING AROUND. :rant:
> Okay Im done..... I hope you and I can be friends still... I just had to say it :happysad: :wave: :happysad:
> *


aye foo i dont ware no glove! i go raw!!!!!





(yes inuendo)


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 4 2009, 01:32 AM~14668654
> *im curently atemptin 2 desifr ur choise of emotikon. weev havnt xactly bin on wavin terms as of late, or 4evr 4 dat mattr. i always thoute u harbord sum deep seedid h8tred 4 g$.
> 
> cood dis b an oliv branch of sorts? a potential truce? da beginin ofa lyf long frendship? 2 b panefuly honest, im not quite shur yet. so 2 test teh watrs, i wil cautiously respond wif
> ...


:wave:

wheres the link to your daniel ducati diss rap? :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 4 2009, 12:50 PM~14670701
> *:wave:
> 
> wheres the link to your daniel ducati diss rap? :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14670701
> *:wave:
> 
> wheres the link to your daniel ducati diss rap? :0
> *


iv ritn 5.5 verses. am putn finishn touchs on gayhems vers.
maid a fly beet frum skratch,
im 2 da point wer i gota sit down n start recordin mah vokals. trust me mah pasty wite frend, dis shits 6 vers long, ovr 6 min song, sound efects, hooks loops beats 1 shots drum rols, snares i evn got down wif mah turntable 4 da hole song. a tru 1 man sho

i rote da 5.5 verses in lyk 2 days. maid a beat in lyk 6 hours, den got pushd 2 da bak burna in mah day2 day life. im tryn 2 get da edsel body work dun dis yeer. n im 100% shur itwil b. think il take a brak onda edsel n start recordin 2nite. stay tund amerika!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 4 2009, 06:49 PM~14675386
> *iv ritn 5.5 verses. am putn finishn touchs on gayhems vers.
> maid a fly beet frum skratch,
> im 2 da point wer i gota sit down n start recordin mah vokals. trust me mah pasty wite frend, dis shits 6 vers long, ovr 6 min song, sound efects, hooks loops beats 1 shots drum rols, snares i evn got down wif mah turntable 4 da hole song. a tru 1 man sho
> ...


Can I pre-order the g~munee mixtape with free t-shirt included? :worship: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 4 2009, 09:40 PM~14678034
> *Can I pre-order the g~munee mixtape with free t-shirt included? :worship: :cheesy:
> *


once i get sind 2 psykopathik records u can get mah cd at teh bestbuys. :nicoderm:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 2 2009, 03:03 AM~14650685
> *GAYHEM STOPD BY 2 HELP ME WORK ON MAH EDSEL. N ALSO 2 POSE 4 SUM PIX :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 4 2009, 10:38 PM~14678884
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks lyk ur prior :wave: was jus a roose 2 trik me in2 thinkn u wer my bff. den once i let my gard down u turn on me? 

i gues u had a agenda behind dat oliv branch aftr all.

: /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Aug 4 2009, 10:51 PM~14679055
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

*STAY TUND THRUSDAY NITE FOE PIK PAK NUMBA 2!*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i know i dont have to say it, but im going to anyway, great work lunchbox! :h5:

nugga nooch!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 5 2009, 01:47 AM~14679969
> *i know i dont have to say it, but im going to anyway, great work lunchbox! :h5:
> 
> nugga nooch!
> *


i no u dont haf2, but i luv it wen u do

:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 5 2009, 12:02 AM~14679156
> *looks lyk ur prior :wave: was jus a roose 2 trik me in2 thinkn u wer my bff. den once i let my gard down u turn on me?
> 
> i gues u had a agenda behind dat oliv branch aftr all.
> ...


To be honest, I'm jealous..and I show that in my weak attempts to cut you down, and for that sir, I apologize. :wave:




non ****


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 5 2009, 09:11 AM~14681723
> *To be honest, I'm jealous..and I show that in my weak attempts to cut you down, and for that sir, I apologize. :wave:
> non ****
> *


kwoted foe truuf


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

lok gud gee muney......


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 5 2009, 06:46 PM~14687498
> *lok gud gee muney......
> *


sank u bary much ycfm


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

*EDSEL PIK PAK NUMBA 2!* THRUSDAY SET!!!!!

DIS WAS DA 1 I WAS SPOSTA POAST LAS WEEK B4 SUM POLE SMOKIN MEATMUNCHR BAND ME


AUGUST 1ST


FINALY GOT HOME FRUM WORK N GOT SET UP. ROLD MAH SHIT OUTSIDE, UPLINKD 2 TANKS 3GETHR N RAN A 50FT HOSE OUTSIDE 2 BLAST MAH BABY

BY DA TIME I GOT REDY DA FUKN SUN ALREDY SET









MOVIN ALONG NICLY









GODAMIT SHITS GOT HELLA DARK HELLA QUIK









1000WATT LAMP :0









DIS PIKS MAH COMPUTRS DESKTOP :cheesy:









LOOK HOWMUCH BONDO DAT DUM MOFUKR HAD ON DIS SHIT :uh:









COO PIK AT 1AM. NO DAYS OFF!!!!11











DEN RAN OUTA SAND. SO CALLD IT A NITE AT ROUND 2AM. IT AINT RAIND ALL WEEK, SO I SED FUK IT IL LEEV IT OUTSIDE. N WEN I WAKE UP IL GO GET MO SAND N SUPPLYS N PIK UP WER I LEFT OFF 



WOKE UP NEXT DAY..........



N IT POURD FUKN RAIN ALL FUKN NITE, N WAS STIL RAININ WEN I WOKE DA FUK UP :uh: :uh: :uh:

ALL DA PARTS I BLASTD DOWN 2 BARE STEEL RUSTD OVR 




























SHIT GOT ME HELLA MAD. SO I WENT 2 BURGR KING N ATE A KINGSIZE TRIPPL ANGRY WOPPR MEAL N 2 ODRS OF TAKOS 2 MAKE ME FEEL BETTR :happysad:

DEN WENT 2 MENDARDS N SPENT ABOUT 140$ IN SUPLYS.

WEN I BOUTE SAND LAS YEER, SHIT WAS 4.99. NOW ITS 7.99 A BAG :angry: 
ALSO GOT A BUNCH OF 3/8 BALL VALVES 4 DA SANDBLASTA, WICH WAS $6 SUMTN EACH, SANDPAPRS, AIR TOOL OIL, N A DUAL AKTION SANDR. 











GOT DA SANDBLASTR FIXD, N FILLD SO I GOT BAK 2 WORK.
WAS STIL RAININ SO I WAS SANDBLASTN INDA RAIN. FIGURD ITS EASYR 2 TAK SURFASE RUST OFF, RATHR DEN PAINT N BONDO.


NOW LOOK WUT DA FUK DIS IS :uh:
I COUNTD 7 OR 8 DIFF COLORS. DIS IS EVRYTHN HE USED 2 """""""""""""FIX""""""""""""" DA FRONT DOOR.
DIFRENT COLOR PAINTS N PRIMRS N BONDOS N SHIT



















LOOK AT DA TEXTUR ON DAT REDISH BROWN SHIT. DATS FUKKN LAMINATED STIKKY TILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG :uh: 

HE USD ADHESIV BAKD FLOOR TILES 2 FIX DIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!



















N I NO DIS, KUZ I FOUND A BRIK PATTRN STIKKY TILE STUK UNDR DRIVR SIDE ROKR PANEL, WICH WIL SPEERHED FRIDAY NITES PIKPAK



OMG. I WANA MEET DA INBRED CORNFED SHITHED WHO FIXD DIS CAR N DROPKIK HIM INDA FACE!!!!!!!!!!


GOT SUM RUST PINHOLES IN UR METAL? TAK IT 2 KENTUKY N DEYL DRILL 100 HOLES IN IT, NOK DA METAL OUT N PAK BONDO IN IT WIF ROOFING TIN BEHIND IT



















SAND WAS GOIN THRU DAT HOLE N GETN INSIDE DA CAB, ON MAH DASHBORD N SHIT. SO IM DUN BLASTN 4 NOW. DOORS GOTA CUM OFF B4 I CAN FINISH SO I ROLD IT BAK INSIDE.










NOW DA CARS MAH TABLE AGEN










ME DAYDREEMIN ABOUT KIKIN HILBILLY ASS :buttkick:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: LOOKS LIKE YOUR SITTING ON A NITROUS POWERED HEARSE-MADE BUTT BULLET


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 6 2009, 08:02 AM~14691983
> *:uh: LOOKS LIKE YOUR SITTING ON A NITROUS POWERED HEARSE-MADE BUTT BULLET
> *


:uh: HOW BOUT U SIT ON A HAND GRENADE N PUL DA PIN OUT U ILITERAT COK POKET


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 05:32 AM~14690974
> *EDSEL PIK PAK NUMBA 2! THRUSDAY SET!!!!!
> 
> DIS WAS DA 1 I WAS SPOSTA POAST LAS WEEK B4 SUM POLE SMOKIN MEATMUNCHR BAND ME
> ...


Dayum they must of got that car ready for a quick sale to a sucker :0 :0 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 09:46 AM~14692767
> *Dayum they must of got that car ready for a quick sale to a sucker :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

cheer up gilly! i found dis fo ya on teh innerwebz!! enjoi!










http://www.shrunkenheads.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=568


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 6 2009, 10:30 AM~14693141
> *cheer up gilly! i found dis fo ya on teh innerwebz!! enjoi!
> 
> 
> ...


i jus gota bonr :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 09:21 PM~14697392
> *i jus gota bonr  rhamd hin mah azz :cheesy:
> *


bworrrrrrrrrrrrrf


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 6 2009, 06:30 PM~14697477
> *aye hepld gmonkey werk on his car kuz his is mo betta den my granny mobile.
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: BWAHAHAHA EPIK TRUUF


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 08:21 PM~14697392
> *i jus gota bonr :cheesy:
> *


hawt


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i'd throw the towel in on this car and get another one.. with all the money u are spending u could find something alot better..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 6 2009, 11:04 PM~14698313
> *i'd throw the towel in on this car and get another one.. with all the money u are spending u could find something alot better..
> *


YA BUT HES AN INBRED DUMB *** FUCK!!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 6 2009, 07:42 PM~14698102
> *hawt
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 11:29 PM~14699261
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> *


sup wit dem pixs mayne? still confused about how you can even use floor tile for body work...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 6 2009, 08:04 PM~14698313
> *i'd throw the towel in on this car and get another one.. with all the money u are spending u could find something alot better..
> *


if i was guna thro a towel on sumtn, it wood b ovr mayhems face 2 sufocate him!!!!!!!!



but chea. i proly wont maik no money if i sold it, but i didnt buy it 2 flip it.
i wantd a cheap projekt. 

i c wher ur cumn frum tho. dis car only cost me 600, den lyk 350 in gas 2 get it

lookn bak, if i new da xtent of da body dekay, id proly wooda partit it out. edsel parts go 4 a insane amount of money on teh ebays. i, gaurenteed, wooda maid about 4gs partn evry singl part of dis car out. 

wen i got dis, i wasnt lookn at it frum a biznis perspektiv (buy it 2 maik money). i jus wantd sumtn 2 ocupy my time. idk wtf i wooda bin doin if i flipd it n sold it 4 parts. i alredy got about 10 custom built lowridr bikes. n dont need no mor of dem joints

i reely dont no wut i wooda spent da last yeer doin if i aint had dis. proly playn gamecube eatn pizza hut n watchn pron : /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14698807
> *YA BUT HES AN INBRED DUMB *** FUCK!!!
> *


STFU GONZO B4 I RIP UR BANANA NOSE OFF N FIST U WIT IT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 6 2009, 09:40 PM~14699366
> *sup wit dem pixs mayne? still confused about how you can even use floor tile for body work...
> *


jus got in frum workn on it n drinkn mikalobs n sols. am curently standn naked redy 2 jump in showr. wil poast 3rd pik pak in 1 hour babycakes :tongue:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 11:47 PM~14699436
> *jus got in frum workn on it n drinkn mikalobs n sols. am curently standn naked redy 2 jump in showr. wil poast 3rd pik pak in 1 hour babycakes :tongue:
> *


i havent had one of those in a long time :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 6 2009, 10:52 PM~14700151
> *i havent had one of those in a long time  :0
> *


i red ur reply fast n thoute u ment showrs :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ENUFF OF DA DUM HILBILY SHIT. LES FAS FORWARD!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>









<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4259.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4260.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4261.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4262.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4263.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


GOOD GAWD!!!! G$ STR8 ANIALATED DAT SHIT.
MOTHR

FUKN

PERFICT


<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4264.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



SKIRTS? MAYBE :0

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4265.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4266.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4267.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4268.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4269.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

DA MAN. DA MASTR, DA LEGEND.
<img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4271.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dat looks mo betta fa sho!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: you would look better in a skirt than that fjord


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 04:39 AM~14700921
> *dat looks mo betta fa sho!!!
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 7 2009, 12:07 PM~14703813
> *:uh: you would look better in a skirt than that fjord
> *


:uh:	me in a skirt wood b a biggr fail den pontiac


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 7 2009, 12:21 PM~14703977
> *:uh:	me in a skirt wood b a biggr fail den pontiac
> *


 :uh: so it would be a success? logicfail~bondoqueef made a dee dee dee


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: on the pics g-man


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 7 2009, 01:02 PM~14704368
> *:uh: so it would be a success? logicfail~bondoqueef made a dee dee dee
> *


:uh: my iq is 2 hy 2 comprehand wtf u talmbout mang


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 7 2009, 01:09 PM~14704435
> *:thumbsup: on the pics g-man
> *


:wave :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 7 2009, 03:36 PM~14704733
> *:wave :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 7 2009, 01:50 PM~14704892
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: how ya doin babykakes!
i bin drinkn akahol at mah job


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is one side worse than the other? or are you duplicating all of your work?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 03:19 PM~14705648
> *is one side worse than the other? or are you duplicating all of your work?
> *


i talkd 2 mah boss b4 i startd bodywork n he sed old cars passngr sides almos always wors den drivr side. kuz wen truks salt da roads, da watr n salt flows 2 da curb n gets kikd up in2 pass side wen u rid ovr it

iv alredy did da bulnose on pass n drivr, n i can deff say dat da pass side is worse. so da side im doin now is da worst of problms. iv skopd out da drivr side n its deff not as bad as pass side wich maiks me lil happy. im not guna chang da hole drivr side rokr panel, jus da outside skin. stil got a nothr repo panel 4 da fendr tip wich i may or maynot use.

alredy made drivr sid reer fendr, got da repop fendr tip (wich will mostly leed me 2 mor work), repop rokr (wich im not changn da hole panel kuz of my prior repo xperiences).



clif notes.

pass side is da worst, its da side im doin 1st, n da bulk of mah body work. aftr pas sides dun, da rest of body work shoodnt b so bad


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

it all makes sense now!!! i would have never thought of it like that!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 06:00 PM~14706773
> *it all makes sense now!!! i would have never thought of it like that!
> *


n in dis case its tru. drivr side aint as bad as pas side. so al da shit im goin thru now wont b as bad wen i start drivr side. 

wen i did da drivr front fendr it twas jus da bulnose. but da pas side i had2 do da bulnose, da uppr gril mount, n da 2 lowr trim mounts, plus da fendr tip was wors onda pass side. sinc im doin da worst side 1st, shood b smoov sailn frum heer on out


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2DT FOAR ME


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

1000 </span></span>poasts !!!!!!!!!!!:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:


a tru milestone in layitlowz histary 
definetly 1 4 da rekord books


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

So you made that wheel well piece or was that a repo. cause that looked like it was stamped :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2009, 04:52 AM~14709999
> *So you made that wheel well piece or was that a repo. cause that looked like it was stamped :scrutinize:
> *


how bout i stamp on ur face wit my foot u sumbich! :angry: 
aye maid it foo! i mak all my shit. hit up page 39 n 42 n 48


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 8 2009, 03:50 PM~14711780
> *how bout i stamp on ur face wit my foot u sumbich! :angry:
> aye maid it foo! i mak all my shit. hit up page 39 n 42 n 48
> *


whoa take it easy you metal fabbin foo, If it wasnt stamped that only leaves the idea that you fabbed it up. I got my answer, and you did a good job on it little grasshoppa :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2009, 01:18 PM~14711951
> *whoa take it easy you metal fabbin foo, If it wasnt stamped that only leaves the idea that you fabbed it up. I got my answer, and you did a good job on it little grasshoppa :cheesy:
> *


wut can i say i gets down. 
mayb if u had me on ur car it woda bin dun 5yrs ago


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 7 2009, 12:07 PM~14703813
> *:uh: you would look better in a skirt than that fjord
> *


ha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 8 2009, 06:45 PM~14713527
> *ha
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money u are my hero


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

repoast ^


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

I JUST BARFED ALL OVER THIS ASS TO MOUFF TOPIC


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 8 2009, 09:20 PM~14714386
> *I JUST BARFED UP GMONKEYS JIZZ ALL OVER HIS ASS AND DIK
> *


:uh: BWORFFFF


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 8 2009, 09:51 PM~14714550
> *:wave:
> *














u goin 2 souf side cruisrs sho 2maro?
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wtf u poastn dat 4? i jus saw ur mom last nite :uh:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 9 2009, 01:31 AM~14715352
> *wtf u poastn dat 4? i jus saw ur mom last nite :uh:
> *


phayl :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wite kids frum wisconsin = :thumbsdown:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 8 2009, 04:00 PM~14712146
> *wut can i say i'll go down on you.
> mayb if u had let me in ur car 5yrs ago we wodn be going thru this
> *


what tha fuck :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 5 2009, 12:38 AM~14678884
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


sums up this topic


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 28 2009, 06:30 PM~14607950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha thats how i feel when i try to decipher wtf g~monkey writes


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

oh yeah, +1 biotch :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

This post has been edited by G~MoneyCustoms: Today, 11:55 AM 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 9 2009, 02:28 AM~14715536
> *wite kids frum wisconsin = :thumbsdown:
> *


****** from ill. = teh gayz :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 9 2009, 10:04 AM~14716575
> ******* from ill. = teh gayz :uh:
> *


beenr frum ill = mor talentid den sum pastey wite fukboy frum da dairycow fukn state of wiscnoncin


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im glad i dont live in wisconsin and fuck cows, im lactose intolerant.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 6 2009, 11:29 PM~14700405
> *ENUFF OF DA DUM HILBILY SHIT. LES FAS FORWARD!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/100_4259.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


topo dont got shit on this fool


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 9 2009, 11:02 AM~14716858
> *im glad i dont live in wisconsin and fuck cows, im lactose intolerant.
> *


aye did a wikipedia serch on wisconsin, n sed der oficial domesticated animal is dairy cows.

















:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 9 2009, 05:30 PM~14719052
> *topo dont got shit on this fool
> *


thanx :cheesy:

whos topo? :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 9 2009, 05:54 PM~14719215
> *thanx :cheesy:
> 
> whos topo? :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 9 2009, 05:56 PM~14719230
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: WTF U LOOKN AT INFAMUS NEEDL DIK?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 9 2009, 07:50 PM~14719188
> *aye did a wikipedia serch on wisconsin, n sed der oficial domesticated animal is dairy cows.
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

>


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2datawp foar gmoney :h5:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 8 2009, 11:52 PM~14714559
> *
> u goin 2 souf side cruisrs sho 2maro?
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


Wanted to, had issues with the car


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 10 2009, 06:24 AM~14723203
> *Wanted to, had issues with the car
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 9 2009, 08:30 PM~14719052
> *topo dont got shit on this fool
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 9 2009, 10:39 PM~14720138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that is freaky hno: hno:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: bet she got a nice ass doe


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 10 2009, 01:21 PM~14724755
> *:uh: bet she got a nice ass doe
> *


she is sick :barf:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 09:52 AM~14724497
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


  :nono:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 11:37 AM~14724904
> *she is sick :barf:
> *


she? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 10 2009, 04:01 PM~14726233
> *  :nono:
> *


Oh I didnt know you were with the M :happysad: he still doesnt have anything on topo :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 10:37 AM~14724904
> *she is sick :barf:
> *


 :uh: I'D HIT IT SUPER HARD


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 10 2009, 05:33 PM~14727065
> *:uh: I'D HIT IT SUPER HARD
> *


WITH G~MONKEYS FACE


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 01:39 PM~14726559
> *Oh I didnt know you were with the M :happysad: he still doesnt have anything on topo :no: :biggrin:
> *


it was a joke homie :biggrin:


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 10 2009, 02:43 PM~14727167
> *WITH G~MONKEYS FACE
> *


:uh: HOW BOUT I HIT U INDA FASE WITA CINDR BLOK U ******


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 10 2009, 01:39 PM~14726559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 10 2009, 06:34 PM~14729533
> *HEY G~ SKUNKY HOW ABOUT I SLAP U WIFF A BRICK IN YOUR DOUBLE BARREL SHOT GUN NOSE
> *


STEELN MAH LINES LYK ALWAYS O I C


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 10 2009, 07:34 PM~14728259
> *it was a joke homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 09:30 PM~14729488
> 
> dat kinda atitude can put a certan sumbody bak in pergatory!
> :buttkick:
> [/b]


Dont go gettin all crazy and sheit............ I already told you were good (no ****), but you aint no topo


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

PWN3D


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 11 2009, 01:21 PM~14737019
> *PWN3D
> *


:uh: HOW BOUT I POWND UR FACE IN WIF A BASBALL BAT


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money takes it up the ass


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

gmoney no kare


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Aug 11 2009, 07:54 PM~14739130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOR ONCE THATS THE TRUTH


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 04:54 PM~14739130
> *:uh: HOW BOUT I POWND UR FACE IN WIF A BASBALL BAT
> *


 :uh: YOU HAVE A HARD TIME POWNDING YOUR BABY MEAT. IM NOT TOO WORRIED ABOUT YOUR ABILITY TO HANDLE A BAT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 11 2009, 06:06 PM~14739905
> *WASHAHAHA UR FRUM URAGUAYYYYY
> *


WTF


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 11 2009, 06:54 PM~14740364
> *:uh: YOU HAVE A HARD TIME POWNDING YOUR BABY MEAT. IM NOT TOO WORRIED ABOUT YOUR ABILITY TO HANDLE A BAT
> *


 :uh: BICH I CAN LASOW A COW WIF MYNES. DAS HOW I GOT GAYHEMS WIFE 2 CUM HOME WIFF ME LAS NITE 4 A NITECAP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 10:06 PM~14740497
> *:uh: BICH I CAN LASOW A COW WIF MYNES. DAS HOW I GOT GAYHEMS WIFE 2 CUM HOME WIFF ME LAS NITE 4 A NITECAP
> *


YA YOUR AN UGLY OX ASS HOLE LOOKING *** SHE WOULD RATHER FUCK ROD STEWART


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 11 2009, 07:36 PM~14740866
> *YA YOUR AN UGLY OX ASS HOLE LOOKING *** SHE WOULD RATHER FUCK ROD STEWART
> *


:uh: AFTR SHE GOT DUN MILKN MY BEEFY MC MAN STIK, SHE PUT HER FALS TEEFS BAK IN N I PASSD HER OFF 2 ROD STWEART DEN WE TAGTEEMD HER ASS TILL SHE SHIT OUT A THEIGH HIGH PINK SOK N 4 A NITECAP WE BOLF PUT OUT CIGARET BUTTS IN HER BLOWN OUT TWAT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 12:06 AM~14742086
> *:uh: AFTR SHE GOT DUN MILKN MY BEEFY MC MAN STIK, SHE PUT HER FALS TEEFS BAK IN N I PASSD HER OFF 2 KAKALAK DEN WE TAGTEEMD HER ASS TILL SHE SHIT OUT A THEIGH HIGH PINK SOK N 4 A NITECAP WE BOLF PUT OUT CIGARET BUTTS IN HER BLOWN OUT TWAT
> *


fixed, thanks for protecting my identity g, but this one I dont mind tellin erybody :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 10:06 PM~14742086
> *:uh: AFTR SHE GOT DUN MILKN MY BEEFY MC MAN STIK, SHE PUT HER FALS TEEFS BAK IN N I PASSD HER OFF 2 ROD STWEART DEN WE TAGTEEMD HER ASS TILL SHE SHIT OUT A THEIGH HIGH PINK SOK N 4 A NITECAP WE BOLF PUT OUT CIGARET BUTTS IN HER BLOWN OUT TWAT
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 12 2009, 04:33 AM~14744255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 12:52 PM~14746115
> *:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: mommy?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Aug 12 2009, 10:08 AM~14746293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red ex ekwals fhail :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 12 2009, 01:35 PM~14747132
> *:uh: mommy?
> *


can i go out and? kill tonight!?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 12 2009, 11:43 PM~14752257
> *can i go out and? kill tonight!?
> *


Why sure you can :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2many idiots on dis page :uh:





xcept hl n cuntalak


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 13 2009, 01:52 AM~14753762
> *2many idiots on dis page :uh:
> xcept hl n kakalak
> *




 :h5:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

G~dildocustoms new build in topic to his loose streaches out pink sock cum filled asshole


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: AN HOUR IN THE LIFE OF GEED~DILDOFECALWASHER


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 13 2009, 06:30 AM~14755368
> *G~dildocustoms new build in topic to his loose streaches out pink sock cum filled asshole
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: KWIT LYIN U SAK OF MULE SHIT. U NO DAM WELL U SHUV ALL DOS IN UR LOOS SHIT PIPE INDA HOPES ITLL MAIK U TALLR U MIDGET ******


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 13 2009, 10:03 AM~14757167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> G~dildocustoms new build in topic to his loose streaches out pink sock cum filled asshole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2dt 4 gayhem. da best condum crappn canuuk frum quebec der is :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 02:34 AM~14766026
> *2dt 4 gayhem. da best condum crappn canuuk frum quebec der is :nicoderm:
> *


say it loud :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 12:34 AM~14766026
> *2dt 4 gayhem. da best condum crappn canuuk frum quebec der is :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: stealing lines that other people used to own you is fuckin weak


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 14 2009, 07:40 AM~14767411
> *:uh: stealing lines that other people used to own you is fuckin weak
> *


wen hav i evr bin cald a condum crapin canadian????
link or kill yoself wondr bred!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 14 2009, 07:38 AM~14767404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: HAWT


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 09:44 AM~14768522
> *wen hav i evr bin cald a condum crapin canadian????
> link or kill yoself wondr bred!!!!!
> *


ALMOS 10 HOURS N NO LINK.

=

COW FUKR FHAYLE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 06:11 AM~14766951
> *say it loud :biggrin:
> *


n say it proud!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Aug 14 2009, 10:38 AM~14767404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 hes a looser


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 14 2009, 09:53 PM~14774765
> *wahaha so its 850queer doin all the crappy edsel work ahaha
> 
> x2 hes a looser
> *


wen hav u evr cald me a condum crapn canadian? poast teh link or stfu ya bernt ****


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 15 2009, 05:09 AM~14776106
> *wen hav u evr cald me a condum crapn canadian? poast teh link or stfu ya bernt ****
> *


THAT CONDOM CRAPPING IS ME SAING IT TO YOU GO LOOK ON YOUR TREAD AND DONT ACT AS STUPID AS YOU LOOK U TAKE EVERY FOKKIN THING I SAY AND PUT IT ALL OVER U IDIOT


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 14 2009, 05:07 PM~14772143
> *ALMOS 10 HOURS N NO LINK.
> 
> =
> ...


:burn: :slitswristsandbleedsout:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2009, 11:31 AM~14777701
> *THAT CONDOM CRAPPING IS ME SAING IT TO YOU GO LOOK ON YOUR TREAD AND DONT ACT AS STUPID AS YOU LOOK U TAKE EVERY FOKKIN THING I SAY AND PUT IT ALL OVER U IDIOT
> *


*** Q U BANANA NOSED ******. U STEEL AL MY LINS U SCROTUM SELECTIN SAUSAGE SMOKN MEAT MUNCHN UNORIGINAL BASTURD


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> [/quote
> WAHAHAA SO TRUE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2009, 01:36 PM~14778312
> *AGAIN U TEEF
> *


:uh: WTF ABOUT MAH TEEF? ITS THEEF NOT TEEF. LERN HOW2 SPEL U DISLEXIC ASS HAT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

yo g money, check my thread and give me your opinion (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 15 2009, 05:40 PM~14778605
> *:uh: WTF ABOUT MAH TEEF? ITS THEEF NOT TEEF. LERN HOW2 SPEL U DISLEXIC ASS HAT
> *


ITS TEEF BEFORE I PUNCH U IN THE TOOFUS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 03:15 PM~14778782
> *yo g money, check my thread and give me your opinion (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


i replyd. n wil besto u wif a reply wen i get 2 a comp :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2009, 03:40 PM~14778921
> *ITS TEEF  BEFORE I PUNCH U IN THE TOOFUS
> *


:uh: HOW BOUT I PUNCH U INDA MOUF WIT A TOOFBRUSH U SNAGGL TOOFD GOAT MOUFFD INBRED COK STANE. DO U STIL GOT A SINE IN UR MOUF DAT SEZ "NEX TOOF A MILE"?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 15 2009, 07:16 PM~14779130
> *:uh: HOW BOUT I PUNCH U INDA MOUF WIT A TOOFBRUSH U SNAGGL TOOFD GOAT MOUFFD INBRED COK STANE. DO U STIL GOT A SINE IN UR MOUF DAT SEZ "NEX TOOF A MILE"?
> *


u open ended asshole keep it up your gonna have more than a fleet of semis in that loose danggly pink sok u call an ass u liver lipped bafoon


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2009, 05:23 PM~14779551
> *i keep mah open ended asshole fild up wif more than jus a fleet of semis in that loose danggly pink sok i call an ass u big dikd bafoon
> *


:uh: BWORFFFFFFFF


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 15 2009, 08:52 PM~14779726
> * :biggrin:  BWORFFFFFFFF is not in my vocabulary when i seen mens cawks and hairy asshole in my mouff and  cum dont get me started on how i love to chew it rub it on my nipples and my bean bag
> *


WRONG SITE ****** **** JEW


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2009, 05:57 PM~14779775
> *WRONG SITE ****** **** JEW
> *


:uh: UR ONDA RONG SITE CAWKBREFF. DIS SITES 4 PEPO WIF CARS NOT PEPO WHO RIDE DILDOS THRU DA HOODS OF CANADA


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money likes to eat sperm


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

budgetbluebuttplug uses gayhems pubes as dental floss


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 15 2009, 07:10 PM~14779085
> *i replyd. n wil besto u wif a reply wen i get 2 a comp :thumbsup:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 09:47 AM~14783611
> *:scrutinize:
> *


sory crakr twat but mah emachins broke. i went 2 turn it on las nite n it woodnt lode windoz. idk wtfs rong itryd reinstaln xp n it sed ders no hard driv instald, wich no maik no cents kuz iv got a maxtor 500gig dats only bout 9 munfs old. i cant evn poast a edsel pik pak


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 01:25 PM~14783786
> *sory crakr twat but mah emachins broke. i went 2 turn it on las nite n it woodnt lode windoz. idk wtfs rong itryd reinstaln xp n it sed ders no hard driv instald, wich no maik no cents kuz iv got a maxtor 500gig dats only bout 9 munfs old. i cant evn poast a edsel pik pak
> *


sorry to hear that little buddy


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 12:25 PM~14783786
> *sory crakr twat but mah emachins broke. i went 2 turn it on las nite n it woodnt lode windoz. idk wtfs rong itryd reinstaln xp n it sed ders no hard driv instald, wich no maik no cents kuz iv got a maxtor 500gig dats only bout 9 munfs old. i cant evn poast a edsel pik pak
> *


what motor do you have in your edsel?
my boy as the same car as you but its a corsair with the 338 i believe
the motor has a rod knock so were planning on putting his built 302 in it
iam just wondering what iam in for as far as motor mounts and shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 02:29 PM~14784899
> *sorry to hear that little buddy
> *


i thoute it was guna brake down n i bakd up my documents las weke. but i didnt get a chance 2 bakup mah colection of pron on c driv :tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 05:35 PM~14785161
> *i thoute it was guna brake down n i bakd up my documents las weke. but i didnt get a chance 2 bakup mah colection of pron on c driv :tears:
> *



das okay theres plenny of pron on teh interwebz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Aug 16 2009, 03:18 PM~14785075
> *what motor do you have in your edsel?
> my boy as the same car as you but its a corsair with the 338 i believe
> the motor has a rod knock so were planning on putting his built 302 in it
> ...


myns 292 v8. dubl barrel carb. 4.78 litre 

idont thnk urs a 338. edsels hav
econosix v6 223
rangr v8 wich is myn 292
express v8 332
supr xpress v8 361

engin mounts r kind weird lookn. der 2 steel plates wif a rubbr blok inbetwen. looks lyk a U.. trans mount looks da same. 

ayem da edsel mastr, so anythn u nea no im yor go2 guy


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 16 2009, 03:45 PM~14785217
> *das okay theres plenny of pron on teh interwebz
> *


i no, but stil :tears:

good thng i savd da pix i pmd u :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 05:55 PM~14785279
> *i no, but stil :tears:
> 
> good thng i savd da pix i pmd u :0
> *


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 16 2009, 04:26 PM~14785452
> *:rofl:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 04:40 PM~14785534
> *:biggrin:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money lickes the gravy stains off of lowridermatts chest


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

budgetbluebutplug eats cookys out of gayhems pasty wite midget ass


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

not tur sir


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pic pack?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 17 2009, 12:07 AM~14789775
> *pic pack?
> *


bottm of las page nicca. reed!!! :tears]


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 04:26 AM~14789996
> *bottm of las page nicca. reed!!! :tears]
> *


:gmoneyfail:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 04:36 AM~14790194
> *:gmoneyfail:
> *


gime a brake i was drunk!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so wut u gunna go bout ur puter?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 17 2009, 08:59 AM~14791513
> *so wut u gunna go bout ur puter?
> *


idk 

erythn in my docs was bakd up so i ges i shood b hapy. idk wtfs rong wif emachins do. turn it on n it goz thru alda crap, den insted of lodin xp, it jus goz blak. tryd reinstaln xp n sez ders no harddrive instald. but da hardriv is da newest part onda comp. only mayb 8munfs old, its a 500gig maxtor sata. i let dad """"""borrow"""""" my sony viao. i stil got da orig emachin 40gig hardriv, so i stuk dat ina compaq i found in da trash n relodid xp n now my compaq works fine. i ges i can use dat 4 da tiem bein 2 get onlin. but i wana pul da compaqs hardriv out (ide), n try plugn dat in2 da ide port on mah emachins mothrbord. i wondr if da emachins sata jax crapd out, or da 500gig sata driv.

once i try putn da fresh xp instald 40 gig ide driv onda emachins mofrbord, il no wut da prob is. if da ide wif fresh xp instal dont work ethr, den da mothrbords garbage, since no hardriv worx, wethr sata or ide 

iv alredy bernd thru da orig mothr bord, sum rams, n 3 powr suplys


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

*Attention:*There will be no more pics or progress on this pile of shit. He took it to the media blasters and got a box of dust back.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 11:20 AM~14791711
> *idk
> 
> erythn in my docs was bakd up so i ges i shood b hapy. idk wtfs rong wif emachins do. turn it on  n it goz thru alda crap, den insted of lodin xp, it jus goz blak. tryd reinstaln xp n sez ders no harddrive instald. but da hardriv is da newest part onda comp. only mayb 8munfs old, its a 500gig maxtor sata. i let dad """"""borrow"""""" my sony viao. i stil got da orig emachin 40gig hardriv, so i stuk dat ina compaq i found in da trash n relodid xp n now my compaq works fine. i ges i can use dat 4 da tiem bein 2 get onlin. but i wana pul da compaqs hardriv out (ide), n try plugn dat in2 da ide port on mah emachins mothrbord. i wondr if da emachins sata jax crapd out, or da 500gig sata driv.
> ...


unplug the hard drive and then plug it back in.


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

I DID BRUJERIA ON YOUR E~MACHINE... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Aug 16 2009, 05:54 AM~14782633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 17 2009, 03:30 PM~14795175
> *unplug the hard drive and then plug it back in.
> *


well gee wiz. y didnt i think of dat 


















:uh:







j/k hl. i did dat weeks ago. mothr bords not reedn any hard drivs


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Aug 17 2009, 10:17 AM~14792201
> *Attention:There will be no more pics or progress on this pile of shit.  He took it to the media blasters and got a box of dust back.
> *


aktaly, i bin blastn it mahself. evn makn my own sandblastr tips outa raw steel 

n jus 4 u butt fragrance, i will poast a pikpak 2nite. am getn mah compaq pesario wif da 900mhz athalon procesr n 8mb video card configurd 4 intrawebrnets usage as we speek


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 17 2009, 05:23 PM~14796395
> *I DID BRUJERIA ON YOUR E~MACHINE... :angry:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 17 2009, 05:58 PM~14796777
> *i got no pubes!!!
> 
> bwahahahahahahahahhahahahaha
> *


:uh: dont ly u meet milkn man molestr. i remembr ur wife teln me u got pubes. she sed it was da longest thing in yor pants


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 07:40 PM~14797226
> *:scrutinize:
> *


HAAAAA!!! TAKE THAT..... :angry:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 08:22 PM~14797086
> *well gee wiz. y didnt i think of dat
> :uh:
> j/k hl. i did dat weeks ago. mothr bords not reedn any hard drivs
> *


I would hook you up with a new motherboard, but I've been out of the computer building loop since dialup so it'd be useless. so I'll just wait for the progress pics  I don't like your rims, but you are a hell of a fabricator


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 17 2009, 06:45 PM~14797287
> *HAAAAA!!!  TAKE THAT.....  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Aug 17 2009, 07:42 PM~14798157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah rims is hella coo!!!!!!!11 deys floatn 22s mayne!!!!!!!

dat i is. :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh noes!


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

a lot of negitave commenents in here.. g money no body reall likes u. y dont u step on a rusty part of your gay edsel and die slowly


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 17 2009, 09:53 PM~14800105
> *a lot of negitave commenents in here.. g money no body reall likes u. y dont u step on a rusty part of your gay edsel and die slowly
> *


las time i chekd, my best frend list wuz biggr den my enemy list :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

WEL SINC ITL B A DAY OR 2 B4 ANY MO PIK PAX, I THOUTE ID SHARE WIF YAL......


MY LIST OF DREEM CARS 



DOS 4 MAH 4 DREEM CARS. I WANT EM ALL 4DOOZ, CEPT 4 DA APACHE OVIOUSLY.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 12:44 AM~14800801
> *WEL SINC ITL B A DAY OR 2 B4 ANY MO PIK PAX, I THOUTE ID SHARE WIF YAL......
> MY LIST OF DREEM CARS
> 
> ...



uuuuuhhh yeaaahhhhh buick electra hard top. now thats a sexy family car. id love to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 10:55 PM~14800137
> *las time i chekd, my best frend list wuz biggr den my enemy list :dunno:
> *


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 12:44 AM~14800801
> *
> [A 1956 DESOTO FIREDOME 4 DOE.
> NO AIRBAGS OR DUBS. I WANT AN ORIG 1 [/size]
> ...


well at least 1 of them won't be cursed with ugly rims if you get it...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 01:44 AM~14800801
> *WEL SINC ITL B A DAY OR 2 B4 ANY MO PIK PAX, I THOUTE ID SHARE WIF YAL......
> MY LIST OF DREEM CARS
> 
> ...


I really question your taste in vehicles (pause), you like the ugliest of the ugliest  Your definitly going against the grain :|


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2009, 04:35 PM~14806866
> *I really question your taste in vehicles (pause), you like the ugliest of the ugliest  Your definitly going against the grain :|
> *


Don't worry g$, I like some of the ugly cars too :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 18 2009, 10:06 AM~14804031
> *uuuuuhhh yeaaahhhhh buick electra hard top. now thats a sexy family car. id love to get my hands on one of those!
> *


1959 hands down da best electra. best buik of all time rite der. idc if its post or not. jus along as its gloss blak 4doe on airbags wif 18s or 20s. 

i fell in luv wit dat grill long time ago. it looks so mean n angry. ooo i luv it!!!!!
das my #1 dreemcar of al time


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Aug 18 2009, 10:50 AM~14804490
> *well at least 1 of them won't be cursed with ugly rims if you get it...
> *


:angry: :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2009, 02:35 PM~14806866
> *I really question your taste in vehicles (pause), you like the ugliest of the ugliest  Your definitly going against the grain :|
> *


u punk ass bitch mah cars ante ugly!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i lyk shit u nevr c onda road! i ante wif dat mainstreem bulshit impala regal cutles monte. il nevr own any of dem sheep shit ass hop onda bandwagon cars!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 18 2009, 03:59 PM~14807902
> *Don't worry g$, I like some of the ugly cars too :cheesy:
> *


but mah dreem cars r not ugly!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 09:18 PM~14809409
> *u punk ass bitch mah cars ante ugly!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i lyk shit u nevr c onda road! i ante wif dat mainstreem bulshit impala regal cutles monte. il nevr own any of dem sheep shit ass hop onda bandwagon cars!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I think I just hit a nerve (pause) :0 :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2009, 06:33 PM~14809600
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 I think I just hit a nerve (pause) :0 :h5:
> *


how bout i hit ur facial nerv wit a cindr blok!!!!!!!!!!! 




n i poast da """  """s at da end kuz i not mad, i jus sayn.
u no i got lots n lotsa luv 4 u :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 19 2009, 01:06 AM~14812479
> *how bout i hit ur facial nerv wit a cindr blok!!!!!!!!!!!
> n i poast da """  """s at da end kuz i not mad, i jus sayn.
> u no i got lots n lotsa luv 4 u :nicoderm:
> *


Id say throw it at my left side cause I already got a scar there :happysad: We could play catch (pause) ............... What a splendid idea :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 04:35 AM~14813842
> *Id say throw it at my left side cause I already got a scar there :happysad:  We could play catch (pause) ............... What a splendid idea :cheesy: :nicoderm:
> *


das kool! i pitch u catch. 




(mayb ****)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 19 2009, 12:55 PM~14815841
> *das kool! i pitch u catch.
> (mayb ****)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


























































(DEFINITLY NO ****) :angry:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

holy shit i was juss in off topic and saw the most illiterate person on layitlow and every one said g money. and i juss saw his typing and damn, that dude cant be serious


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 08:20 PM~14809435
> *but mah dreem cars r not ugly!!!!
> *


I never said they were. Lots of people think my car is ugly too!! I like yours


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 10:18 AM~14816053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> (DEFINITLY NO ****) :angry:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Aug 19 2009, 11:41 AM~14816939
> *holy shit i was juss in off topic and saw the most illiterate person on layitlow and every one said g money. and i juss saw his typing and damn, that dude cant be serious
> *


welcum 2 mah edsel on dubs bild up topik :wave:

feal free 2 maik urself at home :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 19 2009, 03:28 PM~14819331
> *I never said they were.  Lots of people think my car is ugly too!!  I like yours
> *


awwwww how sweet. i lyk ur car 2 :tongue:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Aug 19 2009, 05:43 PM~14819497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 19 2009, 03:49 PM~14819580
> *:roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


ona sied note, how da hel duz u almos hav mor poasts den me wen u only bin heer a few munfs


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 19 2009, 06:14 PM~14819836
> *:h5:
> ona sied note, how da hel duz u almos hav mor poasts den me wen u only bin heer a few munfs
> *


I'm very chatty. I have more posts than Boots too, lol


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

crappppppppppp


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 19 2009, 04:25 PM~14819929
> *I'm very chatty.  I have more posts than Boots too, lol
> *


n about haf of ur poasts r wif hl


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 19 2009, 04:27 PM~14819953
> *crappppppppppp
> *


:uh: UR MOUFS FUL OF IT


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 19 2009, 07:27 PM~14820579
> *n about haf of ur poasts r wif hl
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 19 2009, 05:40 PM~14820707
> *
> *


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

iv herd g money takes a 24oz beer can and puts a muffin on top and shoves it in his ass like a huge cock


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

dats gross


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EMACHINS STIL AINT FIXD BUT I CAN GET BAK ON DA SATA DRIV.
SO DAT MEENS.

PIK PAK!!!!

DIS HAPPND ABOUT 2WEEKS AGO

CUT OUT BAD SPOT









2 BAD SPOTS









1 PIEC IN









I THINK I NEED ANOTHR SANDBLAST TIP :around:









TIP USTA STIK OUT ABOUT 1.5 INCHS FRUM FITTN









ALMOS 100% DISINAGRATID









INSTED OFA SEASHEL 1 OR A COMPOSIT, I MACHIND 1 OUTA RAW STEEL

















MO BETTA. N SHOOD LAST HELLA LONG TIME









ALSO PUT A BIGGR HOLE IN IT, N NOW IT BLASTS DA SIZE OF A PRINGLS CAN LID. AS APOASD 2 DA QUARTR SIZE IT USTA. SHIT BLASTS HELLA FASTR 










4 HARDLUK. A PIEC OF FLOOR TILE I FOUND BONDOD 2 DA BOTTM OF DRIVR SIDE ROKR :uh: :uh: 

















HOUSTUN, WE HAV A PROBLM 









BLASTN SHIT WIF MAH HOMADE TIP 












N DA LAST PIK. I REALY LYK DIS PIK. ITS ME OUT AT 1AM INDA PITCH BLAK, WIF MAH SANDBLASTN HOOD ON, N MY MINERS HED LITE SANDBLASTN DA DOOR I JUS POASTD


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

kill your self


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 20 2009, 01:46 AM~14824640
> *EMACHINS STIL AINT FIXD BUT I CAN GET BAK ON DA SATA DRIV.
> SO DAT MEENS.
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2009, 12:06 AM~14824710
> *
> *


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats a floor tile if i ever seen one! lol damn thats shitty mayne...

i wish i had a sand blaster...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 06:06 PM~14828327
> *i wish i had a sand blaster...
> *


Me too, 

:wave: Whassup GMoney!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 03:06 PM~14828327
> *thats a floor tile if i ever seen one! lol damn thats shitty mayne...
> 
> i wish i had a sand blaster...
> *


home depot for 20 bucks  



hey gmoney...... you might have enough tile from the car to tile a bathroom :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 06:41 PM~14831278
> *home depot for 20 bucks
> hey gmoney...... you might have enough tile from the car to tile a bathroom :cheesy:
> *


seriously? link?

i have an air compressor and all that shit, i just need the gun and some media...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

WERE JUST DROPPIN BY TO SAY FUCK OFF!! :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 12:06 PM~14828327
> *thats a floor tile if i ever seen one! lol damn thats shitty mayne...
> 
> i wish i had a sand blaster...
> *


go get 1 foo! menards gots em foe 59$.
mynes a difrent kind den menards sanblastrs tho. mynes is 4 doin huge big shit at a time. mynes not ment 2 b turnd on n off alot. iv alredy gon thru 4 brass ball valvs. n doz r lyk 8$ each 
sand bags r lyk 9$ foe 50 pound now.
sux 4 me kuz i cant sweep up n reuse my sand kuz it goz inda grass 

u shood b abl2 get 6 or 7 cycls outa 1 bag.
but i maik my own tips so i sav moneys der


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 20 2009, 12:40 PM~14828615
> *Me too,
> 
> :wave: Whassup GMoney!!!
> *


  



:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 20 2009, 04:41 PM~14831278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :angry: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 20 2009, 06:13 PM~14832256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if my comp stil workd if poast teh definition ofa dooshbag pik!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i just really want to sand blast rims wit it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 07:13 PM~14832801
> *i just really want to sand blast rims wit it
> *


spot blastr den. 20- 50$

1 50 pound bag o sand ul b abl 2 sanblast 15 rims


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Bout to buy me a TIG welder in a week. I'm a god, when it comes to using a TIG welder. Then I guess I'll go ahead and buy the blaster.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 20 2009, 07:31 PM~14833035
> *Bout to buy me a TIG welder in a week. I'm a god, when it comes to using a TIG welder. Then I guess I'll go ahead and buy the blaster.
> *


tig weldr ehh???? i nevr usd 1 : /

wut u need a blastr 4?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 20 2009, 09:16 PM~14832851
> *spot blastr den. 20- 50$
> 
> 1 50 pound bag o sand ul b abl 2 sanblast 15 rims
> *



you think it'll take off chinese chrome pretty good?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 20 2009, 09:31 PM~14833035
> *Bout to buy me a TIG welder in a week. I'm a god, when it comes to using a TIG welder. Then I guess I'll go ahead and buy the blaster.
> *



you should see the size of the tig welder i have in my garage, its freakin huge!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 10:05 PM~14834907
> *you think it'll take off chinese chrome pretty good?
> *


i use sandblast 2 tak off rust. i nevr sandblastd krome tho. i no powdr cote dont sandblast 2 good.
hell if u livd close id blast yor rims fo a sixpak a mikalobs n a hug


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

gee~muny wut weld wir iz in yur welderr? i have .035 in min wit da argon gaz . and i gotz a new pik......


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 12:37 AM~14835982
> *gee~muny wut weld wir iz in yur welderr? i have .035 in min wit da argon gaz . and i gotz a new pik......
> *


025 wif 75% argon 25% carbon dioxide.
thinnr wire meens mo bettr 4 weldn thin sheetmetal


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 21 2009, 01:24 AM~14836159
> *:|
> *


gwat da fwak :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 21 2009, 01:57 AM~14836207
> *gwat da fwak :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 21 2009, 01:58 AM~14836209
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice 1 down_by_nutz


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 21 2009, 02:00 AM~14836211
> *nice 1 down_by_nutz
> *


 :angry: second time today ive been called a cripple. wtf


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 21 2009, 02:01 AM~14836214
> *:angry:  second time today ive been called a cripple. wtf
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 10:13 PM~14832801
> *i just really want to sand blast rims wit it
> *


dont have a link but its in home depot with all the air tools, comes with a siphon hose so you just drop it in the bag of playsand  Its good for small stuff, bolds, rust spots, and so on :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Aug 21 2009, 03:30 AM~14834468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











This the one I'm gonna get, its a 3 in 1 (TIG,ARC, and plasma cutter all in one). Oh yeah, it can switch from 115v-220v. Not big at all, to me and I've used this before with great results. At my old job, I have used the very big ones too.








About this size








Here is a weld from using a TIG, you probably would only need some scotchbrite to clean that weld up. That was the case with my TIG welds.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 21 2009, 03:30 AM~14834468
> * wut u need a blastr 4?
> *


Look at my sig


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 21 2009, 09:12 AM~14836637
> *Well, the TIG welder, imo, will always be a better welder than the MIG or ARC because if you're really good at it, like me,then their will be no need for grinding down welds at all. Their is less heat, so warping is extremely less likely, you can even weld and keep your heat so low that you could even weld near your windshield without fear of damaging it. The only downside to it is that you usually have to weld slower and depending on the TIG welder, you can't do very big projects. But....., in my case, it'll do just fine for my rides.
> 
> 
> ...


nice welds :nicoderm:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 09:12 AM~14837889
> *nice welds :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 21 2009, 08:12 AM~14836637
> *Well, the TIG welder, imo, will always be a better welder than the MIG or ARC because if you're really good at it, like me,then their will be no need for grinding down welds at all. Their is less heat, so warping is extremely less likely, you can even weld and keep your heat so low that you could even weld near your windshield without fear of damaging it. The only downside to it is that you usually have to weld slower and depending on the TIG welder, you can't do very big projects. But....., in my case, it'll do just fine for my rides.
> 
> 
> ...


where/how did you learn how to tig weld?
one of these?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 21 2009, 05:42 PM~14839545
> *where/how did you learn how to tig weld?
> one of these?
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I ain't seen those things in a while, hell I cheated on all of them anyway. Naw, mayne. I'm a licensed welder, I learned to TIG after I got out the Marines, everything else was self taught before I joined and the course I took in high school. Besides, before we got the armor kit for the 7tons and Hummers, in Iraq('05), we were diggin in scrap piles looking for good metal to cut and armor our own vehicles. We only had a MIG, stick, plasma cutter, and good ole torches at the base I was at in the big ole Sand Box.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 20 2009, 09:13 PM~14832256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwaahhahahahahah


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 21 2009, 07:12 AM~14836637
> *Well, the TIG welder, imo, will always be a better welder than the MIG or ARC because if you're really good at it, like me,then their will be no need for grinding down welds at all. Their is less heat, so warping is extremely less likely, you can even weld and keep your heat so low that you could even weld near your windshield without fear of damaging it. The only downside to it is that you usually have to weld slower and depending on the TIG welder, you can't do very big projects. But....., in my case, it'll do just fine for my rides.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WELDS :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 21 2009, 02:49 PM~14840326
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> I ain't seen those things in a while, hell I cheated on all of them anyway. Naw, mayne. I'm a licensed welder, I learned to TIG after I got out the Marines, everything else was self taught before I joined and the course I took in high school. Besides, before we got the armor kit for the 7tons and Hummers, in Iraq('05), we were diggin in scrap piles looking for good metal to cut and armor our own vehicles. We only had a MIG, stick, plasma cutter, and good ole torches at the base I was at in the big ole Sand Box.
> 
> ...


this is where i learned the term "hot wrench", in the motor pool of course lol 
the first generation "up" armor kits for hummers was bullshit, the m998 as it was with bias ply tires was allready a shitty slow vehicle, but to put just those shitty metal doors on them was a slap in the face...

but the doors didnt just go in the trash...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 21 2009, 06:12 AM~14836637
> *Well, the TIG welder, imo, will always be a better welder than the MIG or ARC because if you're really good at it, like me,then their will be no need for grinding down welds at all. Their is less heat, so warping is extremely less likely, you can even weld and keep your heat so low that you could even weld near your windshield without fear of damaging it. The only downside to it is that you usually have to weld slower and depending on the TIG welder, you can't do very big projects. But....., in my case, it'll do just fine for my rides.
> 
> 
> ...


da tig welda at mah shops mo bigga den bolf of dos put 2gethr :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 21 2009, 11:42 AM~14839545
> *where/how did you learn how to tig weld?
> one of these?
> 
> ...


iv nevr evn seen 1 of dos. im self taute mig man :nicoderm:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

in high school people called g money butts and balls because he likes little boys butts and balls


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

aktualy in hy skool evrybody cald me g$. is wher i got dat nikname


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

ban.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: \


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 22 2009, 12:02 AM~14845494
> *ban.
> *


x2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ante it sad wen u hav 2 kwote urself, kuz nobody els duz^


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 20 2009, 07:31 PM~14833035
> *Bout to buy me a TIG welder in a week. I'm a god, when it comes to using a TIG welder. Then I guess I'll go ahead and buy the blaster.
> *


im a god wen it cums 2 metal workn


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm okay when it comes to metal formin too.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 23 2009, 10:40 AM~14854198
> *I'm okay when it comes to metal formin too.
> *


link 2 bild up topik mayne


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 23 2009, 04:49 PM~14854266
> *link 2 bild up topik mayne
> *


Ain't ready yet. I wanna have absolutely *everything* already here before I start my thread. I don't wanna have to put my thread on hold while waiting for parts and stuff. I'm just missing a few odds and ends, then I'll start my build thread. Trust me, ya'll won't be disappointed.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 23 2009, 11:03 AM~14854365
> *Ain't ready yet. I wanna have absolutely everything already here before I start my thread. I don't wanna have to put my thread on hold while waiting for parts and stuff. I'm just missing a few odds and ends, then I'll start my build thread. Trust me, ya'll won't be disappointed.
> *


orly? u think ur on par wif gmoney customs? :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 23 2009, 01:03 PM~14854365
> *Ain't ready yet. I wanna have absolutely everything already here before I start my thread. I don't wanna have to put my thread on hold while waiting for parts and stuff. I'm just missing a few odds and ends, then I'll start my build thread. Trust me, ya'll won't be disappointed.
> *


i had better not be


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 23 2009, 10:52 PM~14859072
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

grass is 4 mowin, not 4 smokin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

THE BARF MOBILE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2009, 09:25 PM~14859592
> *THE BARF MOBILE
> *


:uh: HOW BOUT I BARF DOWN UR FLEA BITTN THROAT U TAINT MOLESTIN GENITAL WART


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 23 2009, 02:17 PM~14854457
> *orly? u think ur on par wif gmoney customs? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

berrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttt


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 23 2009, 05:17 PM~14854457
> *orly? u think ur on par wif gmoney customs? :0
> *


:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 24 2009, 09:08 AM~14862796
> *berrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttt
> *


 :uh: guat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 24 2009, 10:44 AM~14863807
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

pin dick builder


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 24 2009, 07:54 PM~14869617
> *pin dick builder
> *


:uh: if my diks a pin, den ur my pin cushion


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

moar piks g33~m0nee, les talk


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 24 2009, 09:01 PM~14870438
> *moar piks g33~m0nee, les talk
> *


il poast a pik pak 2nite. am busy producin musik rite now


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 PM~14872119
> *:buttkick:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 12:11 AM~14872308
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad: hey hunny


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 25 2009, 12:12 AM~14872312
> *:happysad:  hey hunny
> *


:wave: hola muchacha. sorry 4 da cangrejos


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 12:23 AM~14872337
> *:wave: hola muchacha. sorry 4 da cangrejos
> *


its otay :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_nutz_@Aug 25 2009, 12:25 AM~14872347
> *its otay :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEK PIK PAK


ANY1 WHOS BIN NOWN MAH SITUATION LATLY WOOD NO DAT IV HAD COMP TRUBL. N BIN STRUGGLN 2 SAV AL MY SATA DRIV SHITS.



TEH WORK STATION



















IT WOODNT LET ME RE INSTAL XP 4 SUM GODAM RESON, BUT IT FINALY LET ME "UPGRADE" XP.

AFTR A LONG AS TIME OF CUMPUTR WORK...

YAY!!!!!!! I GOT MY OLD IDE DRIV ONLINE, MY SATA DRIV ONLINE, N MY WESTRD DIGITAL MYBOOK BAK UP DRIV ALL ONLINE WIT FULL RITE AXCESS 2 EVRYTHN :cheesy:










N ON MAH OLD SATA DRIV,




MAH PRON! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:








NOT ALL OF IT, IS ONLY 1/5TH OF TEH COLECTION, BUT IS ALL DA STUF I DIDNT GETA CHANSE 2 BAK UP 





NOW DAT I GOTS MAH PRON I CAN GO BAK 2 EDSEL 



GOT A 300$ PAKAG INDA MAIL.

















EASTWOOD SHORTD ME MY POLYESTR EPOXY PRIMR SO DEM SUNS A BICHS BETA SEND IT WIF DA QUIKNESS :angry:



CUT OUT A BUNCH O BAD SPOTS

















MO BETTA PIK









DA TRUNK DROP APRONS OUT, DA FRONT BODY MOUNT SECTIONS OUT, N DA REER BODY MOUNT SEKTIONS OUT


MADE DA FRONT BODY MOUNT SECTION


















BAD PIK OF MISSN TRUNK FLOOR XPOSIN DA BODY MOUNT









PARTS IN









KEWL










ALSO MAD DA REER PART N GOT IT WELDID IN BUT NO PIXS. GOT SIDTRAKD  


NEW PIK PAK UP MAYB WEDS NITE :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14869865
> *:uh: if my diks a pin, den ur my pin cushion
> *


baaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how come you dont take the body off the frame, wouldnt it be easier?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 04:26 AM~14872728
> *baaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:cheesy: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 25 2009, 02:25 PM~14873787
> *how come you dont take the body off the frame, wouldnt it be easier?
> *


x2

And are you recycling? :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 25 2009, 08:25 AM~14873787
> *how come you dont take the body off the frame, wouldnt it be easier?
> *


das a negatroy good budy. c, wen u split a body fruma frame, specialy old body, its settld on2 da frame. it tends 2 sink on2 da frame. i dont want 2 split frame frum body, den weld all my panels on, so wen i drop da body on2 da frame, evrythn can bukle bow n warp wen it settls. das y nobody blox or paints a body til its onda frame n boltid down.
plus da body weighs about 2000 lbs. n i dont hav any means 2 pik it up, nor do i hav 4 good spots onda body wer i wood trust da straps 2 pik up 2000lbs of solid american steel 
n plus agen, if i was 2 seprate em, how wood i no wut angls n how deep 2 mak da trunk body mounts u silly goos?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 25 2009, 08:45 AM~14873922
> *x2
> 
> And are you recycling? :cheesy:
> ...


shiiiiit i jus tryna c howmany bottls of dranks it tak 2 restore a car. i fild up da trunk n startn 2 fil up teh bak seet.

i shooda had 2x as meny, but asshoels kept steeln em :angry:

i hada get boxs 2 put em in so i can empty out teh trunk 2 do mah work :happysad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 10:53 AM~14873984
> *das a negatroy good budy. c, wen u split a body fruma frame, specialy old body, its settld on2 da frame. it tends 2 sink on2 da frame. i dont want 2 split frame frum body, den weld all my panels on, so wen i drop da body on2 da frame, evrythn can bukle bow n warp wen it settls. das y nobody blox or paints a body til its onda frame n boltid down.
> plus da body weighs about 2000 lbs. n i dont hav any means 2 pik it up, nor do i hav 4 good spots onda body wer i wood  trust da straps 2 pik up 2000lbs of solid american steel
> n plus agen, if i was 2 seprate em, how wood i no wut angls  n how deep 2 mak da trunk body mounts u silly goos?
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 25 2009, 08:25 AM~14873787
> *how come you dont take the garbage out the fucking trunk you trash collecting vomit inducing henry ford picture fapping shoe shine bum, wouldnt it be easier?
> *


 :uh: x4


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 25 2009, 12:30 PM~14874802
> *:uh: x4
> *


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 25 2009, 12:33 PM~14874837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 25 2009, 10:33 AM~14874837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahaha birds :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money smokes pole


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: pm sent :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 11:54 AM~14875665
> *:0  :biggrin: pm sent :0
> *


pm ignord


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 09:08 PM~14879523
> *pm ignord
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 06:50 PM~14880019
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 10:00 PM~14880128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for falling asleep then (no ****)


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 07:02 PM~14880148
> *thanks for falling asleep then (no ****)
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 10:03 PM~14880165
> *
> *


now now little buddy :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 11:42 PM~14881508
> *
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

a new kaklakak free page :0 :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

Wut it b gee muney?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2009, 10:39 PM~14883129
> *Wut it b gee muney?
> *


did u c da pik pak i poastd 4 u ycfm?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 11:59 PM~14881794
> *a new kaklakak free page :0 :cheesy:
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Aug 26 2009, 11:45 AM~14887330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 26 2009, 02:55 PM~14887429
> *:tongue:
> damit
> 
> *


:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 11:57 AM~14887446
> *:dunno:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Aug 26 2009, 06:40 PM~14891367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: 1ST TIME U EVR POAST IN MY SHIT N ITS A DUVALS HERO PSHOP :buttkick:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hahaha dayme thats a good pshop


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Aug 27 2009, 12:40 AM~14891367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

u wont g money die


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 26 2009, 09:54 PM~14893648
> *u wont g money die
> *


:uh: lern how 2 form cumplete sentance strukturs u iliterat ass hat


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 07:00 PM~14880128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: man fuuuuuuuck that cat


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 09:59 PM~14881794
> *a new kaklakak free page :0 :cheesy:
> *



BEST TOPIC EVER YO


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 27 2009, 04:09 PM~14901300
> *:uh:
> :uh: man fuuuuuuuck that cat
> *


 :uh: I BET U WOOD HOT$TUFF :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Aug 27 2009, 05:45 PM~14902096
> *BEST TOPIC EVER YO
> *


REEL TAWK CHUNTARO


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 27 2009, 05:50 PM~14902150
> *:uh: I BET U WOOD HOT$TUFF :barf:
> *


 :uh: only wiff my fist


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Aug 27 2009, 08:45 PM~14902096
> *BEST TOPIC EVER YO
> *


2nd to mine


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Aug 28 2009, 08:21 AM~14907949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 12:18 PM~14910648
> *:uh: so u lyk 2 fist pussys 2? i fist a pussy wenevr gayhem stops by 4 a nitecap
> :nono:
> *


 :uh: you give him morning caps too mayeeng


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14911013
> *:uh: you give him morning caps too mayeeng
> *


:uh: truuf


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 20 2009, 04:41 PM~14831278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u lykn pees of crap home depot no hav sandblastrs i jus cald em


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 08:58 PM~14912624
> *u lykn pees of crap home depot no hav sandblastrs i jus cald em
> *


Settle down, bro. Count to 10 and everything will be o.k.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 04:58 PM~14912624
> *u lykn pees of crap home depot no hav sandblastrs i jus cald em
> *




i need a cheep sand blaster


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 27 2009, 06:51 PM~14902158
> *REEL TAWK CHUNTARO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 28 2009, 06:00 PM~14914642
> *Settle down, bro. Count to 10 and everything will be o.k.
> *


1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


fuk dat stil mad


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 28 2009, 06:38 PM~14914924
> *
> 
> i need a cheep sand blaster
> *


 menards. 60$


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Aug 28 2009, 08:21 PM~14915760
> *:uh:
> *


:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 29 2009, 12:04 AM~14916547
> *menards. 60$
> *


dont have that on the east coastie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 28 2009, 11:03 PM~14917006
> *dont have that on the east coastie
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 28 2009, 11:03 PM~14917006
> *dont have that on the east coastie
> *


eastwood brah. 

calld a speed blaster

50$

beyotch


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

u suck


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 29 2009, 01:24 AM~14917155
> *eastwood brah.
> 
> calld a speed blaster
> ...


id rather not order from a catalog... im suprised eastwood had something that cheap...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 29 2009, 01:25 PM~14920383
> *id rather not order from a catalog... im suprised eastwood had something that cheap...
> *


eest wood hasa ebay store. evrythn listd on der is cheepr den da catalog by lyk 5 - 10%


beyotch


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 05:58 PM~14912624
> *u lykn pees of crap home depot no hav sandblastrs i jus cald em
> *


well maybe the piece of sheit you were talkin too was only on their 1st day :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 29 2009, 02:24 AM~14917155
> *eastwood brah.
> 
> calld a speed blaster
> ...


forget that..... you need something with a siphon hose not a tank :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you want me to build your car for you too :uh: And I was wrong..... its 9 bucks not 20 :uh: 


http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware/h_...catalogId=10053


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice... i hope its worth 9 dollars.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14930913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ok mr smarty pants, 



if u look 





direktly undr da price,





direktly undr da kwanity,





wut duz doz green lettrs say :uh: 











:buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 31 2009, 12:51 AM~14931488
> *i went der yestaday n talkd 2 2 diff pepo, n da old guy at da rental centr. dey all sed no sandblastrs or media :angry:
> :nono:
> :uh: ok mr smarty pants,
> ...


:dunno: what ........ "Check your local store" ..........order the shit online and they will ship it to your closes store :uh: jfc :angry: 


If I hear one more excuse on why your not putting in work ........................... :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Aug 30 2009, 09:50 PM~14931484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wwaahahaha is only availabl online.

i got yo ass onda teknicality hahhahahwhahaaa !!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2009, 09:18 PM~14931069
> *Do you want me to build your car for you too :uh
> *


nah das ok. i kinda want 2 hav myne dun b4 my grandkids r out of college :0 






:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 31 2009, 01:19 AM~14931834
> *dis cood not hav maid u sound mor cheep :rofl:
> wwaahahaha is only availabl online.
> 
> ...


how.... when I picked mine up at the store :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 31 2009, 01:21 AM~14931874
> *nah das ok. i kinda want 2 hav myne dun b4 my grandkids r out of college :0
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


well atleast you would know that it was done right :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL MINI PIK PAK.



EESTWOOD FINALY SENT MAH POLYSTR CATLYST PRIMR. N ALSO GOT MAH STOKPILE OF 150 3X5 FILLR SPREDRS 









NEW PART MAID 4 BOTTM OF FRONT PASS DOOR









XTRAKTN A STRIPD HEDID BOLT









1ST TIME EVR TAKN FRONT SEET OUT









TIS SO XCITIN










LOTSO MOFUKN ROOM IN HUR. :cheesy: 
PEEP MAH ASTROTURF CARPETS :uh:









KEWL









A NOTHR WORLD CLASS HILBILY PATCHJOB. ALUMINUM SIDIN CAWKD N TEK SKREWD IN. FRONT PASS SIDE BODY MOUNT :uh:









BADSPOT WASNT AS BIG ASDA PATCH SO IM HAPY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

you must be planning on spreading alot of filler on car....... Those are the cheapest things you can buy as in body supplies.... but I always make mine stretch as long as possible


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 04:29 AM~14945205
> *you must be planning on spreading alot of filler on car....... Those are the cheapest things you can buy as in body supplies.... but I always make mine stretch as long as possible
> *


alot of fillr? 
only want filr wer needid. am only tryn 2 us about 1.5 gal o fillr 4 da hole car. metal2metal 4 watrproofn patch panels n zgrips 4 finishn brah


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 1 2009, 10:43 AM~14946010
> *alot of fillr?
> only want filr wer needid. am only tryn 2 us about 1.5 gal o fillr 4 da hole car. metal2metal 4 watrproofn patch panels n zgrips 4 finishn brah
> *


well send me some spreaders :yes: you wont need them all :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 07:56 AM~14946106
> *well send me some spreaders :yes: you wont need them all :biggrin:
> *


o0o0o0o so das y u thoute dat :rofl:

spedrs broke down 2 lyk 1$ each and up. so i got a bulk of 150 n was guna sel em 2 co workrs 4 less den store prise.

how many u wants i giv u good deel


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 1 2009, 12:55 PM~14947128
> *o0o0o0o so das y u thoute dat :rofl:
> 
> spedrs broke down 2 lyk 1$ each and up. so i got a bulk of 150 n was guna sel em 2 co workrs 4 less den store prise.
> ...


as many as I can get for free .... how about 20 for 25 cents a peice shipped to 34746 ......... Just think of it as the LIL discount :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 12:11 PM~14948345
> *as many as I can get for free .... how about 20 for 25 cents a peice shipped to 34746 ......... Just think of it as the LIL discount :cheesy: :happysad:
> *


:nono:

how bout 36 foe 21 shipt.


das way cheepr den u can get 3x5s fo :yes:

paypal 2nite n i ship 2maro


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 1 2009, 12:11 AM~14944808
> *EDSEL MINI PIK PAK.
> EESTWOOD FINALY SENT MAH POLYSTR CATLYST PRIMR. N ALSO GOT MAH STOKPILE OF 150 3X5 FILLR SPREDRS
> 
> ...


:uh: :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for a good/better price on some spreaders :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14956111
> *
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 04:59 AM~14956767
> *ttt for a good/better price on some spreaders :cheesy:
> *


18.55 foe 35 of em shipt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 2 2009, 12:45 PM~14958676
> *18.55 foe 35 of em shipt
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 3 2009, 04:55 AM~14967292
> *:guns:
> *


User does not have permission to use the personal messenger :scrutinize:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 3 2009, 01:55 AM~14967292
> *:guns:
> *


die


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my dad used to get those spreaders, but they were blue marble, i never seen anyone else have them i wonder why...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 04:33 AM~14967467
> *User does not have permission to use the personal messenger :scrutinize:
> *


u needa ask permision? :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 3 2009, 01:12 PM~14971404
> *my dad used to get those spreaders, but they were blue marble, i never seen anyone else have them i wonder why...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 3 2009, 08:45 PM~14974239
> *u needa ask permision? :scrutinize:
> *


:nono: you need to empty your inbox and while your at it........ clean all the trash out of your edsel :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 1 2009, 06:34 PM~14952343
> *:nono:
> 
> how bout 36 foe 21 shipt.
> ...


yu shuld only send dem to accomplished buildeers , wit dat said, i ned 4 or 5 o dem fo my lac-tastic projekt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 4 2009, 07:46 AM~14979322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y jus 5? get mo!!
sinc ur closr, shippn wood b less.
pm 4 mor info :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=497293&st=0


----------



## BOYLE HEIGHTS (Sep 5, 2009)

FUCK YOU G MONKEY KUSTOMS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOYLE HEIGHTS_@Sep 4 2009, 08:37 PM~14985393
> *FUCK YOU G MONKEY KUSTOMS
> *


who da fux is dis nooblet :scrutinize:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wheres my spreaders G Funk  You should of overnighted them for the amount you raped my wallet for :rant: And to think I even gave you a tip (pause) :thumbsdown: seller :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2009, 04:07 AM~14987341
> *Wheres my spreaders G Funk  You should of overnighted them for the amount you raped my wallet for :rant: And to think I even gave you a tip (pause) :thumbsdown: seller :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


stop da bulshit yuk mouff. u nevr payd u ole broke ass ballr ona buget


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 4 2009, 11:23 PM~14986788
> *:uh:
> *


i luv it wen u look up at me. :tongue:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 10:18 AM~14988662
> *i luv it wen u look up at me. :tongue:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 5 2009, 10:58 AM~14988865
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

suck a dick


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 11:19 AM~14988987
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

g money le gusta el pito


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Sep 5 2009, 03:42 PM~14990424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2DT FOAR NO UPDAYTS OR PIXSS


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

i don't give a good hot dam what the pic is of, you better put up some pics of something asafp. :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 11:44 PM~14991222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 7 2009, 02:43 PM~15005313
> *i don't give a good hot dam what the pic is of, you better put up some pics of something asafp. :angry:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

SUP YOU COOCHIE FART........




:angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Sep 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15008001
> *SUP YOU COOCHIE FART........
> :angry:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 07:57 PM~15007979
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


disgusting....................................................












































i like it :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 7 2009, 08:08 PM~15009087
> *disgusting....................................................
> i like it :biggrin:
> *


at 1st i was lyk 







but den i was lyk :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Dat bitch got barb wire in her mouf


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 7 2009, 11:29 PM~15009390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they both look under 18 you pervs :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2009, 03:39 AM~15010317
> *they both look under 18 you pervs :uh:
> *


I still right clicked-saved :happysad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 08:29 PM~15009390
> *at 1st i was lyk
> but den i was lyk damn that came from a dick and i looooobe da dicks owwwwe fuckkkkk yeaaaaa hooeeee :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: no


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 7 2009, 09:24 PM~15010106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 7 2009, 09:29 PM~15009390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 
:| 





me too... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

G$, post pics, mayne.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Sep 8 2009, 04:17 AM~15012021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i gots a pik of sumtn 2 sho u :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fo reel doe. i aint dun dun nufn 2 da edsel 4 a week. bin doin da musik thang. i dropd my minds n my layitlow diss trak so dos r updates


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 8 2009, 12:01 AM~15010579
> *I still right clicked-saved :happysad:
> *


:h5:

x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 8 2009, 06:32 PM~15017774
> *fo reel doe. i aint dun dun nufn 2 da edsel 4 a week. bin doin da musik thang. i dropd my minds n my layitlow diss trak so dos r updates
> *


im taking an electronic music course so when i get some fresh beats made ill send them 2 u. i got some good ideas, just need to learn how to put it to digital


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 8 2009, 06:45 PM~15017888
> *im taking an electronic music course so when i get some fresh beats made ill send them 2 u. i got some good ideas, just need to learn how to put it to digital
> *


Maaan you need to take a how to keep a damn job course!!! :0 

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Sep 8 2009, 04:45 PM~15017888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 8 2009, 10:30 PM~15017746
> *:h5:
> dat smileys racist mayne
> i gots a pik of sumtn 2 sho u :0
> *



Beyond the keyboard, I've actually got a Afro, mayne, is havin a Afro racist? They got white and mexican smilies too.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 8 2009, 07:38 PM~15020088
> *
> Beyond the keyboard, I've actually got a Afro, mayne, is havin a Afro racist? They got white and mexican smilies too.
> 
> ...


pix of ur afro plz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

sinc i dropd mah 2 new songs im fixna get bak onda edsel, wich i kinda sorta was jus now :0

am almos dun wif da metal work 4 da reer pass door. grindn down shit n fixn old shit. da prior ownr broke da wethr strippn pinch strip off so gota maik a new 2 n spot weld it on. den sftr das dun, door can b cumpletly strippd n all metald den primrd :cheesy:

havnt did da cut n transfur ofda front doo bottm haf yet. needa get a adjustabl hite circulr saw frum mah boss soon. i wana finish da pass sde n primr 4 good, den mov on2 drivr side. stil tryna get my shit dun b4 2010 rols around.

needa start shopn 4 a gf paint gun wif 1.5 or 1.8 tip reel soon.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 9 2009, 04:16 AM~15023709
> *sinc i dropd mah 2 new songs im fixna get bak onda edsel, wich i kinda sorta was jus now :0
> 
> am almos dun wif da metal work 4 da reer pass door. grindn down shit n fixn old shit. da prior ownr broke da wethr strippn pinch strip off so gota maik a new 2 n spot weld it on. den sftr das dun, door can b cumpletly strippd n all metald den primrd :cheesy:
> ...


get the 1.8 tip... I got a 1.4 tip and it sucks at spraying primer and epoxy


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 9 2009, 03:04 AM~15021412
> *pix of ur afro plz
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

those pics you say you need to show me................ better be the spreaders getting dropped in the mail box :angry: I needed them like 2 days ago  :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2009, 02:02 PM~15025085
> *those pics you say you need to show me................ better be the spreaders getting dropped in the mail box :angry: I needed them like 2 days ago   :biggrin:
> *


You still ain't got those spreaders yet? WTF G$ :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 9 2009, 11:13 AM~15025177
> *You still ain't got those spreaders yet? WTF G$ :angry:
> 
> *


typical car dealer syndrome........ he got my money and now prolly just ignore my requests for what I bought :angry: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 8 2009, 06:47 PM~15017904
> *Maaan you need to take a how to keep a damn job course!!! :0
> 
> :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


who needs a job when i get paid to go to school :dunno: i wouldnt mind a part time tho for some extra gas moneys


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 8 2009, 09:38 PM~15020088
> *
> Beyond the keyboard, I've actually got a Afro, mayne, is havin a Afro racist? They got white and mexican smilies too.
> 
> ...


sometimes i wear this shirt to cruise night


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 9 2009, 09:27 AM~15025857
> *sometimes i wear this shirt to cruise night
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i dont see a rope or a tree?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2009, 04:42 AM~15024030
> *get the 1.8 tip... I got a 1.4 tip and it sucks at spraying primer and epoxy
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 9 2009, 06:13 AM~15024308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


: \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2009, 08:02 AM~15025085
> *those pics you say you need to show me................ better be the spreaders getting dropped in the mail box :angry: I needed them like 2 days ago   :biggrin:
> *


sory krakr twat. heers me about 2 ship ur bondo spreders


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 9 2009, 08:13 AM~15025177
> *You still ain't got those spreaders yet? WTF G$ :angry:
> 
> *


dat mofyuka send my moneys 2 da rong adress!! den waitd 3 days 2 tel me :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 9 2009, 09:33 PM~15031294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

what a piece of shit.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2009, 06:38 PM~15031356
> *May God have mercy on my soul if I get that box with one spreader in it. :angry:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15031513
> *what a piece of shit.....
> *


havnt we alredy bin thru dis?


sheep = :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 9 2009, 07:11 PM~15031756
> *havnt we alredy bin thru dis?
> sheep =  :thumbsdown:
> *


:roflmao: yeah i know all sheep roll a six fo :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 9 2009, 03:27 PM~15025864
> *:uh: i dont see a rope or a tree?
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15031811
> *
> *


he means humg like a black man, not referring to penis size, but hanging from a tree, like being lynched


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 10 2009, 01:28 AM~15032012
> *he means humg like a black man, not referring to penis size, but hanging from a tree, like being lynched
> *


I know that but why he wanna lynch me, I ain't did nothing to him :tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 9 2009, 09:33 PM~15032091
> *I know that but why he wanna lynch me, I ain't did nothing to him :tears:
> *


its ok, its ok, c'mere big guy :hug:




:nohomo:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 9 2009, 07:14 PM~15031793
> *:roflmao: yeah i know all sheep roll a six fo :uh:
> *


or six "tres"


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 9 2009, 07:36 PM~15032145
> *its ok, its ok, c'mere big guy :hug:
> :nohomo:
> *


aww cum heer yall :groop hug:




(hopfuly not ****)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 9 2009, 10:43 PM~15032244
> *aww cum heer yall :groop hug:
> (hopfuly not **** unles someone wants sum :G$Head:  )
> *


:wow: :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2009, 08:42 PM~15033297
> *:wow: :barf:
> *


im stil l;affn about dat 1 spredr inda box comment :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 10 2009, 02:49 AM~15033429
> *my best frend list.
> lady_ace, hardluck88, tooly, texas botox, big_los, SEANZILLA, KAKALAK, the_cant, FloRida, crazy_ndn604, pimpin_pope, fce, chewingverga4gmoney, scanless evil83, rod stweard
> *


  Da fucks wrong with this list G$? :rant:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 05:23 PM~15041559
> * Da fucks wrong with this list G$? :rant:
> *


there is a woman taking my spot at #1?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 10 2009, 03:23 PM~15041559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sa ri. i cant elabotate on da situation in heer. pm 4 mo info


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 10 2009, 07:23 PM~15042872
> *:scratchs hed:
> sa ri. i cant elabotate on da situation in heer. pm 4 mo info
> *



spanky mad cus hes not on the list, but i made a joke about him asking wuts wrong with the list, by saying, there is a woman taking my spot, instead of igknowlegding him not bein on dere :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 10 2009, 05:28 PM~15042915
> *spanky mad cus hes not on the list, but i made a joke about him asking wuts wrong with the list, by saying, there is a woman taking my spot, instead of igknowlegding him not bein on dere :rofl:
> *


o0o0o0o




















:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 10 2009, 11:51 PM~15043124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























































:tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

aw c'mon u know u my nikka. gil just bein difficult. :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 05:59 PM~15043183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww poor bukweet 


















:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 12:07 AM~15043291
> *aww poor bukweet
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 06:14 PM~15043356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sea sik?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 12:18 AM~15043394
> *sea sik?
> *


The name is Spanky or Littlerascle59, bukweet is racist mayne.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 12:31 AM~15043544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:\


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 08:26 PM~15043495
> *The name is Spanky or Littlerascle59, bukweet is racist mayne.
> 
> 
> ...



layitlow needs that smiley, wut u doin on oldspower.com?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 10 2009, 09:00 PM~15043192
> *aw c'mon u know u my nikka. gil just bein difficult. :happysad:
> *


sometimes you have to give G$ candy and use a little ky :happysad:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 11 2009, 01:54 AM~15044560
> *layitlow needs that smiley, wut u doin on oldspower.com?
> *


Thats where I get my technical advice for my Cutlass without all the jackassery that comes along with this site. :|


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 11:22 PM~15044893
> *Thats where I get my technical advice for my Cutlass without all the jackassery that comes along with this site. :|
> *


nikkah please :uh: 





















































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 03:09 AM~15045678
> *nikkah please :uh:
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


HAHA, you know its true. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 10:22 PM~15044893
> *Thats where I get my technical advice for my Cutlass without all the jackassery that comes along with this site. :|
> *


i go to classicoldsmobile.com


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 11 2009, 04:21 AM~15046763
> *i go to classicoldsmobile.com
> *


Yeah, sometimes I just go to other gbody only forum site and look around.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

classic olds kinda sux tho, it barely has any traffic, just the same like 10 or 15 ppl...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 08:22 PM~15044893
> *Thats where I get my technical advice for my Cutlass without all the jackassery that comes along with this site. :|
> *


funy u say dat.
seems lyk da jakassery only surfaces wen u log on :0





:rofl: :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 9 2009, 06:38 PM~15031356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 02:51 AM~15047611
> *May God have mercy on my soul if I get that box with one spreader in it. :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 4 2009, 04:48 PM~14983775
> *
> y jus 5? get mo!!
> sinc ur closr, shippn wood b less.
> ...


cus i don ned 2 much o da muud in mah cah . itz reeli str8 allready....... 5 iz ovrkil


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 05:32 AM~15047496
> *funy u say dat.
> seems lyk da jakassery only surfaces wen u log on :0
> :rofl: :burn:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 11 2009, 09:05 AM~15048361
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Sep 11 2009, 02:38 AM~15047968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0_o


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 12 2009, 05:56 AM~15058243
> *~_~
> ^_^
> 0_o
> *


:\


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Flea~Bittenbumrag has lots of Spice1 cds for sale in case nobody knew :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 12 2009, 02:59 PM~15060418
> *Flea~Bittenbumrag has lots of Spice1 cds for sale in case nobody knew :uh:
> *


now Spice 1 is gangsta :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 12 2009, 11:59 AM~15060418
> *Flea~Bittenbumrag has lots of Spice1 cds for sale in case nobody knew :uh:
> *


:uh: no ways deys foe sale u iliterat cok poket


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 12 2009, 01:51 PM~15061017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

You gonna post some pic later g$.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 11 2009, 11:56 PM~15058243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 13 2009, 01:08 AM~15064813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can get 5 spredrs foe 2.85$. but shipn wood maik dem mo xpensiv den buyn em at teh store foo


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 05:36 AM~15065113
> *:biggrin:
> *


chu got yo box of spredr yet?

yea i sed spredr!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 13 2009, 01:43 PM~15066368
> *chu got yo box of spredr yet?
> 
> yea i sed spredr!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


I got a feeling you are up to something :scrutinize: (no ****)


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 01:31 PM~15067402
> *I got a feeling you are up to something :scrutinize: (no ****)
> *


sounds lyk u havnt gots it yet :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 13 2009, 06:03 PM~15067988
> *sounds lyk u havnt gots it yet :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


I hope you didnt give me all of your old dildos :uh: :nono:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Edsel


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 13 2009, 11:06 PM~15068687
> *Edsel
> *


Ranger


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

dog bone


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

edsel > pontiac


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 13 2009, 08:19 PM~15068769
> *Rump Ranger
> *


Now thats just wrong


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 08:50 PM~15070959
> *Now thats just wrong
> *


:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 01:03 AM~15072040
> *:uh:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 10:06 PM~15072072
> *:h5: :biggrin:
> *


dats it. shit ofishal now. im ritin u a diss song :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 01:32 AM~15072477
> *dats it. shit ofishal now. im ritin u a diss song :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 Well you do whats uz gots 2 du, Im still workin on mine for you :angry: 





:rant: and thanks for the spreaders :rant: I opened the box with caution not knowing what to expect hno: :angry: I kept think a big spider or ants to come out :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 04:41 PM~15076071
> *:0  :0  Well you do whats uz gots 2 du, Im still workin on mine for you :angry:
> :rant: and thanks for the spreaders :rant: I opened the box with caution not knowing what to expect hno: :angry: I kept think a big spider or ants to come out :angry:
> *


U wuz sked :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 13 2009, 05:57 PM~15069075
> *edsel > a pontiac's used oil
> *


 :uh: not even


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 14 2009, 02:48 PM~15076627
> *U wuz sked :0
> *


hell nah just givin this fruit cake something to rap about :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 08:51 PM~15078378
> *hell nah just givin this fruit cake something to rap about :uh:  :0  :0  :0  :0 :h5:
> *


Yeah, I know :biggrin:
G$, anymo pics of the gurl wiff da barb wire in her mouf?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 14 2009, 11:45 AM~15076609
> *:wave:
> *


AHH YOU TRYIN TO GET ANOTHER SHOUT OUT HUH? :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 10:41 AM~15076071
> *:0  :0  Well you do whats uz gots 2 du, Im still workin on mine for you :angry:
> :rant: and thanks for the spreaders :rant: I opened the box with caution not knowing what to expect hno: :angry: I kept think a big spider or ants to come out :angry:
> *


yu no dat shit cost 10$ ta ship down der?
so i git 10$ foe 42 spredas :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Sep 14 2009, 11:45 AM~15076609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 14 2009, 03:04 PM~15078479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: so totaly evn


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 08:42 PM~15080206
> *yu no dat shit cost 10$ ta ship down der?
> so i git 10$ foe 42 spredas :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


I know bro I seen that, Thats why were best buds (no ****) :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY+Sep 14 2009, 05:57 PM~15080408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 09:04 PM~15080497
> *u no, if u spit mor oftn den u swallo, u woodnt barf so much
> 
> *


you know if it was me I would of used a flat rate box and sent it within the 48 states for the low price of 4.95. :dunno: But I guess thats why we call you G (gots lots of) MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 06:28 PM~15080799
> *you know if it was me I would of used a flat rate box and sent it within the 48 states for the low price of 4.95. :dunno: But I guess thats why we call you G (gots lots of) MONEY :biggrin:
> *


omg! dat xtra 5 dolla cooda went 2 ur dis trak


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: ***** spends all his money goin to the mall to 'glamour shots'








:uh: lookin all pretty and shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 14 2009, 06:39 PM~15080927
> *:uh: ***** spends all his money goin to the mall to 'glamour shots'
> 
> 
> ...


i tooks dat 1 naked inda bafroom b4 i took my weekly showr. i can send teh un cropd pic if u want


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15080923
> *omg! dat xtra 5 dolla cooda went 2 ur dis trak
> *


that dis trac betta be good :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 06:46 PM~15081024
> *that dis trac betta be good :angry:
> *


all my shits good. n u ante evn playd my 17 min distrak al da way thru yet :angry:


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 17 2009, 05:07 AM~12731062
> *I haven't attempted to read anything in this thread because I have hypertension, but I hope the pic of the empty beers came about after the brakes were mocked-up & assembled.
> :|
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SUM LIK DAT, GOTTA LUV THE SLICKS HE IS PUTTING ON THE SHIT.HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chiludo_@Sep 14 2009, 11:06 PM~15084564
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SUM LIK DAT, GOTTA LUV THE SLICKS HE IS PUTTING ON THE SHIT.HAHAHAHAHA
> *


foo dat kwotes dam neer a yeer old. n wtf u talm bout sliks :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 15 2009, 12:06 AM~15083116
> *all my shits good. n u ante evn playd my 17 min distrak al da way thru yet :angry:
> *


your choice of words are too harsh for my coworkers ears


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 15 2009, 12:43 AM~15080989
> *i tooks dat 1 naked inda bafroom b4 i took my weekly showr. i can send teh un cropd pic if u want
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 11:46 PM~15080261
> *:uh: no mr policeman :scrutinize:
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 11:50 PM~15084842
> *foo dat kwotes dam neer a yeer old. n wtf u talm bout sliks  :uh:
> *


THE ONLY FOOL HERE IS YOU TRYING TO BE SOMETHING YOUR NOT CAUSE FOR DAM SURE YOU AINT BLACK YOU SOUND LIKE A INBREED WHITEBOY THATS TRYING TO BE BLACK LIKE THAT PUSSY QWUIK DEVILLE........


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 06:43 PM~15080989
> *i tooks dat 1 naked inda bafroom b4 i took my weekly showr. i can send teh un cropd pic if u want
> *


 :uh: crop these nuts you unsanitary forest troll


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 06:43 PM~15080989
> *i tooks dat 1 naked inda bafroom b4 i took my weekly showr. i can send teh un cropd pic if u want
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 15 2009, 12:31 PM~15086898
> *:ugh:
> *


:x999999999999999999999999999999999999999:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

g~crummypuppydump's harem of hoes :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 15 2009, 04:45 AM~15085361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i woodnt xpekt a newb lyk u 2 no who i b


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 15 2009, 02:25 PM~15087966
> *den play it wen u gets home
> :h5: :h5: :h5:
> i woodnt xpekt a newb lyk u 2 no who i b
> *


the wifi i steal is not letting the lyrics flow to my computer


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Sep 15 2009, 07:58 AM~15086132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: poast mor pixs of ur 2 moms i wana rub 1 off


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 15 2009, 11:34 AM~15088049
> *:uh: so u want me 2 cut ur nuts of oic
> :tongue:
> :uh: poast mor pixs of ur 2 moms i wana rub 1 off
> *


 :uh: thats your dad and your other dad you blind bastard


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pik pak?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Its Spanky not Spakny. Come on G$, I've gots feelings


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by el chiludo_@Sep 15 2009, 09:43 AM~15086037
> *THE ONLY FOOL HERE IS YOU TRYING TO BE SOMETHING YOUR NOT CAUSE FOR DAM SURE YOU AINT BLACK YOU SOUND LIKE A INBREED WHITEBOY  THATS TRYING TO BE BLACK LIKE THAT PUSSY QWUIK DEVILLE........
> *



all up in the kool aid, not even knowin tha flava!!! :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15090677
> *all up in the kool aid, not even knowin tha flava!!!  :uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chiludo_@Sep 15 2009, 01:43 PM~15086037
> *THE ONLY FOOL HERE IS YOU TRYING TO BE SOMETHING YOUR NOT CAUSE FOR DAM SURE YOU AINT BLACK YOU SOUND LIKE A INBREED WHITEBOY  THATS TRYING TO BE BLACK LIKE THAT PUSSY QWUIK DEVILLE........
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Sep 15 2009, 11:53 AM~15088204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sa ri. i fixs it now : \


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 15 2009, 06:42 PM~15090742
> *:rofl:
> *


on my way home from school today, i saw for the first time a disabled veteran licenseplate, i was unaware the state recognized that, when i went to get my veteran plates, it was not available, so it must be a recent thing... :dunno:

im gettin that shit tho, soon as i get my welfare from the va 










i want the MCL one, but im too cheap to join the MCL im allready in the American Legion


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Sep 15 2009, 04:35 PM~15090677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


newds plz ^


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 16 2009, 12:06 AM~15091511
> *on my way home from school today, i saw for the first time a disabled veteran licenseplate, i was unaware the state recognized that, when i went to get my veteran plates, it was not available, so it must be a recent thing... :dunno:
> 
> im gettin that shit tho, soon as i get my welfare from the va
> ...


You can only get the DAV tag if you're 100%


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 15 2009, 08:40 PM~15091836
> *You can only get the DAV tag if you're 100%
> *


im going to call the number just to make sure, it didnt state anything about minimum %

i wouldnt be surprised if it was 100% but im going to check, because the plate itself doesnt say anything like yours does, which, to me would suggest it might go lower than 100. its not easy to get 100%, my boy has 2 PH's and is only %60 i think... gotts be losin body parts and shit to get really up there


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

see how non specific the DAV plate is

http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=811&q=245138

and see how descript they are about POW plates?

http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=810&Q...PNavCtr=|#42568

i would think that those fuckers at the dmv would give you all the info up front instead of making you waste your time calling them and shit...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 15 2009, 06:20 PM~15091644
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> newds plz ^
> *


 :uh: fwargggggggggg take a pic of a turd


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:worship: DUDE I LOVE WHAT YOU DID WITH YOUR INTERIOR  :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 16 2009, 08:21 PM~15100122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat shit is tight tho


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Sep 14 2009, 08:39 PM~15080927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Sup Big Los


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 17 2009, 06:12 PM~15110309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: \


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 21 2009, 12:16 AM~15137312
> *: \
> *


where you been at their buddy (no ****)


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 21 2009, 09:19 AM~15140449
> *where you been at their buddy (no ****)
> *


THEY SAY HE GOT BANNED IN OT  MAYBE FOR SPELL CHECK :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 21 2009, 02:13 PM~15142992
> *THEY SAY HE GOT BANNED IN OT   MAYBE FOR SPELL CHECK :dunno:
> *


 :uh: he would have been banned back in 88' for that shit


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHERE TEH FUX R U??????????? :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Sep 23 2009, 10:37 AM~15163569
> *WHERE TEH FUX R U??????????? :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


*MOD OWNED!* :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 23 2009, 02:54 PM~15164939
> *MOD OWNED! :biggrin:
> *



STORY??? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: \


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 07:12 PM~15168515
> *: \
> *


WHAT HAPPENED FOOL?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wut it dew babeh!? tony's in the houuuse!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 24 2009, 05:41 PM~15176962
> *wut it dew babeh!? tony's in the houuuse!!!
> *


:| :nono: :rofl:
...







:wave: hi G$


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 PM~15176962
> *wut it dew babeh!? tony's in the houuuse!!!
> *


:|


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Sep 24 2009, 07:21 PM~15177857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




whats with all the hostility?

:dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 25 2009, 01:52 AM~15179375
> *
> 
> whats with all the hostility?
> ...


No hostility mayne, but I've never seen a Italian do that.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Oh yeah, G$ has the pic that I was trying to send you.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 24 2009, 09:55 PM~15179423
> *No hostility mayne, but I've never seen a Italian do that.
> *


when you hang out with black people in southern california you pick up on the idioms, i know some funny ones. people talk like that at the swap meets there lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 09:12 PM~15168515
> *: \
> *



yo mayne i tired to hit u up fru ur hotmale, but i thnk ur skinbox is full...

:420:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Sep 24 2009, 10:06 AM~15173824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah hotmail skinbox, or mah pm skinbox :dunno:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Sep 24 2009, 09:52 PM~15179375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :h5:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

skeet in yo ear


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

It must have been cause of the dis songs, G$ making major moves :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 25 2009, 01:25 AM~15181510
> *mah hotmail skinbox, or mah pm skinbox :dunno:
> *


neither, was only a joke


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

SUP SHE~MONKEY???

:dunno:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Sep 25 2009, 12:49 AM~15181876
> *:wave: :h5:
> *


:wave: :h5: welcum 2 teh top shelf of teh fwend section


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Sep 25 2009, 01:09 AM~15181924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## Canada (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pik pak


----------



## Canada (Feb 22, 2007)

pak pik?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2009, 11:52 PM~15190887
> *pik pak
> *


good news n bad news.

put in a good 4 hours 2day. ordrd 2 devilbis pante guns, portabl sandblastr gun, anothr kwart of al metal, watr filtrs 4 pante guns, did alot of metal work n makn major hedway, about 40% dun wif al da body work. got kwite a ton uf updates 2 poast, wich leeds me 2 da bad news


my fukn 250$ kodak camra brokn. da fuxn skreens all purpl n shit n wont reed any mem cards. nevr dropd it n les den 2 yrs old. fukn hell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

skeet on your taint (no ****)


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 26 2009, 01:04 AM~15191155
> *skeet on your taint (no ****)
> *


509nutryda diss trak droppn soon :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 03:25 AM~15191043
> *good news n bad news.
> 
> put in a good 4 hours 2day. ordrd 2 devilbis pante guns, portabl sandblastr gun, anothr kwart of al metal, watr filtrs 4 pante guns, did alot of metal work n makn major hedway, about 40% dun wif al da body work. got kwite a ton uf updates 2 poast, wich leeds me 2 da bad news
> ...


if I had a nickle for everytime I heard that :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 05:48 AM~15191352
> *509nutryda diss trak droppn soon :angry:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 26 2009, 06:16 AM~15191638
> *if I had a nickle for everytime I heard that  :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


den ud hav 5 cents :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 26 2009, 07:56 AM~15191920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont b littrin my wondrful tred wit ur usles nonsence. its bad enuf u poast heer alredy :0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Yo camera is still under warranty right?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 26 2009, 11:11 AM~15192888
> *Yo camera is still under warranty right?
> *


prolly not. tis a kodak v603. da mem card stopd work rite lyk 5 munfs ago. sumtimes it woodnt reed it n wood say hafta reformat. den i re4mat n stil woodnt reed it, so i jus bin usn intrnal memry. now da shit wont reed any cards, plus da sckreens purpl now. il c if i can tak pik of it 2nite :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 03:48 AM~15191352
> *509nutryda diss trak droppn soon :angry:
> *


Thats all I ever wanted


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: /


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 04:48 AM~15191352
> *509nutryda diss trak droppn soon :angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

WASSAPPANNIN SHE~MONKSTERS ??????


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Sep 27 2009, 03:13 PM~15200069
> *WASSAPPANNIN SHE~MONKSTERS ??????
> 
> 
> ...


dat dogs tung looks lyk a bagina : \


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 05:26 PM~15200135
> *dat dogs tung looks lyk a bagina : \
> *



hahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 26 2009, 02:07 PM~15192860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Sep 27 2009, 03:32 PM~15200188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i cood find my kodak id tak pixs wif my webcam of da purpl skreen 2 proov u rong agen :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 07:00 PM~15200334
> *:h5:
> if i cood find my kodak id tak pixs wif my webcam of da purpl skreen 2 proov u rong agen :angry:
> *


Waiting......................................... oh thats right ...............you dont have a camera :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 04:02 PM~15200344
> *Waiting......................................... oh thats right ...............you dont have a camera :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


    

if i wasnt busy setn up my new recordin studio id prov it  :rant:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 07:09 PM~15200387
> *
> 
> if i wasnt busy setn up my new recordin studio id prov it  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 05:26 PM~15200135
> *dat dogs tung looks lyk a bagina : \
> *



:0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 04:09 PM~15200387
> *
> 
> if i wasnt busy setn up my new recordin studio id prov it  :rant:
> *


 :0 MAKIN A NEW TRACK?? :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 04:09 PM~15200387
> *
> 
> if i wasnt busy setn up my new recordin studio id prov it  :rant:
> *


 :uh: awe fuck it doesnt take that long to tie a string to two tin cans you lazy ass hole


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Sep 28 2009, 11:09 AM~15207671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: bwahhahahahaha i dont got no mo tin cans evr sinc u ate em all u goat mouff ass nikka


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

die g money


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 29 2009, 12:30 AM~15215760
> *cum in mah eye g money
> *


oky doky


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 28 2009, 02:09 PM~15207671
> *:0 MAKIN A NEW TRACK?? :cheesy:
> *


hes over due on my diss track by a couple weeks


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2009, 11:19 PM~15215447
> *bout a new keebord. casio wk200. hada brake down mah emacins n get it on media only, no intrnets, den synkd wif mah new kebord. den set up mah compaq wich is wut im on now. dis is da intrnets only comp now. 900mhz athalon prosesor, 40 gig hard driv, 2x speed cd rom driv, n a 8mb nvidida tnt2 vid card bichs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :uh: bwahhahahahaha i dont got no mo tin cans evr sinc u ate em all u goat mouff ass nikka
> *


 :uh: YOU TRIPLE PARAPLEGIC INVERTED CANCEROUS SCROTAL SORE SUCK A FAT ONE!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 29 2009, 09:17 PM~15224483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cant be g money. look at the shoes. g money is only smart enough 4 slippers


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pik paK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 29 2009, 08:50 AM~15217253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wil poast 1 2maro. i promis


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 30 2009, 12:36 AM~15225800
> *:uh: bwaahahah buthurt much?
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Sep 30 2009, 07:28 AM~15226849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAM BRO I DIDNT NO UR WIFE HAD 2 SISTRS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

pik paK in 1-2 hours hno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fukn mantenanse. idk if il get em postd in time


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2009, 10:09 PM~15245906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:	repoast ya burnt ass ****


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

LONG AWATED EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!

BIN GON 4 A MIN BUT NOW AM BAK WIF AVENGANCE


GOT A PAKAGE INDA MAIL










TRE NEW GUNZZZZ :cheesy:









NOW I CAN START PRIMIN SHIT AS I GO ALONG 


NOW TEH MADAL WORKINZ

INDA MIDL OFDA ASS.
UNDR NEEF GASCAP

YUKY









NEW PART MAID BY G~$









HELLA FUKN PERFICT, AS USUAL 









KEWL










BOTTM OF FRONT DOOR.
I MADE DAT 4FOOT LONG CHANNEL PART 









DAT HOLE STRIPS NEW 









HELA FUKN STR8









DA OLD SKINS. C ALL DA HOLES, N DA SECTION DA HILBILY BASTERD PUNCHD OUT









N HEERS MAH NEW HOMEADE SKINZ









CANT EVN FUKN TELL :cheesy:









N HEERS DA METAL WORKIN MASTR

DA MAN

DA LEGEND

G~$


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

everytime i look at a pic of u i wanna barf and shit myself on how fokkin ugly u really are u shrek looking jew


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2009, 05:11 PM~15252309
> *everytime i look at a pic of u i wanna barf and shit myself on how fokkin ugly u really are u shrek looking jew
> *


:uh: i bet wen u shit urself u smeer it alovr ur short lil arms 2 giv urself ideas 4 mor ugly tatoos u t-rex lookin ******


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 30 2009, 03:36 AM~15225800
> *i had a major setbak wen i got gypd outa mah spredrs
> 
> *


I didnt bend your arm to get you to sell them to me :no: I guess the G in your name stands for Generous :biggrin: :yes:

And If It makes you feel any better......... I used one the other day to spead seam sealer :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2009, 07:32 AM~15256162
> *I didnt bend your arm to get you to sell them to me :no: I guess the G in your name stands for Generous :biggrin: :yes:
> 
> And If It makes you feel any better......... I used one the other day to spead seam sealer :biggrin:
> *


use it to spread his mothers big fat stank pussy


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2009, 04:32 AM~15256162
> *I didnt bend your arm to get you to sell them to me :no: I guess the G in your name stands for Gay :biggrin: :yes:
> 
> And If It makes you feel any better......... I used one the other day to spread sperm over my mouff and ass cheeks :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: can u phags please stop that?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 3 2009, 04:32 AM~15256162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hopes u thoute of me wen u usd it :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 3 2009, 07:27 AM~15256464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i c wut u fukkn did der


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: u suck like a whirlpool


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2009, 05:11 PM~15252309
> *everytime i look at a pic of u i wanna barf and shit myself on how fokkin ugly u really are u shrek looking jew
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 3 2009, 08:58 PM~15260617
> *:uh: GMONKEY DID U C GAYHEMS NEW BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 11:45 PM~15260540
> *i ges it duz : \
> i hopes u thoute of me wen u usd it :happysad:
> *


:ugh: something like that :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2009, 09:31 PM~15260870
> *:ugh: something like that :ugh:
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 09:21 PM~15260795
> *WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :uh:
> *


 :uh: edit your poast you blind melon lookin yard vole......i saw what you did there but i cant see what you did there half breed 20/90 vision havin ass wombat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 3 2009, 09:34 PM~15260895
> *:uh: edit your poast you blind melon lookin yard vole......i saw what you did there but i cant see what you did there half breed 20/90 vision havin ass wombat
> *


:uh: did u c his new seet n da name on his gastank? bwahahahahah stuped gayhem


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 09:40 PM~15260935
> *:uh: did u c his new seet n da name on his gastank?  bwahahahahah stuped gayhem
> *


 :uh: repost


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 3 2009, 09:42 PM~15260946
> *:uh: repost
> *


:uh: fuk yor muthr


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 12:45 AM~15260977
> *:uh: fuk yor muthr
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 09:45 PM~15260977
> *:uh: fuk yor muthr
> *


 :uh: then what? your mother uses her vulva to lubricate the transoms of sea dogs at the Navy pier


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 11:50 PM~15260566
> *:uh: how bout i spred ur pussy lips n fist u wit my knee
> :uh: i c wut u fukkn did der
> *


makes no sence cuz im gonna knee fuck your ass fast boy


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 3 2009, 11:14 PM~15261724
> *makes no sence  cuz im gonna knee fuck your ass fast boy
> *


 :uh: he needs two knees and a submarine to even make contact with the sides of his corn cave...that fucked up boll weavel could pull lunch for 100 slaves out of his shit beard for a month


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 3 2009, 11:14 PM~15261724
> *makes no sence  cuz im gonna knee fuck your ass fast boy
> *


 :uh: fah Q ima guna knee fuk u 1st


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 03:50 PM~15252148
> *LONG AWATED EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!
> 
> BIN GON 4 A MIN BUT NOW AM BAK WIF AVENGANCE
> ...


what fuckin toliet :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: bwahahah thats the best compliment this bearded mongrel has gotten all his life


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coupe`s and Z's+Oct 3 2009, 11:39 PM~15261875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: listen jew in an oven, i dont have time for your face....you better cover your ass pipe in here if im around here...ill will steal your ass virginity by PM i hear if you let them....pucker up newby new meat and dont cry if they penetrate...real tauck


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Since you cut me a deal on the spreaders ........... how much for a paint gun shipped to 34746 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 4 2009, 02:35 AM~15261859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


line stealing ass hat now u stealing infamous poopholes lines


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 4 2009, 08:47 AM~15263105
> *to late done to u already
> 
> line stealing ass hat now u stealing infamous poopholes lines
> *


x10000000000000 he steals all my shit like a democrat with an open line of credit :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 4 2009, 04:44 AM~15262469
> *Since you cut me a deal on the spreaders ........... how much for a paint gun shipped to 34746 :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :nono: :rant:  :uh:  :rant: :angry: :rant: :nono: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 4 2009, 08:47 AM~15263105
> *to late done to u already
> 
> line stealing ass hat now u stealing infamous poopholes lines
> *


:uh: shut it toasty


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 4 2009, 09:44 AM~15263389
> *x10000000000000 he feals on my clit like a democrat with an open box of condums :uh:
> *


BWORFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ovejas :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 03:31 PM~15264391
> *:uh: :nono: :rant:  :uh:  :rant: :angry: :rant: :nono: :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: \


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Oct 5 2009, 12:14 AM~15269340
> *
> *


welcum bak 2 da fwend list! :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 5 2009, 12:24 AM~15266398
> *
> *


c'mon dewd, stop that
I gots a weak stomach 
:barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hmmmm. lets c. its oct fif. 
lil les den 3 munfs away is 2010.
im about 35% dun wif body work.
havnt evn startd da drivr side,
only about 1/4 dun inda trunk.
stil havnt finishd da pass side yet.


les tak a vote


who tinks il b 100% wif al da body werk n hav da wip primrd by decembr 31?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 07:47 AM~15269492
> *hmmmm. lets c. its oct fif.
> lil les den 3 munfs away is 2010.
> im about 35% dun wif body work.
> ...


Its possible but considering where you're located the cold weather is gonna own you.  
Who did you get that blaster from? I saw one like it but I don't remember where.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 04:36 AM~15269473
> *welcum bak 2 da fwend list! :nicoderm:
> *


weres infamous on the lists


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 5 2009, 01:50 AM~15269500
> *Its possible but considering where you're located the cold weather is gonna own you.
> Who did you get that blaster from? I saw one like it but I don't remember where.
> *


its bin low 50s ery nite 4 da past 3 weeks : /

eestwood 4 teh blasta. lyk 45$. its a lil slo cumpared 2 my industrial blasta, but i lyks it kuz its cumpletly usr ser4visable n 100% rebuildabl wit genuin parts


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

what no pics of said progress? you can get it done by that date if the weather holds up like it is now and you get a heater for the garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2009, 07:09 AM~15270130
> *weres infamous on the lists
> *


me n incontinant jackoff had a falln out of sorts wich is y hees bin so meen 2 me. but weev bin workn out our difrances thru PMs n lots of fisical therapy. (yes ****)


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 03:47 AM~15269492
> *hmmmm. lets c. its oct fif.
> lil les den 3 munfs away is 2010.
> im about 35% dun wif body work.
> ...


:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 01:02 PM~15271384
> *me n incontinant jackoff had a falln out of sorts wich is y hees bin so meen 2 me. but weev bin workn out our difrances thru PMs n lots of fisical therapy. (yes ****)
> *


oh ok..i believe the **** and physical parts!!hahahaha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 5 2009, 10:22 AM~15271594
> *:wave:
> *


ello hl. :wave:

ur da hyest rankn man on mah list evr <3


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2009, 10:53 AM~15271965
> *oh ok..i believe the **** and physical parts!!hahahaha
> *


bwahwhwaahahahahahahah :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 5 2009, 10:53 AM~15271965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: just because i rammed my meat missile in your neck hole and you cried like a gimp in a head lock doenst mean we cant be friends


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 5 2009, 06:00 PM~15274451
> *:uh: you love the **** physical parts on your chin
> :uh: just because i rammed my meat missile in your neck hole and you cried like a gimp in a head lock doenst mean we cant be friends
> *


U LOVE SWALLOWING MY PHYSICAL MEATWHISTLE IN YOUR GULLET


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2009, 07:18 PM~15275137
> *http://www.oddee.com/item_96780.aspx
> 
> BWAHAHAHA EDSELD ON THE UGLIEST CARS EVER FOKKIN BUILT HAHAHA
> *


WAHAHAHAH


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*G~MONKEYCUMSWAPER BARFING OUT THE EXCESS CUM FROM ALL HIS MALE LOVERS ..HE WAS TO FULL HAHAHA*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

this tread


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Oct 5 2009, 03:00 PM~15274451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: poastn pix of ur wife wilnot get u on2 mah frend section :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 5 2009, 09:58 AM~15271358
> *what no pics of said progress? you can get it done by that date if the weather holds up like it is now and you get a heater for the garage. :thumbsup:
> *


i poastd up pix da page b4 ur poast broski!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 04:47 AM~15269492
> *hmmmm. lets c. its oct fif.
> lil les den 3 munfs away is 2010.
> im about 35% dun wif body work.
> ...


:yes: Have you ever heard about the little engine that could :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm rooming with mayhem in vegas. :cheesy: 

i'll take pics for ya, $.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 6 2009, 09:20 AM~15280332
> *i'm rooming with mayhem in vegas.  :cheesy:
> 
> i'll take pics for ya, $.
> *


 :biggrin: its time to play hide the meat mic :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2009, 06:54 AM~15280487
> *:biggrin: its time to play hide the meat mic  :0
> *


 :around:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

too much gheyness going on in here right now, I'll come back later when it clears out :ugh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 01:38 PM~15272466
> *ello hl. :wave:
> 
> ur da hyest rankn man on mah list evr <3
> *



:happysad: :werd: :nicoderm:  :420: :h5: uffin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2009, 08:54 AM~15280487
> *:biggrin: its time to play hide the meat mic  :0
> *



you guys are gonna have fun playing whos in my mouth with the lights off, eh?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 6 2009, 01:48 PM~15282218
> *you guys are gonna have fun playing whos in my mouth with the lights off, eh?
> *


seems like u played this game many many times u ass hat!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2009, 05:44 PM~15284288
> *seems like u played this game many many times u ass hat!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2009, 04:44 PM~15284288
> *seems like u played this game many many times u ass hat!!
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 04:58 AM~15280103
> *:yes: Have you ever heard about the little engine that could :cheesy:
> *


fo sho.
aye i bet i be dun wif my car b4 u is!

im chalengin u, cat ina hat, 2 a bild off!!!!!!
1st 1 dun wins


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 6 2009, 06:20 AM~15280332
> *i'm rooming with mayhem in vegas.  :cheesy:
> 
> i'll take pics for ya, $.
> *


fo sho mah pastey wite patna.


i need mo gayhem pixs if u want mo legendary pshops :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 6 2009, 06:54 AM~15280487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das funny. all da gheynes disapeerd as soon as u left :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Oct 6 2009, 10:47 AM~15282208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2009, 08:54 AM~15280487
> *:biggrin: its time to play hide the meat mic  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pikpak


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 7 2009, 12:19 AM~15290132
> *pikpak
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15252148


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 6 2009, 10:23 PM~15287189
> *fo sho.
> aye i bet i be dun wif my car b4 u is!
> 
> ...


 Im thinkin around june 2010 for me, cant do much more till tax time  But I also cant get any more done till I receive my gift basket :yes: Has it been shipped yet :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 11:41 PM~15279559
> *
> :uh: ur meet missl barly maid it past my 2 front teefs
> 
> *


 :uh: YOUR FRONT TEEF ARE LARGER THAN A BUMPER ON A 56 BUICK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 7 2009, 12:28 PM~15293719
> *:uh: YOUR FRONT TEEF ARE LARGER THAN A BUMPER ON A 56 BUICK
> *


:uh: n dat mosquito stingr u cal a cawk stil ante maik me gag


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2009, 09:23 AM~15292164
> *Im thinkin around june 2010 for me, cant do much more till tax time   But I also cant get any more done till I receive my gift basket :yes: Has it been shipped yet :dunno:
> *


:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Oct 6 2009, 11:59 PM~15290031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (*5 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, TAIB

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

send me some kiwi rust
i see you have alot of it


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:|


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15296233
> *:uh:
> *


 well just get it out as soon as you can.................. time is money chop chop! :angry:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

topic needs nudz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Oct 8 2009, 01:16 AM~15300225
> *send me some kiwi rust
> i see you have alot of it
> *


:uh: wtf
speek engilch u suicide bombin camel ****


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2009, 05:35 AM~15300680
> * well just get it out as soon as you can.................. time is money chop chop! :angry:
> *


:uh: how bout i chop chop u inda nek wif my judo hand!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

Edsel's are the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 8 2009, 11:29 AM~15303011
> *:uh: wtf
> speek engilch u suicide bombin camel ****
> *


 :0 hes a **** not a habib ya bearded catfish lookin colon cyst


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford+Oct 8 2009, 11:50 AM~15303195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy moly dat maiks 2 poasts wher u didnt evn use a "" :uh: "" inda beginin. now i m skurred hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

rambler?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

guat?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 9 2009, 04:28 AM~15308932
> *
> holy moly dat maiks 2 poasts wher u didnt evn use a "" :uh: "" inda beginin. now i m skurred hno:
> *


I said the same thang mayne


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

G $ cover up dewd, thats just wrong.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 8 2009, 10:28 PM~15308932
> *wut hapnd 2 ur othr accnt? :dunno:
> holy moly dat maiks 2 poasts wher u didnt evn use a "" :uh: "" inda beginin. now i m skurred hno:
> *


 :uh: shut yer fukin shit gobbler greasy tits


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Oct 9 2009, 12:26 AM~15309552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd hees bak :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 9 2009, 03:59 PM~15314255
> *fo sho
> annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd hees bak :uh:
> *


 :uh: like the genital warts hangin down leaving puss marks on your dirt floor garage


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_did_it+Oct 8 2009, 08:38 AM~15301552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 9 2009, 04:21 PM~15314440
> *:uh: like the genital warts hangin down on my pussy lips. der drippn on your dirt floor garage
> *


:uh: BWORFFFFFD


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: feller pleaz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: bwahahahha


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

SUP FALKER??? SEE MY NEW PIC INA PLAQUE TOPIC??? IM LETTIN MY FUR GROW SO I CAN BE YOU FUR HALLOWEEN....


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 9 2009, 11:33 AM~15312258
> *G $ cover up dewd, thats just wrong.
> 
> 
> ...



WTF?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 9 2009, 06:26 PM~15315160
> *SUP FALKER???  SEE MY NEW PIC INA PLAQUE TOPIC???  IM LETTIN MY FUR GROW SO I CAN BE YOU FUR HALLOWEEN....
> *


guat da fwak u talm bout now evrlast!!!!
hit up wif teh link 2 teh pink


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 9 2009, 06:27 PM~15315166
> *WTF?
> *


das wtf i sed shibby shibby coco puff


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:fuff:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Oct 9 2009, 09:27 PM~15315166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:barf: :ugh: :barf: :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Oct 10 2009, 09:33 AM~15319008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

just stoppin by for a laugh


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 10 2009, 12:35 PM~15319875
> *just stoppin by for a laugh
> *


:uh: wel if u reely wantd 2 laff jus look at urself nakid!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 10 2009, 05:22 PM~15321082
> *:uh: wel if u reely wantd 2 laff jus look at urself nakid!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: thats how i would get you to kill yorself :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2009, 05:39 PM~15321157
> *:uh: thats how i would get you to kill yorself :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: 1st u didnt use " :uh: "s. now ur usin 2many of em. maik up ur mind u dubbl invertid puss filld colon cyst :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 10 2009, 06:18 PM~15321315
> *:uh: 1st u didnt use " :uh: "s. now ur usin 2many of em. maik up ur mind u dubbl invertid puss filld colon cyst  :uh:
> *


 :uh: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzlknhj;lkj;l;klj;kljzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzoiuoiuoiuoiuoiuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz wuh wuh? oh shit i fell asleep at the keys responding to your ngga jabba :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im just fuffin around


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2009, 06:40 PM~15321385
> *:uh: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzlknhj;lkj;l;klj;kljzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzoiuoiuoiuoiuoiuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz wuh wuh? oh shit i fell asleep on mah knees waitn to slobba yur nobba :uh:
> *


BWORFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 10 2009, 07:34 PM~15321684
> *im just fuffin around
> *


: \


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 10 2009, 02:10 AM~15317889
> *guat da fwak u talm bout now evrlast!!!!
> hit up wif teh link 2 teh pink
> *



:STILLGIVINGCOLDSHOULDER:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 10 2009, 03:35 PM~15319875
> *just stoppin by for a laugh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Oct 11 2009, 05:26 PM~15326236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: kik rox ny-toejam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 12:46 AM~15337997
> *
> :uh: kik rox ny-toejam!!!!!!!!!
> *


done b hade-in foooo :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 12:46 AM~15337997
> *
> :wave: :tongue:
> *


I'll give you something to do with that tongue their fella


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2009, 04:57 AM~15339931
> *done b hade-in foooo  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2009, 10:11 AM~15341705
> *I'll give you something to do with that tongue their fella
> *


dis is a side of u i nevr seen b4.
i mus say im quite confusd, yet strangly arousd


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi G cumy


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 13 2009, 11:39 PM~15350965
> *Hi G cumy
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: i no 4 a fact das not me. al da bikes i ride hav no seets


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 02:10 AM~15351279
> *:uh: i no 4 a fact das not me. al da bikes i ride hav no seets
> *


lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 11:23 PM~15348849
> *
> *


play nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 08:35 PM~15348930
> *dis is a side of u i nevr seen b4.
> i mus say im quite confusd, yet strangly arousd
> *


 :ugh: I STOPPED BY TO SAY HI, BUT FAGGOTRY IS RUNNING HIGH IN HERE. :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 14 2009, 01:32 PM~15354248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should of told him you would of gave him a quarter for his dvd cuz of the economy :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nuf bulsht moar picz gee~munie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Oct 14 2009, 01:12 AM~15351281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new song up. it da luv 1. peep "signifacant othr" :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Oct 14 2009, 03:24 PM~15356752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


havnt workd on teh edsel in lyk 2 weeks. had 2much shit on mah plate latly.  

il get bak 2 it soon


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 14 2009, 11:32 AM~15354248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: BWHAHAHHHHHHHHHAHAAHAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 11:35 PM~15348930
> *dis is a side of u i nevr seen b4.
> i mus say im quite confusd, yet strangly arousd
> *


your funny G$ but now Im feeling like I should of Said (No ****) :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 14 2009, 02:32 PM~15354248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayhem should of sucker punched him so we could see how gangsta serio is :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2009, 11:02 AM~15364418
> *mayhem should of sucker punched him so we could see how gangsta serio is :cheesy:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA IF SOMEONE PAYED ME ENUFF I WOULD


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2009, 07:58 AM~15364373
> *your funny G$ but now Im feeling like I should of Said (No ****) :yessad:
> *


ttt 4 closet homoz :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 15 2009, 06:50 PM~15370856
> *WAHAHAHAHAHA IF SOMEONE PAYED ME ENUFF I WOULD
> *


GAYHEM I WANA MEAT U IN VEGAS NEXT YEER. U ME N SKREWD INDA ASS LOCO CAN GO 4 BRUNCH OR SUMTN :h5:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 15 2009, 09:56 PM~15370931
> *GAYHEM I WANA MEAT U IN VEGAS NEXT YEER. U ME N SKREWD INDA ASS LOCO CAN GO 4 BRUNCH OR SUMTN :h5:
> *


done


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

jeeesh crakr twat, dont u hav nufn betr 2 do den2 b litrin my preshus thred wif ur usles noncents :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 18 2009, 12:12 AM~15390541
> *jeeesh crakr twat, dont u hav nufn betr 2 do den2 b litrin my preshus thred wif ur usles noncents :angry:
> *


i lol'd :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 18 2009, 10:11 AM~15392397
> *i lol'd :happysad:
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 18 2009, 01:12 AM~15390541
> *jeeesh crakr twat, dont u hav nufn betr 2 do den2 b litrin my preshus thred wif ur usles noncents :angry:
> *


:nope:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

(pause) :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 18 2009, 04:27 PM~15393125
> *(pause) :uh:
> *


 :dunno:  :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:wave: did ya peep mah new luv song? :around:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2dt for gmunys


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 10:44 PM~14800801
> *WEL SINC ITL B A DAY OR 2 B4 ANY MO PIK PAX, I THOUTE ID SHARE WIF YAL......
> MY LIST OF DREEM CARS
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wowzrs gmuny dems sum kewl cars


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

k da reson i ante bin doin da edsel thang is kuz i finaly got mah license. no mor drivn ilegaly 4 me!!! :cheesy: 
hada spend hella time fixn up my jimmy 2 get it revampd. included is new amp wirin n wutnots, hedlites, n othr wutnots. 

reel tok, i put in 4 edsel hours 2nite. miad mo parts, weldid mo shit, tipical gmoney things.
hay mayb il poast a jimmy pik pak up and a edsel pik pak!!!!!!
it gon b up monday nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111 :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:|


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 19 2009, 02:43 AM~15398275
> *wowzrs gmuny dems sum kewl cars
> *


budha bless you ............your wrong.................... your wrong


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigClits58+Oct 19 2009, 12:01 AM~15398373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono:  :rant: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!!!!!!!

DA SETUP ONDA RITE IS DA JIMMYS OLD SETUP. 2 500WAT 12S' N A 2000 WAT AMP N 3FARAD CAP.
DA SETUP ONDA LEFT ISDA SYSTM I BOUTE 4 DA EDSEL. 2 2000WATT 15S, 4000WAT AMP. WEL I MAID DA DECISION 2 PUT DA MOST POWRFUL SYSTM INDA JIMMY. SINC DA JIMYS GOT A STRONGR ELECTRICAL SYSTM.

ALSO I DONT WANA BLOW OUT ALL DA GLASS INDA EDSEL :\

WICH IT PROLLY WOOD OF. WIT AL DA DOORS CLOSD N DA 4000WAT SYSTM UP INDA JIMMY, EVRY SINGL WINDO FLEXES  

ALSO TOOK DA YELOWTOP N PUT DAT INDA JIMMY, ALONG WIF AL NEW 2 N 4 GAGE AMP WIRIN. 










BAK 2 DA EDSEL

DRAWD UP 2 WETHRSTRIPPN PINCH STRIPS 4 DA 2 REER DOORS, NOW GOTA FINISH CUTN EM N WELD EM IN











HEERS WUT TOOK MOST OF MY TIME UP DA PAS 2 DAYS








INSTED OF SLITN N WELDN UP DAT RESESS INDA BODY MOUNT PLATE, I STAMPD IT IN MAH PRESS.SHIT TOOK LONGR DEN CUTN N WELDN, N ALSO DONT LOOK AS NICE. WONT B STAMPIN ANY MOR SHIT IN DA FUTURE. WAS HOLE CHASN A LITTL, BUT SHIT GON B HAF ASS GRINDED DOWN SO IT NO MATTR



HOW SHES BIN FOE DA PAS 2 MUNFS 









TEH WORK STATION










ANOTHR COK SUKN HILBILLY ASHOLE FRUM KENTURKYS PATCH JOB :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 










DAT HOLE BIG FUKN PIECE JUS 4 DIS LIL HOLE ONDA LEFT










DAM CAT WALKD IN MAH SHOT 










MAH KITTY LYKS DA 200$ PAKAGE I GOTS INDA MAIL










TEH METAL WORKN LEGEND. GMUNYS


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 20 2009, 01:43 AM~15410297
> *lol
> *


wutcha lolin about


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

Dude can't spell for shit but damn can he fabricate metal


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 20 2009, 12:43 AM~15410297
> *lol
> *


it's just a funny ass thread, thats all.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 20 2009, 04:55 AM~15410563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 21 2009, 02:25 AM~15419703
> *i no
> dat front body mount ante nuffn. da 2 front bull noses, da reer fenders n da hole dog leg section r pure skill. but u shood c all da new stuf im cookn up
> :rofl:
> ...


the welds.... not the edsel :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 20 2009, 07:13 AM~15410265
> *EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DA SETUP ONDA RITE IS DA JIMMYS OLD SETUP. 2 500WAT 12S' N A 2000 WAT AMP N 3FARAD CAP.
> ...


I see your still collectin bottles and stuff. As far as the wiring is concerned, do they make reproduction harnesses for the Edsel. I thought they made some kinda thingy to protect your wiring from overloading without blowing your fuses.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 21 2009, 09:27 AM~15420735
> *I see your still collectin bottles and stuff. As far as the wiring is concerned, do they make reproduction harnesses for the Edsel. I thought they made some kinda thingy to protect your wiring from overloading without blowing your fuses.
> *


no they dont for edsels cause they were prone for failure, right off the assembly line. Kind of like a self destructing car :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 07:47 AM~15421212
> *no they dont for edsels cause they were prone for failure, right off the assembly line. Kind of like a self destructing car :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAMN! AND THIS GUYS ON YOUR BEST FRIENDS LIST? :nosad:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 21 2009, 08:27 AM~15420735
> *, do they make reproduction harnesses for the Edsel. I thought they made some kinda thingy to protect your wiring from overloading without blowing your fuses.
> *


I know of one company that'll do it but you have to send in your old harness and they measure it and base the new one entirely off of that. they have a 58 convert on file but no hard tops or 59's at all on record. I just went thru my harness carefully and replaced any wires I didn't like the looks of on my 58


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 21 2009, 05:25 AM~15420528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho :nicoderm:

i can purchas complet premaid wire harneses 4 evry part of my har, frum full dash herness, 2 ful engin bay harneses, 2 tail lites harnes. i can replace evry singl wire on da edsel wit new premaid repos if i want 2. 

but i didnt want dat supr hy powr systm inda edsel kuz old cars hav brittl windos 


shit fukn pounds inda jimmy. lyk gettn ur hed kikd around :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 21 2009, 07:47 AM~15421212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


macsautoparts.com.
premaid wire harnesses shipt 2 ur door no hassels :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

SUP FUCKER??? :dunno:

PEEP THIS....

CLIK TEH CLIKKY THING....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 21 2009, 08:43 PM~15429254
> *SUP FUCKER???  :dunno:
> 
> PEEP THIS....
> ...




im aktualy not dat hairy. besides my face n bawls :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey dere gummy bear, hows it swingin? :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 21 2009, 09:40 PM~15429913
> *hey dere gummy bear, hows it swingin? :cheesy:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 20 2009, 12:49 AM~15410215
> *:uh:
> :uh: :nono:  :rant: :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: good one


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 22 2009, 02:15 AM~15428778
> *MAYHEM AND SE- SE- SERIO ARE THA CHAMPS OF RIBBON DANCE!!!! :cheesy:
> WASHIFAS TO CANADIFAS, THEY RUN CHIT...
> *


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

TTMFT for a bad ass car and a bad ass car builder uffin: uffin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 23 2009, 12:10 AM~15438401
> *TTMFT for a bad ass car and a bad ass car builder uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :uh: 




































































:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 22 2009, 12:40 AM~15431454
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  good one
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84+Oct 22 2009, 06:10 PM~15438401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: /


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2009, 11:27 PM~15449087
> *My favorite play toy
> 
> 
> ...


:around:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, since you got your license back now, maybe instead of complaining I never head your way or nothin  you could head out here and check out Boot's Edsel


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 18 2009, 01:12 AM~15390541
> *jeeesh crakr twat, dont u hav nufn betr 2 do den2 b litrin my preshus thred wif ur usles noncents :angry:
> *


3 out of 20 ....NOT BADD!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Oct 23 2009, 06:16 PM~15449518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:  :rant: :angry:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2009, 10:15 PM~15450513
> *:uh:
> me dont no wer yalls is
> :uh:  :rant: :angry:
> *


we can figure that all out later 

We're in the process of cleaning all our crap out of the shop and moving it into my moms house, so we're busy for a while anyway


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Oct 23 2009, 08:26 PM~15450599
> *we can figure that all out later
> 
> We're in the process of cleaning all our crap out of the shop and moving it into my moms house, so we're busy for a while anyway
> *


latr!?!?! but im lonly now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

not 2 get any1s hopes up. but i may or maynot b purchasen a 63 cadilak coupe in supr dupr good shape wif thousands in new parts 4 dirt cheep. no detales kuz im not shur yet, n dont wana jinxs nuffn :cheesy: :around: :around:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 02:15 AM~15450513
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:-/


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Whats the specs on your compressor that you're using to sand blast your parts?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 24 2009, 01:53 AM~15452594
> *Whats the specs on your compressor that you're using to sand blast your parts?
> *


 :uh: fuck thats gay


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 24 2009, 01:53 AM~15452594
> *Whats the specs on your compressor that you're using to sand blast your parts?
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


i hav no idea 

i think is only lyk a 20 gal. wen im doin da edsel thang, its runnin nonstop. wen im usn da industrial sandblastr it cant keep up n da shit drains. so sumtims i link it up2 a 2nd 20 gal compresor n it jus barly stays at 95, evn tho i got em bolf set ta 130


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 01:34 AM~15452567
> *not 2 get any1s  hopes up. but i may or maynot b purchasen a 63 cadilak coupe in supr dupr good shape wif thousands in new parts 4 dirt cheep. no detales kuz im not shur yet, n dont wana jinxs nuffn :cheesy: :around: :around:
> *


:0 i found a place datl ship it frum oregon 2 my doorstep foe undr 700!!! :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 22 2009, 09:10 PM~15438401
> *TTMFT for a bad ass car and a bad ass car builder uffin:  uffin:
> *


now thats a good one :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



























































still :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 24 2009, 02:45 PM~15453458
> *:uh: fuck thats gay
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 24 2009, 09:55 AM~15453855
> *now thats a good one  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> still  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


edsel on dubs > ur life


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:around:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 24 2009, 06:11 PM~15454488
> *:around:
> *


Mary Jane?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 24 2009, 02:14 PM~15454501
> *Mary Jane?
> *


nah... 

my mind just has a reight train going through it right now.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 01:42 PM~15454106
> *edsel on dubs > ur life
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 24 2009, 12:19 PM~15454526
> *nah...
> 
> my mind just has a reight train going through it right now.
> *


sum1s runnin a trane on ur mind?














no ****? :burn:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 03:30 PM~15454920
> *sum1s runnin a trane on ur mind?
> no ****? :burn:
> *


just u pookie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 24 2009, 12:44 PM~15454685
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 24 2009, 01:38 PM~15454968
> *just u pookie
> *


awww u sweetr den sugar babe <3


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 03:40 PM~15454973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:

i dont care wut anyone sez, scrubs is funny to me


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 03:42 PM~15454993
> *awww u sweetr den sugar babe <3
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 24 2009, 01:44 PM~15455003
> *:rofl:
> 
> i dont care wut anyone sez, scrubs is funny to me
> *


dat maiks 2 of us :h5: :h5: :h5:


1:36 
2:16 
2:55 
5:00 
5:28 
5:48 
6:47 
6:55 
7:00 
8:32
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 04:02 PM~15455096
> *dat maiks 2 of us :h5: :h5: :h5:
> 1:36
> 2:16
> ...


omg hahahahaha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

1:11 til da end :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:27 til da end.

especialy 1:11


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish I could watch those. But I'm at the day job right now and I can't. I'll have to try and remember to watch Monday night lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 24 2009, 04:44 PM~15455003
> *:rofl:
> 
> i dont care wut anyone sez, scrubs is funny to me
> *


those dudes act too ghey on scrubs :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 24 2009, 06:49 PM~15456568
> *those dudes act too ghey on scrubs :ugh:
> *


im sory but i didnt no u wer da leed actor/actress on scrubs


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 25 2009, 12:37 PM~15460234
> *im sory but i didnt no u wer da leed actor/actress on scrubs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :twak:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 25 2009, 10:07 AM~15460403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :twak:
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ok time 4 a pres report.




i jus left a mesage wif da guy seln da 63 cadilak askn him a few las minit questions. tryna hammr out da details. iv gotn 18 difrent shipn quotes frum 700$ ta 2300$. am curently waitn 4 da cadilak guy 2 reply 2 my questions wif my much needed specs/info. if da cars got da stuf i want, ima guna buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

update



















i jus boute


















a 1963 cadillac coupe devill. 2door, no post

















in supr good shape. wif rebuilt motor

















powr steern, powr brakes, powr windos,
















wite wif teal interior















dat has 70% of da body work dun alredy
















dat is all


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 25 2009, 01:53 PM~15461810
> *update
> i jus boute
> a 1963 cadillac coupe devill. 2door, no post
> ...


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 25 2009, 03:10 PM~15461876
> *:cheesy:  :h5:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

scrubs was the shit for a while :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 25 2009, 02:53 PM~15461810
> *update
> i jus boute
> a 1963 cadillac coupe devill. 2door, no post
> ...


 :h5: PIMPIN!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15461810
> *update
> i jus boute
> a 1963 cadillac coupe devill. 2door, no post
> ...



ITS MISSING TWO DOORS.... 

KLICKY KLICKY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 25 2009, 05:53 PM~15461810
> *update
> i jus boute
> a 1963 cadillac coupe devill. 2door, no post
> ...
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 25 2009, 05:12 PM~15462488
> *scrubs was the shit for a while :biggrin:
> *


scrubs is da shit 4evr ny-toejam!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 25 2009, 05:44 PM~15462724
> *:h5: PIMPIN!
> *


g~$ is teh pimp :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 25 2009, 09:44 PM~15465239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: repoast ya pole smokin meat munchr


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 25 2009, 08:47 PM~15464441
> *ITS MISSING TWO DOORS....
> *


i alredy gots teh 4dooz edsel. ders was 2 ofda xact same yeer car 1 2doo n da othr 4doo. only reson i piks teh 2 doo is kuz hyr resale value


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 26 2009, 01:23 AM~15465628
> *:uh: repoast ya pole smokin meat munchr
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 26 2009, 10:55 AM~15468008
> *:rofl:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:nosad: 

























































:uh: Phuckers


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 25 2009, 08:53 PM~15461810
> *update
> i jus boute
> a 1963 cadillac coupe devill. 2door, no post
> ...


  :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 27 2009, 09:42 AM~15479240
> *  :h5:
> *


70% of body work done already............... hno: :edsel: :relapse: hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 27 2009, 06:42 AM~15479240
> *  :h5:
> *


tryna decide ona shipn place. cars payd in ful, now jus desidn ona carier, den il proly maik a nue bild up topik :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2009, 07:32 AM~15479533
> *70% of body work done already............... hno: :edsel: :relapse: hno:
> *


:uh: how bout u hava relapse of my foot kikn ur ass!!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 27 2009, 11:13 AM~15481389
> *:uh: how bout u hava relapse of my foot kikn ur ass!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 27 2009, 05:11 PM~15481375
> *tryna decide ona shipn place. cars payd in ful, now jus desidn ona carier, den il proly maik a nue bild up topik :0
> *


so where the fuck are you really located and where is the ride located?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

autoplay=0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 27 2009, 11:13 AM~15481389
> *:uh: how bout u hava relapse of my foot kikn ur ass!!!
> *


 :uh: you have a really nice bearded clam :happysad:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 27 2009, 09:07 PM~15483378
> *:uh: you have a really nice bearded clam :happysad:
> *


:burn:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15461810
> *update
> i jus boute
> a 1963 cadillac coupe devill. 2door, no post
> ...


i can hear those back seat springs skueakin allready


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

autoplay=0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 27 2009, 11:56 PM~15487609
> *i dont understand why youtube videos are starting to play automatically now :angry:
> *


autoplay u dumb inbred


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 28 2009, 02:54 AM~15487576
> *i can hear those back seat springs skueakin allready
> *


I miss my Caddi :tears:
GMoney, you lucky 
Oh yeah they sale Edsel die cast cars, just in case you didn't know.
Saw one a commercial yesterday.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 27 2009, 02:12 PM~15482939
> *so where the fuck are you really located and where is the ride located?
> *


:rofl:

cars in norf califrnoi. wayyyy norf 95519 area by da watr. iz in way souf chicago area. das ilnoiz broski


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

autoplay=0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Oct 27 2009, 03:07 PM~15483378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. shit scared me 2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 27 2009, 09:50 PM~15488364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: for diekast

n hay mayb 1 day we can go cruzn. or il sel u da coup devil wen im dun rebuildnn it :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 28 2009, 06:16 AM~15489572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, they sale them in die cast. When I heard the guy say Edsel on the t.v., I looked up and thats what they were sellin.

I know I won't be able to afford the Coupe de Deville once you're done building it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 27 2009, 11:50 PM~15488364
> *autoplay u dumb inbred
> *


thanks hun


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 28 2009, 12:16 AM~15489572
> *its lyk 2 am, i jus got home frum icp consert, am jus chekn my comp b4 bed. i clik on dis topik, not nowin my speekrs wer up. dis shit scard da fuk out of me!! i thoute sumbody broke in n was gettn killd in heer!!!! not kewl dude!!!!
> *


 :uh: wahahhahaha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Oct 28 2009, 01:00 PM~15493665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 28 2009, 05:36 PM~15496321
> *:uh: wahahhahaha
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 29 2009, 05:38 AM~15500665
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 29 2009, 08:17 PM~15508120
> *
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fecalman806


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pik pak

where the pics of the caddy?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 29 2009, 11:28 PM~15511609
> *pik pak
> 
> where the pics of the caddy?
> *


hola mijo :wave:

its stil in crapyfornia. i cald n hired a shippr a few days ago. he sed its goin 2 dispathc on oct 29. so ina few days il gets a cal frum da drivr who xceptd it, den itl b heer 7 days aftr i get da call 

my fukn shity kodak cam wont reed any mem cards so im stuk on intrnal mem. wich is lyk 10 pix. havnt dun nuthn new 2 da edsel yet. bin cleerin way 4 mah cadilak. good news is i fixd a snoblowa, snomobile, n a ridin mowr. so now i can puts dem out 4 sale 2 maik sum room, n also i gets mo muny 

my intrnet only comp fukd out agen. shit wont evn lode so i bin on da laptop n mah fone. i hope 2 hav haloween party at da bar pixs 2nite n sat nite. i think ima b pauly walnuts agen : /


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 30 2009, 12:04 AM~15511818
> *
> *


did ya peep da luv song i recordid? i roted it 4 u :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

idk how long i can wait to see teh pixorz of dis cadilac!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 30 2009, 12:27 AM~15511918
> *idk how long i can wait to see teh pixorz of dis cadilac!
> *


gee wiz hl, u always no how 2 maik a gurl feel wantd 


i placed da shippn ordr on oct 26, he sed its sho up onda dispatch site oct 28. golly i hope it gets heer soon it fels lyk crismas al ovr agen. or erly crismas


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 02:22 AM~15511907
> *did ya peep da luv song i recordid? i roted it 4 u :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 30 2009, 12:47 AM~15511973
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


myspace.com/gmoney708

is cald signifakant othr :h5:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at this build


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 30 2009, 08:55 AM~15513529
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: at this build
> *


dont get chur pantys ina bunch chuntaro. ima guna start a nuthr bild as soon as i get mah 63 cadillak coup devill!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 11:08 AM~15513651
> *dont get chur pantys ina bunch chuntaro. ima guna start a nuthr bild as soon as i get mah 63 cadillak coup devill!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


good, at least you wont be throwing away your dinero


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 30 2009, 09:20 AM~15513776
> *good, at least you wont be throwing away your dinero
> *


stfu


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

all i got to say to your spelling and this topic is..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 30 2009, 12:20 PM~15513776
> *good, at least you wont be throwing away your dinero
> *


LOUUUUUUD NEAGAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 30 2009, 04:10 PM~15516694
> *all i got to say to your spelling and this topic is..
> 
> 
> ...


who da fux is u n wut da fux dis suposd 2 meen!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: it means someones hungry for the meat bat with mouff wide open....marffffff


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84+Oct 30 2009, 02:39 PM~15516098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 30 2009, 06:51 PM~15517924
> *:uh: it means someones hungry for the meat bat with mouff wide open....marffffff
> *


:uh: o0o0o so miguel62 or wtf evr his name is is hungry 4 mah beefy mc man stik oic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2009, 07:29 PM~15518211
> *:0  :biggrin: :h5:
> *


:uh:
















:wave:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 01:16 AM~15511529
> *fecalman806
> *



UP IN HERE!!! :RAISINDAROOF:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 06:54 PM~15517942
> *:uh: o0o0o so miguel62 or wtf evr his name is is hungry 4 mah beefy mc man stik oic
> *


 :uh: oyeamayng.zzz


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 08:48 PM~15517902
> *who da fux is u n wut da fux dis suposd 2 meen!!
> *


hahahaha thats my friend jeffs avatar lol


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

:uh:







thats all i got to say!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 31 2009, 06:25 AM~15521017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aye hows ur topik 2 get dat face on serios body cumn along. any progres yet? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 30 2009, 09:30 PM~15519162
> *UP IN HERE!!!  :RAISINDAROOF:
> 
> 
> *


:nowgivincoldsholdr:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 30 2009, 09:33 PM~15519181
> *:uh: oyeamayng.zzz
> *


:uh: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 30 2009, 11:15 PM~15519977
> *hahahaha thats my friend jeffs avatar lol
> *


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 31 2009, 01:17 PM~15523049
> *aye hows ur topik 2 get dat face on serios body cumn along. any progres yet? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


not to good someone posted some gay ass shit on there and no one will do it...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 31 2009, 02:32 PM~15523471
> *not to good someone posted some gay ass shit on there and no one will do it...
> *


bettr rechek it. i think sum1 did da pshop 4 ya


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WHAT UP FOOL! WHEN YOU MAKIN A NEW BUILD TOPIC??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 31 2009, 03:19 PM~15523756
> *WHAT UP FOOL! WHEN YOU MAKIN A NEW BUILD TOPIC??
> *


il maik da 63 coup devill bild up topik 8 days aftr i get da cal frum dispatch.




did ya peep mah luv song signifacant othr? :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 31 2009, 03:22 PM~15523081
> *
> *


thats badass94cad's avatar, its a pic of him lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 1 2009, 01:59 PM~15529137
> *thats badass94cad's avatar, its a pic of him lol
> *


ya im familier wif fatass94cad aka mr spel chek. hees poastd in dis topik way bak wen. but i nevr new dat was his fase. i thoute it was cris farley


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 04:15 PM~15529194
> *ya im familier wif fatass94cad aka mr spel chek. hees poastd in dis topik way bak wen. but i nevr new dat was his fase. i thoute it was cris farley
> *


lol nah hahaha

hes one of the few ppl i know that live in jersey and isnt a douce bag lol


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 31 2009, 03:18 PM~15523062
> *:nowgivincoldsholdr:
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 1 2009, 04:56 PM~15529414
> *
> *


thems the breaks mayne


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i wondr wtfs goin on wif my cadilak. mofo sed 48-72 hours til i get da cal, n is bin a hole week alredy :|


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 2 2009, 11:30 PM~15543137
> *i wondr wtfs goin on wif my cadilak. mofo sed 48-72 hours til i get da cal, n is bin a hole week alredy :|
> *


thats funny cause a caddy just showed up at my house :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2009, 08:35 PM~15543199
> *thats funny cause a caddy just showed up at my house :dunno:
> *


u no wuts also funy is dat my naybor owed me 20$ n yestrday he showd up wif a strippd cutty wit an ugly spare tire trunk mod thing n a krome vin tag


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: SOUNDS LIKE A HOEMOES KAR


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 2 2009, 09:00 PM~15543531
> *:uh: SOUNDS LIKE A HOEMOES KAR
> *


:uh: BWHAHAHAHAHAH ZIIIIIIIING


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 2 2009, 09:03 PM~15543579
> *:uh: BWHAHAHAHAHAH ZIIIIIIIING
> *


 :uh: :0 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

omg omg omg 
look at da 3rd pik

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-1959-E...=item2c5172bc0b

is da same color intrior mynes is!!!!!!!!!!

i hafta find my color code but i think rr is wut my xterior usta b 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 12:54 AM~15545039
> *omg omg omg
> look at da 3rd pik
> 
> ...


Boots found a mint Edsel on eBay that went for something like, $64,000 ending bid. I was like :wow:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Nov 3 2009, 03:39 PM~15551368
> *Boots found a mint Edsel on eBay that went for something like, $64,000 ending bid.  I was like :wow:
> *


i remembr a 60 rangr 2 door factry convrtabl, al orig in neer mint went 4 lyk $29,000 on teh ebays


my new cadilak wil b worf mor den my edsel wen its fuly restord


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hmmmm. bin about 3 weeks sinc i tuchd da edsel. so i gues il giv a status update on mah cadilak.


talkd 2 my transport company n got da run around. was told 2 cal dispach so i did.
she sed ders no takers n not 2 wory. itl get pikd up soon. but woodnt giv me a time frame. jus sed itl get pikd up soon. she also sed she dont lyk da word "weeks". den aftr dat ordeel, i gets anothr call frum anothr shipn cumpany who i plasd a quote online wif. 
he told me hees got a carier en route 2 eurika, califronia whos guna b goin 2 ilinois on anothr ordr. eurika is prety dam close 2 wer my cadilak is, so im guna b cancelin mah ordr wif da 1st plase, n goin wif dis second plase.

1100 is da new price wit dis new guy. 200$ mor den da 1st guy. he sed iv got a few days b4 his drivr arivs in urika, ca. i hav off work thrus n fri kuz bossman is out of town.(not da fake ass bossman on heer, but mah boss at work)
so ima spend al day 2maro getn shit str8tnd out. canceln 1st guy, hirin new guy.
1st guy betnot keep my deposit or heds r guna roll 4reel doo.

new shippn guy gaurenteed me delivry within 2 weeks frum 2day.
im also goin 2 c insane clown posse in consert agen on dec 11th in peoria.

dis concluds 2nites status update


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 05:44 AM~15568108
> *hmmmm. bin about 3 weeks sinc i tuchd da edsel. so i gues il giv a status update on mah cadilak.
> talkd 2 my transport company n got da run around. was told 2 cal dispach so i did.
> she sed ders no takers n not 2 wory. itl get pikd up soon. but woodnt giv me a time frame. jus sed itl get pikd up soon. she also sed she dont lyk da word "weeks". den aftr dat ordeel, i gets anothr call frum anothr shipn cumpany who i plasd a quote online wif.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 05:44 AM~15568108
> *hmmmm. bin about 3 weeks sinc i tuchd da edsel. so i gues il giv a status update on mah cadilak.
> talkd 2 my transport company n got da run around. was told 2 cal dispach so i did.
> she sed ders no takers n not 2 wory. itl get pikd up soon. but woodnt giv me a time frame. jus sed itl get pikd up soon. she also sed she dont lyk da word "weeks". den aftr dat ordeel, i gets anothr call frum anothr shipn cumpany who i plasd a quote online wif.
> ...


hay---usux mah peepee falker


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 5 2009, 10:43 AM~15568763
> *hay---usux mah peepee falker
> *


I didnt know G$ got down like that....... I mean driving a geysel is a slight indicator but damn :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2009, 06:51 AM~15568535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 5 2009, 07:43 AM~15568763
> *hay---usux mah peepee falker
> *


aye u play nise kid


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

aint no penus suxorzing in here unless its minez!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 01:48 PM~15570621
> *aye u play nise kid
> *


i dont think i will :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 02:44 AM~15568108
> *hmmmm. bin about 3 weeks sinc i tuchd da edsel. so i gues il giv a status update on mah cadilak.
> talkd 2 my transport company n got da run around. was told 2 cal dispach so i did.
> she sed ders no takers n not 2 wory. itl get pikd up soon. but woodnt giv me a time frame. jus sed itl get pikd up soon. she also sed she dont lyk da word "weeks". den aftr dat ordeel, i gets anothr call frum anothr shipn cumpany who i plasd a quote online wif.
> ...


 :uh: hey DeadBeaverSeamenSheets wtf dont you just drive the hoe?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Nov 5 2009, 08:35 PM~15573042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahaha


----------



## JimmyJibson (Nov 6, 2009)

Edsel's are the best!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: SHUT IT JIMMY YOU SHIT EATIN STICKY MONKEY BOWEL


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 5 2009, 04:09 PM~15573927
> *:uh:  hey DeadBeaverSeamenSheets    wtf dont you just drive the hoe?
> *


isa partial resto projekt. engins rebilt n instald ina car, jus not hookd up : \
i also dont wana trust my shit 2 sum1 elses work. ima go thru evry part of dis new wip. 1st guy sed he redid al da brakes. cycls hoses mastrs lines ect. i wana dubbl chek evrythn b4 it evr hits teh streetz manggggggg


i originaly intendid 2 driv 2600 miles n get it. but figurd il jus hav it shipt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimmyJibson_@Nov 5 2009, 09:41 PM~15577845
> *Edsel's are the best!
> *


:h5:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 10:10 PM~15578179
> *isa partial resto projekt. engins rebilt n instald ina car, jus not hookd up : \
> i also dont wana trust my shit 2 sum1 elses work. ima go thru evry part of dis new wip. 1st guy sed he redid al da brakes. cycls hoses mastrs lines ect. i wana dubbl chek evrythn b4 it evr hits teh streetz manggggggg
> i originaly intendid 2 driv 2600 miles n get it. but figurd il jus hav it shipt
> *


 :uh: U ARAB OIL SULTAN...GIVE ME SOME SNAPS U RICH PRICK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 5 2009, 10:12 PM~15578201
> *:uh: U ARAB OIL SULTAN...GIVE ME SOME SNAPS U RICH PRICK
> *


:uh: OK HOMIE SCRONEY NEX TIME I C U ILL GIV UR NEK SUM SNAPS 











j/k/ id nevr hurt my bffs :nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 10:19 PM~15578269
> *:uh: OK HOMIE SCRONEY NEX TIME I C U ILL GIV UR NEK SUM SNAPS
> j/k/ id nevr hurt my bffs :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: I DONT SEE MY JOHN HANDCOCK IN YOUR MOUFF/LIST ALL HOMOE?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 5 2009, 10:27 PM~15578363
> *:uh: I DONT SEE MY JOHN HANDCOCK IN YOUR MOUFF/LIST ALL HOMOE?
> *


foo its in der! look agen


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 10:30 PM~15578396
> *foo its in der! look agen
> *


 :0 :uh: YOU BEARDED BEARS ASS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 02:44 AM~15568108
> *hmmmm. bin about 3 weeks sinc i tuchd da edsel. so i gues il giv a status update on mah cadilak.
> talkd 2 my transport company n got da run around. was told 2 cal dispach so i did.
> she sed ders no takers n not 2 wory. itl get pikd up soon. but woodnt giv me a time frame. jus sed itl get pikd up soon. she also sed she dont lyk da word "weeks". den aftr dat ordeel, i gets anothr call frum anothr shipn cumpany who i plasd a quote online wif.
> ...


  so do you have a sneak pic of said bucket


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 6 2009, 12:41 AM~15579575
> *  so do you have a sneak pic of said bucket
> *


noprz 
il talk wif da guy n c if he can email me sum good 1s nex week. im jus tryn 2 get da shit heer.



i hired new guy. 1100.
da 1st peeps nevr gav me a time frame. dey kept sayn it cood b 10 min, it cood b 10 days. nevr a specifik date.
dis new guy sed garenteed 7 days. skeduald 4 asap pikup.
weel c.


weel c........................


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

wut kinda cady u git gee~muney???


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 6 2009, 01:58 AM~15579778
> *wut kinda cady u git gee~muney???
> *


1963 cadilak coop devil. 2 doe. pwr windoz, pwr steern, pwr brakes, pwr lox. all good glass. rebilt motor. new vac boostr, new mastr cyl, 4 new weel cyls, 4 new weel bearins, new brake hoses, tuns of new parts. partial resto projekt. 1st guy got layd off n coodnt aford 2 keep it/ finish it. i skoops it up wif da quiknes kuz i b gmuny n i got chips lyk dat ya dig


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 6 2009, 04:04 AM~15579799
> *1963 cadilak coop devil. 2 doe. pwr windoz, pwr steern, pwr brakes, pwr lox. all good glass. rebilt motor. new vac boostr, new mastr cyl, 4 new weel cyls, 4 new weel bearins, new brake hoses, tuns of new parts. partial resto projekt. 1st guy got layd off n coodnt aford 2 keep it/ finish it. i skoops it up wif da quiknes kuz i b gmuny n i got chips lyk dat ya dig
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 6 2009, 02:04 AM~15579799
> *1963 cadilak coop devil. 2 doe. pwr windoz, pwr steern, pwr brakes, pwr lox. all good glass. rebilt motor. new vac boostr, new mastr cyl, 4 new weel cyls, 4 new weel bearins, new brake hoses, tuns of new parts. partial resto projekt. 1st guy got layd off n coodnt aford 2 keep it/ finish it. i skoops it up wif da quiknes kuz i b gmuny n i got chips lyk dat ya dig
> *


 :uh: my spell check is glowing like a nuclear accident on this last comment...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 6 2009, 12:40 PM~15581591
> *:uh: my spell check is glowing like a nuclear accident on this last comment...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for real :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 6 2009, 09:40 AM~15581591
> *:uh: my spell check is glowing like a nuclear accident on this last comment...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 6 2009, 09:57 PM~15588398
> *
> *


 :uh: its cool shug....I'll call Microsoft and have them update your lexicon in the morning :burn:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

wtf??????? this dude is a fucking absolute retard!!!!!! .....im trying to figure out how he got all 98 pages? i read 2, and that was way to many!!!!! this guy spells like a retard on meth thats like 12 yrs old!!!!! GOD DAMN !!!!!!


----------



## JimmyJibson (Nov 6, 2009)

Cant wait to see more pics of this bad boy!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 6 2009, 10:38 PM~15588675
> *:uh: its cool shug....I'll call Microsoft and have them update your lexicon in the morning :burn:
> *


foe sho. n wyl ur at it ask dem wuts da best way 2 wipe underage shemale porn off a harddriv :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 6 2009, 11:07 PM~15588911
> *wtf??????? this dude is a fucking absolute retard!!!!!! .....im trying to figure out how he got all 98 pages? i read 2, and that was way to many!!!!! this guy spells like a retard on meth thats like 12 yrs old!!!!! GOD DAMN !!!!!!
> *


:uh: stfu newby new meat b4 i fly up2 washington, analy rape u wit a butchers knife den cut ur hed off n ejaculate down ur bloody throat stump!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimmyJibson_@Nov 6 2009, 11:16 PM~15589013
> *Cant wait to see more pics of this bad boy!
> *


new 25 count pik pak up satrday nite.
is bin long ovrdu


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 7 2009, 04:38 AM~15590029
> *:uh: stfu newby new meat b4 i fly up2 washington, analy rape u wit a butchers knife den cut ur hed off n ejaculate down ur bloody throat stump!!!!!!!!
> *


wow find out who your talking to BITCH ive been a member since 2003 look me up the509pimp just lost my password you really should learn how to spell before you try to insult someone YOUR HARD INTERNET GANGSTA FUCKIN KILL YOURSELF IMBRED FUCKIN IDIOT COME SEE ME ILL GIVE YOU MY ADDRESS .......PM SENT..... COME SEE ME COWARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

how is the caddilac comming out homie post some pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 6 2009, 02:04 AM~15579799
> *1963 cadilak coop devil. 2 doe. pwr windoz, pwr steern, pwr brakes, pwr lox. all good glass. rebilt motor. new vac boostr, new mastr cyl, 4 new weel cyls, 4 new weel bearins, new brake hoses, tuns of new parts. partial resto projekt. 1st guy got layd off n coodnt aford 2 keep it/ finish it. i skoops it up wif da quiknes kuz i b gmuny n i got chips lyk dat ya dig
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 7 2009, 01:03 PM~15591362
> *
> *


then ur buying dinner :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 7 2009, 03:47 AM~15590038
> *wow find out who your talking to BITCH ive been a member since 2003 look me up the509pimp just lost my password you really should learn how to spell before you try to insult someone YOUR HARD INTERNET GANGSTA FUCKIN KILL YOURSELF IMBRED FUCKIN IDIOT COME SEE ME ILL GIVE YOU MY ADDRESS  .......PM SENT..... COME SEE ME COWARD!!!!!!!!
> *


jokes on u dooshbag my inboxs full. had u actualuy pmd me u wooda new dat! hahahahahah die slo fuknn newby scum


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 7 2009, 06:45 AM~15590228
> *how is the caddilac comming out homie post some pics.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all da b.s. u had2 go thru 2 get dat pic.

all da **** pix dat got poastd in dat topik, 

all jus 2 get dat pic :rofl:


cadilaks stil in humboldt county ca


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Nov 7 2009, 11:03 AM~15591362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

heers me on haloween :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 7 2009, 10:49 PM~15593330
> *heers me on haloween :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

***** JUGGALO BITCH KILL YOURSELF


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 7 2009, 05:11 PM~15593464
> ****** JUGGALO BITCH KILL YOURSELF
> *


im sory, but i dont undrstand newbspeek.

cum bak wen ur full membr statis :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 7 2009, 11:11 PM~15593464
> ****** JUGGALO BITCH KILL YOURSELF
> *


why so serious? :dunno:








hno:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

SORRY I DONT SPEAK COWARD BORN IN 87 JULLALO BITCH TALK GET A LIFE AND A DICTAONARY BITCH


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 7 2009, 05:16 PM~15593484
> *why so serious? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


hees jus anothr satisfyd nooblet :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 7 2009, 05:18 PM~15593491
> *SORRY I DONT SPEAK COWARD BORN IN 87 JULLALO BITCH TALK GET A LIFE AND A DICTAONARY BITCH
> *


lolz

newbs r so easy 2 irritate :rofl:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

BITCH IM FAR FROM INTEMIDATED BY YOU IVE GOT TURDS OLDER THAN YOU WITH MORE OF A BRAIN IS THIS WHAT YOU DO ON LIL JUST SITAROUND AND BE AN INTERNET GANGSTA YOU SHOULD GET SUM HOOKED ON PHONICS , STUDY THAT HALF THE TIME THAT YOU SIT IN HERE TALKING SHIT THEN MAYBE PEPOLE WOULD RESPECT YOU SHORT BUS RIDIN 22YR OLD BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCKIN KILL YOURSELF COWARD


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 7 2009, 08:16 PM~15593484
> *why so serious? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


he sat on the broom stick :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 7 2009, 06:49 PM~15593330
> *heers me on haloween :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



SUP FALKER????


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

your face looks kind of like this....lol


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 7 2009, 04:49 PM~15593330
> *heers me on haloween :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: does anyone even know who ICP is anymore? nice costume though...i did nothing


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Nov 7 2009, 09:16 PM~15594896
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 7 2009, 07:52 PM~15594433
> *your face looks kind of like this....lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 7 2009, 05:34 PM~15593578
> *BITCH IM FAR FROM INTEMIDATED BY YOU IVE GOT TURDS OLDER THAN YOU WITH MORE OF A BRAIN  IS THIS WHAT YOU DO ON LIL JUST SITAROUND AND BE AN INTERNET GANGSTA  YOU SHOULD GET SUM HOOKED ON PHONICS , STUDY THAT HALF THE TIME THAT YOU SIT IN HERE TALKING SHIT THEN MAYBE PEPOLE WOULD RESPECT YOU SHORT BUS RIDIN 22YR OLD BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCKIN KILL YOURSELF COWARD
> *


u sav all ur old turds??? 


ewww


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2009, 05:47 PM~15593648
> *he sat on the broom stick  :wow: :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


my names mr. happy n i ride a bike, ching!
but i dont gota seat, i jus sit onda pipe thing.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Nov 7 2009, 10:48 PM~15595478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nufn chuntaro. me lyks yor avi

:nolongrgivncoldsholdr:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oot:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

LONG AWATED.......................


AFTR 3 WEEKS........................



EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111




I BIN HELA FUKN BUSY WIT TRYAN GET MY CADILAK HEER N DOIN SHIT 2 MY JIMMY.

ALSO AKWIRED A NEW COMP. TOP OF DA LINE SHIT. I CANOT SAY DA BRAND, MODEL, OR ANY OTHR INFO PERTANIN 2 DA COMP, ON DA GROUDNS DAT DEY MAY INCRIMINATE ME IN A FUTUR CONVICTION

BUT I FIGURD SINC I GOT DIS NEW TOP OFDA LINE COMP 4 FREE, IL DROP A GRIP ON SUM PARTS 2 MAIK IT DA BEST GAMIN COMP EVR
300$

DAM CAT ALWAYS IN MAH SHOTS 










BAK 2 MAH BABY.
HOW SHE BIN FOE DA PAS 3 DAYS










GUTTED DA DRIVR FRONT DOOR N PULD IT OFF 2 ASSES DA DEKAY ON IT.
ITS AKTULY FUKN GOOD SHAPE. IM SUPRISD HOW LITTL DEKAY DER IS ONDA INSIDE. WIL ONLY NEED 2 PATCHS DA SIZ OFA HAF OF A CREDIT CARD INDA BOTTM FRONT N BAK TIPS WER DA BONDO IS









DAT PUT ME IN SUCH A GOOD MOOD, I DECIDED 2 GET DA PASS FRONT DOOR DUN
MANE PLATE PARTIALY TAKD IN









FRUNT STIP CUT OUT SO I CAN MAIK A NEW FRONT.
U CAN ALSO C DA NEW SPARE I GOT 4 MY JIMMY FRUM DA JUNK YARD FOE 35$









FRONT STRIP IN 









FLIPD IT OVR N MAIKN FRONT BOTTM PATCH









GETTN THER. I DOTN MUCH CARE 4 WELDN SHEETMETAL KUZ I GOTA DO LITTL ATA TIME N LET SHIT COOL OFF SO IT NO WARP










EDSEL PART WALL









MAH RUSTY ASS MACHETE STUK INDA CEILIN









DA METAL MASSA HARD AT WORK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: HELS FUKN YA!
100 FUKN PAGES OF PUR GMUNYNESS.
SHIT CANT NOT GET NO BETTR DEN DIS SHIT 4REELZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:0 O HELS MO FUKN YEA DIS SHIT JUS KEEPS GETN MO FUKN BETTR. DIS IS POAST NUMBR 1987. DA SAME YEER I WAS BORN.

GODAMIT! MY RETURN 2 DA PIK PAKS, 
MY MILESTONE 100TH PAGE,
N DA YEER I WAS BORN, MY 1987 POAST.
ALL ONDA SAME DAY,



TIS A GMUNY TRIFEKTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 8 2009, 02:50 AM~15596442
> *:thumbsup:
> *


2DT FOE SPICE 1 :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Nov 8 2009, 04:48 AM~15595478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 8 2009, 12:31 PM~15598503
> *:yes:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


:h5:


----------



## JimmyJibson (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice Edsell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimmyJibson_@Nov 8 2009, 05:44 PM~15599328
> *Nice Edsell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you dont have to say that ...... he wears make up....... he wont hurt yah if you dont like the fagsel :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

BITCH


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

ETA ONDA CADDY?????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2009, 11:01 PM~15601822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2009, 08:01 PM~15601822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimmyJibson+Nov 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15599328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no word yet.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2009, 08:01 PM~15601822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poastn sum pixs frum ur fap fap colection i c


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 9 2009, 02:17 AM~15604101
> *poast sum pixs frum ur fap fap colection i wantt 2 c
> *



:wow: :ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 8 2009, 02:27 AM~15596261
> *DAM CAT ALWAYS IN MAH SHOTS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn clean your carpets :uh:

Looks like your anal leakage is starting to come out your pant legs.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 9 2009, 05:40 PM~15610521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you know that metal work you're doing on the doors exceeds the value of the whole fuckin car right?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Nov 9 2009, 11:15 AM~15607518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT DOOR WORK ANTE NUFN. IL POAST SUM PICS OF SUM SPECTAKULAR METALWORKN I DUN DID 4 U N ZOOTR IN A FEW :nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: wtf u want u toy ass herb


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 9 2009, 08:40 PM~15614298
> *:uh: wtf u want u toy ass herb
> *


pics of this pos caddy you "bought" :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 9 2009, 08:42 PM~15614328
> *pics of this pos caddy you "bought" :angry:
> *


o.
o.


o no he did-nt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 9 2009, 08:43 PM~15614356
> *
> *


aye wtf fecalhands u dotn b ansrn pms


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 9 2009, 08:43 PM~15614352
> *o.
> o.
> o no he did-nt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 9 2009, 06:40 PM~15610521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you deserve a ban for posting that sheit :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

X763264372243333


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: 6363636363636363636363636363636363 u lab rat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 9 2009, 11:43 PM~15616693
> *:uh: 6363636363636363636363636363636363 u lab rat
> *


I CONCUR U BEARDID BEARS ASS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

1985 corvette rims? :dunno:





























or 22" dubs :dunno:




















how ya lyk mah new talelites 









da daily at nite


----------



## OG_Member_#1 (Nov 10, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG_Member_#1_@Nov 10 2009, 03:54 AM~15617523
> *:uh:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

:guns:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG_Member_#1_@Nov 10 2009, 02:54 AM~15617523
> *:uh:
> *


kik rox newby newmeat!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 10 2009, 04:24 AM~15617695
> *dis is gmuny ---> :guns:   <----n dis is my hed
> *


FO SHO


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

those corvete rims are junk


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

drop it on dem vette rimz! nah sayin?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 10 2009, 01:09 PM~15621850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16" vett rims. dey look 2small tho : /


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

youz a imbred reetard


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 9 2009, 10:44 PM~15614373
> *aye wtf fecalhands u dotn b ansrn pms
> *



I DIDNT GET ONE...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 10 2009, 04:34 AM~15617490
> *1985 corvette rims? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



22" CHOP PLUS SPINNERS....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 10 2009, 03:39 PM~15623503
> *youz a imbred reetard
> *


im goin 2 kill u


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 10 2009, 08:35 PM~15627514
> *22" CHOP PLUS SPINNERS....
> *


MAH NIGWA :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: G~MoneyCustoms

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

kill yourself imbred


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 11 2009, 02:44 AM~15630713
> *kill yourself imbred
> *


ello nooblet :wave:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 11 2009, 12:03 AM~15628560
> *MAH  NIGWA :h5:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

bitch you the noobe i been here since 2003 look me up ....the509pimp..... you fuckin imbred piece of maggot shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 12 2009, 01:07 AM~15641441
> *bitch you the noobe i been here since 2003 look me up ....the509pimp.....  you fuckin imbred piece of maggot shit
> *


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite.
wutevrrrrrrrr u sayyyyyyyyyy :wink: :wink:


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

A local from Cheyenne is selling the Edsel. Call me and I will send you some pics from my phone. If you like it, I will get you his contact info. 307 287 6365


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 12 2009, 07:26 PM~15649174
> *A local from Cheyenne is selling the Edsel. Call me and I will send you some pics from my phone. If you like it, I will get you his contact info. 307 287 6365
> *


:\

wyomings a lil 2 far. shippn wood cost upwards of 700$.
mayb if i didnt hav da cadillak cummn id get it. sorry


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2009, 08:54 PM~15649551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS U BOSSMAN PUNCHIN G MONEY IN THE PUSSY HAHAHA


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2009, 07:54 PM~15649551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

i was jus thinkn bout dat vid las week!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 12 2009, 07:57 PM~15649601
> *THATS U BOSSMAN PUNCHIN G MONEY IN THE PUSSY HAHAHA
> *


newbs r not aloud 2 maik refrenses 2 gmuny.
cum bak wen u get on mah full memebr level :nicoderm:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 07:26 PM~15648579
> *riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite.
> wutevrrrrrrrr u sayyyyyyyyyy :wink: :wink:
> *


STRAIGHT UP LOOK IT UP YOU FUCKIN NEEWBEIST IMBRED MAGGOT FACE COWARD


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

HOWS YOUR PUSSY FEEL? FUCKIN CHILD RAPIST SNITCH MAGGOT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 12 2009, 10:59 PM~15649625
> *STRAIGHT UP LOOK IT UP YOU FUCKIN NEEWBEIST IMBRED MAGGOT FACE COWARD
> *




:0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Possible angry RO memberin here, just sayin :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp+Nov 12 2009, 10:57 PM~15649601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

THE509PIMP Nov 18 2004, 11:25 PM | | Post #2 

INTERNATIONAL PIMP

Posts: 465
Joined: Mar 2003
From: THE BIG BAD 509




good luck 

--------------------

PIMPIN AINT EASY LESS YOUR FROM THA 5 - 0 - 9
BEEOTCH!!!!!! YAKAVEGAS-TO-SPOKETOWN-TO COLIMA I GET AROUND INTERNATOINAL PIMPIN U KNOW THIS MOTHA FUCKA !!!!!!!! 509 4 LIFE 509 4 SHO!!!! 

."Sorry probation officer sir, but I need somthing to drive for a month until... Dont worry about it, im not gonna take credit for your guys car im just gonna daily drive it and beat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 PM~15649687
> *Possible angry RO memberin here, just sayin :dunno:
> *


cood b. 
dis 509gimp jus apperd outa nowher a few days ago. 
lyup ooks lyk anothr satisfyd Redneks Only memebr :yes:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

huuum looks like u the neewbe BITCH THATS MY POST FROM HUUUUM LETS SEE 2004 WOW ( G MONEY OWNED)THE509PIMP Nov 18 2004, 11:25 PM | | Post #2 

INTERNATIONAL PIMP

Posts: 465
Joined: Mar 2003
From: THE BIG BAD 509




good luck 

--------------------

PIMPIN AINT EASY LESS YOUR FROM THA 5 - 0 - 9
BEEOTCH!!!!!! YAKAVEGAS-TO-SPOKETOWN-TO COLIMA I GET AROUND INTERNATOINAL PIMPIN U KNOW THIS MOTHA FUCKA !!!!!!!! 509 4 LIFE 509 4 SHO!!!! 

."Sorry probation officer sir, but I need somthing to drive for a month until... Dont worry about it, im not gonna take credit for your guys car im just gonna daily drive it and beat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 12 2009, 08:01 PM~15649649
> *HOWS YOUR PUSSY FEEL? FUCKIN CHILD RAPIST SNITCH MAGGOT
> *


There is nothing worse than aggressive stupidity.

We, the unwilling,led by the unknowing,are doing the impossible for the ungrateful.
We have done so much,for so long,with so little,we are now qualified to do anything with nothing.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2009, 08:05 PM~15649706
> *i wish!!! :biggrin:
> *


: \


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 11:09 PM~15649764
> *There is nothing worse than aggressive stupidity.
> 
> We, the unwilling,led by the unknowing,are doing the impossible for the ungrateful.
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 11:11 PM~15649786
> *: \
> *


im just sayin :biggrin:


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15649389
> *:\
> 
> wyomings a lil 2 far. shippn wood cost upwards of 700$.
> ...


Its all good. Like I said, its not mine but when I saw it, I right away thought you would be interested. Its fuckin cherry! Fresh paint with chrome 20 inch spokes. Ready to roll! Prob wouldn't need to ship. Its finished and drive able. If you don't want it, I'm going to try to convince a local to buy it and keep it in Wyoming. You need to see the pics!


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15649389
> *:\
> 
> wyomings a lil 2 far. shippn wood cost upwards of 700$.
> ...


Its all good. Like I said, its not mine but when I saw it, I right away thought you would be interested. Its fuckin cherry! Fresh paint with chrome 20 inch spokes. Ready to roll! Prob wouldn't need to ship. Its finished and drive able. If you don't want it, I'm going to try to convince a local to buy it and keep it in Wyoming. You need to see the pics!


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 09:09 PM~15649764
> *There is nothing worse than aggressive stupidity.
> 
> We, the unwilling,led by the unknowing,are doing the impossible for the ungrateful.
> ...


OM MY YOU CAN SPELL WOW IM SO PROUD OF YOU SON YOUR STILL A PIECE OF SHIT BUT I AM IMPRESSED BY YOUR SPELLING BUT FOR SOME REASON I THINK YOU STOLE THAT QUOTE FROM SOMEONE WAY SMARTER THAN YOURSELF ANYWAYS IM DONE WITH YOU MAGGOT !!!!!!!! PS JUST WAS UPSET WITH YOUR SPELLING IN THE BEGGINING THEN IT BECAME PERSONAL BY U CALLING ME A NEWBE WHEN IVE BEEN ON THIS SITE 5 YEARS BEFORE U EVER JOINED .....THATS ALL THIS WHOLE THING WAS ABOUT ILL STOP WITH ALL THE HATE NOW THAT YOU KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 12 2009, 08:19 PM~15649877
> *Its all good. Like I said, its not mine but when I saw it, I right away thought you would be interested. Its fuckin cherry! Fresh paint with chrome 20 inch spokes. Ready to roll! Prob wouldn't need to ship. Its finished and drive able. If you don't want it, I'm going to try to convince a local to buy it and keep it in Wyoming. You need to see the pics!
> *


fo sho. pixs r a must, n mayb a price 2 :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 12 2009, 08:32 PM~15649967
> *OM MY YOU CAN SPELL WOW IM SO PROUD OF YOU SON YOUR STILL A PIECE OF SHIT BUT I AM IMPRESSED BY YOUR SPELLING BUT FOR SOME REASON I THINK YOU STOLE THAT QUOTE FROM SOMEONE WAY SMARTER THAN YOURSELF ANYWAYS IM DONE WITH YOU MAGGOT !!!!!!!!  PS JUST WAS UPSET WITH YOUR SPELLING IN THE BEGGINING THEN IT BECAME PERSONAL BY U CALLING ME A NEWBE WHEN IVE BEEN ON THIS SITE 5 YEARS BEFORE U EVER JOINED .....THATS ALL THIS WHOLE THING WAS ABOUT  ILL STOP WITH ALL THE HATE NOW THAT YOU KNOW!!!!!!
> *


U STEWPID NEWBY BASTERD DAS IN BOSSMANS SIG HE PAOSTD RITE AFTR U N U DIDNT EVN NOTIS DAT SENTANCS FRUM HIS SIG. MAB IF U WERNT SUCH NEWBY SCUM UD NO ABOUT SIGS


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHAT IT DEW UP INA G~MONEY BUILD THREAD??? :dunno:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 12 2009, 10:16 PM~15650463
> *WHAT IT DEW UP INA G~MONEY BUILD THREAD???  :dunno:
> *


HES A BIG OL BITCH


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 12 2009, 09:06 PM~15649722
> *THE509PIMP  Nov 18 2004, 11:25 PM    |  | Post #2
> 
> INTERNATIONAL PIMP
> ...


THERE YOU GO YOU THE NEEWBE BITCH


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15650463
> *WHAT IT DEW UP INA G~MONEY BUILD THREAD???  :dunno:
> *


THROWN A FIT KUZ IS BIN 7 DAYS N MY DEVILL STIL ANTE HEER 


n heers proof i ante lyin wen i sed i boute it 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15631727


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 12 2009, 09:26 PM~15650613
> *THERE YOU GO YOU THE NEEWBE BITCH
> *


U A NEWB U ANEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U ANEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB U A NEWB


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 10:09 PM~15649764
> *There is nothing worse than aggressive stupidity.
> 
> We, the unwilling,led by the unknowing,are doing the impossible for the ungrateful.
> ...


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:h5:

looks lyk i took kare uf dat newb


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

you the fuckin neewbe you IMBREED MAGOT SHIT CHILD RAPIST BITCH


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 11:40 PM~15650814
> *THROWN A FIT KUZ IS BIN 7 DAYS N MY DEVILL STIL ANTE HEER
> n heers proof i ante lyin wen i sed i boute it
> 
> ...


 :0 
WHEN WAS IT DUE TO ARRIVE??? YOU MADE ANY CALLS??? 
:dunno:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 13 2009, 03:32 PM~15657063
> *:0
> WHEN WAS IT DUE TO ARRIVE???  YOU MADE ANY CALLS???
> :dunno:
> *


HEES A FAKE RAPO CHIMO :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15657196
> *HEES  A FAKE RAPO CHIMO :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *



ONA COO, WHATS THA BEEF??? :dunno:

IVE NEVER SEEN ANYBODY RIDE HIS ASS LIKE YOU ARE... (NO ****)

DID HE FUCK A FAMILY MEMBER OF URS OR SUMTHIN???

DUDE IS COMEDY... JUS AXIN....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 13 2009, 05:13 PM~15658385
> *ONA COO, WHATS THA BEEF??? :dunno:
> 
> IVE NEVER SEEN ANYBODY RIDE HIS ASS LIKE YOU ARE... (NO ****)
> ...


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 13 2009, 02:32 PM~15657063
> *:0
> WHEN WAS IT DUE TO ARRIVE???  YOU MADE ANY CALLS???
> :dunno:
> *


is bin 8 days n dey not cald me yet. i think ima cal dem sat or munday. der da 2nd plase 2 drop da ball.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 13 2009, 01:25 PM~15656499
> *you the fuckin neewbe you IMBREED MAGOT SHIT CHILD RAPIST  BITCH
> *


die newby scum! dieeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 13 2009, 09:15 PM~15659879
> *die newby scum! dieeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i just dont like RAPO NEWBE CALLIN ME A NEEWBE SINCE I BEEN HERE SINCE HE WAS IN DIAPERS OHH AND HE SPELLS LIKE A 4 YR OLD


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: littlerascle59, the509509pimp
:scrutinize:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

So g-funky, have you put any money down on the shipping because if so it sounds like you've been bamboozeld.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 13 2009, 11:18 PM~15660455
> *So g-funky, have you put any money down on the shipping because if so it sounds like you've been bamboozeld.
> *



:yessad:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

G MONKEY YOUR A BITCH, BABY FUCKER


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Nov 13 2009, 09:14 PM~15660416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i put 200$ onda 1st shipr. den i put 100$ onda 2nd shipr.

da 1st asswipe sed sheel refund my monies but i havnt chekd 2 c if dey did. ima guna chek my bank statment now n c if its der, if it ante ima thro a fit. 

den ima call 2nd guy n c wtfs goin on wit him


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: goodmorning sunshine


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 14 2009, 09:08 AM~15663183
> *:wave:  :wave:  goodmorning sunshine
> *


:wave:

i no im nevr up erly but sum1 stol dads truk lasnite


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 14 2009, 09:14 AM~15663225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i jus did dat a few mins ago :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 14 2009, 10:42 AM~15663694
> *:ugh:
> *


i jus chekd my credit card ststment n dey refunded me 165$
but i payd em 190$

10/27/09 10/29/09 ALLSTATE AUTO CARRIERS MIAMI LAKE FL Travel $190.00 


11/11/09 11/11/09 ALLSTATE AUTO CARRIERS MIAMI LAKE FL Travel -$165.00 



wtf assholes :angry:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 14 2009, 12:43 PM~15663707
> *i jus chekd my credit card ststment n dey refunded me 165$
> but i payd em 190$
> 
> ...



:0 

GET ON THA HORN AND HANDLE UP!!!  

WHAT THA SECOND SHIPPER SAY??? :dunno:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey G$ :wave:

Just dropping by to say hi


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

DAMN, ACTUALLY HAD TO LOOK FOR UR TOPIC.... PAGE 3.... :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Nov 15 2009, 08:49 PM~15674844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gon cal em 2maro morn.
iv givn em plent of time, so 2maro morn dey shoodnt hav any xcuses.
i got a 2 mor shippers lind up. da guy my boss uses, n da guy on heer. im emailn da info 2 my boss rite now, so he can geta kwote frum his guy, n mayb heel get a discount sinc hees bin my bosses guy foe da past 7 yeers.
plus iv got a guy on heer lind up, so my shits getn heer 1 way ora nothr.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Nov 14 2009, 03:08 PM~15665398
> *Hey G$ :wave:
> 
> Just dropping by to say hi
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
:wave:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: you dumb fucker....it isnt here because your typing skills probably sent your shitbox to Guam on a Russian fish freighter ya Cicero sissy please believe it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 16 2009, 02:56 AM~15676701
> *:uh: you dumb fucker....it isnt here because your typing skills probably sent your shitbox to Guam on a Russian fish freighter ya Cicero sissy please believe it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 now that sounds possible :biggrin:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 16 2009, 12:56 AM~15676701
> *:uh: you dumb fucker....it isnt here because your typing skills probably sent your shitbox to Guam on a Russian fish freighter ya Cicero sissy please believe it
> *


ID BET MONEY ON THAT BEING THE ISSUE :werd:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 15 2009, 11:56 PM~15676701
> *:uh: you dumb fucker....it isnt here because your typing skills probably sent your shitbox to Guam on a Russian fish freighter ya Cicero sissy please believe it
> *


 :uh: wen i die im guna put my ashes in ur salsa so i can tare up dat ass 1 las time mengggggggg


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 16 2009, 12:14 AM~15676838
> *ID BET MONEY ON THAT BEING THE ISSUE  :werd:
> *


 :uh: ID BET MONEY ON U BEIN NEWBY SCUM


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2009, 12:03 AM~15676754
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 now that sounds possible :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 16 2009, 04:41 AM~15677223
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Watch out for peice of shit seller on ebay by the name of *bandjacceptance*, that fuck got me. :uh:
Just a heads up.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 16 2009, 08:16 AM~15677583
> *Watch out for peice of shit seller on ebay by the name of bandjacceptance, that fuck got me. :uh:
> Just a heads up.
> *



STORY HOMIE!!!! :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 16 2009, 06:16 AM~15677583
> *Watch out for peice of shit seller on ebay by the name of bandjacceptance, that fuck got me. :uh:
> Just a heads up.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

were the fucks the progress pics?? i like this build up


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 16 2009, 07:57 PM~15684716
> *were the fucks the progress pics??    i like this build up
> *


ders a pik pak lyk 3 pags bak.

ante did no werk latly. sold my cheyenne, n boute a 63 coupdeville 2doe frum califronia n bin tryna get dat heer. plus its lyk 35 degrees evry nite now : \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

Who posted in: G~MONEYZ 1959 EDSEL RANGER!

G~MoneyCustoms 835 
*KAKALAK 205 *
HARDLUCK88 163 
Infamous James 116 
MAYHEM 115 
littlerascle59 78 
Catalyzed 56 
ROBERTO G 42 
ScandalusSeville83 30 

wtfffffffffffffffffff :uh:  :rant:  :uh: :angry: ause:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 17 2009, 03:10 AM~15688447
> *Who posted in: G~MONEYZ 1959 EDSEL RANGER!
> 
> G~MoneyCustoms 835
> ...


um, wat?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 16 2009, 08:07 PM~15684848
> *ders a pik pak lyk 3 pags bak.
> 
> ante did no werk latly. sold my cheyenne, n boute a 63 coupdeville 2doe frum califronia n bin tryna get dat heer. plus its lyk 35 degrees evry nite now : \
> *


 :uh: you been bumpin your gums so much about this lac it looks like your mouff has 850-Beef's ass cheeks jammed it theyre so sore


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 17 2009, 08:05 AM~15689484
> *um, wat?
> *


krakr twat has beetn my male bff, (da 2nd on my frend list), in poasts 
o well


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 17 2009, 09:29 AM~15690155
> *:uh: you been bumpin your gums so much about this lac it looks like your mouff has 850-Beef's ass cheeks jammed it theyre so sore
> *


:uh: da only thng gon b sore is yo fase aftr i pummel it in vegas!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fecalhands806_@Nov 17 2009, 06:32 PM~15695527
> *
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 17 2009, 04:10 AM~15688447
> *Who posted in: G~MONEYZ 1959 EDSEL RANGER!
> 
> G~MoneyCustoms 835
> ...


I dont believe my very eyes :wow: I never would of thunk it :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2009, 08:26 PM~15697013
> *I dont believe my very eyes :wow: I never would of thunk it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: mackattack u know better than that


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 17 2009, 09:04 PM~15695856
> *:h5:
> *



WHAT IT DEW HOMIE??? :dunno:

GETTIN DRIZZUNKK OBER HERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2009, 08:26 PM~15697013
> *I dont believe my very eyes :wow: I never would of thunk it :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 17 2009, 08:59 PM~15697500
> *WHAT IT DEW HOMIE???  :dunno:
> 
> GETTIN DRIZZUNKK OBER HERE....  :biggrin:
> *


workn on mo beets 4 lase wit mah tite vocals menggggg


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 17 2009, 11:28 PM~15697037
> *:uh: mackattack u know better than that
> *


Mackadocias :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ya'll got snow up ya'lls way yet?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 18 2009, 01:10 AM~15699197
> *workn on mo beets 4 lase wit mah tite vocals menggggg
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 18 2009, 05:46 AM~15700766
> *Ya'll got snow up ya'lls way yet?
> *


 :uh: nope...just rain...should be in the 50s through the weekend...


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 17 2009, 09:01 PM~15695829
> *krakr twat has beetn my male bff, (da 2nd on my frend list), in poasts
> o well
> *


sorry i let u down :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 18 2009, 08:46 AM~15700766
> *Ya'll got snow up ya'lls way yet?
> *


we always got snow down here............. on the corner of irlo bronson and Main :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 18 2009, 05:46 AM~15700766
> *Ya'll got snow up ya'lls way yet?
> *


is bin a stedy 40-50* cupl of weeks now


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 18 2009, 09:37 AM~15702150
> *:uh: nope...just rain...should be in the 50s through the weekend...
> *


 :uh: stfu


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 18 2009, 04:50 PM~15706458
> *sorry i let u down :tears:
> *


:tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2009, 05:49 PM~15707021
> *we always got snow down here............. on the corner of irlo bronson and Main :biggrin:
> *











:uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2009, 06:49 PM~15707021
> *we always got snow down here............. on the corner of irlo bronson and Main :biggrin:
> *


:nono:
Not that snow


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 18 2009, 08:41 PM~15709044
> *:uh: stfu
> *


 :uh: hammer a jack stand in your horse mouff you corn chute pirate


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 18 2009, 09:48 PM~15709879
> *:uh: hammer a jack stand in your horse mouff you corn chute pirate
> *


 :uh: orly?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

updats.


ok im curently battln wif da 1st shippr asshol who kept my 25$.
i gav him a bad reveiw on dis website n it endid up changd his cumpany ratin frum 5star, 2 a 4star aftr i gav bad review.
he cald me up 2 bitch me out. told him if he refund da rest of my deposit il hav da reviewpulld n he keeps his 5star ratin.
he evn lied 2 da website n sed i was nevr a customer wit him. my 2nd shippn guy i hird stil has not cald, so fuk him also. 

so wer im at?
im tryn 2 get my 25$ bak frum da 1st guy, my boss has a car in texas or az, i 4get wich, dat needs 2 cum 2 illnoiz. so hees goin thru his cumpany. dat way me n him can bolf get wut we want, at a bettr deel sinc ders 2 cars, 2 ordrs bolf getn dropd of at da same plase. boss cald weds morn, n da shipprs guna get bak 2 him asap wit a drivr n quote, 
so wen i got my bosses shippr lind up n redy 2 go, im guna cansel wit my 2nd hird shippr sinc is bin xactly 2 weeks, same amount of time as da 1st plase, n dey ante did a godam thing. my shits gon get heer 1 way or anothr. my boss has had his same shippr for da past 7yeers. same guy, same drivr, same cumpany, nevr a problm. dey always cum thru 4 my boss, so my shit gon get heer.
havnt tuchd da edsel ina wyl. is bin around 40-48 degrees foe da pas cuppl of munfs or so. 
*

i finaly sold my cheyenne, da yello truk onda very 1st page in dis wundrful topik.
makn room 4 mah cadillak joint!

im also startn 2 colaborate wit a few producers on my musik. 
ders a new song up. is a luv song calld

signifacant othr

i tryd 2 talk as cleer as i cood on it. evn stopd drinkn alkahol n smokin cigarets foe 2 whol weeks!!!

chek it out 
myspace.com/gmoney708*

also broke my sidkik3.
a few munfs ago my trakbal stopd workn. it woodnt scroll down. da ball wood roll, but it woodnt do nufn onda screen.

den a few days ago my green call button thing kept stikkin n pressn it self.
so da fone wood b sittn der onda tabl. den it wood pul up recent calls, den it wood call da last numbr. so dat was da last straw............

str8 up strippd dat bich down










das y da trakball stopd workn.
dirty sensor pegs.
1,3,4 r how dey was. i cleend da 2nd peg










shits redy 2 get bak 2gedr










nice cleen pegs










was a pane inda ass tryna get doz in. da wite part is plastik, but doz blak things wer magnets/ haf hour tryna get 4 of em lind up, ball in, n da top part snappd in










putn shit bak 2getr



















and it works.as u can cleerly c, its not calln anybody by it self anymor


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Your the 1st guy with the official Cell Phone Build up :uh: Are you going to lay some patterns on it, or maybe juice it? :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2009, 06:19 AM~15712265
> *Your the 1st guy with the official Cell Phone Build up :uh:  Are you going to lay some patterns on it, or maybe juice it? :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 19 2009, 07:02 AM~15712576
> *:roflmao:
> *


:angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2009, 05:19 AM~15712265
> *Your the 1st guy with the official Cell Phone Build up :uh:  Are you going to lay some patterns on it, or maybe juice it? :cheesy:
> *


:uh: :rant: u fools kept houndn me 4 updat pix of sumtn n i delivrd didnt i :rant:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2009, 05:19 AM~15712265
> *Your the 1st guy with the official Cell Phone Build up :uh:  Are you going to lay some patterns on it, or maybe juice it? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: shwahahah G~LamoGreazyPhone gonna slap a dub on it


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 19 2009, 12:44 PM~15715553
> *:uh: shwahahah G~LamoGreazyPhone gonna slap a dub on it
> *


 :uh: im not guna lie dat aktualy maid me chukl a littl bit.








:uh: jus a littl


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 19 2009, 04:06 PM~15717410
> *:biggrin:
> *


aye fecalhands ur skinbox was full


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

did u try DAS dependable auto shippers?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 20 2009, 02:28 PM~15728837
> *did u try DAS dependable auto shippers?
> *


das was da cumpany i hired 2 get my edsel heer. ovr da cours of 1.5 munfs, 5 open carrier truks denyd it entry on2 der trailers kuz da hood wwoodnt latch. n 2 enclosd carrier truks denyd it kuz it woodnt fit inside der trailers, da car was 2 wide. das ante reely 4 projekt cars.
1 1/2 munths n 7 dif truks, my edsel nevr got heer. das y i had2 driv n get it. im waitn 4 my bosses guy 2 get a quote calculated up. but iv got a few mor lines inda watr incase my bosses guy fals thru, or wants 2much money. i curently hav 4 mor companys 2 fal bak on


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2009, 06:31 PM~15729934
> *das was da cumpany i hired 2 get my edsel heer. ovr da cours of 1.5 munfs, 5 open carrier truks denyd it entry on2 der trailers kuz da hood wwoodnt latch. n 2 enclosd carrier truks denyd it kuz it woodnt fit inside der trailers, da car was 2 wide. das ante reely 4 projekt cars.
> 1 1/2 munths n 7 dif truks, my edsel nevr got heer. das y i had2 driv n get it. im waitn 4 my bosses guy 2 get a quote calculated up. but iv got a few mor lines inda watr incase my bosses guy fals thru, or wants 2much money. i curently hav 4 mor companys 2 fal bak on
> *


cheesus christ


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 20 2009, 05:48 PM~15730066
> *cheesus christ
> *


 :0


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2009, 11:14 PM~15721264
> *aye fecalhands ur skinbox was full
> *



FIXT HOMIE!!! BUT I CANT SEND PMs 

NOT SURE IF I CAN RECIEVE EM... NO ****....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: \


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 21 2009, 01:30 AM~15734619
> *: \
> *



: /


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 09:58 PM~15650265
> *fo sho. pixs r a must, n mayb a price 2 :nicoderm:
> *

















No price yet. Hopefully I will talk to the guy soon.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 22 2009, 04:17 AM~15743187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 22 2009, 03:17 AM~15743187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lokks lyk 58 corsair. 2 doe.
by da looks of it, id say he proly want about 5-7gz


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 02:47 PM~15745404
> *
> lokks lyk 58 corsair. 2 doe.
> by da looks of it, id say he proly want about 5-7gz
> *


5-7gz ain't nothin but chump change to you gmunkycondoms, you ballin like that.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

where the pics of that caddy g monkey


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 22 2009, 01:50 PM~15745424
> *5-7gz ain't nothin but chump change to you gmunkycondoms, you ballin like that.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 22 2009, 02:21 PM~15745585
> *where the pics of that caddy g monkey
> *


stil in crappyfronia 


duz u liv in humboltd county? if ya do u can go tak pix of it 4 me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 22 2009, 06:17 AM~15743187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum that dog just shitted a big ass turd on spokes :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 04:08 PM~15746275
> *dayum that dog just shitted a big ass turd on spokes :0  :0 :wow:
> *


dam sun i go out 2 da garag 2 put in sum werk n u r hoerin up my thred


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Nov 19 2009, 10:02 AM~15712576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

GWATS POPPIN UP IN HERE???


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 03:58 PM~15746193
> *stil in crappyfronia
> duz u liv in humboltd county? if ya do u can go tak pix of it 4 me
> *


nope i be in kern county


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 22 2009, 04:46 PM~15746540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da edsel on dubs always b popin


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2009, 03:11 AM~15711814
> *updats.
> ok im curently battln wif da 1st shippr asshol who kept my 25$.
> i gav him a bad reveiw on dis website n it endid up changd his cumpany ratin frum 5star, 2 a 4star aftr i gav bad review.
> ...


Thats the best shit I've seen in this topic. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 23 2009, 03:58 AM~15751413
> *Thats the best shit I've seen in this topic. :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


:uh: keep up dat atitude n da nex thing dat gets raped wont b ur avitar :guns:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2009, 02:11 AM~15711814
> *updats.
> ok im curently battln wif da 1st shippr asshol who kept my 25$.
> i gav him a bad reveiw on dis website n it endid up changd his cumpany ratin frum 5star, 2 a 4star aftr i gav bad review.
> ...


Sticky track ball from having phone sex with the cat??


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 23 2009, 06:41 PM~15758195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 23 2009, 10:45 AM~15753528
> *Sticky track ball from having phone sex with the cat??
> *


porn on cell fones is bad 4 da raza


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 07:10 PM~15746287
> *dam sun i go out 2 da garag 2 put in sum werk n u r hoerin up my thred
> *


hmmmmm that sounds familar :scrutinize:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2009, 10:12 PM~15761105
> *hmmmmm that sounds familar :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2009, 09:12 PM~15761105
> *hmmmmm that sounds familar :scrutinize:
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wel its 450am n iv bin thinkn. 
mayb dis 2 diff cariers screwin me on getn da coup devil heer is an omen of sorts.
mayb sumthns keepn da car frum gettn heer 4 my own good. lyk sumthns keepn me frum getn screwd agen lyk wif da amount of work needed 4 da edsel.
im startn 2 get weird feelins about dis whol ordeel. sumtns jus not rite.
i startd getn da same feeln around wen da edsel didnt get heer. n wen dsa edsel got heer, it needed a tun of bodywork, wich was undisclosd frum da sellr.

wer im at now? rite about now im wantn 2 4get dis whol thing n get my money bak. 
i jus sent a mesage 2 da cars ownr xplainin my situation. weel c if he wants 2 4get da whol thin, kuz i no hees sik of lookn at it, n wood hav a betr chance sellin it lokaly. or if he refuses 2 refund.

im not emotionaly atachd 2 da cadillak coupe devile, n wood jus as soon get anothr projekt dats local, or within drivin distance. weel c wut da ownr wants 2 do 2maro

but 4 now im off 2 bed. yal pray foe gmuny


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I just had a similar situation :angry: Maybe it wasnt meant to be , G$


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

G~refundshippingloss has to continue with a edsel :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15766206
> *G~refundshippingloss has to continue with a edsel :uh:
> *


yep


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 03:49 AM~15764304
> *wel its 450am n  iv bin thinkn.
> mayb dis 2 diff cariers screwin me on getn da coup devil heer is an omen of sorts.
> mayb sumthns keepn da car frum gettn heer 4 my own good. lyk sumthns keepn me frum getn screwd agen lyk wif da amount of work needed 4 da edsel.
> ...


KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIES!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

its a cadillac mayne, cant give up on it if it aint there.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 24 2009, 03:37 PM~15768382
> *its a '63 cadillac mayne, cant give up on it if it aint there.
> *


x2


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 05:49 AM~15764304
> *wel its 450am n  iv bin thinkn.
> mayb dis 2 diff cariers screwin me on getn da coup devil heer is an omen of sorts.
> mayb sumthns keepn da car frum gettn heer 4 my own good. lyk sumthns keepn me frum getn screwd agen lyk wif da amount of work needed 4 da edsel.
> ...



 

KEEP TRYIN FOOLIO!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 05:14 PM~15768704
> *x2
> *


touche


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 24 2009, 08:19 PM~15770037
> *douche
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Edsel on Dubz


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 08:53 PM~15770979
> *
> *


nice try KOKALAK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 24 2009, 10:26 PM~15771352
> *nice try KOKALAK
> *


Thanks HardCock88 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 24 2009, 04:13 AM~15764329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho : /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 24 2009, 05:00 PM~15769891
> *
> 
> KEEP TRYIN FOOLIO!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


looks lyk i gots no choise now : \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 06:53 PM~15770979
> *
> *


dam sun i go out 2 da garag 2 put in sum mastrbatn time n u r hoerin up my thred


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 07:11 PM~15771175
> *Edsel on Dubz
> *


:h5:
wil b finishd in 010. as soon as it gets warm enuf 2 prime/pante :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 11:57 PM~15774180
> *
> u say dat lyk isa bad thng
> 
> *


I was just sayin that since the Caddi ain't came to ya yet that the Edsel is no longer on hold.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 09:29 PM~15771392
> *Thanks HardCock88  :cheesy:
> *


:h5:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Where the Caddy At Homie :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 07:29 PM~15771392
> *Thanks HardCock88  :cheesy:
> *


dats wut cums 2 mind wen u think of hardluk88????


uber **** :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 25 2009, 12:30 PM~15778821
> *Where the Caddy At Homie :cheesy:
> *


stil in crappyfronias :angry:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

THEY FIND UR DADS TRUCK YET??? :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 08:40 PM~15781793
> *dats wut cums 2 mind wen u think of hardluk88????
> uber **** :barf:
> *


um no ..... but if thats what turns your key then more power to yah (slightly **** in a sence) :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 25 2009, 07:42 PM~15783054
> *
> 
> THEY FIND UR DADS TRUCK YET???  :dunno:
> *


dey recovrd it at a walgreens around da cornr lyk 2 hours aftr we realizd it was gone. park inda parkn lot, off, dooz unlokd n da keys wer missin. 

sumbody took it 4 a joyride. fukn cops didnt evn dust 4 fingr prints or nufn. i gues car theft is ok, as long as u giv it bak :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2009, 08:06 PM~15783290
> *um no ..... but if thats what turns your key then more power to yah (slightly **** in a sence) :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 09:15 PM~15783367
> *dey recovrd it at a walgreens around da cornr lyk 2 hours aftr we realizd it was gone. park inda parkn lot, off, dooz unlokd n da keys wer missin.
> 
> sumbody took it 4 a joyride. fukn cops didnt evn dust 4 fingr prints or nufn. i gues car theft is ok, as long as u giv it bak :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


That sux mayne. The police ain't gonna take shit serious unless its got something to do with them personally. :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 25 2009, 08:26 PM~15783461
> *That sux mayne. The police ain't gonna take shit serious unless its got something to do with them personally. :angry:
> *


srsly tho. sumbody steeln a car, den dumpn it wit no keys, isnt a crime?
wen we met da cop at da scene he sed dis ur truk,. we sed ya. den he sed it was a joyride den he jus left.
mofuka ante wana do a godam thing. :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 09:31 PM~15783522
> *srsly tho. sumbody steeln a car, den dumpn it wit no keys, isnt a crime?
> wen we met da cop at da scene he sed dis ur truk,. we sed ya. den he sed it was a joyride den he jus left.
> mofuka ante wana do a godam thing. :angry:
> *


Welcome to my world, police don't wanna ever do their job when I have a complaint.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 25 2009, 08:35 PM~15783563
> *Welcome to my world, police don't wanna ever do their job when I have a complaint.
> *


o dis shits nuthn new. trust me.

i bin folowd around stores by managrs n sec officrs. tld 2 leev stores. cops str8 up harassn me about evry littl thng. gettn stopd n bein told i fit da description of sum1 who brakes in2 cars, n da list goz on.

dis isda 1st time weev evr calld a cop in lyk 20+ yeers. n dis jus str8 up suprisd me. i nevr did lyk cops, n dis was lyk a punch inda gut. all da times weev bin hurt/rongd/bothrd by police, n da 1 time dey hav a chance 2 redeem derselfs, dey dont do nufn.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 10:47 PM~15783698
> *o dis shits nuthn new. trust me.
> 
> i bin folowd around stores by managrs n sec officrs. tld 2 leev stores. cops str8 up  harassn me about evry littl thng.  gettn stopd n bein told i fit da description of sum1 who brakes in2 cars, n da list goz on.
> ...



:werd:

I COULD GO ON FOR DAYS.... :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Checkbook rider to the fullest naw meen


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 25 2009, 08:57 PM~15783815
> *Checkbook rider to the fullest naw meen
> *


i will gouge ur eyes out n skul fuk ur branes quikly, in hopes dat u will chip a toof on my bawls


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15783785
> *:werd:
> 
> I COULD GO ON FOR DAYS....  :uh:
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 10:08 PM~15783954
> *i will gouge ur eyes out n skul fuk ur branes quikly, in hopes dat u will chip a toof on my bawls
> *


no cock or balls fail


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 11:15 PM~15783367
> *dey recovrd it at a walgreens around da cornr lyk 2 hours aftr we realizd it was gone. park inda parkn lot, off, dooz unlokd n da keys wer missin.
> 
> sumbody took it 4 a joyride. fukn cops didnt evn dust 4 fingr prints or nufn. i gues car theft is ok, as long as u giv it bak :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I bet they rode wit da doo's open mayne :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 25 2009, 09:16 PM~15784051
> *no cock or balls fail
> *


theevn ass ******


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15784768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^_^


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY.............FROM STREETSTYLE CC


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 26 2009, 08:42 AM~15788046
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY.............FROM STREETSTYLE CC
> 
> 
> ...


now das a turkey i woodnt feel weird stikn my cawk in :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 02:54 PM~15790790
> *now das a turkey i woodnt feel weird stikn my cawk in :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 03:54 PM~15790790
> *now das a turkey i woodnt feel weird stikn my cawk in :cheesy:
> *


or tag teeming :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Nov 26 2009, 11:42 AM~15788046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fking gross :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 05:14 PM~15798896
> *fking gross :ugh: :ugh:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 27 2009, 01:58 PM~15798364
> *or tag teeming :h5:
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 03:14 PM~15798896
> *fking gross :ugh: :ugh:
> *


:uh: i hoep u get punchd inda asshole by a gorilla :rant:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 27 2009, 07:58 PM~15800645
> *:uh: i hoep u get punchd inda asshole by a gorilla :rant:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

SOUNDS LIKE YOUR FAVORITE PASSTIME G MONKEY


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Nov 27 2009, 09:07 PM~15800729
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR FAVORITE PASSTIME G MONKEY
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 27 2009, 08:45 PM~15801106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 27 2009, 09:53 PM~15801170
> *agreed
> *



X-3....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 27 2009, 06:50 PM~15799130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Nov 27 2009, 07:07 PM~15800729
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR FAVORITE PASSTIME G MONKEY
> *


do i no u? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Nov 27 2009, 07:24 PM~15800913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 27 2009, 07:45 PM~15801106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 10:19 PM~15802661
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

WEL NOT REELY. ONLY A FEW EDSEL PIXS


JUS STARTN 2 GET BAK ON IT.



MAID DA FRNT LEFTBODY MOUNT AREA.









DA CUP LOOKD GOOD SO I DIDNT MAIK DA CUP,, JUS DA SIDE PART.
DEN I SANDBLASTS IT,. N DISCOVR DA CUPS HAF GONE. 

SO I PRESSD A BODY MOUNT CUP OUT UF 16GA
I THINK I STEPD MY PRESS GAME UP 










KEWL









AM JUS GUNA AFIX DA 2 2GETHR INSTED OF REMAKIN A WHOLE NEW 1PEES SECTION












AM ALSO TOOK UP MOR SID PROJEKTS.



AS U ALL NO I SAWD INSANE CLOWN POSSE IN CHICAGO LAS MUNF, 
WEL IM GOIN AGEN IN PEORIA. BUT DIS TIME IM PUTM MY MASTR FAB SKILLS 2 USE :0




HAD DEES CUT OUT. 1S A 1/8'' SHORTR










DIDNT HAV ANY 5'' I.D. PIPE SO I MAID MY OWNS









HEET N BEND. HEET N BEND









KEWL









TAKD IT ON









N U GESD IT.
IM MAIKN A SPINNIN HATCHET MAN!!! :cheesy:

HAD 2 TAK SUM OUT DA BAK OF DIS 1 SO IT BALANCD GOOD



























I ORDRD SUM BEARINS LAS WEEK, HOPE DEY GET HEER SOON, I GOTA FINISH DIS N SEND IT 2 DA CROMR. HOPFULY MY BEARINS GET HEER IN TIME SO DA CROMR CAN FINISH IT BY DEC 11


DEN TRYD PLAYN SAN ANDREAS, BUT DA KITTA DIDNT LYK CJ  

HE KEPT TRYNA HIT EM : \


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work G$ I congradulate you on successfully making your build thread about another something that has nothing to do with the edsel :thumbsup: You my friend are definitly paving the way to being the all time greatest Procrastinator (spell check) :thumbsup: :|


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 06:05 AM~15804278
> *Nice work G$ I congradulate you on successfully making your build thread about another something that has nothing to do with the edsel :thumbsup: You my friend are definitly paving the way to being the all time greatest Procrastinator (spell check) :thumbsup: :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 06:05 AM~15804278
> *Nice work G$ I congradulate you on successfully making your build thread about another something that has nothing to do with the edsel :thumbsup: You my friend are definitly paving the way to being the all time greatest Procrastinator (spell check) :thumbsup: :|
> *


:uh: :rant: aye cueball u keppt houndn me 4 bild upp pix so i did a sell fone bild up :rant: den u cumpland so i maid a jelwlry bild up :rant: n u got da nurv 2 cal me a prokrastinatr? :rant: at leest not a singl 1 of my buildups, :rant: wethr it b car or sell fone, :rant: not 1 took me 8+yeers!!!! :rant: :uh: :guns:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 28 2009, 06:10 AM~15804287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


kik rox erica!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 12:47 PM~15804993
> *:uh: :rant: aye cueball u keppt houndn me 4 bild upp pix so i did a sell fone bild up :rant: den u cumpland so i maid a jelwlry bild up :rant: n u got da nurv 2 cal me a prokrastinatr? :rant: at leest not a singl 1 of my buildups, :rant:  wethr it b car or sell fone, :rant: not 1 took me 8+yeers!!!! :rant: :uh: :guns:
> *


If I wanted to see cellphone work.... I'd hang around the local T mobile store. And if I was in the market for looking like a ******* and worshiping clowns that spray fago root beer on their junk while the other one licks it off (****)............I would be in the right place :angry: :cheesy: :h5: :x:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 03:18 AM~15804051
> *EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> WEL NOT REELY. ONLY A FEW EDSEL PIXS
> ...


Great metal fabbin, g$


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 28 2009, 06:10 AM~15804287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aye erica did u evr send juan559 teh newdds???


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 10:06 AM~15805076
> *If I wanted to see cellphone work.... I'd hang around the local T mobile store.  And if I was in the market for looking like a ******* and worshiping clowns that spray fago root beer on their junk while the other one licks it off (****)............I would be in the right place :angry:  :cheesy: :h5: :x:
> *


:uh: :rant:  :uh: :guns: :twak: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 28 2009, 01:20 PM~15805125
> *Great metal fabbin, g$
> *


:yes:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 28 2009, 10:20 AM~15805125
> *Great metal fabbin, g$
> *


:h5: :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 01:32 PM~15806508
> *:yes:
> *


x3


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 04:18 AM~15804051
> *EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> WEL NOT REELY. ONLY A FEW EDSEL PIXS
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD FOOLIO!!!! :cheesy: 

WISH YOU LIVED CLOSER CUZ I COULD USE UR SKILLZ ON THIS FRAME I NEED TO GET READY.... (INNOMUTHAFUCKINWAYEVENALILBITHOMO)....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 28 2009, 03:28 PM~15806797
> *WISH YOU LIVED CLOSER CUZ I COULD USE UR SKILLZ ON THIS FRAME I NEED TO GET READY.... (INNOMUTHAFUCKINWAYEVENALILBITHOMO)....
> 
> 
> *


awww das 1 ofda nicest thngs u evr sed 2 me :blushs:


id b my plesur 2 get my hands on ur frame :thumbsup:



(mayb ****)


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i knew u were makin a hatchet mayne spinner, but i didnt know it was gonna belike that, how heavy is it? you know you could have just used skateboard bearings for that, some abec-7's and that shit will spin all night


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 04:28 PM~15807089
> *damn i knew u were makin a hatchet mayne spinner, but i didnt know it was gonna belike that, how heavy is it?  you know you could have just used skateboard bearings for that, some abec-7's and that shit will spin all night
> *


fo sho. u no how i gets down. :nicoderm:
da 2 raw emblem plats way abut 1.3 lbs now. prolly around 2pounds, asembld n platd.
den da chains gon b lyk 3+ pounds. ab proly guna use 1"links, 1.4" thik. dis thngs gon b a beast.

n no i coodnt us sk8bort baringhs 4 meny resons, kuz

dey ned2 b flangd,

da guys centr is only about 1/2" wide, so i need micro bearins,

sk8 bearins r 2 wide, 2 thik, n 2 larg of bore.

i jus got my bearins inda mail.
2x of 1/8" thik, 1/4" bore, n 3/8"outr diametr, plus flangd.
am goin2 go instal now. proly gon haf2 dubl centr plate thiknes. pix up latr 2nite :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

o u meen like dees mini bearingz?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 05:49 PM~15806897
> *awww das 1 ofda nicest thngs u evr sed 2 me :blushs:
> id b my plesur 2 get my hands on ur frame :thumbsup:
> (mayb ****)
> *




:ugh: OR :biggrin: 


NOT SURE BOUT YOU SOMETIMES....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 28 2009, 07:09 PM~15808038
> *:ugh:  OR  :biggrin:
> NOT SURE BOUT YOU SOMETIMES....
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for G# :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 05:43 PM~15807503
> *o u meen like dees mini bearingz?
> 
> 
> ...


ur bearins smallr den myns 










wel i did haf2 dubl up da front plate. machind up n drilld a 5/16 i.d., 7/16'' o.d. sleev n weld n smoovd it out









:cheesy: 









dis shit fukn flys crazy :nicoderm:
spins hellla fukn long time :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 07:20 PM~15808142
> *ttt for G# :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

where did u ghet teh bearings from? ad wut r they really 4?

that shit looks heavy


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 09:24 PM~15808169
> *ur bearins smallr den myns
> 
> 
> ...


DAT ISH IS SWEET!!! :cheesy: 


THINK YOU COULD MAKE SOME CADDY CHIPS THAT WOULD DO THA SAME AND FIT INA SET OF KNOCK OFFS?? WOULD LOOK COO ON THA SIXTY.....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 28 2009, 09:27 PM~15808191
> *DAT ISH IS SWEET!!!  :cheesy:
> THINK YOU COULD MAKE SOME CADDY CHIPS THAT WOULD DO THA SAME AND FIT INA SET OF KNOCK OFFS??  WOULD LOOK COO ON THA SIXTY.....
> *



if i was gonna go through all that, id make them floaters instead like on rolls royces


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 07:26 PM~15808187
> *where did u ghet teh bearings from? ad wut r they really 4?
> 
> that shit looks heavy
> *


rcboys on ebay. 4 a remote control car axel.
i ordrd em sundaynite n dey jus got heer dismornin. am so glad dey got heerkuz i coodnt go nofurthr til i gots em. am cutn it kinda clos, kuz cromer sez 1=2 weeks. so i did most of da grindn / polishn it, so da cromr has less 2 do n mayb it wont tak so long. i wana drop it off ethr mon mornin or tues mornin.
i need da shit bak dec 11 so im hopen 1.5 weeks is enuff time 4 him : \

its all 1/8'' thik, n 1/4'' wer i dubbld it up.
i maid dat pipe part onda outside kuz i had no time 2 find shit dat big i.d.

1/4'' bolt inda centr. n ya, da shit weighs lyk 3-4 nintendo DS's wit out da chain.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 28 2009, 07:27 PM~15808191
> *DAT ISH IS SWEET!!!  :cheesy:
> THINK YOU COULD MAKE SOME CADDY CHIPS THAT WOULD DO THA SAME AND FIT INA SET OF KNOCK OFFS??  WOULD LOOK COO ON THA SIXTY.....
> *


only prob is i need teh whol weel heer 4 me 2 maik em


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

why not just paint it red? wouldnt that be more appropriate? or paint it all red but the spinner part...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 07:30 PM~15808222
> *if i was gonna go through all that, id make them floaters instead like on rolls royces
> *


floatrs, spinnrs = same thing

spinrs gota b balencd lyk a car weel so der equal weight al around,

floatr = spinnr wit lead weights onda bottm, so its always upright :nicoderm:

my hatchet man is balancd, das y i drilld al doz divots inda bak, kuz he was top heavy n always wantd 2 hang upside down. aftr its kromd im shur da balanse wil b off egen, so il us a few lead stikky weights inda bak. i want it 2 spin, but also stop spinnin always facn da rite way :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 09:45 PM~15808338
> *floatrs, spinnrs = same thing
> 
> spinrs gota b balencd lyk a car weel so der equal weight al around,
> ...


i dont think the chrome will ruin its balance, unless they do a really shitty job...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 28 2009, 07:44 PM~15808331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i trhink he sed it gets copprd, den grindn smooth den kromd.

i jus hope dey dont use dat copper 2 fill in my divots any. 
anny of dos divots get coppr in em, its guna b top hevy agen.

am guna hav2 giv em special instruktions wen i drop it off


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

tell them not to plate the back of the spinner. there is a way to do it.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 05:28 PM~15807089
> *damn i knew u were makin a hatchet mayne spinner, but i didnt know it was gonna belike that, how heavy is it?  you know you could have just used skateboard bearings for that, some abec-7's and that shit will spin all night
> *


I thought I might've been the only one LIL who knew what abec-7's were,LOL.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 28 2009, 08:09 PM~15808569
> *I thought I might've been the only one LIL who knew what abec-7's were,LOL.
> *


i had abec7 &9 on mah sk8bords. i htink i remembr havn blak macik & red bones barings


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 08:01 PM~15808483
> *tell them not to plate the back of the spinner. there is a way to do it.
> *


wel evrythns gota get platd or itl rust. i jus gota tel em 2 watch how much coppr dey use on it.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 28 2009, 09:30 PM~15808222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ELECTRO-PLATE SHOULD BE FAIRLY EVEN I WOULD TINK....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 28 2009, 08:19 PM~15808666
> *:werd:
> WHY TEH HOLE TING???  :dunno:
> ELECTRO-PLATE SHOULD BE FAIRLY EVEN I WOULD TINK....
> ...


i needs 2 maik shiuur its 100% perfict. 
uv seen my metal fab skils. i maik shur perfecton is da norm 4 g$s werk


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Nov 28 2009, 10:09 PM~15808569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


swiss bones were abec7 reds were abec5 i think. abec7's are really expensie because they have derlin crowns in them and hardened races.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 08:30 PM~15808764
> *:h5:
> swiss bones were abec7 reds were abec5 i think.  abec7's are really expensie because they have derlin crowns in them and hardened races.
> *


i hav no idea wut anythn was. shit was lyk 7+ yeers ago. i remembr world industrys trux n weels, shado 2 trux, 1/4'' risrs, world industrys dek, mystry dek, element dek, n sumor randum shit. i always usta brake my kingpins lyk 2 a week, i gess 230lbs was 2 hevy 4 sm8bordrs : \

i usta b abl 2 olly 2 dekz. small drop inss, manual 4 lyk 9-11 car lenghhts
nos manual lyk 2-3 carlemghts. i pop shuv it up n off a curb, flatland heel flips.
casprs ta 360flips. roll 2 primo den roll 2 othrside primo, i evn invetnd a few of my own triks. tite shit.




damit now i wana play thps 4 :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so that thing id for your rims or a medallion? im confused


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 12:27 AM~15810644
> *so that thing id for your rims or a medallion? im confused
> *


u so silly!!! 

tis only 5 1/8'' wide. is jewlry 4 da consert goin 2.
tis not 4 rims.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 01:29 AM~15810660
> *u so silly!!!
> 
> tis only 5 1/8'' wide. is jewlry 4 da consert  goin 2.
> ...


oh :tongue:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 12:31 AM~15810673
> *oh  :tongue:
> *


fwench kiss! :tongue:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 29 2009, 12:01 PM~15812042
> *:ugh:
> *


thanks for the blocker post.

i didnt want any ghey on my :wave: smiley


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 10:57 PM~15808447
> *i nevr evr had nufn kromd b4. i think it wood mo betta/xpensiv/ profeshunal lookn if it was shiny lyk white gold :x:
> i trhink he sed it gets copprd, den grindn smooth den kromd.
> 
> ...


yeah the copper fills it in but its even thickness all the way around.... they just buff the rest off and re dip and us that process untill the holes are filled........ thats the expensive part with chroming


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 29 2009, 11:12 AM~15812080
> *thanks for the blocker post.
> 
> i didnt want any ghey on my :wave: smiley
> *


^^^ :| ^^^

Oh yeah, someone asked in another thread after reading G$'s thread, how da hell I knew what abec-7's were considering the fact that I'm a *****. :rofl:
Believe it or not, we actually had little skate cliques in the hood where I'm at, when I was growin up.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 29 2009, 12:20 PM~15812105
> *^^^ :| ^^^
> 
> Oh yeah, someone asked in another thread after reading G$'s thread, how da hell I knew what abec-7's were considering the fact that I'm a *****. :rofl:
> ...



i didnt doubt you :dunno:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 10:22 PM~15808702
> *i needs 2 maik shiuur its 100% perfict.
> uv seen my metal fab skils. i maik shur perfecton is da norm 4 g$s werk
> *



:werd: ONA METAL WERK....


BUT YOU JUS WANNA ROLL MY CHINAS!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 10:13 AM~15812084
> *yeah the copper fills it in but its even thickness all the way around.... they just buff the rest off and re dip and us that process untill the holes are filled........ thats the expensive part with chroming
> *


no it all :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 29 2009, 01:55 PM~15813327
> *:werd: ONA METAL WERK....
> BUT YOU JUS WANNA ROLL MY WIRES OFA CLIFF!!!!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 04:37 PM~15813614
> *:yessad:
> *



 / :cheesy: 


VIDEO OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!! 


:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 05:02 PM~15813783
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 29 2009, 01:20 PM~15812105
> *^^^ :| ^^^
> 
> Oh yeah, someone asked in another thread after reading G$'s thread, how da hell I knew what abec-7's were considering the fact that I'm a *****. :rofl:
> ...


and I bet they couldnt kick you out of that place :ugh:












:yessad:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 06:18 PM~15814634
> *and I bet they couldnt kick you out of that place :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


: \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: /


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 10:04 PM~15816170
> *: /
> *


:{


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:-?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:-%


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Holy shit!, its Skewner! :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 29 2009, 09:57 PM~15817583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had hair lyk dat a few weeks ago wen i was cutn my long hair off. i buzd da top sides n left da lowr sides n top long 4 a few hours.
reel tok


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 07:11 PM~15771175
> *Edsel on Dubz
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 29 2009, 09:46 PM~15815321
> *: \
> *


:x:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 12:57 AM~15817583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow I never would of guessed that you looked like a virginia mountain man :ugh: :| I dont know if I can take you (no ****) serious anymore


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 30 2009, 07:13 AM~15820104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 30 2009, 03:57 AM~15819896
> *:burn:
> *


STFU & GTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: YO THEE~GIMPWRISTLIMPDICK....I CAN HOOK U UP WITH A SHIPPER IF YOU STILL HAVIN PROBLEMS WITH ALL THAT WHIPPY MAMMA DRAMA


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 05:08 PM~15823919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 06:08 PM~15823919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: you beat me to it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 05:08 PM~15823919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 30 2009, 02:50 PM~15823722
> *:uh: YO THEE~GIMPWRISTLIMPDICK....I CAN HOOK U UP WITH A SHIPPER IF YOU STILL HAVIN PROBLEMS WITH ALL THAT WHIPPY MAMMA DRAMA
> *


orly? :cheesy:
wuts da name ofda cumpany my pigment challngd amigo


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 03:08 PM~15823919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tanx 4 da pik buddy! :h5:


but it needs dubz : /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Ban-dildo__@Nov 30 2009, 05:38 PM~15825314
> *:angry: you beat me to it
> *


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2009, 05:39 PM~15825316
> *+1
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 29 2009, 09:57 PM~15817583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but he's missing the rape face


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 30 2009, 07:48 PM~15826793
> *
> 
> *


i cant sees it kuz im curently inda barn workn on mah jimmy. chek engin lite cam on n i ngots da code reedr n fixn it. i peeeps it latr. :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

p1441. sumtn about evap purge control or sum shit. :angry:
cleerd code n am guna fiddl undr hood now.

wel c if i fixs it wen i driv 2 werk 2maro :/


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:x:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2009, 10:14 PM~15827978
> *:x:
> *


:x: :x:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 11:22 PM~15828081
> *:x: :x:
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

lol my 3 bffs crak me up :rofl:


wel al dis time i bin workn on da jimmy n i 4gpt about my spinnin hatchetman 
its goin 2 da cromr inda mornin 


shits almos dun. im jus maikn da clasp part now wer da chain gon loop thru. looks lyk i m pulln a nuthr late niter


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 30 2009, 07:48 PM~15826793
> *
> 
> *


embedin disabld by request :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 30 2009, 11:10 PM~15829557
> *lol my 3 bffs crak me up :rofl:
> wel al dis time i bin workn on da jimmy n i 4gpt about my spinnin hatchetman
> its goin 2 da cromr inda mornin
> ...


wel da clasp things dun. i wana do a lil mor filing b4 i go 2 bed. but its jus about redy.

2maro morn at 915am i depart 4 bedford park. hopfuly i get der in undr 45min. guna find out if he can get it dun in time. i reely hope he cums thru n duz a good job. i did most of da grindn/polishn, so it shood b a easy job.

heers da las 2 pixs dat yals gon c of it :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wat r u gonna do if that cant get it done in time?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 06:08 PM~15823919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: thats disgusting...... Im going to report you for posting offensive pictures on here :rant: :angry: (no bullsheit)


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2009, 06:39 PM~15825316
> *+1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 1 2009, 06:38 AM~15831053
> *wat r u gonna do if that cant get it done in time?
> *



hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 1 2009, 04:38 AM~15831053
> *wat r u gonna do if that cant get it done in time?
> *


crap my pants, den prolly drown my sorrows ina box of crispy cremes b4 i cry myself 2 sleep



j.k

if dey dont get it dun in time il b mad


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 1 2009, 07:15 AM~15831423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat lyk mynes :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 05:33 AM~15831137
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: thats disgusting...... Im going to report you for posting offensive pictures on here :rant:  :angry: (no bullsheit)
> *


:uh: dat edsels not disgustn. wuts disgustn isda fact its takn u 16yrs 2 pul da body of ur car. weel go thru 2 mor presidents b4 dat body evr goz bak on :rant:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

k wel im on 3.5 hours sleep. jus wakn up n getn redy 2 leev. am fukn hungry. havnt eatn sinc 8pm las nite. o well. of 2 bedfrd park i go


latrs all :wave:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 03:18 AM~15804051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Teh Cunt


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 1 2009, 09:28 PM~15838394
> *Teh Cunt
> *




DAT KITTA WAS BERRY KUTE....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 1 2009, 07:28 PM~15838394
> *Teh Cunt
> *


hahahahha omg dat kittn was 2cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Dec 1 2009, 06:03 PM~15837313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x727662737 :h5:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 1 2009, 09:15 AM~15831423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 2 2009, 12:45 AM~15842168
> *8==D~~~ :0
> *


:barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wel shit got2 da kromr at noon tuz morn. he sed itl b dun by friday!!.
sun nite i stayd up til 5am workn on my lil man, mon nite was up til 530am. 
2nite wil b da 1st ful nites sleep all week 4 me. my mans getn platd,
so now i can finaly relax. will also hava full blown edsel pik pak up weds late nite. cumplete wit ovr 20+ pix! :cheesy:


iv gotn a total of 11 hours sleep da pas 3 nites.
hatchetmans getn platd. so im bak 2 focusin onda edsel, my music, n getn my cadilak heer 

now if yal xcuse me, i got sum sleepn 2 catch up on.
nite nite


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 1 2009, 11:31 AM~15831827
> *:uh: dat edsels not disgustn. wuts disgustn isda fact its takn u 16yrs 2 pul da body of ur car. weel go thru 2 mor presidents b4 dat body evr goz bak on :rant:
> *


the grill arangement just looks fugly :yessad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 09:19 AM~15844038
> *the grill arangement just looks fugly :yessad:
> *


:uh: looks lyk u n dat edsel got sumtn in commn ehhhh? :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wel dis is odd. i woke up 2 da sound of mah fone ringn. my 2nd carier cumpany sed dey found a drivr. n dey cald me 2 find out if da vehikles easly acesible by semitruk.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 2 2009, 01:32 PM~15845772
> *wel dis is odd. i woke up 2 da sound of mah fone ringn. my 2nd carier cumpany sed dey found a drivr. n dey cald me 2 find out if mayhems mom is easly acesible by semitruk.
> *



fixord


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

july 1974







april 1977







aug 1967







dec 1968
Just bought all four of these schwinns from a fellow LIL'er yesterday. They will be future rides also. :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 2 2009, 11:59 AM~15846152
> *fixord
> *


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 12:29 PM~15846535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u tink u can cumpete wif my bikes? 

u sawd my vids mayne. get lyk me!!!!!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 2 2009, 01:32 PM~15845772
> *wel dis is odd. i woke up 2 da sound of mah fone ringn. my 2nd carier cumpany sed dey found a drivr. n dey cald me 2 find out if da vehikles easly acesible by semitruk.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 2 2009, 02:43 PM~15848197
> *:cheesy:
> *


did u happn 2 geta pm by any chanse 2day?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 2 2009, 02:43 PM~15847535
> *u tink u can cumpete wif my bikes?
> 
> u sawd my vids mayne. get lyk me!!!!!!
> *


We'll see. I'm gonna dig my juiced bike out of storage tonight. Its been stored almost for a whole 9 years. :|


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 04:59 PM~15848347
> *We'll see. I'm gonna dig my juiced bike out of storage tonight. Its been stored almost for a whole 9 years. :|
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 2 2009, 06:24 PM~15848598
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


what he said :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ges it nevr hapnd :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Dec 2 2009, 04:24 PM~15848598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't gotta lie to kick it. 
Anyways, I got it out and kinda wash it a lil bit. It was hella dirty, missing a couple of fender braces screws, and the paint is chipped in alot of places. Somehow the rim got a whop in it too :|. Their was a shit load of surface rust on it. Luckily, I had a plastic scraper thingy. I also got a antique trike kit, that I'm gonna put on it. Its gonna be stripped completely down, new tank, rear skirt design, custom forks, a new mini hydro pump, redone with all new chromed parts and etc. :cheesy: 
I've had this bike since '95(maybe '94). :dunno:
As far as I know it is a Murray frame. I'm not sure of the year and all of my google searches on it have come up with not enough info to get an accurate description of how it originally looked.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i see the hoses, but wheres the pump?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 2 2009, 08:13 PM~15850797
> *ges it nevr hapnd :0
> *


:x:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 2 2009, 11:25 PM~15854847
> *i see the hoses, but wheres the pump?
> *


Still in storage.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 2 2009, 11:27 PM~15854862
> *:x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:ugh: :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 2 2009, 11:41 PM~15855009
> *:ugh:  :uh:
> *


That just made my eyes cross :|


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 06:45 PM~15851263
> *I ain't gotta lie to kick it.
> Anyways, I got it out and kinda wash it a lil bit. It was hella dirty, missing a couple of fender braces screws, and the paint is chipped in alot of places. Somehow the rim got a whop in it too :|. Their was a shit load of surface rust on it. Luckily, I had a plastic scraper thingy. I also got a antique trike kit, that I'm gonna put on it. Its gonna be stripped completely down, new tank, rear skirt design, custom forks, a new mini hydro pump, redone with all new chromed parts and etc.  :cheesy:
> I've had this bike since '95(maybe '94). :dunno:
> ...


wuts dat say onda tank. ante skeetd? :ugh:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

YOUR INBOX IS FULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

guat?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 01:47 AM~15855957
> *wuts dat say onda tank. ante skeetd? :ugh:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 01:23 AM~15855398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haaaaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: stoopid kittah!! hahahahaha


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 12:31 AM~15854901
> *Still in storage.
> *



thats what i wanted to see


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 3 2009, 08:17 AM~15856697
> *thats what i wanted to see
> *


Nothing but a plain ole chrome Pro Hopper pump, thats it. Absolutely nothing special about it. :dunno:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 2 2009, 04:57 PM~15848319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 09:25 AM~15856732
> *Nothing but a plain ole chrome Pro Hopper pump, thats it. Absolutely nothing special about it. :dunno:
> *


it doesnt have like a little caddy or anything with a battery and a solenoid?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 3 2009, 09:58 AM~15857294
> *it doesnt have like a little caddy or anything with a battery and a solenoid?
> *


Nope, none of that. I did have it all mounted at one time on a bike continental kit type thingy, with a motorcycle battery under the bananna seat but that shit was uber heavy. I think they make a mini pump now. The pump that I had tho was the same one that went in any car and with the wieght of it, filled with hydro oil, my wieght, the battery and the mounting thingy, that shit was hard to pedal. At the time I didn't wanna make it into a trike but thats whats gonna happen this go round.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 01:43 AM~15546093
> *19 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 1sick7(31), daoriginator64(27), KYcustoms(27), malibu83(29), BABYDOLL206(28), RoLLiN DaT GrEEn(28), David_trueplaya_69(22), EPISTOL"44"(22), Lowaird64(30), LIL' PACHUCO(16), theonly1(32), rojas(30), GTMILKWEED93(27), ericg(16), LOPEZ187(24), convertible62(30), CCHAVEZ1(34), Kimbo(33), AGUA_DULCE_68(36)
> TOGTFO!!!!!!11
> *





> _Originally posted by Juan_559+Nov 3 2009, 01:46 AM~15546118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

lol, wut?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 3 2009, 03:52 PM~15860428
> *lol, wut?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:|


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 3 2009, 05:42 PM~15861469
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 3 2009, 04:47 PM~15861492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:loco:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 12:06 PM~15859280
> *
> *


dat topik wuz gr8 :rofl:	:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 08:27 PM~15863898
> *dat topik wuz gr8 :rofl:	:rofl: :rofl:
> *


:h5: yes indeed it was :cheesy:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

what the hell is goin on in here?

:angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 3 2009, 08:11 AM~15857002
> *
> 
> NAKED OLD LADY PICS!!!!!!!
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: HELLO FLEA~BITTENBAGPIPE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 3 2009, 09:24 PM~15865400
> *:uh: HELLO FLEA~BITTENBAGPIPE
> *


:uh: ello infamus needl dik. ithoute u sed u hada shippr 4 mah car


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 09:29 PM~15865502
> *:uh: ello infamus needl dik. ithoute u sed u hada shippr 4 mah car
> *


 :uh: WELL I HELPED A HOME SNAP DRIVE A 30 ROADSTER TO A TOWN CALLED JEFFERSON WI WHO HAS A TRUCK AND ENCLOSED TRAILER AND WAS GOING TO BASICALLY COLORADO....CHARGED 300....DUDE OWNS A CLASSIC CAR DEALERSHIP THURR...WWW.TOPNOTCHVEHICLES.COM...NO CLUE IF IT WOULD MAKE SENSE BUT SEEMED LIKE A KIND FELLOW


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

g$ empty your pm box
do it, do it now


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 3 2009, 09:34 PM~15865573
> *:uh: WELL I HELPED A HOME SNAP DRIVE A 30 ROADSTER TO A TOWN CALLED JEFFERSON WI WHO HAS A TRUCK AND ENCLOSED TRAILER AND WAS GOING TO BASICALLY COLORADO....CHARGED 300....DUDE OWNS A CLASSIC CAR DEALERSHIP THURR...WWW.TOPNOTCHVEHICLES.COM...NO CLUE IF IT WOULD MAKE SENSE BUT SEEMED LIKE A KIND FELLOW
> *


u hav jus provn urself worthy of my bff list.

i shal look in2 it now :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 09:37 PM~15865597
> *g$ empty your pm box
> do it, do it now
> *


no


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15865734
> *no
> *


But you did.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 4 2009, 12:37 AM~15865597
> *g$ empty your pm box
> do it, do it now
> *


mines empty :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 10:04 PM~15865997
> *mines empty :scrutinize: :cheesy:
> *


dats ok. nobody wants 2 pm u anyway


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 11:06 PM~15866025
> *dats ok. nobody wants 2 pm u anyway
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Stopping by to smash my nuts on your face


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 3 2009, 11:41 PM~15866488
> *Stopping by to smash my nuts on your face
> *


So thats what it is, ya'll gotta love affair goin on. Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:48 PM~15866589
> *So thats what it is, ya'll gotta love affair goin on. Congrats :thumbsup:
> *


Jealous??


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 3 2009, 11:51 PM~15866643
> *Jealous??
> *


Naw


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:54 PM~15866677
> *Naw
> *


Dont lie


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 4 2009, 12:03 AM~15866791
> *Dont lie
> *


:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

phagz :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Oct 21 2009, 05:24 PM~15426775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 01:07 AM~15867355
> *:rofl:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^^ :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 4 2009, 06:34 AM~15868348
> *:ugh:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 12:08 PM~15870373
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

shipn updats.

wel infamus jams ur topnoch guy sed its 2 far 4 him.

i got my creditcard bill n da 1st guy didnt refund my whol money. so il b filin wif credit card 2nite

my 2nd carier cald me about 3 days ago n sed dey found sum1. wel da stupid bitch at asctransport nevr calld da guy bak 2 relay my info n da drivr who sed he wood get it CANSELD CUZ SHE NEVR GOT BAK 2 HIM. stupid bitch cald me, den nevr cald da potental drivr bak n he got sik of waitn n canseld.

i cald bitch up n das wut she told me. das xctly wut she told me. 'he canseld kuz we didnt get bak 2 him intime".

i emailds da cars ownr. hopfully heel refund my money n i/we 4get about dis whol mess


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i think you jus lied about this whole car situation jus to look "cool" :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 5 2009, 12:12 AM~15877946
> *i think you jus lied about this whole car situation jus to look "cool" :uh:
> *


n i think u lyed wen u sed mamacasas was a mama, n not a papa :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 3 2009, 10:41 PM~15866488
> *Stopping by to smash my nuts on your face
> *


 :0 :uh: glasshouse nuts on the face must be the worrrrst


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 11:21 AM~15870523
> *shipn updats.
> 
> wel infamus jams ur topnoch guy sed its 2 far 4 him.
> ...


 :uh: i tried my dikleskisksx friend i really did...sorry that fools pito wast long enough to not pee on his own ballsack but oh well :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 5 2009, 12:33 AM~15878115
> *:uh: i tried my dikleskisksx friend i really did...sorry that fools pito wast long enough to not pee on his own ballsack but oh well :angry:
> *


:uh: its otay buddeh. u geta A for effart.

u hav proovn urself worthy of my bff list :nicoderm:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 5 2009, 01:30 AM~15878099
> *:0  :uh: glasshouse nuts on the face must be the worrrrst
> *


G money loves the sack


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: i will find another possible shipper within the next 48 hours...bet


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2009, 12:45 AM~15878193
> *G money loves the sack
> *


509nutryda luvs my sak on his pimply ass 4hed


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 5 2009, 12:45 AM~15878194
> *:uh: i will find another possible shipper within the next 48 hours...bet
> *


:uh: 10-4 buddeh.

im canselin da 2nd shipr 2maro morn, n filin wit my credit card wif da 1st guy anyway.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.amexpressautotransport.com/quote.html

:uh: YOU CHECK OUT THESE WHIP JOCKEYS?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 5 2009, 03:12 AM~15877946
> *i think you jus lied about this whole car situation jus to look "cool" :uh:
> *


man I was just about to type that


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 03:19 PM~15881466
> *man I was just about to type that
> *


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 5 2009, 01:27 PM~15881092
> *http://www.amexpressautotransport.com/quote.html
> 
> :uh: YOU CHECK OUT THESE WHIP JOCKEYS?
> *


i skopd em out. but by da looks ofda descripton der brokers. wich is wut iv had2 deel wif evr sinc i got dis car. 
bigboytransportrs a independant cumpany wit a dodge ram n a fif weel trailr n he sed 1500$. bbts my last resort. if he cant do it, den im guna push 4 a refund.

i got a mesage frum da cars ownr n he sed "he jus got a mesage frum allstate auto transport"

alstate auto transport isda 1st fukn asshoel who kept my deposit. wtfs he doin caln da cars ownr now aftr i canseld wit him ove a muunf ago?

i mesagd da car ownr 2 verify dat it was infact dipshit rogr frum all state auto cariers( 1st cumpany), n not allstate cariears (2nd cumpany). am curently waitn 4 da car ownr 2 verify who da guy was.
as soon as i find out who contaktd him, dat wil dictate wut il do next.
bbt is my last resort. aftr him, im pushn 4 a refund


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 02:19 PM~15881466
> *man I was just about to byte that cawk!
> *


:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 06:33 PM~15881994
> *:barf:
> *


 :|


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 02:17 PM~15881444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: silly presidents


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 5 2009, 08:49 PM~15882764
> *:uh: silly presidents
> *


Waiting for G$ re re re re remix :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 05:29 PM~15882626
> *:|
> *


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 05:53 PM~15882788
> *Waiting for G$ re re re re remix :cheesy:
> *


u stil ante evn listnd 2 my 1st 6 songs :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 10:16 PM~15883430
> *u stil ante evn listnd 2 my 1st 6 songs :angry:
> *


I listened to 1 but they take so long to load on my stolen wifi


----------



## MS. MALICE (Jul 10, 2009)

what the hell is goin on in here?

regalman said to say "whats up".

dumbass is drunk as usual. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MS. MALICE_@Dec 5 2009, 11:09 PM~15883890
> *what the hell is goin on in here?
> 
> regalman said to say "whats up".
> ...


post pics of yourself :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 02:17 PM~15881444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 5 2009, 07:26 PM~15883522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, *509Rider*

:uh: kik rox chekbook ryda! :buttkick:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 11:47 PM~15885338
> *: \
> :rofl:
> *


swinging buy to shoot a load in your eye


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2009, 10:49 PM~15885354
> *swinging buy to shoot a load in your eye
> *


:closes eye:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 11:49 PM~15885353
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, 509Rider
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MS. MALICE_@Dec 5 2009, 09:09 PM~15883890
> *what the hell is goin on in here?
> 
> regalman said to say "whats up".
> ...


:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 10:58 PM~15885402
> *:wave:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15881437


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2009, 10:52 PM~15885375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15885369
> *:closes eye:
> *


Dont hide your gay tedencies


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 12:02 AM~15885422
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15881437
> *


 :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15885369
> *:closes eye:
> *


:roflmao:

Hey what about the other eye? :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 11:48 PM~15885691
> *:uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 11:54 PM~15885741
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Hey what about the other eye?  :0
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2009, 11:09 PM~15885480
> *Dont hide your gay tedencies
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

This is like a shelter home to all the offtopican's!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dis plase is lyk rehab


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Dec 6 2009, 03:18 AM~15886358
> *This is like a shelter home to all the offtopican's!
> *


:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wheres the spinner at!?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 6 2009, 02:22 PM~15889368
> *wheres the spinner at!?
> *


no werd yet. i poastd in his topik on heer n he ignord it n replyd ta 2 othr poasts but not myne. i ges wen he sed heel hav it dun on friday, he ment in 2 fridays.
dec 11 is stedily aproachn. heees cuttn it prety close :around:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 05:31 PM~15889916
> *no werd yet. i poastd in his topik on heer n he ignord it n replyd ta 2 othr poasts but not myne. i ges wen he sed heel hav it dun on friday, he ment in 2 fridays.
> dec 11 is stedily aproachn. heees cuttn it prety close :around:
> *


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 6 2009, 03:39 PM~15889984
> *:0
> *


am curently lookn 4 a good truk in ca n found a few. 1 hasa 5.7l v8. u think dat wood b enuff 2 tow a 5000 pound car?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 05:59 PM~15890172
> *am curently lookn 4 a good truk in ca n found a few. 1 hasa 5.7l v8. u think dat wood b enuff 2 tow a 5000 pound car?
> *


yeah, if there arent a lot of hills where you live.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 6 2009, 04:38 PM~15890500
> *yeah, if there arent a lot of hills where you live.
> *


my boss gav me da orig idea of buyn a workn truk in cali. flyn out ther, rentin a uhaul n drivn da truk, coup devil n trailr bak heer. dat way only spendn 1way in gas, n wen i get heer i can sell da truk localy n get close 2, if not mor den wut i payd 4 it.

n dats soundn alot bettr. i jus dont wana get a truk wif 2smal ofa engin.

u think a 350 & 390 v8 wood b 2small


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 06:57 PM~15890675
> *my boss gav me da orig idea of buyn a workn truk in cali. flyn out ther, rentin a uhaul n drivn da truk, coup devil n trailr bak heer. dat way only spendn 1way in gas, n wen i get heer i can sell da truk localy n get close 2, if not mor den wut i payd 4 it.
> 
> n dats soundn alot bettr. i jus dont wana get a truk wif 2smal ofa engin.
> ...


dont go smaller than a 350


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Dec 6 2009, 04:18 AM~15886358
> *This is like a shelter home to all the offtopican's!
> *



CORRECT YOU ARE MY FRIEND!!! :yes:

KAKALAK'S IS TOO.... 

IMA START ONE ONCE I GET MY PICS IN ORDER SO I HOPE ALL YALL SWANG AND TALK SOME MESS FROM TIME TO TIME....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 6 2009, 06:40 PM~15891697
> *dont go smaller than a 350
> *


narowd it down 2 dees 3

my 1st chouise
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...1123#vi-content

2nd choise 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

n my las choise
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 6 2009, 06:49 PM~15891788
> *CORRECT YOU ARE MY FRIEND!!! :yes:
> 
> KAKALAK'S IS TOO....
> ...


whos ms malise? she cald u a dumass las nite (si chisme)


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 07:55 PM~15891848
> *narowd it down 2 dees 3
> 
> my 1st chouise
> ...


Da fuck dis gotta do with Skewner?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 6 2009, 06:56 PM~15891860
> *Da fuck dis gotta do with Skewner?
> *


***** u is skewnur :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15891867
> ****** u is skewnur :uh:
> *


Da hell with dat shat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 6 2009, 06:58 PM~15891885
> *Da hell with dat shat
> *


^_^


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 08:56 PM~15891857
> *whos ms malise? she cald u a dumass las nite (si chisme)
> *



CHE MY NOOKIE PIECE... :biggrin: 

WE TALK UGLY TO EACH OTHER.... ITS JUSS JOKES....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 6 2009, 08:28 PM~15892261
> *CHE MY NOOKIE PIECE...  :biggrin:
> 
> WE TALK UGLY TO EACH OTHER....  ITS JUSS JOKES....
> *


Thats pimpish


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 6 2009, 10:01 PM~15892653
> *Thats pimpish
> *



HAVE A TOUCH OF IT INA BLOOD.....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 08:04 PM~15891960
> *^_^
> *


:Christian side hug:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 6 2009, 09:49 PM~15891788
> *CORRECT YOU ARE MY FRIEND!!! :yes:
> 
> KAKALAK'S IS TOO....
> ...


 :0 I just made a friend and wasnt even trying :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 6 2009, 10:52 PM~15894980
> *:Christian side hug:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 6 2009, 07:28 PM~15892261
> *CHE MY NOOKIE PIECE...  :biggrin:
> 
> WE TALK UGLY TO EACH OTHER....  ITS JUSS JOKES....
> *


pix


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


MY SPINRS STIL NOT DUN. IMA CALL EM 2MARO N FIND OUT DA DEELYO. MAIK SHUR HE DIDNT 4GET ABOUT IT PR SUMTN. I NEED IT BY DEC 11 NO QUESTIONS. ALREDY GOT MAH ICP TIKITS. JUS WAITN 2 GET MAH EMBLEM BAK. I HOPES HE GETS IT DUN N DUZ A GOOD JOB. I STIL NEEDA GO GET FITTED 4 A STAINLES CHAIN, LATHE UP SUM SPACERS 4 DA SPINNR, DEN PUT IT AL 2GETHR. PROLY GON HAV2 REDRILL DA CENTR 2 GET DA BEARINS 2 FALL IN. OR FILE DA CENTRS OUT. SO IM :x: DAT ITS GET DUN BY TUZ OR WEDS KUZ I STIL NEEDA DO MO WORK 2 IT.

EDSEL TIME!


MAID MY FRONT FLOOR SECTION. I ORIGINALY INTENDID 2 FORM IT OUTA 1 PIESE BY HEATN IT UP. SHIT WASNT GOIN GOOD SO I SED FUK DAT. IMA G BAK 2 MY CUT N WELD FAZE

B4










AFTR



























DRILLD MY SPOTWELD HOLES 2 AFIX 2 DA UNDR CHANNEL 4 MO STRENGHT










DA NEW WORK STATION









STIL NOT DUN WIT DA DOOR, BUT IS ABOUT 95% DUN









STIL NEDA MAIK DA PARTS 4 EACH OPOSITE SIDE









AS ABOUT 16* OUTSIDE. BUT I GOTA WARM HAT









AREIAL SHOT FTW!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 12:45 AM~15895668
> *
> AREIAL SHOT FTW!
> 
> ...


How da fuck you find what you need in there? :|


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 12:03 AM~15895845
> *How da fuck you find what you need in there? :|
> *


its easy :dunno:

troof is i dont lose shit. sum othr dum mothrfukkrll go inder n mov my shit around n i cant find it. if i put sumtn sumwher, il no wer it is. but wen sum1 moves ur shit its enragin. den i cant find nufn


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 7 2009, 12:08 AM~15895879
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: :cheesy: :h5: :cheesy: :wave: :cheesy: :h5: :cheesy: :wave: :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 01:10 AM~15895888
> *its easy :dunno:
> 
> troof is i dont lose shit. sum othr dum mothrfukkrll go inder n mov my shit around n i cant find it. if i put sumtn sumwher, il no wer it is. but wen sum1 moves ur shit its enragin. den i cant find nufn
> *


I guess I'm kinda the same way but Hurricane Katrina looks like she paid you a visit.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 12:17 AM~15895926
> *I guess I'm kinda the same way but Hurricane Katrina looks like she paid you a visit.
> *


-_-


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

D;


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 6 2009, 09:18 AM~15887624
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Dec 7 2009, 01:34 AM~15896017
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: arggggggggggggg


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2009, 12:39 AM~15896041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wbahahahahahah das da fase i goin 4 wit da 1closd i :h5:

altho i htoute i showd sum teef : \


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 12:45 AM~15895668
> *
> EDSEL TIME!
> MAID MY FRONT FLOOR SECTION. I ORIGINALY INTENDID 2 FORM IT OUTA 1 PIESE BY HEATN IT UP. SHIT WASNT GOIN GOOD SO I SED FUK DAT. IMA G BAK 2 MY CUT N WELD FAZE
> ...


Looks like you could've pressed it into one piece if you had the tooling. :dunno:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 11:40 PM~15896048
> *wbahahahahahah das da fase i goin 4 wit da 1closd i :h5:
> 
> altho i htoute i showd sum teef : \
> *


One of the funniest,weirdest mofos on L.I.L!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 12:42 AM~15896056
> *Looks like you could've pressed it into one piece if you had the tooling. :dunno:
> *


i tryd. but it wasnt lookn 2 good.kuz da 2 flat parts r staggrd by 1.25'' den slope in2 eachothr/ easyr 2 cut n weld, gentle nooblet :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Dec 7 2009, 12:44 AM~15896064
> *One of the funniest,weirdest mofos on L.I.L!
> *


:thumbsup:


yet in stil winnin inda fagotry finale : \


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Dec 7 2009, 01:44 AM~15896064
> *One of the funniest,weirdest mofos on L.I.L!
> *


Yeen know


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 7 2009, 01:48 AM~15896080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

What should I do keep bullshitting around the internet,or call it a night and watch a movie and go to sleep?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Dec 7 2009, 01:07 AM~15896155
> *What should I do keep bullshitting around the internet,or call it a night and watch a movie and go to sleep?
> *


wel shits supost 2 shut down 11 min ago. :uh:
im goin 2 bed buddeh. nite nite :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 01:04 AM~15896137
> *________________________________________________
> *


 :uh: i htnk u shood go bak n rereed da ninja kwote :ugh:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 12:11 AM~15896179
> *wel shits supost 2 shut down 11 min ago. :uh:
> im goin 2 bed buddeh. nite nite :wave:
> *


Nite,nite!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 03:42 AM~15896056
> *Looks like you could've pressed it into one piece if you had the tooling. :dunno:
> *


naw when he cut that rot out....... that was the best part on that car :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:0  :biggrin: :angry: :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow u sure are a faster mabricator!! i noticed ur higheam switch is on the floor, thats old skool


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 7 2009, 11:49 AM~15897593
> *wow u sure are a faster mabricator!!  i noticed ur higheam switch is on the floor, thats old skool
> *


that prolly came stock..... I know it was in the 70's ford trucks :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 11:10 AM~15897761
> *that prolly came stock..... I know it was in the 70's ford trucks :cheesy:
> *



... yeah i know, it was on pretty much all cars up to the early 80's when they started to put it on the wand. i was complimenting gils fabricating skills, and noticing that his car is old skool becuse it has the hibeem switch on the flo. :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 05:59 AM~15896613
> *naw when he cut that rot out....... that was the best part on that car :cheesy:
> *


:uh: funy how u tok all tuff aftr u stuk me 4 my bondo spredrs :rant:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 7 2009, 08:49 AM~15897593
> *wow u sure are a faster mabricator!!  i noticed ur higheam switch is on the floor, thats old skool
> *


aww hl u truly r a bff :blushs:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 7 2009, 08:49 AM~15897593
> *wow u sure are a faster mabricator!!  i noticed ur higheam switch is on the floor, thats old skool
> *


& it werks 2!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 7 2009, 09:21 AM~15897843
> *... yeah i know, it was on pretty much all cars up to the early 80's when they started to put it on the wand. i was complimenting gils fabricating skills, and noticing that his car is old skool becuse it has the hibeem switch on the flo. :happysad:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:werd: :420: :420:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

kromr sed friday agen. i ges wen he told me las week it wod b dun friday, he ment in 2 fridays. ima try n push him 2 get it dun by thrs or weds or els il haf2 tak ofa work dis friday 2 get it, den finish makn da rest ofda parts 4 it :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 7 2009, 10:27 AM~15898482
> *YOUR GONNA HAVE EVEN MORE RUST TO FIX IF YOU DONT GET ALL THAT FOOD TRASH OFF THA TRUNK FOOL!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ghey~MonkeyCumstains---->







<----RO Sleepy


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

lilrasshole59 --->







<-----g$


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

ME-------- >
..........................







< ---- G'S

SLEEPY ----->


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 8 2009, 10:52 AM~15911466
> *lilrasshole59  --->
> 
> 
> ...


Repost!!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ghey~monkeycumstains---->







<----littlerascle59


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 11:14 AM~15912236
> *Ghey~monkeycumstains---->
> 
> 
> ...


repoast!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Dec 8 2009, 10:46 AM~15911937
> *ME-------- >
> ..........................
> 
> ...


:uh: bwhaahahahahaa


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 8 2009, 01:23 PM~15912944
> * bwhaahahahahaa
> *


x2 :rofl:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^^^ :rofl: ^^^^^


WASS UP FOOLIOS???

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 8 2009, 03:37 PM~15914327
> *user posted image
> *


 :uh: 










:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

: /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 01:50 PM~15913799
> *x2 :rofl:
> *


jus 4 u :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Oh yeah, nikka, what repop parts have you already bought for it yet?
Also, tomorrow if I don't forget, I think I know where another Edsel is located in damn near mint condition. I'm gonna swing by and check it out, I'll snap a couple of pics for ya too.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 12:23 AM~15921595
> *Oh yeah, nikka, what repop parts have you already bought for it yet?
> Also, tomorrow if I don't forget, I think I know where another Edsel is located in damn near mint condition. I'm gonna swing by and check it out, I'll snap a couple of pics for ya too.
> *


repop u meen body panels? 2 rokr panels wich wer bent 2 rong specs, but i was abl 2 work wit em, n 2 front bottm fendr tips wich wer totally rong 4 da car. i dont think deys wer evn 4 a edsel kuz evrythn was off on em.

n pixs isa must :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 01:49 AM~15921756
> *repop u meen body panels? 2 rokr panels wich wer bent 2 rong specs, but i was abl 2 work wit em, n 2 front bottm fendr tips wich wer totally rong 4 da car. i dont think deys wer evn 4 a edsel kuz evrythn was off on em.
> 
> n pixs isa must :nicoderm:
> *


Have you been able to find a parts car? Don't feel like goin back the thread to look


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Gotta go, my wife wants me to give her a donkey punch right now. Holla


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

beekeeper~jesuscheeks is still awake like a snake :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

COOP DEVIL UPDATS!!!!!!!!!!

WEL I WOKE UP ERLY DIS MORNIN N CALLD N CANSELD MY 2ND CAR SHIPPN ASSHOLE. MOFO DIDNT EVN ANSER DA FONE SO I LEFT HIM A MESAGE.
DEN I CALD MY CREDIT CARD COMPANY N INITIATED DA PROPR PROCEDURS 2 GET MY FUL REFUND.

DEN I GO 2 WORK N MY BOSS FINALY GETN REDY 2 DO HIS SHIPPN STUFF. HEES GOT A TOTAL OF 4 VEHIKLS NEEDIN TRANSPORT, PLUS MYNE.

I ALSO LOCATD DA STREET WER MY CAR IS IN CRAPPYFRONIA.
SEMITRUK DRIVRS GUNA HAV2 PROLLY STOP ONDA MAIN ROAD N HAV DA DEVILE PUSHD DOWN DA GUYS DRIVWAY, DOWN HIS STREET, 2 DA MAIN ROAD.
DA GUYS DRIVWAY IS ABOUT 350FT AWAY FRUM DA MAIN ROAD SO SHOODNT B 2HARD

PIXSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
DA ARROWS POINTN 2 DA ROAD WER DA CARS AT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 9 2009, 12:51 AM~15921766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ok il add dat 1 2 ur list of 29 othr name altrations 4 me


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15905562
> *:angry:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 04:05 AM~15921844
> *i lookd, but i didnt wana spend ovr 1000 so i sed 4get it. im doin all my bodywork wit home made pieses anyway n da car was 100% complete wen i got it. evn has da orig spare, n orig tire iron n da car jak dat looks lyk a farm jak. i
> was lookn ata parts car 4 a windhseeld tho kuz mynes b crakd yo : \
> iv seen ur wife she prety hawt ^_^
> ...


I havent seen her


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 9 2009, 11:29 AM~15924475
> *I havent seen her
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 01:53 PM~15924752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats my sooooongggggg................... Dats my sooooong :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 9 2009, 01:14 PM~15924942
> *Dats my sooooongggggg................... Dats my sooooong :cheesy:
> *




:|


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 02:43 PM~15925319
> *:|
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: post horin idiots


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 03:27 PM~15926906
> *:uh: post horin idiots
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 04:27 PM~15926906
> *:uh: post horin idiots
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 05:27 PM~15926906
> *:uh: post horin idiots
> *


:thumbsup: congrats G$.... you managed to spell 2 out of 3 words correctly :thumbsup: Im so proud to be on your friend list :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 9 2009, 02:33 PM~15926990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0_o


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 02:27 PM~15926906
> *:uh: post horin idiots
> *


 :uh: HOLY SHIT I SAW THAT POAST AND THOUGHT IT WAS MINES :around:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 03:45 PM~15926437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll X2 that, it's really cold outside


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 9 2009, 06:32 PM~15929718
> *:uh: HOLY SHIT I SAW THAT POAST AND THOUGHT IT WAS MINES :around:
> *


:uh: i ges iv bin spendn 2much time lookn at ur pix. ur rubbn off on me ina sorta **** way reel tok mengggggg


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

user posted image


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 10:10 PM~15931074
> *user posted image
> *


 dont fuck with me like that.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 10:18 PM~15930362
> *:uh: i ges iv bin spendn 2much time jerkin it ta ur pix. ur rubbn all up on me ina sorta **** way reel tok mengggggg
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 9 2009, 10:07 PM~15931911
> * dont fuck with me like that.
> *


:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 07:18 PM~15930362
> *:uh: i ges iv bin spendn 2much time lookn at ur pix and rubbn one off on me and mye cupkake tittaes ina sorta **** way reel tok mengggggg
> *


 :uh: Squeeze~wienerbustinoff always cumin with the gae shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 9 2009, 07:15 PM~15930304
> *I'll X2 that, it's really cold outside
> *


da termominitr in my truk sed 15*


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Dec 9 2009, 09:18 PM~15932096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: prime xampls of idioticity


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 07:44 PM~15808331
> *why not just paint it red? wouldnt that be more appropriate? or paint it all red but the spinner part...
> *


u meen lyk dis?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOIN ON IN HERE??? :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 10 2009, 11:38 AM~15935678
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS GOIN ON IN HERE???  :angry:
> 
> *


Damn sure aint no progress pics :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 10 2009, 09:38 AM~15935678
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS GOIN ON IN HERE???  :angry:
> 
> *


faggotry


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 10 2009, 02:20 AM~15934193
> *u meen lyk dis?
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: i guess


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 10 2009, 01:07 PM~15936832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Dec 10 2009, 08:38 AM~15935678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wel i bak frum teh cromr. stopd at home depot 2 get mah chain. am putn it 2gethr now :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 10 2009, 10:31 PM~15942659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD YOB FOOLIO... LOOKS BAD AZZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 10 2009, 09:55 PM~15942934
> *GOOD YOB FOOLIO...  LOOKS BAD AZZ!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 10 2009, 09:31 PM~15942659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gay Bling


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 10 2009, 10:32 PM~15943436
> *Gay Bling
> *


Gott admit tho, he did do a good job on it, even if its ghey bling.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 10 2009, 09:55 PM~15943785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur gay


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 10 2009, 08:55 PM~15942934
> *GOOD YOB FOOLIO...  LOOKS BAD AZZ!!!  :biggrin:
> *


orly?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 10 2009, 09:32 PM~15943436
> *Gay Bling
> *


ill buttfuk ur grandma n skeet on her bingo card


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 11 2009, 12:37 AM~15944978
> *ill buttfuk ur grandma n skeet on her bingo card
> *


Necrophiliac much??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 10 2009, 11:41 PM~15945018
> *Necrophiliac much??
> *


yes. vary


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 11 2009, 01:35 AM~15944967
> *orly?
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Fecal matter under long nails+ dirty floor= supreme faggotry


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 11 2009, 08:18 AM~15946691
> *:biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 11 2009, 09:41 AM~15947443
> *Fecal matter under long nails+ dirty floor= supreme faggotry
> *


kik rix 509nutryda :buttkick:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 10 2009, 11:35 PM~15944967
> *orly?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: sweetassanalpendant.com


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 11 2009, 12:37 AM~15944978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 11 2009, 01:37 AM~15944978
> *ill buttfuk ur grandma n skeet on her bingo card
> *


:roflmao: i lol'd


how much does the whole necklace weigh?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

DONT HAVE CHIT TO SAY SOOOOOO ENJOY ME FISHYS.... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 11 2009, 03:52 PM~15951149
> *:roflmao: i lol'd
> how much does the whole necklace weigh?
> *


:h5:

idk. proly 6-9 pounds. im in peroria aftr 3hrs of drivn at da las bang pow boom tour. wont get home 4 about 7hrs aftr dis was poastd. dey alouwd camras so i myt get sum pix 

dey let me in wit da chain :cheesy:

n ill weigh it 2maros


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 11 2009, 12:56 PM~15949129
> *:uh: sweetassanalpendant.com
> *


:uh: ayo mangggg is u atda icp consert in peoria i dont c ur semen smuggln self heer


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15953029
> *DONT HAVE CHIT TO SAY SOOOOOO ENJOY ME FISHYS....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :rant:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 11 2009, 09:32 PM~15953729
> *:uh: :rant:
> *



NINJA SHUT UP ANY ADORE MY FISH TANK!!!! :biggrin: 

ON ANOTHER NOTE, I WAS CLEANIN UP MY STACKS OF STUFF AND I FOUND SOME PICS FROM MY DADS CAR CLUB FROM THE 80'S.... I FOUND A PIC OF THE CAR THAT MY DADS HOMIE HAD BACK IN THA DAY THAT MADE ME LOVE EDSELS... I WILLL SCAN IT MANANA AND POST IT HERE FIRST (TO DRRUNNKK/// NOWS)... ALONG WITH SOME OTHER RIDES MY DADS HOMIES HAD...  

ITS NOT A FOUR DOOR BUT THA CACA NONE THA LESS.. :biggrin: 

STAY TUNED....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 11 2009, 09:37 PM~15954397
> *NINJA SHUT UP ANY ADORE MY FISH TANK!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE, I WAS CLEANIN UP MY STACKS OF STUFF AND I FOUND SOME PICS FROM MY DADS CAR CLUB FROM THE 80'S....  I FOUND A PIC OF THE CAR THAT MY DADS HOMIE HAD BACK IN THA DAY THAT MADE ME LOVE EDSELS... I WILLL SCAN IT MANANA AND POST IT HERE FIRST (TO DRRUNNKK/// NOWS)...  ALONG WITH SOME OTHER RIDES MY DADS HOMIES HAD...
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 11 2009, 09:28 PM~15953684
> *
> 
> dey let me in wit da chain :cheesy:
> ...


u meen there was a chance they wudnt let u in with it?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 11 2009, 08:37 PM~15954397
> *NINJA SHUT UP ANY ADORE MY FISH TANK!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE, I WAS CLEANIN UP MY STACKS OF STUFF AND I FOUND SOME PICS FROM MY DADS CAR CLUB FROM THE 80'S....  I FOUND A PIC OF THE CAR THAT MY DADS HOMIE HAD BACK IN THA DAY THAT MADE ME LOVE EDSELS... I WILLL SCAN IT MANANA AND POST IT HERE FIRST (TO DRRUNNKK/// NOWS)...  ALONG WITH SOME OTHER RIDES MY DADS HOMIES HAD...
> ...


:taps fingrs on desk impatiently:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 12 2009, 10:38 AM~15958667
> *u meen there was a chance they wudnt let u in with it?
> *


i thoute kuz da huge heavy chain was 4ft long pluz da giant emblem, dey myta cunsidrd it a wepon. kuz i cood use it 2 choke sum1 or myself wit. tis a full size link chain n dey was pattn pepo down 2 get in. der was a guy n girl patn folk down/ i got inda line 2 get pattd by da girl n she sed i gota go in2 da dude line n i was lyk (hope its no ****) :ugh:
dude patd me down n let me thru. i had da flyst chain inda hole bildin


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

n i owe about 5pepo pms. my box is ful so il get2 em 2nite i promis


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ne1 offer to buy it frum u?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 12 2009, 05:57 PM~15961026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO PICS FOR US??? :dunno:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

O.G. WOLVES CAR CLUB AROUND 1984 OR SO.... HOUSTON TEXAS....  

THIS WAS MY DADS CAR CLUB FROM BACK IN THE DAYS... THIS IS WHERE MY TASTE IN CARS WAS FORMED... LEAD SLEDS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

THE EDSEL.... NAMED THE MISFIT.... 










DONNA....





































CHRISTINE...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Dec 12 2009, 05:09 PM~15961542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wen i gets hope. hav buta few dat rnt 2 good


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

wtf?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 12 2009, 07:04 PM~15961081
> *i thoute kuz da huge heavy chain was 4ft long pluz da giant emblem, dey myta cunsidrd it a wepon. kuz i cood use it 2 choke sum1 or myself wit it. tis a full size link chain n dey was pattn pepo down 2 get in. der was a guy n girl patn folk down/ i got inda line 2 get pattd by da girl n she sed i gota go in2 da dude line n i was lyk (hope its no ****) :ugh:
> dude patd me down n let me thru. i had da flyst chain inda hole bildin
> *


that would of been a good idea  :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 12 2009, 08:06 PM~15962852
> *O.G. WOLVES CAR CLUB AROUND 1984 OR SO....  HOUSTON TEXAS....
> 
> THIS WAS MY DADS CAR CLUB FROM BACK IN THE DAYS...  THIS IS WHERE MY TASTE IN CARS WAS FORMED...  LEAD SLEDS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


das a 59 lyk mynes :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Dec 12 2009, 09:01 PM~15963383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: how bout i maik a fist wit ur nek in it u pencil neckd geek


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

DOPE TOPIC :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 12 2009, 11:11 PM~15964686
> *DOPE TOPIC :uh:
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: FLAPPY POONED CRACK SKANK


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

frum mah consert lasnite
hed pe

















kodak camras suk inflamd anuses pinksok wen its dark n far away 
































:cheesy:

















skr8 wiln out mang!!!!!!















dennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn











onda fukn way home










jus startd my 2.5hour driv home











n who do i c???????????????????????????????????????


















































fukn cok sukkrs gav me a 75$ fine 4 ground effekts!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 01:38 AM~15964420
> *:uh:
> :uh: how bout i maik a fist wit ur nek in it u pencil neckd geek
> *


as long as its chromed, it will look terrific :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

whats illegal about ground effects


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

fukn cok sukkrs gav me a 75$ fine 4 ground effekts! 


:uh: ground effects were awesome in 1994...pics of said effects with cops smiling giving u the thumbs up and middle finger with ticket in hand


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 13 2009, 12:26 AM~15965340
> *whats illegal about ground effects
> *


aparently in illnoiz u cant hav undrbody lites. wich i didnt evn no


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 13 2009, 12:26 AM~15965350
> * :uh: ground effects were awesome in 1994...pics of said effects with cops smiling giving u the thumbs up and middle finger with ticket in hand
> *


:uh: bwhahahaha idiot


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 12:55 AM~15965561
> *aparently in illnoiz u cant hav undrbody lites. wich i didnt evn no
> *


 :uh: its cuz you are an inbread asshole


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 13 2009, 01:08 AM~15965606
> *:uh: its cuz you are an inbread asshole
> *


 :uh: n ur my bff so wuts dat say bout u mr smartypants


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 03:55 AM~15965561
> *aparently in illnoiz u cant hav undrbody lites. wich i didnt evn no
> *


I thought you just couldnt see the light itself. If you could see the light emitting from it then they were fine


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 12:37 AM~15964414
> *das a 59 lyk mynes  :cheesy:
> *



:yes:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

here you go bitch, buy this and ill send you the parts thru the mail.

http://merced.craigslist.org/cto/1505877607.html


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 03:18 AM~15965891
> *:uh: n ur my bff so wuts dat say bout u mr smartypants
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 02:18 AM~15965891
> *:uh: n ur my bff so wuts dat say bout u mr smartypants
> *


that i like assholes :burn: :burn: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Dec 13 2009, 02:24 PM~15968751
> *here you go bitch, buy this and ill send you the parts thru the mail.
> 
> http://merced.craigslist.org/cto/1505877607.html
> *


dat guys crazy!!!!! my 59 edsel was cheepr den dat, n also myn hasa largr engin, was in runnin/ drivn condition, n also myns gotta much much nicer interior.

altho i doo need dat windsheeld 


ayo u anywher neer fieldbrook ca?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 13 2009, 06:42 AM~15966346
> *I thought you just couldnt see the light itself. If you could see the light emitting from it then they were fine
> *


not in killanoiz :nosad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 13 2009, 04:24 PM~15969613
> *that i like assholes :burn: :burn:  :uh:
> *


:uh: u r wut u eat


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 04:30 PM~15969679
> *dat guys crazy!!!!! my 59 edsel was cheepr den dat, n also myn hasa largr engin, was in runnin/ drivn condition, n also myns gotta much much nicer interior.
> 
> altho i doo need dat windsheeld
> ...


negative my crusty friend. thats almost oregon.
*
US-101 N
397 mi 7 hours 3 mins *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

aww wtf i went 2 poast hore in krakrtwats thred n he closd it down wtf. howm i posta get my post count up now :angry:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHATCHA THINK G~MONEY??? HAVE A LIL MORE DETAIL WORK TO DO BUT SHE GETTIN THERE....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 13 2009, 07:01 PM~15970914
> *WHATCHA THINK G~MONEY???  HAVE A LIL MORE DETAIL WORK TO DO BUT SHE GETTIN THERE....
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: dat dontlook lyk a edsel on dubs :rant:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 10:11 PM~15971731
> *:uh: dat dontlook lyk a edsel on dubs :rant:
> *



NOPE... SIX FO WAGON ON STOCKS....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 13 2009, 07:12 PM~15971747
> *NOPE... SIX FO WAGON ON STOCKS....
> *


you should have taken the motor out and painted the frame a lil better. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: thats a cute little baby motor


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 13 2009, 07:51 PM~15972219
> *:uh: thats a cute little baby motor
> *


you thinking 305 or 327? i'm thinking 305.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 13 2009, 08:58 PM~15972303
> *you thinking 305 or 327? i'm thinking 305.
> *


im thinkn ur an idiot


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 08:29 PM~15972679
> *im thinkn ur an idiot
> *


i'm thinking you should set that piece of shit edsel on fire and push it off a cliff!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 13 2009, 09:45 PM~15972853
> *i'm thinking you should set that piece of shit edsel on fire and push it off a cliff!!!!!
> *


Y SOO







???


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

STFU!! :buttkick:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 13 2009, 08:01 PM~15970914
> *WHATCHA THINK G~MONEY???  HAVE A LIL MORE DETAIL WORK TO DO BUT SHE GETTIN THERE....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 14 2009, 12:24 AM~15974495
> *STFU!! :buttkick:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 12:28 AM~15974516
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 14 2009, 02:40 AM~15974813
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 14 2009, 03:03 AM~15974902
> *:rofl:
> *


Whose da white kid in your avi on m.s.?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 02:14 AM~15974926
> *Whose da white kid in your avi on m.s.?
> *


ur mom


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 14 2009, 03:34 AM~15974961
> *ur mom
> *


My mom ain't white


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Dec 13 2009, 10:44 PM~15972133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


283.....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

She-genderbubbleguts rides with neon :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 08:31 PM~15970075
> *aww wtf i went 2 poast hore in krakrtwats thred n he closd it down wtf. howm i posta get my post count up now :angry:
> *


All good things must come to an end


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 14 2009, 09:56 AM~15976373
> *All good things must cum in ma reerend
> *


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 14 2009, 08:48 AM~15975833
> *She-genderbubbleguts rides with neon :ugh:
> *


:uh: reel tok inflamd anus


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 14 2009, 10:53 AM~15976850
> *:uh: reel tok inflamd anus
> *


 :uh: queef~thundermonkeyjock slaps gay ass wheels on trucks for comparison


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 14 2009, 03:28 PM~15978251
> *:uh: queef~thundermonkeyjock slaps gay ass wheels on trucks for comparison
> *



:roflmao: 

i liked that one....

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 14 2009, 01:28 PM~15978251
> *:uh: queef~thundermonkeyjock slaps gay ass wheels on trucks for comparison
> *


:uh: g~weinerbootysause gon slap anothr gay ass bumpr stikkr on incontinent jizzpants <s>failurmobile</s> pontiak


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 14 2009, 01:59 PM~15978626
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i liked that one....
> ...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15981666
> *
> *



DONT BE MAD....  

UZ MY NINJA....  

THAT ONE WAS FUNNY THOUGH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Cheese~weaselfingergrease gonna get teh hurtz :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 14 2009, 11:46 PM~15984866
> *Cheese~weaselfingergrease gonna get teh hurtz :uh:
> *


 :uh: iz gunna put teh hurtz on u


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 15 2009, 12:46 AM~15984866
> *Cheese~weaselfingergrease gonna get teh hurtz :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 15 2009, 02:18 AM~15985652
> *Iz diggin mah nu harekut
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: wtf u tink u doin. dis ante ur bike bildup thred. no horin alowd


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 14 2009, 06:48 AM~15975509
> *I DID....  THATS RED WEST TEXAS DIRT FROM SITTIN OUT SIDE ALL SUMMER AND FALL....    COULDNT REACH SOME SPOTS....
> 
> BEFORE THA CLEAN-UP....
> ...


you might as well start posting your build up here in this thread. Doesn't look like ol' cumstains is ever gonna finish his piece of crap.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 15 2009, 07:27 PM~15992206
> *:uh: wtf u tink u doin. dis ante ur bike bildup thred. no horin alowd
> *


Just in case you ain't noticed, go back and look at the other 100 plus pages of this thread. :angry:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 15 2009, 08:34 PM~15992267
> *you might as well start posting your build up here in this thread. Doesn't look like ol' cumstains is ever gonna finish his piece of crap.
> *



:0


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 02:21 AM~15965290
> *
> 
> 
> ...












EXCEPT YOU TOPP DOGG!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 15 2009, 06:34 PM~15992267
> *you might as well start posting your build up here in this thread. Doesn't look like ol' cumstains is ever gonna finish his piece of crap.
> *


:uh: stfu rubbr dildo i dont c any uf ur bild ups :rant:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 15 2009, 10:59 PM~15994614
> *:uh: stfu rubbr dildo i dont c any uf ur bild ups :rant:
> 
> 
> ...


Settle down bro, it'll be okay.  
:hug:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 15 2009, 06:35 PM~15992276
> *Just in case you ain't noticed, go back and look at the other 100 plus pages of this thread. :angry:
> *


:uh: :angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:coolnesscrickets: :coolnesscrickets: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 15 2009, 08:15 PM~15993339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


: \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 16 2009, 12:01 AM~15995740
> *:coolnesscrickets: :coolnesscrickets:  :uh:
> Infamous James
> 
> ...


:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:





:h5:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: awesome!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 16 2009, 02:08 AM~15995799
> *: \
> *


: /


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 16 2009, 09:31 AM~15997331
> *: /
> *


:|


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 16 2009, 04:21 PM~16000076
> *:|
> 
> 
> ...



teh roach looks hungry.... :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 15 2009, 08:59 PM~15994614
> *:uh: stfu rubbr dildo i dont c any uf ur bild ups :rant:
> *


whoa...hold your horses, flash dance.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 16 2009, 02:21 PM~16000076
> *:|
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 16 2009, 09:58 PM~16004107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

here's a pic to liven this thread up...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 16 2009, 09:16 PM~16004338
> *here's a pic to liven this thread up...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf u doin poastn up ur grandmas car 4


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i jus got emaled dis! :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 16 2009, 02:16 AM~15995854
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  awesome!!!!
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 16 2009, 09:00 PM~16004865
> *:uh: wtf u doin poastn up ur grandmas car 4
> *


everyone knows lil old ladies take great care of their cars. so whats the problem? besides no one has seen a pic of a car in this thread since last year. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

whats the scoop on that caddy bro :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 17 2009, 02:02 AM~16006648
> *i jus got emaled dis!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 16 2009, 11:16 PM~16004338
> *here's a pic to liven this thread up...
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE MINES.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 17 2009, 03:34 PM~16012494
> *LOOKS LIKE MINES....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2009, 10:08 PM~16014750
> *
> *



:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2009, 06:52 AM~16007443
> *everyone knows lil old ladies take great care of their cars. so whats the problem? besides no one has seen a pic of a car in this thread since last year. :biggrin:
> *


:guns:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 17 2009, 07:20 AM~16007550
> *whats the scoop on that caddy bro :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i jus got da new engin 4 da edsel on dubs :wave:


brand new turnkey 427 ls7. cromd out wit tko 5speed trans :wave:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16016829
> *i jus got da new engin 4 da edsel on dubs :wave:
> brand new turnkey 427 ls7. cromd out wit tko 5speed trans :wave:
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 17 2009, 11:33 PM~16016966
> * :wow:  :h5:
> *


dasa 26000 dollla motr :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 17 2009, 11:19 PM~16016829
> *i jus got da new engin 4 da edsel on dubs :wave:
> brand new turnkey 427 ls7. cromd out wit tko 5speed trans :wave:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16016829
> *i jus got da new engin 4 da edsel on dubs :wave:
> brand new turnkey 427 ls7. cromd out wit tko 5speed trans :wave:
> 
> ...


since i know you work at a shop i dont beleive its yours, but if its your, that b itch will be bad ass

im getting an ls engine for my 4 door too, ls2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 18 2009, 12:57 AM~16017537
> *since i know you work at a shop i dont beleive its yours,
> *


crap 

wut gav it away? da paintd walls or da conkreted floor


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 02:05 AM~16017566
> *crap
> 
> wut gav it away? da paintd walls or da conkreted floor
> *


actually its the price those run for..not saying your poor but your appearance..ugh never mind









:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 18 2009, 01:10 AM~16017589
> *actually its the price those run for..not saying your poor but your  appearance..ugh never mind
> :biggrin:
> *


da 1s closest 2 u, hurt u da most :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 02:23 AM~16017640
> *da 1s closest 2 u, hurt u da most :tears:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 02:05 AM~16017566
> *crap
> 
> wut gav it away? da paintd walls or da conkreted floor
> *


 :angry:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

a gm in a ford makes 4 one gay g money


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Dec 18 2009, 05:57 AM~16018305
> *a gm in a ford makes 4 one gay g money
> *


i guess we know what the g stands for.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 01:19 AM~16016829
> *i jus got da new engin 4 da edsel on dubs :wave:
> brand new turnkey 427 ls7. cromd out wit tko 5speed trans :wave:
> 
> ...



THAT IS A SICK MOTOR!!! WHAT THEY PUTTIN IT IN??? :dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 02:23 AM~16017640
> *da 1s closest 2 u, hurt u da most :tears:
> *


**** are homos because they're gay.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 18 2009, 04:00 PM~16021538
> ***** are homos because they're gay.
> *



AINT DAT DA TRUFFS.... :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 01:19 AM~16016829
> *i jus got da new engin 4 da edsel on dubs :wave:
> brand new turnkey 427 ls7. cromd out wit tko 5speed trans :wave:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 01:48 AM~16017081
> *dasa 26000 dollla motr :cheesy:
> *


how'd u come up on dat mayne?!!? that shit is sick!!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 18 2009, 05:53 PM~16023055
> *how'd u come up on dat mayne?!!? that shit is sick!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 18 2009, 07:40 PM~16023439
> *:uh:
> *


^^^^ HE BEAT ME TO IT.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 18 2009, 06:48 AM~16018260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5finga discount :nicoderm: :around:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 08:30 PM~16023835
> *
> i fappd 2 pix of ur wife ^_^
> 
> ...



HAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 18 2009, 08:29 PM~16024478
> *
> HAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> ...


: \


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 18 2009, 09:31 PM~16024499
> *: \
> *


:happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 18 2009, 07:29 PM~16024478
> *
> HAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

so this isnt your engine


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Dec 18 2009, 07:48 PM~16024658
> *so this isnt your engine
> *


:no: :rofl:





n fuk my nutridr h$


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 06:53 PM~16024714
> *:no: :rofl:
> n fuk my nutridr h$
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 08:53 PM~16024714
> *:no: :rofl:
> n fuk my nutridr h$
> *


:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2009, 07:56 PM~16024747
> *:|
> *


how my dik taste bich


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2009, 09:56 PM~16024747
> *:|
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 09:08 PM~16024848
> *how my dik taste bich
> *


someday soon you will find another person to beef with (no ****) best of luck with the search and happy holidays


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2009, 08:15 PM~16024907
> *someday soon you will find another person to beef with (no ****) best of luck with the search and happy holidays
> *


:scrutinize:

im curently atemptin 2 desifr ur choise of emotikon. weev havnt xactly bin on smilin terms as of late, or 4evr 4 dat mattr. i always thoute u harbord sum deep seedid h8tred 4 g$, dat may or maynot b fagotry realtid.

u jus wishd me hapy holidays. but y? cood dis b an oliv branch of sorts? a potential truce? da beginin ofa lyf long frendship? 2 b panefuly honest, im not quite shur yet. i dont want 2 b 2 eagr n scare u off, but i also dont wana thro anymo gas onda fire. so 2 test teh watrs, i wil cautiously respond wif




thank u buddeh


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 17 2009, 11:19 PM~16016829
> *i jus got da new engin 4 da edsel on dubs :wave:
> brand new turnkey 427 ls7. cromd out wit tko 5speed trans :wave:
> 
> ...


 :uh: you broke into a shop while the door was going down like Indiana Jones and grabbed your dildo in place of the hat while your sidekick took a pick of someone's vette motor?? Weak~CameraPictureTheif stole a pic pak from a real car builder :thumbsdown:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2009, 12:00 AM~16026530
> *:uh: you broke into a shop while the door was going down like Indiana Jones and grabbed your dildo in place of the hat while your sidekick took a pick of someone's vette motor?? Weak~CameraPictureTheif stole a pic pak from a real car builder :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: bich a customr boute dat motor 4 his fully custom 50'sumtn belair we buildn 4 him :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: WUT IT DOO GEE MUNEY?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 19 2009, 12:57 AM~16026896
> *:wave: WUT IT DOO GEE MUNEY?
> *


:wave: long time no tok. u biv avoidn me agen


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

look wut i found on ebay. same model saem yeer, cept dis is no poast.




dis is da xakt same fuikn color as myne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:



http://i.ebayimg.com/13/!BhstTqQBmk~&#...b,Yolw~~_12.JPG


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 02:05 AM~16026924
> *look wut i found on ebay. same model saem yeer, cept dis is no poast.
> dis is da xakt same fuikn color as myne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/13/!BhstTqQBmk~&#...b,Yolw~~_12.JPG
> *


You gonna get it?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 19 2009, 09:51 AM~16028445
> *TTT
> *


thanx lurch! :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 19 2009, 10:06 AM~16028559
> *You gonna get it?
> *


his resrvs 2 hy. but i wood lyk dat windsheeld n his inside doorpanel fabrics bary much


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 10:30 AM~16028708
> *his resrvs 2 hy. but i wood lyk dat windsheeld n his inside doorpanel fabrics bary much
> *


and his reer bumpr. it looks reely reely nise


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 12:35 PM~16028740
> *and his reer bumpr. it looks reely reely nise
> *


didnt even say no **** :uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 19 2009, 02:27 PM~16029847
> *didnt even say no **** :uh:
> *


Maybe because he's a ****, duh. Have you seen how he's been tryin to e-rape huttpuff lately. 
I may to call, "Teh ****** Killer", to end Ghey~MonkeyCumstain's life.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 19 2009, 03:17 PM~16030703
> *Maybe because he's a ****, duh. Have you seen how he's been tryin to e-rape huttpuff lately.
> I may to call, "Teh ****** Killer", to end Ghey~MonkeyCumstain's life.
> *


:uh: uh oh sumbodys mad kuz of da nakid skydyvr pik :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS+Dec 19 2009, 01:27 PM~16029840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 06:02 PM~16031373
> *:uh: uh oh sumbodys mad kuz of da nakid skydyvr pik :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


Naw, I actually fapped to it about 47 times.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 19 2009, 06:15 PM~16032029
> *Naw, I actually fapped to it about 47 times.
> *


das almos as many times as i fappd 2 ur wifes pik


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 19 2009, 08:15 PM~16032029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM CONTAINING SAID PICS.... :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 19 2009, 08:33 PM~16033437
> *DAS ALOT....  TEH ADHD MAKES ME LOOSE INTEREST AFTER DA SECOND OR THIRD FAP....
> PM CONTAINING SAID PICS....  :cheesy:
> *


pm sent! :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 20 2009, 12:21 AM~16034564
> *pm sent! :cheesy:
> *



dat old raisin helps me not...... post teh big ethnic tits with giant dark nirps if you wanna help me out... :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 11:21 PM~16034564
> *pm sent! :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 19 2009, 10:52 PM~16034874
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

where's da pics? well at least show us that gravel pit you call a shop.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Dec 19 2009, 11:27 PM~16035208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

nota edsel update so dis ante all caps.

few munfs bak i boute a new 14'' bandsaw 2 da tune ov 300$. wel i put da new blade on it n discovrd it wasa wood cutn bandsaw only. metal cutn bandsaws sposa b at lyk 400 rpm. n dis shit spins at 3800rpm :uh:

so i figurd il jus wire up a reostat 2 drop da voltage n slow shit down, rathr den mess wit puly n belt sizes..

50$ latr got my reostat....











wel i wird shit up n it didnt fukn work!!! dis fukn ac motr gota soft start, 2speed typ bulshit. so wen i reostated da speed down, it woodnt kik in2 2nd speed, n it didnt hav enuf powr 2 cut 18ga. :uh: 

inside da motr can. wen it hits about 1300, da clutch switchs da diafram in2 2nd speed. wel havn it jus belo switchn speed, it chatters between da 2speeds. u can c da blu arc. dats it jumpn between da diafram plate n da hy amp circuit. its arcn between lo amp n hy amp.










dat big gold thng isda clutch. wen it hits sertin rpms, it opens up n lets da diafram mov.











wel aftr about 30min of fukn wit da clutch, coutnrweights, offsettn it n wutnot. i cam 2 da conclusion dat i cant bypas it. lo amp ante enuff power 2 cut shit, n 2nd speeds 2 fast 2 cut steel, n i cant lowr da speed any by meens electrical. its thrown sparks wen i cut sheetmetl.










so about 3hours total, n 50$+, im stuk wit a thing dat i dont need :angry:

im curently doin da math 2 figur out pully sizez n belt lenght.
cam 2 da cunclusion
dat 

upgradn 2 a drivn pully of 15'' insted of 6'', wood drop my un reostated hy amp 2nd speed 2 about 1440 rpm.

n downgradn 2 a driv pully of 1 3/8'' wood get me at about 720rpm, inda unreostated, 2nd stage, hy amp circuit.

if i can find a drivn puly of 16'' or mor, dat wood b bettr sinc i woodnt haf2 rpm drop so much onda reostat. if i chang my pullys, il b abl 2 hit 2nd stage inda motor, run full hy amp powr, at a lowr rpm. il keep da reostat 2 fine tune 


ya i no its not a edsel on dubs update, but getn dis ban saw 2 work wood maik my body werk mov much fastr, sinc i woodnt hav2 clamp my portable ina vise n hold it wif 2 hands. no mor gettn mah hand stuk inda bandsaw blade


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 03:05 AM~16026924
> *look wut i found on ebay. same model saem yeer, cept dis is no poast.
> dis is da xakt same fuikn color as myne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/13/!BhstTqQBmk~&#...b,Yolw~~_12.JPG
> *


def a bigger fan of the hardtops :happysad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

G-gremlin~CarTurnedTruck faps to foe does :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 20 2009, 04:38 AM~16036051
> *nota edsel update so dis ante all caps.
> 
> few munfs bak i boute a new 14'' bandsaw 2 da tune ov 300$. wel i put da new blade on it n discovrd it wasa wood cutn bandsaw only. metal cutn bandsaws sposa b at lyk 400 rpm. n dis shit spins at 3800rpm :uh:
> ...


HUH????????


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 20 2009, 01:42 PM~16038016
> *HUH????????
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 20 2009, 08:36 AM~16036643
> *def a bigger fan of the hardtops :happysad:
> *


</3


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Dec 20 2009, 08:59 AM~16036746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 20 2009, 05:29 PM~16039049
> *</3
> *


:,\


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 09:28 AM~16028691
> *thanx! :h5:
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

So is their a project being built in here or is this more like gbunnys personal blog with pictures?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 20 2009, 05:32 PM~16039068
> *:uh: gess im 2 smart 4 u tonto!!!!!
> *


O-REALLY???????? :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 21 2009, 11:44 AM~16047155
> *So is their a project being built in here or is this more like gbunnys personal blog with pictures?
> *


:uh: wel if u didnt hav ur hed so far up ur ass ud no dat i bout my 3rd vehikl. a 1963 cadilak coup devil 2doe. its not heer, n i hav no pix 2 prov i aktual;y boute it. but i did!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHATS UP FALKER???? :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 21 2009, 05:35 PM~16051312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a fucking piece of shit!!!!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 22 2009, 08:40 PM~16061983
> *what a fucking piece of shit!!!!!
> *



DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS.....  









































OR IN G~MONEY'S CASE WAAAAAAAY DIFFERENT FOLKS.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 22 2009, 06:40 PM~16061983
> *what a fucking piece of shit!!!!!
> *


:uh: is dat wut yo girl sed da 1st time u dropd yo chonies?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 22 2009, 06:50 PM~16062067
> *DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS.....
> OR IN G~MONEY'S CASE WAAAAAAAY DIFFERENT FOLKS.....
> *


  :angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: ttt for Geed~DumpsterThunderCunt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 23 2009, 01:30 AM~16065760
> *:uh: ttt for Geed~DumpsterThunderCunt
> *


:uh: bwahahah u turd burglarin idiot


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 01:31 AM~16065766
> *:uh: bwahahah u turd burglarin idiot
> *


 :uh: B~GarbageStinkyChink gotta piano in a dirt floor garage


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 23 2009, 01:34 AM~16065774
> *:uh: B~GarbageStinkyChink gotta piano in a dirt floor garage
> *


:uh: its gravel & mud uineducatid hafwit.... gravel & mud!!!!!
get it rite captin save a twat


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 02:38 AM~16065785
> *Lyke mah nu shooze
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 23 2009, 05:39 PM~16070476
> *:scrutinize:
> *



X-2... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



















































NICE CANKLES.... :tongue:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

EMPTY UR INBOX FUCKER!!!! TRYIN TO PM A NINJA.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 23 2009, 03:39 PM~16070476
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:uh: sav da poast horin 4 ur bike bildup :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 23 2009, 05:56 PM~16071720
> *EMPTY UR INBOX FUCKER!!!!  TRYIN TO PM A NINJA.....
> *


ok its emptyd


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 07:58 PM~16071748
> *ok its emptyd
> *


 :uh: 

WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER.... 

:uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 23 2009, 07:11 PM~16071874
> *:uh:
> 
> WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER....
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 06:58 PM~16071738
> *:uh: sav da poast horin 4 ur bike bildup :buttkick:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 23 2009, 06:11 PM~16071874
> *:uh:
> 
> WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 23 2009, 06:11 PM~16071874
> *:uh:
> 
> WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER....
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





ok its emptyd 4 reel :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 23 2009, 07:08 PM~16072395
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

CHECK UR CHIT FUCKER.... :angry: / :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 09:00 PM~16072922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: repost ^^^^


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 23 2009, 08:11 PM~16073036
> *:uh: repost ^^^^
> *


 :x:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 23 2009, 08:10 PM~16073024
> *CHECK UR CHIT FUCKER....  :angry: / :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 10:19 PM~16073104
> *
> *



JUS DO IT .....  

(NO ****)....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wheres the caddy??? :scrutinize:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

TXT 2 YA FONE SENT.... HIT ME BACK FUCKER!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 23 2009, 08:34 PM~16073268
> *wheres the caddy??? :scrutinize:
> *


stil in crappyfronia 

itl b heer mid jan


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 11:03 PM~16073546
> *stil in crappyfronia
> 
> itl b heer mid jan
> *



got... 


































u wazz.... 
:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 23 2009, 08:38 PM~16073295
> *TXT 2 YA FONE SENT....  HIT ME BACK FUCKER!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt get nufn :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 23 2009, 09:05 PM~16073572
> *got...
> u wazz....
> :0
> *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 11:06 PM~16073578
> *i didnt get nufn :dunno:
> *



re-sent fucker.... :uh: 

check again....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 23 2009, 09:10 PM~16073623
> *
> re-sent fucker....  :uh:
> 
> ...


dewd. im onda fone now. ante got nufn


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 11:18 PM~16073699
> *dewd. im onda fone now. ante got nufn
> *



i pm'd teh #... CALL IT.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

u sound lyk a lil kid :ugh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 11:36 PM~16073848
> *u sound lyk a lil kid :ugh:
> *



:|


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 10:36 PM~16073848
> *u sound lyk a lil kid :ugh:
> *


To catch a predator setup? :dunno: :0


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 23 2009, 11:55 PM~16074029
> *To catch a predator setup? :dunno:  :0
> *




TEH CAT WANTED TEH YUNG BUTT.. BUT IMA OLD SKOO G....  




ERROR.... TRY AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 23 2009, 09:55 PM~16074029
> *To catch a predator setup? :dunno:  :0
> *


he told me he was 32 i sware!!!!!! :around:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

cadilak teesr pix :0


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 03:40 AM~16075824
> *cadilak teesr pix :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 


looks like tha edsel wiff all dat chit stacked on it!!!! 


:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 01:45 AM~16075493
> *he told me he was 32 i sware!!!!!! :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

haaaaaaa hahahahahaha at ur avatar :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 24 2009, 09:09 AM~16076941
> *:cheesy:
> looks like tha edsel wiff all dat chit stacked on it!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :guns: :guns:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 24 2009, 09:56 AM~16077498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 03:16 PM~16079556
> *:uh: :guns: :guns:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 03:40 AM~16075824
> *cadilak teesr pix :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 24 2009, 04:52 PM~16080381
> *I'm jealous
> *


x2


and feliz navidad baby cakes! cash in all them bottles u got in the edsel and buy urself something nice :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 24 2009, 02:47 PM~16080346
> *:roflmao:
> *


: /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 24 2009, 02:52 PM~16080381
> *I'm jealous
> *


aww dont b jelus babykakes 

i got a leed on anothr 63 deville. 4door dat runs n drivs!!! missin pass side front fendr, n has big dent in drivr door. but othrwis complet wif all good glas. itl proly cost about 1150 4 da car, includin shippn frum oklahoma. intrestd? tell ur brother zootr bout it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 24 2009, 03:06 PM~16080551
> *and feliz navidad baby cakes! cash in all them bottles u got in the edsel and buy urself something nice  :cheesy:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

aktualy, i didnt buy myself anythn dis crismas. i havnt evn boute myself anythn in lyk a whol munf. tis a hard nok life 4 g$


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 06:24 PM~16081184
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> aktualy, i didnt buy myself anythn dis crismas. i havnt evn boute myself anythn in lyk a whol munf. tis a hard nok life 4 g$
> *


then keep it gangzta :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 24 2009, 04:29 PM~16081226
> *then keep it gangzta  :cheesy:
> *


1deep. da only way i no how2 roll 
i stay 1 deep ina 4doe : /


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

MARY KRISTMAS FUCKR...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 24 2009, 11:33 PM~16084335
> *MARY KRISTMAS FUCKR...
> *


u2


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 25 2009, 01:35 AM~16084359
> *u2
> *



U A TRIP!!! :roflmao: 

BE SAFE....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 02:40 AM~16075824
> *cadilak teesr pix :0
> 
> 
> ...


64?

is it a 62 series? (all the options) 

i know where theres 2 of these in top shape u could have bought for 2 grand


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 24 2009, 11:41 PM~16084410
> *U A TRIP!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> BE SAFE....
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 24 2009, 11:57 PM~16084515
> *64?
> 
> is it a 62 series?  (all the options)
> ...


1963. 390 engin. it has alda options cept a/c i think.

n wares da 2 ur talkn bout


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 25 2009, 01:25 AM~16084694
> *1963. 390 engin. it has alda options cept a/c i think.
> 
> n wares da 2 ur talkn bout
> *


alton illinois 


one was mine all the interior is there but was taken out the car the other is a donor car for any parts needed both are solid as fuck 425 mine ran like a wet dream just needed brake work to drive


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GEE~MUNEY , U MAK ME SAD, I THUGT I WUZ ON DA FRIEND LIST....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 25 2009, 07:19 PM~16089543
> *mi mucho gusta hombre el latino mi soy mayate but mi vida latino por k mi ninas r hafe and hafe m/w and i speck both e/s so u like what i have 2 sat ...bey mi papi's yo can call mi gata mi amiga and amigos call mi.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 25 2009, 08:09 AM~16085947
> *alton illinois
> one was mine  all the interior is there but was taken out the car    the other is a donor car for any parts needed  both are solid as fuck 425  mine ran like a wet dream  just needed brake work to drive
> *


pix? price? titles?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 25 2009, 06:48 PM~16089699
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2009, 05:05 PM~16089192
> *GEE~MUNEY , U MAK ME SAD, I THUGT I WUZ ON DA FRIEND LIST....
> *


:tears:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 25 2009, 07:02 PM~16089781
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 06:09 PM~16081074
> *aww dont b jelus babykakes
> 
> i got a leed on anothr 63 deville. 4door dat runs n drivs!!! missin pass side front fendr, n has big dent in drivr door.  but othrwis complet wif all good glas. itl proly cost about 1150 4 da car, includin shippn frum oklahoma. intrestd? tell ur brother zootr bout it
> *


Ain't got no room for nothing new


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Dec 26 2009, 12:09 AM~16092027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but u no u want it


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

cool car and all, but i gotta ask...

whats with the language in your posts? it gives me a headache trying to read them..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 26 2009, 10:18 PM~16098167
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 26 2009, 10:36 PM~16098395
> *cool car and all, but i gotta ask...
> 
> whats with the language in your posts? it gives me a headache trying to read them..
> *


i bin typn lyk dis evr sinc i got my hands ona cumputr.  
but tanks 4 teh compleiment :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hope your christmas was good G$ :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 26 2009, 09:18 PM~16098167
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


theirs something you dont see everyday. a pic in dis thread. :roflmao:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 27 2009, 02:20 AM~16099293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 27 2009, 11:44 AM~16101230
> *hope your christmas was good G$ :biggrin:
> *


ante get shit thank u vary much


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 27 2009, 01:14 PM~16101937
> *theirs something you dont see everyday. a pic in dis thread. :roflmao:
> *


stfu


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 27 2009, 02:00 PM~16102297
> *
> :0
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 27 2009, 03:11 PM~16102380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much anger...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

BUMBLE BEE TUNA....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 27 2009, 06:50 PM~16104477
> *So much anger...
> *


so da fuk wat u gota prob wif dat ill kill u!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 27 2009, 08:53 PM~16105769
> *BUMBLE BEE TUNA....
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 01:39 AM~16108037
> *so da fuk wat u gota prob wif dat ill kill u!!!!
> *


Sup Hatchetmayne!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 02:40 AM~16108045
> *:scrutinize:
> *



BUMBLE BEE TUNA...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 26 2009, 11:10 PM~16097539
> *but u no u want it
> *



But I can't put it nowhere


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

PIK PAK FOO.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 28 2009, 04:39 PM~16113064
> *But I can't put it nowhere
> *


sell ur sevill n buy my deville


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Dec 28 2009, 01:53 PM~16111675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il start workn bak onda edsel dis week. hada fix dis kids sno blowa las nite so am startn 2 get bak inda mastr fabricatr stage. 

n stil tryna get my devill heer


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 09:23 PM~16115055
> *sell ur sevill n buy my deville
> *


I like my Seville tho. And then I'd really have to change my name, lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 28 2009, 07:42 PM~16115259
> *I like my Seville tho.  And then I'd really have to change my name, lol
> *


scanlusdevill63 sounds kewl 2


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 09:47 PM~16115325
> *scanlusdevill63 sounds kewl 2
> *


But then I'll have to change where my wedding will be at, because it's at the Seville right now, lol


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 28 2009, 08:07 PM~16115529
> *But then I'll have to change where my wedding will be at, because it's at the Seville right now, lol
> *


weddin? i dont recal u praposin 2 g~$


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Dec 28 2009, 08:29 PM~16115802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 10:50 PM~16116064
> *weddin? i dont recal u praposin 2 g~$
> *


To Boots, sorry G$ 


But if it will make you feel better I will allow you to meet me in person!! lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 28 2009, 09:19 PM~16116349
> *To Boots, sorry G$
> But if it will make you feel better I will allow you to meet me in person!! lol
> *


omg. 1st u leev me. den hl88 refuses 2 visit us. whudda week :tears:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 09:28 PM~16115111
> *still
> il start workn bak onda edsel dis week. hada fix dis kids sno blowa las nite so am startn 2 get bak inda mastr fabricatr stage.
> 
> ...



POIDH!!!!!  

TEH LENGUA ADITION ON TEH AVI IS :no:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 28 2009, 10:25 PM~16117225
> *POIDH!!!!!
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 28 2009, 09:19 PM~16116349
> *To Boots, sorry G$
> But if it will make you feel better I will allow you to meet me in person!! lol
> *


i gotz da e&gee gril fo ur cah..... :0 :0 :0 i jus puled it frum mine....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 28 2009, 10:07 PM~16115529
> *But then I'll have to change where my wedding will be at, because it's at the Seville right now, lol
> *


oh jeez


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 29 2009, 12:11 AM~16117022
> *omg. 1st u leev me. den hl88 refuses 2 visit us. whudda week :tears:
> *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 29 2009, 12:11 AM~16117022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a sweet grill already, but thanks tho


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

PAGE 2???? YOU NEED TO BE MORE NICE TO PEOPLES!!!!!!! uz my ninja though!!!!!!!!!!!!  












































BUMBLE BEE TUNA.......... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Dec 29 2009, 05:58 PM~16125736
> *He refused to visit before I left!
> *


dat chauvenistik pig refuses 2 visit us gurls


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 30 2009, 12:23 AM~16130446
> *PAGE 2????  YOU NEED TO BE MORE NICE TO PEOPLES!!!!!!!  uz my ninja though!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BUMBLE BEE TUNA..........  :biggrin:
> *


page 2 mi culero ***** dis page 144 of da gratist build up topik evr fukn creatd!!!!!!!!!!!11

edsel on dubs 4 lyf dis shit cant stop wont nevr stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 30 2009, 03:06 AM~16130842
> *page 2 mi culero ***** dis page 144 of da gratist build up topik evr fukn creatd!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> edsel on dubs 4 lyf dis shit cant stop wont nevr stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



TRUFF / MAYBE

BUT I HAD TO HUNT UR TOPIC DOWN AGAIN!!!! 

POST TO BE FRONT PAGE NEWZ!!! :uh: 

PIC PAK NEEDED!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 30 2009, 01:09 AM~16130863
> *TRUFF / MAYBE
> 
> BUT I HAD TO HUNT UR TOPIC DOWN AGAIN!!!!
> ...


iv bin tryna get da coup devil heer foo! ante dun nufn 2 da edsel on dubs ina munf. shits bin 10 degrees inda non heetd barn. gime a brake moco


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 30 2009, 03:27 AM~16130948
> *iv bin tryna get da coup devil heer foo! ante dun nufn 2 da edsel on dubs ina munf. shits bin 10 degrees inda non heetd barn. gime teh cawk moco
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 30 2009, 06:53 PM~16136709
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 30 2009, 04:53 PM~16136709
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: i pshopd gayhems face on dat guy lyk 2yeers brah. wer u bin?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 30 2009, 09:40 PM~16140902
> *:uh: i pshopd gayhems face on dat guy lyk 2yeers brah. wer u bin?
> *


why dont you p shop da damn edsel and be done wit dis thread! :angry:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

wtf is that coming out from under the hood? Could it be a fucking fuse? if so....lite that mothafucka and be done wit this shit!

















.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Dec 30 2009, 11:05 PM~16141235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: da orig ownr broke da hood relees cabl n dats it stikn out :angry: . he hada pies of music wire rigd 2 it 2 open da hood. iv alredy fixd hood cabl shit munfs ago


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

HI-DE-HO ERBODY..... WHATS GOOD G~$????? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Happy New Year G$ :wave:


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

lovin this thread


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies+Jan 1 2010, 10:15 AM~16152497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u 2 honeybuns :tongue:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

This car should be called the "RUMP RANGER"

When are we getting some new pics you slack ass dirt farmer?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 1 2010, 03:17 PM~16154552
> *This car should be called the "RUMP RANGER"
> 
> When are we getting some new pics you slack ass dirt farmer?
> *


 :uh: wel i bin tryn2 get my coup devil heer n i bin sik foe da pas 3days. myt get bak onda edsel on sat or sun, dependn on how i feel


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 1 2010, 05:05 PM~16154930
> *:uh: wel i bin tryn2 get my coup devil heer n i bin sik foe da pas 3days. myt get bak onda edsel on sat or sun, dependn on how i feel
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 1 2010, 05:05 PM~16154930
> *:uh: wel i bin tryn2 get my coup devil heer n i bin sik foe da pas 3days. myt get bak onda edsel on sat or sun, dependn on how i feel
> *


Get on it.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16155473
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 1 2010, 03:05 PM~16154930
> *:uh: wel i bin tryn2 get my coup devil heer n i bin sik foe da pas 3days. myt get bak onda edsel on sat or sun, dependn on how i feel
> *


....sounds to me like its gonna be another year of getting nothing done.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*hey whats up G money. just wanted to tell you how much lowriding needs you to give me your car so i can have it and keep lowriding. so lowriding wont die out, you know? ok well send me a kite with your reply. *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 2 2010, 03:05 PM~16161867
> *hey whats up G money. just wanted to tell you how much lowriding needs you to give me your car so i can have it and keep lowriding. so lowriding wont die out, you know? ok well send me a kite with your reply.
> *


a kite? lol u aint in jail lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 2 2010, 01:05 PM~16161867
> *hey whats up G money. just wanted to tell you how much lowriding needs you to give me your car so i can have it and keep lowriding. so lowriding wont die out, you know? ok well send me a kite with your reply.
> *


:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 1 2010, 07:48 PM~16156690
> *Get on it.
> *


i wil buddeh :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 2 2010, 01:25 AM~16159594
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


thanx 4 da free hok paint n da shwinn bike frame. reely apreciate u helpn me out :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Jan 2 2010, 11:07 AM~16160997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup cok blokka? :wave:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

PSHHHHT... G~ FERIA ... PSHHTTTTTTTT.... DO YOU COPY... PSHHHT.. OVER .... PSHHHHTTTT .....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

fly ass ride my nicca


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 04:17 PM~16162712
> *thanx 4 da free hok paint n da shwinn bike frame. reely apreciate u helpn me out :wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 2 2010, 05:02 PM~16163446
> *PSHHHHT... G~ FERIA ... PSHHTTTTTTTT....  DO YOU COPY... PSHHHT.. OVER .... PSHHHHTTTT .....
> *


ya im heer, sorry. was busy fappin 2 pixs of u n ur wife


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 2 2010, 05:24 PM~16163629
> *fly ass ride my nicca
> *


supp buddeh :wave:



n  at ur sig :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 2 2010, 05:42 PM~16163769
> *:angry:
> *


feedbak left. tanx 4 da free stuff :h5:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16165110
> *ya im heer, sorry. was busy fappin 2 pixs of u n ur wife
> *



I SAID NO FUNNY CHIT G~FERIA!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 2 2010, 09:21 PM~16165736
> *I SAID NO FUNNY CHIT G~FERIA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


aww dont b mad. if it maiks u feel any bettr, i was lookn at u mor den i was lookn at her :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 11:30 PM~16165825
> *aww dont b mad. if it maiks u feel any bettr, i was lookn at u mor den i was lookn at her :thumbsup:
> *



:around:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 2 2010, 09:39 PM~16165908
> *:around:
> *


i cant help if if ya got dat dsl :dunno:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 11:46 PM~16165976
> *i cant help if if ya got dat dsl :dunno:
> *



EH??? DONT HAVE DSL...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 2 2010, 09:58 PM~16166099
> *EH???  DONT HAVE DSL...
> *


yes u do :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 12:37 AM~16166431
> *yes u do :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 2 2010, 10:51 PM~16166546
> *
> *


look it up on urbandictnry


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

this thread should be renamed the wesel build up.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 12:55 AM~16166584
> *look it up on urbandictnry
> *



FUCK YOU G~MOCOS!!!! I DONT GOTZ NO DSL!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 3 2010, 01:18 AM~16167589
> *this thread should be renamed the wesel build up.
> *


how bout i rename u 2 a mor feminine name.....lyk denaluv


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 3 2010, 10:25 AM~16169187
> *FUCK YOU G~MOCOS!!!!  I DONT GOTZ NO DSL!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 2 2010, 11:21 PM~16165110
> *ya im heer, sorry. was busy fappin 2 pixs of u n ur wife
> *


me too :happysad:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2010, 07:06 PM~16172115
> *me too :happysad:
> *



GODDAMIT COCKISLACKING HOWD YOU GET THA PIC???!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 01:07 PM~16170744
> *how bout i rename u 2 a mor feminine name.....lyk denaluv
> *


dats my playa name.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2010, 05:06 PM~16172115
> *me too :happysad:
> *


i printd it out, skeetd on it, den stuk it 2 mah ceilin 4 latr fappage :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 3 2010, 06:09 PM~16172762
> *dats my playa name.
> *


hey dirtball how bout u maik urself usfull n tak a trip up2 mckinleyville, ca n tak sum pix of my coup deville


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 09:10 PM~16173416
> *i printd it out, skeetd on it, den stuk it 2 mah ceilin 4 latr fappage :h5:
> *



I HOPE UR LATER FAPPAGE DRIPS BACK DOWN IN UR MOUF FUR BALL!!!!!!! 





































:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 3 2010, 07:35 PM~16173707
> *I HOPE UR LATER FAPPAGE DRIPS BACK DOWN IN UR MOUF FUR BALL!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


do u no wut ur fappage tastes lyk? myns lyk salty motor oil wit a hint of lemon juise


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 09:46 PM~16173808
> *do u no wut ur fappage tastes lyk? myns lyk salty motor oil wit a hint of lemon juise
> *



UM, NO.... AND EWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!

:ugh: 







































ASKED MALICE, SHE SAID ITS SALTY/SWEET THOUGH.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 3 2010, 08:34 PM~16174346
> *UM, NO....  AND EWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


i wondr if urs tasts lyk mynes


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 10:51 PM~16174523
> *i wondr if urs tasts lyk mynes
> *



PAY SHIPPING AND YOU CAN FIND OUT..... :ugh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 06:14 PM~16173452
> *hey dirtball how bout u maik urself usfull n  tak a trip up2 mckinleyville, ca n tak sum pix of my coup deville
> *


better yet. how bout you lick my left nutt and make my right one jealous?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

old pix frum way bak indis thred. most of u wont remmebr dis, n sum nevr seen em b4. how it lookd, bak wen i 1st got it road worthy. it was actualy redy 2 driv onda street indis pik. lights, brakes, engin n trans, all str8. den i desided 2 do mor work 2 get it 100% dun, den eventualky startd body werk.


on mah 22s, no spinnrs


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 3 2010, 09:57 PM~16175366
> *PAY SHIPPING AND YOU CAN FIND OUT.....  :ugh:
> *


ok, day was 2 gay. evn 4 me :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 3 2010, 10:05 PM~16175453
> *better yet. how bout you lick my left nutt and make my right one jealous?
> *


***** plz. if ur girl cant find em, den ante no way ill b abl 2


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: Donk~MashinJungleTeats drives a tractor


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16175660
> *:uh:  Donk~MashinJungleTeats drives a tractor
> *


:uh: bwhahahah u maik me giggl lyka japanise skool girl


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 3 2010, 09:00 PM~16172680
> *GODDAMIT COCKISLACKING HOWD YOU GET THA PIC???!!!!
> *


:dunno: the interwebs @ hornyhousewifes.com :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 09:11 PM~16175510
> ****** plz. if ur girl cant find em, den ante no way ill b abl 2
> *


so basically you wood do it. :0


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jan 4 2010, 12:10 AM~16175496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2010, 07:11 AM~16177829
> *:dunno: the interwebs @ hornyhousewifes.com :dunno:
> *


wel wer da fux u bin mr man? :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Jan 4 2010, 03:29 PM~16181235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in ordr 4 me 2 lick ur bowls, ud 1st hav2 grow a pare


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Shart~SquirtinFecalSheets gotta ewok on his face :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 4 2010, 11:22 PM~16187561
> *Shart~SquirtinFecalSheets gotta ewok on his face :uh:
> *


 :uh: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16175680


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hows my fuzzy bunni doing on fab prigress :cheesy:?!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16189626
> *hows my fuzzy bunni doing on fab prigress :cheesy:?!
> *


gettn ovr a cold. 
no werk dun2 edsel in ovr 1 munf 

n las nite i got a flat on mah jimmy. had2 chang it inda 9* cold in nufn but shoes, swetshirt, hat, n shorts. not evn any gluves : /


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 5 2010, 01:18 PM~16190637
> *gettn ovr a cold.
> no werk dun2 edsel in ovr 1 munf
> 
> ...


That sucks 


If you like Dennys and are up for a drive hit me up


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 5 2010, 12:59 AM~16187251
> *
> *


8=======D -------> G~MULLAH'S MOUF HOLE.... 

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 09:59 PM~16187251
> *
> in ordr 4 me 2 lick ur bowls, ud 1st hav2 grow a pare
> *


 :roflmao: ....................................................................NO! :thumbsdown:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

PAGE 2 AGAIN..... :nosad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 5 2010, 03:11 PM~16192508
> *That sucks
> If you like Dennys and are up for a drive hit me up
> *


 u work at dennys? or u needa ride home frum 1?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 5 2010, 05:06 PM~16193665
> *:roflmao: ....................................................................NO! :thumbsdown:
> *


no, u wont grow a pare? :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 5 2010, 11:03 PM~16199034
> *PAGE 2 AGAIN.....  :nosad:
> *


 :uh: aye dirtball wtf u nosadin about!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SEANZILLA, G~MoneyCustoms

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wel time 4 a cadilak update.


well, sunday nite i hired bigboytransports 2 move my shit. wut hees guna do is indy move it down 2 oakland, ca. den hire a transportr 2 go frum oakland ca 2 dads house in illnoiz.


i jus resievd a email frum da orig ownr telln me da car was pikd up about 3 hours ago, n its curently on its way down frum oregon, 2 da middl of califronia. yippe


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 5 2010, 11:55 PM~16199778
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SEANZILLA, G~MoneyCustoms
> 
> ...


sup buddeh. my 63 coup devillls heddin 2 oakland, ca as we speek


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 01:50 AM~16199712
> * u work at dennys? or u needa ride home frum 1?
> *



I go to Dennys a lot, lol


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 5 2010, 11:57 PM~16199805
> *wel time 4 a cadilak update.
> well, sunday nite i hired bigboytransports 2 move my shit. wut hees guna do is indy move it down 2 oakland, ca. den hire a transportr 2 go frum oakland ca 2 dads house in illnoiz.
> i jus resievd a email frum da orig ownr telln me da car was pikd up about 3 hours ago, n its curently on its way down frum oregon, 2 da middl of califronia. yippe
> *


 :uh: pics or throw yourself through the glass overhang on the sears tower and get your beard caught on a flag pole end on the way down


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 6 2010, 08:13 AM~16201556
> *I go to Dennys a lot, lol
> *


o0o0o0o. i was at dennys las week. got da alnitr samplr thng n der turky club thng. dey put 2much mayonase on it n it gav me a stumak ake 

da pas 2 munfs iv bin doin nufn but mcdonalds n stake n shake. at leest 4 times a week ^_^


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 6 2010, 08:27 AM~16201628
> *:uh: pics or throw yourself through the glass overhang on the sears tower and get your beard caught on a flag pole end on the way down
> *


:uh: wen r we guna meat, jamie? i wana shake da hand of 1 ofda most funnyst lil boys on dis site. wel, besids me of corse


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 12:09 PM~16202293
> *o0o0o0o. i was at dennys las week. got da alnitr samplr thng n der turky club thng. dey put 2much mayonase on it n it gav me a stumak ake
> 
> da pas 2 munfs iv bin doin nufn but mcdonalds n stake n shake. at leest 4 times a week ^_^
> *


I was there on Sunday and I just had a plate of the wavy cut fries, those are good


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 6 2010, 10:25 AM~16202422
> *I was there on Sunday and I just had a plate of the wavy cut fries, those are good
> *


da frys i had wer lyk 5" inchs long n wer yello. i dont remmebr wut der wer cald tho : /


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 12:36 PM~16202523
> *da frys i had wer lyk 5" inchs long n wer yello. i dont remmebr wut der wer cald tho : /
> *


If they looked kinda like Ruffles chips then they were the wavy cut fries. If they looked like normal fries then yours hasn't changed yet or isn't going to I guess. I prefer the new ones to the old ones, otherwise I'd only get the season fries or onion rings


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 6 2010, 10:39 AM~16202545
> *If they looked kinda like Ruffles chips then they were the wavy cut fries.  If they looked like normal fries then yours hasn't changed yet or isn't going to I guess.  I prefer the new ones to the old ones, otherwise I'd only get the season fries or onion rings
> *


wow. uv maid mor poasts in heer den any girl maid in any of my topiks, evr. ur aktualy da only gurl 2 evn poast inda edsel on dubs. im lyk soooo gratefull rite now 

n ya da wavy cut frys r 2 die 4!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 01:33 PM~16202885
> *wow. uv maid mor poasts in heer den any girl maid in any of my topiks, evr. ur aktualy da only gurl 2 evn poast inda edsel on dubs. im lyk soooo gratefull rite now
> 
> n ya da wavy cut frys r 2 die 4!
> *



I'm glad I could be of assistance. I don't know of all that many other women on the site period. I know some of them hold it down but a few of them just need to go away, lol



And if you're willing to travel, I'll meet you for a plate of those wavy cut fries


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^^ :h5: ^^^^^

G~MULLAH SOUND LIKE YOU NEED TO FILL UP THA TANK AND HIT THA ROAD!!!

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 6 2010, 02:32 PM~16204709
> *I'm glad I could be of assistance.  I don't know of all that many other women on the site period.  I know some of them hold it down but a few of them just need to go away, lol
> And if you're willing to travel, I'll meet you for a plate of those wavy cut fries
> *


be careful......he's a sicko. ounce he finds out you dont have these he will go nuts! (pun intended)


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 6 2010, 03:32 PM~16204709
> *I'm glad I could be of assistance.  I don't know of all that many other women on the site period.  I know some of them hold it down but a few of them just need to go away, lol
> And if you're willing to travel, I'll meet you for a plate of those wavy cut fries
> *


omg. how grate wood it b if u me n hardlukk all met 4 wavy cut frys


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 6 2010, 05:57 PM~16206376
> *^^^^  :h5: ^^^^^
> 
> G~MULLAH SOUND LIKE YOU NEED TO FILL UP THA TANK AND HIT THA ROAD!!!
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 6 2010, 06:22 PM~16206670
> *be careful......he's a sicko. ounce he finds out you dont have these he will go nuts! (pun intended)
> 
> 
> ...


looks lyk 1 of my exs. id stil hit


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 10:30 PM~16208422
> *looks lyk 1 of my exs. id stil hit
> *



:around: :around: :around:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

cadilak update.

jus got ofda fone wit bigboy. cars in oakland. n heea alredy got a 10car carier lined up 2 pik it up 2maro. da cadilaks getn loadid on2 a carier 2maro. shits gon b heer in 9 days.

hees guna tak sum pix of it 2maro! looks lyk i myt b makin a nothr bild up topik soon! :0


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 10:36 PM~16208523
> *cadilak update.
> 
> jus got ofda fone wit bigboy. cars in oakland. n heea alredy got a 10car carier lined up 2 pik it up 2maro. da cadilaks getn loadid on2 a carier 2maro. shits gon b heer in 9 days.
> ...



:werd:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 10:36 PM~16208523
> *cadilak update.
> 
> jus got ofda fone wit bigboy. cars in oakland. n heea alredy got a 10car carier lined up 2 pik it up 2maro. da cadilaks getn loadid on2 a carier 2maro. shits gon b heer in 9 days.
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 01:57 AM~16199805
> *wel time 4 a cadilak update.
> well, sunday nite i hired bigboytransports 2 move my shit. wut hees guna do is indy move it down 2 oakland, ca. den hire a transportr 2 go frum oakland ca 2 dads house in illnoiz.
> i jus resievd a email frum da orig ownr telln me da car was pikd up about 3 hours ago, n its curently on its way down frum oregon, 2 da middl of califronia. yippe
> *



eeeeee!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 10:36 PM~16208523
> *cadilak update.
> 
> jus got ofda fone wit bigboy. cars in oakland. n heea alredy got a 10car carier lined up 2 pik it up 2maro. da cadilaks getn loadid on2 a carier 2maro. shits gon b heer in 9 days.
> ...


9 days!?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 6 2010, 08:40 PM~16208587
> *:werd:
> *


didnt u hav 2 bild up topiks lol :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Jan 6 2010, 09:18 PM~16209139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wastd ovr 2 munfs wit 3 diff companys. n da shit nevr evn budged. 2 days n my devils travld 300 mi souf 2 oakland. 3 days n it shood b loaded up ona fukn semi truk. myt b less den 9days. i cant believe how fast bigboy got dis shit dun. its outa dis world.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fuk al dees othr othr bild ups. my six fo. my regal my 63 impala or cutty. da edsel on dubs is wer its at!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pik pak


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 7 2010, 12:07 AM~16211380
> *pik pak
> *


almos ovr a cold. n my cadilaks guna b heer in 9 days. il b getn bak onda edsel reel soon. 5* wethr maikn me not wana put no werk in 

but da 63 coup deviul gon b heer in 9 days wich meens anothr bild up topik! :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 12:33 AM~16210242
> *didnt u hav 2 bild up topiks  lol :cheesy:
> *


I did indeed :cheese:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u are gonna be overwhelmed when the cadi gets there


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jan 7 2010, 06:56 AM~16212456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly? ys dat


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 01:13 PM~16214079
> *cheddr or provalone
> *


Mistype, but out of the choices you've given me, I would have to say provolone.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 7 2010, 04:11 PM~16216866
> *Mistype, but out of the choices you've given me, I would have to say provolone.
> *


me2 :h5:



tryna deside wut i want 4 dinnr. n dennys keeps popn out at me. tanks alot honeybun


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 07:28 PM~16217732
> *me2 :h5:
> tryna deside wut i want 4 dinnr. n dennys keeps popn out at me. tanks alot honeybun
> *



Sorry 


If it helps any I'm trying to decide what I want to make for dinner when I get home from work at 11 tonight. Or if I'll just eat tomorrow cuz I still have to shower because I had to stay at Napa til it was time to leave for my night job. I'll eat eventually! lol


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 07:36 PM~16208523
> *cadilak update.
> 
> jus got ofda fone wit bigboy. cars in oakland. n heea alredy got a 10car carier lined up 2 pik it up 2maro. da cadilaks getn loadid on2 a carier 2maro. shits gon b heer in 9 days.
> ...


so basically it will be another wasted build up thread. way to use up server space. :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

im fidna eat some home made menudo nikkas!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 7 2010, 06:48 PM~16218819
> *im fidna eat some home made menudo nikkas!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


muendo y pozole = :thumbsdown: :barf:


n i woodnt doute dat u n me r da only 1s in her dat noz wut dat is


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 7 2010, 06:05 PM~16218188
> *so basically it will be another wasted build up thread. way to use up server space. :thumbsup:
> *


:uh: 10 of my build up topiks woodnt evn tak up haf da servr space ur fat ass duz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 7 2010, 05:36 PM~16217839
> *Sorry
> If it helps any I'm trying to decide what I want to make for dinner when I get home from work at 11 tonight.  Or if I'll just eat tomorrow cuz I still have to shower because I had to stay at Napa til it was time to leave for my night job.  I'll eat eventually! lol
> *


didnt feel lyk drivn so spicy chikn samich frum wendys, & 3 bags of andy capps shood sufise.

n u reely need 2 eat babydoll. u cant b putn it off. u want daddy 2 bring u sum wavy frys?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 10:29 PM~16220005
> *didnt feel lyk drivn so spicy chikn samich frum wendys, & 3 bags of andy capps shood sufise.
> 
> n u reely need 2 eat babydoll. u cant b putn it off. u want daddy 2 bring u sum wavy frys?
> *



You're really gonna drive all this way in a snow storm to bring me fries from Dennys? I don't buy it, lol.

Also my mom made dinner so there will be something to eat when I get home :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 10:20 PM~16219912
> *muendo y pozole = :thumbsdown: :barf:
> n i woodnt doute dat u n me r da only 1s in her dat noz wut dat is
> *



WAS OFF TEH SCHAIN!!!! 

WHY YOU NO LIKE MENUDO??? I USE CUT UP PORK CHOPS NOT TRIPE... CHIT IS :barf:

SO IN ALL REALITY ITS NOT MENUDO ITS POZOLE....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 7 2010, 07:43 PM~16220162
> *WAS OFF TEH SCHAIN!!!!
> 
> WHY YOU NO LIKE MENUDO???  I USE CUT UP PORK CHOPS NOT TRIPE...  CHIT IS  :barf:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 7 2010, 10:57 PM~16220358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



gwats so funnies???

:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 7 2010, 08:38 PM~16220106
> *You're really gonna drive all this way in a snow storm to bring me fries from Dennys? I don't buy it, lol.
> 
> Also my mom made dinner so there will be something to eat when I get home :biggrin:
> *


i was alredy haf way der. but den u sed ur moms maikn u sumtn, so i turnd around n went bak home


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 7 2010, 08:43 PM~16220162
> *WAS OFF TEH SCHAIN!!!!
> 
> WHY YOU NO LIKE MENUDO???  I USE CUT UP PORK CHOPS NOT TRIPE...  CHIT IS  :barf:
> ...


i dont eat any pig produkts of any kind :nosad: :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jan 7 2010, 08:57 PM~16220358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :scrutinize:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 11:33 PM~16220795
> *i dont eat any pig produkts of any kind :nosad: :barf: :thumbsdown:
> *



muslim???? :dunno:

im thinkin bout makin it wiff some chopped up fajita meat next time.... this was my moms recipe and im already thinkin bout twekin it.... ima add carrots, celery and whole papas next time.... ya ya, i know thats not traditional but thats tha chit i like in my caldo so ima try it in my pazole....  

you ever had asado??? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16220847
> *muslim????  :dunno:
> 
> im thinkin bout makin it wiff some chopped up fajita meat next time....  this was my moms recipe and im already thinkin bout twekin it....  ima add carrots, celery and whole papas next time....  ya ya, i know thats not traditional but thats tha chit i like in my caldo so ima try it in my pazole....
> ...


no 2 muslimisioum.

idk bout asado. mayb. if i did i ante rmembrd it

n pix of ur mom plz


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 11:39 PM~16220871
> *no 2 muslimisioum.
> 
> idk bout  asado. mayb. if i did i ante rmembrd it
> ...



asado is boiled red chili and guajillo chili pods ground and strained.... add cuminos, garlic, paprika, salt, pepper, a lil sage and basil.... strain and mix with chopped up pork or chicken.... shit is off tha meter!!! eat it with any thing or just wrapped ina tortilla!!!! try it with eggs or papas!!!! :mouthswatering: !!!!!







































and no pics of mah mama!!!! you did to much funny shit wiff me and malice's pic puto!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 7 2010, 10:06 PM~16221208
> *asado is boiled red chili and guajillo chili pods ground and strained....  add cuminos, garlic, paprika, salt, pepper, a lil sage and basil.... strain and mix with chopped up pork or chicken....  shit is off tha meter!!!  eat it with any thing or just wrapped ina tortilla!!!! try it with eggs or papas!!!!  :mouthswatering: !!!!!
> and no pics of mah mama!!!!  you did to much funny shit wiff me and malice's pic puto!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


asado = :barf:



n wut funy shit did i do 2 u n malise.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 12:20 AM~16221376
> *asado = :barf:
> n wut funy shit did i do 2 u n malise.
> *



FAPPIN TO OUR PICZ.... 


TIZ ALL JOKES THOUGH... (I HOPE)...

HOPPY BIRFDAY MY NINJA!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wel i got ofda fone wit bigboy. da semi truk showd up 2day 2 skoop da coop up. but he woodnt tak it kuz da car aqnte got no breaks. godamit! wel big boys gon try n get da brake systm functionin kuz nobodyll tak it if it dont hav brakes


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16221482
> *FAPPIN TO OUR PICZ....
> TIZ ALL JOKES THOUGH... (I HOPE)...
> 
> ...


b


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jan 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16221489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

yd u chanbg ur avi? me no lyk dis new 1


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

post picks of progress if any has been made. i mean it has been a whole year now.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

3000 poasts! n it hapnd on mah birfday. i woodnt b suprisd if dis was da only present i get 

cadilak updats. bigboy cald me hela erly 2 verify sum drop off info. hes guna try n get da brakes 2 work kuz ders a nothr carier cumn 4 it 2day.

so 3000 poasts in heer, n da car get pikd up. da only 2 things i want 4 mah birfdae


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 8 2010, 07:26 AM~16223966
> *post picks of progress if any has been made. i mean it has been a whole year now.
> *


:uh: bitch il hav brand spanky new cadilak piks 2nite 4 u 2 fap 2


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 02:09 AM~16222812
> *yd u chanbg ur avi? me no lyk dis new 1
> *



why you no like??? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 8 2010, 09:53 AM~16224816
> *why you no like??? :dunno:
> *


kuz it actualy looks lyk u :around:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16221489
> *wel i got ofda fone wit bigboy. da semi truk showd up 2day 2 skoop da coop up. but he woodnt tak it kuz da car aqnte got no breaks. godamit! wel big boys gon try n get da brake systm functionin kuz nobodyll tak it if it dont hav brakes
> *


not even an e brake?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 11:21 AM~16224560
> *3000 poasts! n it hapnd on mah birfday. i woodnt b suprisd if dis was da only present i get
> 
> cadilak updats. bigboy cald me hela erly 2 verify sum drop off info. hes guna try n get da brakes 2 work kuz ders a nothr carier cumn 4 it 2day.
> ...


No birfdae wishes from me? 












Well happy birthday anyway G$ :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jan 8 2010, 10:50 AM~16225277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at 1st i was lyk mg: :tears:



den i was lyk :whew: :wave:

tanks honeymuffin :h5:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 04:26 PM~16227372
> *at 1st i was lyk mg: :tears:
> den i was lyk :whew: :wave:
> 
> ...



Oh G$, you make me smile 

:h5:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 12:38 PM~16225175
> *kuz it actualy looks lyk u :around:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

You put in any werk on rump ranger lately?????


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 8 2010, 06:18 PM~16228465
> *You put in any werk on rump ranger lately?????
> *


That's right! this is a car build up isn't it? I forgot :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jan 8 2010, 02:33 PM~16227439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: das no way 2 tok 2 da guy who 1st told u bout edsels :buttkick:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 07:40 PM~16229280
> *:uh: das no way 2 tok 2 da guy who 1st told u bout edsels :buttkick:
> *


you do always know how to make me laugh, but any progress as of late? I'm not up to much but I'm trying. cruising season isn't too far away


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: happie burthdae u pimp faced weasel


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jan 8 2010, 05:49 PM~16229381
> *you do always know how to make me laugh, but any progress as of late? I'm not up to much but I'm trying. cruising season isn't too far away
> *


im always a crowd pleezr. lolziez!


havnt tuchd da edsel in ovr 1.5 munfs. 5* tempratur meens les motivation. plus anythn/ evrythn body werk related dat i fix now wont get primd, paintd til we git 70 degrees. so no reel point in doin it now.
plus my coop devil shood hav bin pikd 2day, unles i heer othrwis. i shood b getn da news inda nex 2 hours


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2010, 06:14 PM~16229677
> *:uh: happie burthdae u pimp faced weasel
> *


wow u cald me a pimp. tanx buddeh dat reely meens alot 2 me


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dis is my scandlusevil83 poast 4 da day. i.e....totaly randum


i jus recently discovrd dat 2 coronas has da same effekt on me as 1 bottl of hipnotik. 2$ worf of beer gets me jus as drunk as a hole 22$ bottl of hipnotik.
intrestin.... 

intrestin indeed..............


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jan 8 2010, 07:49 PM~16229381
> *you do always know how to make me laugh, but any progress as of late? I'm not up to much but I'm trying. cruising season isn't too far away
> *


thats the spirit!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 9 2010, 03:04 AM~16233788
> *dis is my scandlusevil83 poast 4 da day. i.e....totaly randum
> i jus recently discovrd dat 2 coronas has da same effekt on me as 1 bottl of hipnotik. 2$ worf of beer gets me jus as drunk as a hole 22$ bottl of hipnotik.
> intrestin....
> ...


did u drink 2 beers on a empty stomak?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 9 2010, 10:46 AM~16235974
> *did u drink 2 beers on a empty stomak?
> *


aktly yes 

den 4 hours latr i took myself out 2 dinnr den drank a botl of hpnotk


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: hypnotic is for bitches


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 9 2010, 05:35 PM~16238722
> *:uh: hypnotic is for bitches
> *


:uh: wel dat wood xplain y it sez "girls nite out" on teh bottl


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 9 2010, 03:04 AM~16233788
> *dis is my scandlusevil83 poast 4 da day. i.e....totaly randum
> i jus recently discovrd dat 2 coronas has da same effekt on me as 1 bottl of hipnotik. 2$ worf of beer gets me jus as drunk as a hole 22$ bottl of hipnotik.
> intrestin....
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Seriously, this post had me rolling.


Gotta keep things off topic to surprise them with the real work when it happens right? lol


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

G~MULLAH.... WHEN WE HIT BEGAS NINJA YOUR FUCKED.... TWO BEERS GOTZ UZ DRIZZUNCKS??? I HOPE YOU DONT TAKE PEER PRESSURE LIGHTLY CUZ WE GONNA HAVE YOU FUCKED UP LIKE YOUZ NEVER BEENZ.... TWO BEERZ=WHAT I WASHES BREAKFAST DOWN WITH,.... :biggrin: 


IM ON MY THIRD 44OZ GIN AND JUICE AND MY 4TH SHOT.... :cheesy: 

BY 11:00 IMA BE 

ZZZZZZ- ZZZZZZZZZZ- ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ................... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 9 2010, 08:09 PM~16240274
> *G~MULLAH....  WHEN WE HIT BEGAS NINJA YOUR FUCKED....  TWO BEERS GOTZ UZ DRIZZUNCKS???  I HOPE YOU DONT TAKE PEER PRESSURE LIGHTLY CUZ WE GONNA HAVE YOU FUCKED UP LIKE YOUZ NEVER BEENZ....  TWO BEERZ=WHAT I WASHES BREAKFAST DOWN WITH,....  :biggrin:
> IM ON MY THIRD 44OZ GIN AND JUICE AND MY 4TH SHOT....  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


im on sum z-ro typ shit. i stay 1 deep ina 4doe 24/7. peerpresur has no efekt on me wutsoevr. if i dont wana drink ante no mofuka inda world gon maik me hav1. 

but ya i can geta buzz off 1 corona if i drink it fast.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 9 2010, 07:42 PM~16239978
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Seriously, this post had me rolling.
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

maybe your four door edsel and my four door impala can have a play date sometime! oh the kids would love it!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 9 2010, 09:12 PM~16240881
> *maybe your four door edsel and my four door impala can have a play date sometime! oh the kids would love it!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 9 2010, 10:54 PM~16240715
> *im on sum z-ro typ shit. i stay 1 deep ina 4doe 24/7. peerpresur has no efekt on me wutsoevr. if i dont wana drink ante no mofuka inda world gon maik me hav1.
> 
> but ya i can geta buzz off 1 corona if i drink it fast.
> *


UZ GONNA DIE FRUM ALKYHOL POIZINUN WIN UZ KICKZ IT WIFF UZZ.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 9 2010, 10:40 PM~16241677
> *UZ GONNA DIE FRUM ALKYHOL POIZINUN WIN UZ KICKZ IT WIFF UZZ.....
> *


:x:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jan 8 2010, 03:26 PM~16228563
> *That's right! this is a car build up isn't it? I forgot  :0
> *


its more like off topic up in this bish.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

il b getn bak onda edsel 2day. am curntly tryna deside on wut i wana do. i gues itl b mor body werk. finish da drivr side front floor, den mayb finish da reer gascap section. : /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 10 2010, 10:51 PM~16243689
> *its more like off topic up in this bish.
> *


:rant:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 10 2010, 11:28 AM~16244731
> *:rant:
> *


exactly!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM~16241760
> *:x:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fun edsel facts! :cheesy:


Fifty years after its spectacular failure, Edsel has become a highly collectible item amongst vintage car hobbyists. Fewer than 6,000 Edsels survive and are considered collectors’ items. A mint 1958 Citation convertible sometimes sells for over $100,000,[4] while rare models, like the 1960 convertible, may bring up to $200,000




n dis was 1 ofda develpd ideas 4 da 58 :0


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 10 2010, 08:56 PM~16247866
> *fun edsel facts! :cheesy:
> Fifty years after its spectacular failure, Edsel has become a highly collectible item amongst vintage car hobbyists. Fewer than 6,000 Edsels survive and are considered collectors’ items. A mint 1958 Citation convertible sometimes sells for over $100,000,[4] while rare models, like the 1960 convertible, may bring up to $200,000
> n dis was 1 ofda develpd ideas 4 da 58 :0
> ...



LOOKS CRAZY!!! :cheesy: 

CONCEPT CARS ROCK, ESPECIALLY THA ONES FROM THA 50S AND 60S....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pik pak


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

no updats yet. but heers sum unbelievably funy ass scrubs senes


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2010, 01:28 AM~16252039
> *pik pak
> *


insted of pik pak i poastd a vid pak! jus as good!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

turk, why is there a pancake in the silverware drawer?

oh no, you mean, "why is there silverware in the pancake drawer"!


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

drill fork! you can drill you can fork, mostly fork :roflmao: I love that show :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

"let me find out it was you who put that penny in there..."


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

At least you put up something entertaining in lieu of something productive :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 11 2010, 08:19 AM~16252903
> *turk, why is there a pancake in the silverware drawer?
> 
> oh no, you mean, "why is there silverware in the pancake drawer"!
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



> _Originally posted by zooter86+Jan 11 2010, 10:39 AM~16253734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

omg!!!!!!!!!!! da coop deville got impoundid by da oakland, ca. police department!!!!!

mor details as dey bcum avialabl!!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 04:55 PM~16256718
> *omg!!!!!!!!!!! da coop deville got impoundid by da oakland, ca. police department!!!!!
> 
> mor details as dey bcum avialabl!!!!
> *


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 04:55 PM~16256718
> *omg!!!!!!!!!!! da coop deville got impoundid by da oakland, ca. police department!!!!!
> 
> mor details as dey bcum avialabl!!!!
> *


how's that possible if the shipping company already had it? you really have shitty luck buying cars.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 04:55 PM~16256718
> *omg!!!!!!!!!!! da coop deville got impoundid by da oakland, ca. police department!!!!!
> 
> mor details as dey bcum avialabl!!!!
> *


wtf, r u kiddin me?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

tanx 4 da suport yall but its tru. shes bin impoundid in ca. i dont hav da full story yet but frum wut i no, its a long story. my signals intrmitent at werk so no time 2 elaborate. wil poast wut i no wen i get off werk.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 05:46 PM~16257162
> *tanx 4 da suport yall but its tru. shes bin impoundid in ca. i dont hav da full story yet but frum wut i no, its a long story. my signals intrmitent at werk so no time 2 elaborate. wil poast wut i no wen i get off werk.
> *


I vote you force them to ship that shit for free, cuz how long have you been waiting? I threw a fit when it took two months for my car to get here from Cali. And if they got your shit impounded, they owe you shipping and the impound fee. That's bogus


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:tears:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

IMPOUNDED???? HOW THE FUCK IS THAT POSSIBLE??? DID THEY IMPOUND THE WHOLE FUCKIN DELIVERY TRUCK???? :dunno:

WHAT IF DELIVERY COMPANY PACKED THE TRUNK OF UR CAR FULL OF KEYS AND POUNDS, OR WET BACKS, OR A DEAD BODY!!!????? hno:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 02:49 AM~16252113
> *no updats yet. but heers sum unbelievably funy ass scrubs senes
> 
> 
> ...



I LUB DAT SHOW.... :tears:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

k im home now, onda comp, n i now hav da full story. 


k heer goz.........


wel yal no dis is da 4f guy i hired. first 3 assholes didnt get shit movd in 2 munfs.

dis 4f guy i hired n is a memebr on heer. he sed 1500$ n i sed ok do it. within 1 day he got it movd 350 miles down frum oregon, 2 oakland ca. da prob wif da 1st 3 assbags was dat nun of der drivrs wantd 2 go way up norf 2 get it. semi truk drivrs only want 2 travel 2 major trafficd citys. wel 4f guy took his trailr n went al da way up der personaly n brout it bak down 2 da major city he liv in, oakland. den he hires a semi truk 2 go frum ca 2 il. wel 2 days aftr he brout it down, he hada semi truk lined up. so semi truk shoz up n he denyd it kuz it didnt hav no breaks. dat was las weds nite, da 6th. so he calls n told me da story. i sed "wel wtf ima do?" he sed hees guna work on my car 4 free n try 2 get da breaks workin. so da nex day, da 7th, he calls n sez hees got anothr drivr lind up 2 pik it up on friday, da 8th. dis new drivr sed heel tak it wif no breaks, so it can go no prob. so 
friday rols around, satrday rols around, sunday rols around, n now its monday da 11th.

i chekd my fone around 3pm 2day n i had 2 mist calls frum him. cald him bak n he sed my car got impounded. i sed "wtf! how dat happn" n he sed...
""""k, wel da drivr was suposd 2 show up on friday n he nevr showd. den satrday mornin he calls me n sed hees runnin late n heel b der in 2 hours.""""

so my guy gets da bil of ladin shit set up. taks sum pix of it 4 me 4 proof, n pushs it out in2 da street, getn it redy 4 da pikup. so da semi truk can jus bak up 2 da car n winch it in, insted of tryna manuver da non op car wif no breaks.
wel he goz bak inside n doin his othr shit. 2hours go by n da drivr stil ante showd up yet. so my guy keeps watin. den his neighbor cals him up n sez der towin da coop deville. he runs out der n sez "wtf yall doin"
da cop sed 

"""""dis cars abandond. old xpired tags, invalid license plate, n i ran da registration n ders no record of it. we gotta tow it.'''''

my guy sez """"its not abandond im shippn it out 4 a customer"""""

wel dey went bak n forf a littl bit n since my car didnt hav a title, dey had2 impound it. only way 2 get it bak is2 go down 2 da polise station n "bail it out"

so my guy goz down wit his trailr 2 da po po station 2 get it bak, n dey woodnt turn it ovr 2 him, since he has no record of it belongin 2 him, or me, or anybody. hence, "abandond". only way 4 dem 2 release custody of my car 2 him is if he applys 4 a new title in his name. so he goz 2 da dmv wit his trailr n all my cars info n applys 4 da title. he pays da registration fees, new title fees, got new tags 4 it, all in his name. den he goz bak 2 da polise station, shows proof of it belongin 2 him, he pays da impound fee, loads it bak up on his trailr n brings it bak home. 

i cald him as he was headn bak 2 his plase wit da car. he told me he cald up da shippn company n bitchd dem out 4 not shown up on fri, n not shown up on sat n getn da wip impoundid. he sed der sendn sum1 2day 4 shure. i 4get da name of da company dat was supost 2 get it, think it was alex transport based out of masachusetts or sumtn lyk dat. he also told me he took a ton of pics of it 2day. n is guna send em 2nite.


so now hees out of pocket lyk 600+$. new title fee, registration fees n shit, tags, impound fees n evrythn. he dont want any money frum me, so hees takn it asa loss since he shoodnt hav had it inda street. so now wen da car shows up heer, it will hav all da paperwork. 100% street legal, title, tags, plates n evrythn.

im not mad at him at all. i wastd 2 munfs wit 3 diff companys. 
n within 2 days, he alredy had my car travel 400 miles south 2 his lot. den he had a semi truk lined up 2 tak it within 2 days, but he denyd it kuz of no brakes. bigboy transports got shit dun hella fast. but not havn any brakes onda devile slowd things down. am curently watin 4 his call 2 c if it got pikd up, n da email of all da pix he took.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jan 11 2010, 03:55 PM~16256718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
so whures the pics.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

jesus tapdancing christ!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Jan 11 2010, 09:45 PM~16260603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i no huh?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 10:40 PM~16260533
> *k im home now, onda comp, n i now hav da full story.
> k heer goz.........
> wel yal no dis is da 4f guy i hired. first 3 assholes didnt get shit movd in 2 munfs.
> ...


Wow, that's complicated.

At least this guy isn't being a douche about it tho, and he's not sticking you with all the fees. Can't wait to see the pics :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 11 2010, 10:04 PM~16260887
> *Wow, that's complicated.
> 
> At least this guy isn't being a douche about it tho, and he's not sticking you with all the fees.  Can't wait to see the pics :biggrin:
> *


<3


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

jus got of da fone agen! good news n bad, wel not so much bad. mor lyk melencholy news

car was pikd up 2day. it is ofishaly onda way.
melencholy news is it was pikd up ona flatbed recovery truk, not a 10 car carier.

turns out da reson da drivr didnt show up on satrday was he hada mechanical problem on his way down frum nevada. da semi truks currently in a shop in sacramanto getn workd on. my guy sed sumtn about da jake brake getn fixd. my guy yeld at em, so alex towing incorperated send a flatbed 2 pik my car up, n tak it 2 da semi truk dats inda shop, free of charge, wer it was loadid up onda 10car trailer. my guy sed da dude at alex towin sed da semi truk was almost fixd wen flatbed truk showd up, dis happnd about 4 hours ago. ati's curently in posesion of da coop deville. i shood b gettn a call frum dem 2maro, confirmin evrythn. n if it was put onda 10 car trailer, n dey didnt complain about no brakes n deny it, den my car shood b enroute onda 10 car trailer rite now! keep yals fingaz crosd! :x:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

& as promisd, heers pix of my 1963 cadillak coop deville.

shits evn got wite walls! :cheesy:















































il maik da new bild up topik da day it shows up. was told it wil b within 9 days


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 12:45 AM~16263183
> *& as promisd, heers pix of my 1963 cadillak coop deville.
> 
> shits evn got wite walls! :cheesy:
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16263426
> *:cheesy:
> *


i no i no. its missin 2 dooz


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 01:19 AM~16263497
> *i no i no. its missin 2 dooz
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

only reson i got da 2dooz kuz it hyr resael valu. dats da only reson i got dis. 2 fix n flip it 4 mo doe 



n incase u ante no. mo doe = mo monies :nicoderm:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 11:27 PM~16263581
> *only reson i got da 2dooz kuz it hyr resael valu. dats da only reson i got dis. 2 fix n flip it 4 mo doe
> n incase u ante no. mo doe = mo monies :nicoderm:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 01:27 AM~16263581
> *only reson i got da 2dooz kuz it hyr resael valu. dats da only reson i got dis. 2 fix n flip it 4 mo doe
> n incase u ante no. mo doe = mo monies :nicoderm:
> *


:|


thanks for bring this over here.. now my topic could rest


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559+Jan 12 2010, 01:28 AM~16263585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u dont want ur wittl topik on top?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 01:32 AM~16263621
> *u dont want ur wittl topik on top?
> *


yes but not whored up like this one,kakalacs, and duvals :tongue:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 01:33 AM~16263629
> *yes but not whored up like this one,kakalacs, and duvals :tongue:
> *


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16263755
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 10:40 PM~16260533
> *k im home now, onda comp, n i now hav da full story.
> k heer goz.........
> wel yal no dis is da 4f guy i hired. first 3 assholes didnt get shit movd in 2 munfs.
> ...



sounds like this vato is a stand up guy!!! to take that big of a loss and not try to put it on you as a sign of a honest bidness man....


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 01:45 AM~16263183
> *& as promisd, heers pix of my 1963 cadillak coop deville.
> 
> shits evn got wite walls! :cheesy:
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 12 2010, 08:26 AM~16264768
> *sounds like this vato is a stand up guy!!!  to take that big of a loss and not try to put it on you as a sign of a honest bidness man....
> 
> 
> *


hees guna b at da vegas supr show dis yeer. i told him we guna hit up teh bar :h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

welcome to the family of cadillac gil!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 12 2010, 02:25 PM~16267324
> *welcome to the family of cadillac gil!
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 04:03 PM~16267639
> *
> *


 :sprint: :420:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 12 2010, 03:25 PM~16267324
> *welcome to the family of cadillac gil!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

keep da cady and dump da pretzel.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 12:46 PM~16266052
> *hees guna b at da vegas supr show dis yeer. i told him we guna hit up teh bar :h5:
> *



:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 12 2010, 03:41 PM~16267970
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


wel wut duz u think of it :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Jan 12 2010, 06:00 PM~16269178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 10:34 PM~16272069
> *:uh:
> *



:angry: 

FUCK YOU THEN NINJA..... 























































:angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 12 2010, 10:16 PM~16272707
> *:angry:
> 
> FUCK YOU THEN NINJA.....
> ...


69? or revrs cowgirl?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 11:26 PM~16272832
> *69? or revrs cowgirl?
> *



:around:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 09:40 PM~16260533
> *k im home now, onda comp, n i now hav da full story.
> k heer goz.........
> wel yal no dis is da 4f guy i hired. first 3 assholes didnt get shit movd in 2 munfs.
> ...


  shit it took me a while but i figured this shit out


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edward61_@Jan 13 2010, 07:14 AM~16275985
> *  shit it took me a while but i figured this shit out
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 10:32 PM~16272043
> *wel wut duz u think of it :happysad:
> *


i like it :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edward61+Jan 13 2010, 08:14 AM~16275985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hav da perfikt pik 2 poast rite now, but i cant get it on mah sell fone


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 13 2010, 12:51 PM~16277606
> *i hav da perfikt pik 2 poast rite now, but i cant get it on mah sell fone
> *





Well get home and get to a computer! lol


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> :angry:
> 
> 
> Sorry hommie didnt mean to get you mad i just had a hard time figuring out what you wrote :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jan 13 2010, 12:17 PM~16277808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its o'tay. :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ok im home now!  















> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 13 2010, 11:03 AM~16277088
> *i like it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wel i jus got a cal frum da drivr. sed heel b heer between 6pm n 830pm. n sed i owe him 1350. not da orig 1000 we all agreed apon. i cald my guy n left him a mesage telln him 2 look in2 it. im wondrin if its reely 1350, or its aktualy 1000 n da drivrs jus lookn 2 maik sum xtra poket change :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 01:43 PM~16289135
> *wel i jus got a cal frum da drivr. sed heel b heer between 6pm n 830pm. n sed i owe him 1350. not da orig 1000 we all agreed apon. i cald my guy n left him a mesage telln him 2 look in2 it. im wondrin if its reely 1350, or its aktualy 1000 n da drivrs jus lookn 2 maik sum xtra poket change :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2010, 11:45 AM~16289144
> *:0 :wave:
> *


:uh: wel wtf u bin? i dun poastd pix ofda devill a few pages bak


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 03:19 AM~16263497
> *i no i no. its missin 2 dooz
> *


how about a trade, I got a 4 door that I'll trade for your 2 door, mine runs fresh paint, og interior........oh but its a 62 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 01:47 PM~16289157
> *:uh: wel wtf u bin? i dun poastd pix ofda devill a few pages bak
> *


I seen it.....peep my new post (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2010, 11:50 AM~16289176
> *how about a trade, I got a 4 door that I'll trade for your 2 door, mine runs fresh paint, og interior........oh but its a 62 :wow:
> *


o'rry? :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2010, 11:51 AM~16289192
> *I seen it.....peep my new post (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


poast wher? link :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 01:56 PM~16289239
> *poast wher? link :scrutinize:
> *


let me find the pics homie :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2010, 11:58 AM~16289251
> *let me find the pics homie :cheesy:
> *


:uh: pix of ur post? :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 02:02 PM~16289293
> *:uh: pix of ur post? :scrutinize:
> *


as long as you aint skeered :scrutinize:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2010, 12:46 PM~16289745
> *as long as you aint skeered :scrutinize:
> *


:uh: im waitn


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 13 2010, 10:43 PM~16283720
> *ok im home now!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! lol


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 14 2010, 05:32 PM~16292349
> *Nice! lol
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 14 2010, 06:02 PM~16292606
> *
> *


fecalhands


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

da drivrs les den 40 min away! time 2 get redy! hno:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 07:33 PM~16292868
> *da drivrs les den 40 min away! time 2 get redy! hno:
> *


hno:

I expect lots of pics tonight!!


oh, and before I forget


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 14 2010, 06:36 PM~16292895
> *hno:
> 
> I expect lots of pics tonight!!
> ...


omg omg omg!

not alot of stuf gets me ryld up, but dis is 1 of dem times.
im all giddy lyk a japanese skoolgirl 




n i think i may hav clikd my heels erlyr : \


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 07:33 PM~16292863
> *fecalhands
> *



PRESENT..... :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 07:38 PM~16292915
> *omg omg omg!
> 
> not alot of stuf gets me ryld up, but dis is 1 of dem times.
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sooooooooooooooo


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jan 14 2010, 07:15 PM~16293344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soooooo wat? :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

werz da kadi at ya herd me?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 15 2010, 12:05 AM~16296877
> *werz da kadi at ya herd me?
> *


inda barn. new bild up topik myt b maid 2maro nite. da car didnt sho up wit alot of da stuff it shooda so i send da orig ownr sum emails. cok sukkr shortd me da hubcaps, pas side mirror, airfiltr, da new nos in box engine wire harness, 1 side skirt, da 2nd steerin weel, n sum othr things dat wer picturd inda listn.


im also unshur of da yeer & engin size now. 63' 390 engins on ebay show front mount distributors, n mynes way inda bak. idk if its evn da corekt engin, kuzi found sum 327 emblems inside


i took pix but dey all cam out crappy!   
kodak camras fukn suk at nitetime


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 15 2010, 01:10 AM~16296941
> *inda barn. new bild up topik myt b maid 2maro nite. da car didnt sho up wit alot of da stuff it shooda so i send da orig ownr sum emails. cok sukkr shortd me da hubcaps, pas side mirror, airfiltr, da new nos in box engine wire harness, 1 side skirt, da 2nd steerin weel, n sum othr things dat wer picturd inda listn.
> im also unshur of da yeer & engin size now. 63' 390 engins on ebay show front mount distributors, n mynes way inda bak. idk if its evn da corekt engin, kuzi found sum 327 emblems inside
> i took pix but dey all cam out crappy!
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 15 2010, 12:27 AM~16297169
> *
> *


wel it is a 63. 62s hav 2nd tail flares., n sixfoes hav mesh grills ocr turn signals. 63 has 1 lite inda centr of each fendr. so it isa 63, il go ahed n ordr da manual now.

stil reserchn engins....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Redesigned OHV

For the 1963 model year Cadillac updated their V8 engine, modernizing the tooling used in the production line while optimizing the engine's design. Although it shared the same layout and architecture with the 1949-vintage engine, the revised engine had shorter connecting rods and was 1 in (25.4 mm) lower, 4 in (101.6 mm) narrower, and 1.25 in (31.8 mm) shorter. The accessories (water pump, power steering pump, distributor) mounted on a die-cast aluminum housing at the front of the engine for improved accessibility. An alternator replaced the former generator. The crankshaft was cored out to make it both lighter and stronger. The revised engine was 52 lb (24 kg) lighter than its predecessor, for a total dry weight of 595 lb (270 kg).
[edit] 390

For 1963 the revised engine shared the same 4.00 in (101.6 mm) bore and 3.875 in (98.4 mm) stroke of its predecessor, for an unchanged displacement of 390 cu in (6.4 L). Power was unchanged at 325 hp (242 kW), as was torque at 430 lb·ft (583 N·m).
[edit] 429

For 1964 the engine had a 4.13 in (104.9 mm) bore and a 4.00 in (101.6 mm) stroke, raising displacement to 429 cu in (7 L). Power rose to 340 hp (254 kW) and torque to 480 lb·ft (651 N·m). The 429 was used through the 1967 model year.
[edit] World's largest

Although the modernized engine was compact and light for its displacement and output, 429 cu in (7 L) represented the limit of the original architecture's expansion, and it had been surpassed by Chrysler's 440 and Lincoln's 462 and 460. As a result Cadillac introduced an all-new engine for 1968.
[edit] 472

At introduction, the new engine had a 4.30 in (109.2 mm) bore and a 4.06 in (103.1 mm) stroke for a displacement of 472 cu in (7.7 L). It delivered 375 hp (280 kW) @ 4400 rpm, and a massive 525 lb·ft (712 N·m) torque, produced at just 3000 rpm. The new engine was about 80 lb (36 kg) heavier than its predecessor. It was used through 1974. It was designed with potential for a 500-cubic inch displacement.
[edit] 500

For 1970 Cadillac fitted a crankshaft with a 4.304 in (109.3 mm) stroke, increasing total displacement on the engine to 500 cu in (8.2 L). At introduction it was rated at 400 hp (298 kW), SAE gross, and 550 lb·ft (746 N·m) of torque. For 1971 compression was reduced from 10:1 to 8.5:1, the lowered compression ratio dropped the 500's gross output from 400 brake horsepower (300 kW) to 365 brake horsepower (272 kW), or 235 horsepower (175 kW) in the new SAE net ratings. By 1976, its final year, it had fallen to 190 horsepower (140 kW). However, a new Bendix electronic fuel injection system was offered as an option, and it increased power output to 215 hp (160 kW). The 500 was exclusive to the Eldorado until 1975 where the powerplant was standard in all Cadillacs except for the Seville, which was powered by a fuel-injected Oldsmobile 350.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

this is a 390 and it looks like your otor judging by the water pump


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 15 2010, 03:59 AM~16298469
> *this is a 390 and it looks like your otor judging by the water pump
> 
> 
> ...


aww tankx stikky bunz! it looks lyk it, but dat sez 1962 cadilak 390 engin.

al da 1963s i saw had front mountd distributrs. unles myne was 1 of da 1st devils of 63, b4 it got da redesignd engin wit da front distributr? or da orig ownr took da redesignd 390 out n put a old style 390?

ethr way da manuals onda way. i may run da codes wen i get home 2 find da deel


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

according to wikipedia that picture is from a 62 series cadillac. maybe he got the motor out of one to replace the factory one?? hmmmmmmm


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 15 2010, 12:46 PM~16300851
> *according to wikipedia that picture is from a 62 series cadillac. maybe he got the motor out of one to replace the factory one?? hmmmmmmm
> *


dats anothr thng i need2 find out. wut model/ series it is. i no its a 63, but ders lyk 5+ diff models. myn myta bin a lowr end cheepr model dat didnt get da new engin. wen da book cums, il run all my codes 2 find out da deelio, yo.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 15 2010, 03:01 PM~16302004
> *:biggrin:
> *


well now, wut r u smiln about honey buns?

gurls only smile at me wen i giv dem money, or buy dem stuff. n we nevr met, so dats not it


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 15 2010, 06:22 PM~16303206
> *well now, wut r u smiln about honey buns?
> 
> gurls only smile at me wen i giv dem money, or buy dem stuff. n we nevr met, so dats not it
> *




I'm not allowed to smile at you? :tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 15 2010, 06:11 PM~16303628
> *I'm not allowed to smile at you? :tears:
> *


o dont b silly! ur so silly!
lolziez!!! ^_^


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 15 2010, 07:46 PM~16303886
> *o dont b silly! ur so silly!
> lolziez!!! ^_^
> *



:rofl: :rofl:

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

RUNKNINJASAYDUBTEEEFF.....:

WERES DAH PIKS FAALKER??? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jan 15 2010, 06:56 PM~16303974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 16 2010, 01:15 AM~16307332
> *
> *


aye buddeh did ya c mah 63 coop deville? it a few pags bak


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

not a edsel update but im shur dis will please da bffs


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 16 2010, 02:58 AM~16307536
> *not a edsel update but im shur dis will please da bffs
> 
> 
> ...


damn now im hungry


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 16 2010, 09:42 AM~16308429
> *damn now im hungry
> *


lulz!!

i was suprisd at how good doz bufalo wangs wer. i meen deys was xtraordianry. nevr wooda thunk dennys has such gr8 wangs


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 16 2010, 02:58 AM~16307536
> *not a edsel update but im shur dis will please da bffs
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for Dennys! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 16 2010, 11:55 AM~16309178
> *Yay for Dennys! :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

g loot, u get that cadi yet or whut? pics wit the car already homie.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 16 2010, 12:28 PM~16309396
> *g loot, u get that cadi yet or whut? pics wit the car already homie.
> *


der b piks on page 154 or 155. cant poast em on fone 

ya its heer now. new bild up topik wil b maid wen da manual gets heer


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 16 2010, 01:46 PM~16309503
> *der b piks on page 154 or 155. cant poast em on fone
> 
> ya its heer now. new bild up topik wil b maid wen da manual gets heer
> *



:h5:

finally!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Stopping by for a laugh, and to slap my balls on your eye socket


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 16 2010, 06:32 PM~16311546
> *:h5:
> 
> finally!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 10:40 PM~16260533
> *k im home now, onda comp, n i now hav da full story.
> k heer goz.........
> wel yal no dis is da 4f guy i hired. first 3 assholes didnt get shit movd in 2 munfs.
> ...


first off G sorry for all the bs bro... but yes this car was a headache from day one..i named this car Christina like the one from the movie.. G calls me one day after dealing with a bunch of other transporters.. i get the info from him and next day send my driver out there to get it..its about a 5-6 hour drive from our homebase.we drive up there on a dry run in our single car flat bed ..we get there about 2pm to find out the guy dont get off work till 6pm so the drivers waits..then after loading the car we lose a wheel bearing and the driver ends up staying a night in a hotel and then paying to get this fixxed...take into mind we just had this fixxed..car gets to me and i have it tooken staight to my house where 10 car trailers can drive though with no issues..1st carrier comes and vato cant take it cause no brakes..so we put it in my drive way and then 2 days later i get this alex towing to move it..they agreed to pk it up sun the 10th...i move the car out being a bitch cause its heavy..no show that day i box the car in with a 03 3500 dulley w/ a 4 car trailer on the rear.. and in frt my 4 car and f450...then i get a text frm a neighbor telling me the cars getting towed at 245am WTF....car got imponded..
.
wake up at 7am go to dmv..put g's caddy in my name..then go to police station and pay fine..then go to tow yard and pay fine.. tow it home and flat bed takes it to sacramento...

orig i charged G $1500 but ended up being 1850 cause no brakes or e brake

this was my profit on his car

$300 payed driver to pick up car
$130 dmv fees
$265 police station
$275 towing yard cause they had 2 use go jacks to take car out being blocked in

G payed the $1350 to the transporter.
i should of made about $150 profit but shit happens.
customer got car....only thing that counts..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 16 2010, 07:22 PM~16311833
> *Stopping by for a laugh, and to slap my balls on your eye socket
> *


repoast, 509donkryda!!!! :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 16 2010, 07:28 PM~16311881
> *first off  G sorry for all the bs bro... but yes this car was a headache from day one..i named this car Christina like the one from the movie.. G calls me one day after dealing with a bunch of other transporters.. i get the info from him and next day send my driver out there to get it..its about a 5-6 hour drive from our homebase.we drive up there on a dry run in our single car flat bed ..we get there about 2pm to find out the guy dont get off work till 6pm so the drivers waits..then after loading the car we lose a wheel bearing and the driver ends up staying a night in a hotel and then paying to get this fixxed...take into mind we just had this fixxed..car gets to me and i have it tooken staight to my house where 10 car trailers can drive though with no issues..1st carrier comes and vato cant take it cause no brakes..so we put it in my drive way and then 2 days later i get this alex towing to move it..they agreed to pk it up sun the 10th...i move the car out being a bitch cause its heavy..no show that day i box the car in with a 03 3500 dulley w/ a 4 car trailer on the rear.. and in frt my 4 car and f450...then i get a text frm a neighbor telling me the cars getting towed at 245am WTF....car got imponded..
> .
> wake up at 7am go to dmv..put g's caddy in my name..then go to police station and pay fine..then go to tow yard and pay fine.. tow it home and flat bed takes it to sacramento...
> ...


sup buddeh :wave:
i was gon hit u up wif a txt wen i maid da new bild up n also giv u props on it.

but ya aton of bs, n it stil ante ovr yet. matr of fact its jus startn. ended up costn bolf of us all mor money. dat car, inc shippn bernd me 4 almost lyk 3gs. did da car hav any hubcaps wen u got it? on da weels or inda bak seet? i think da car orig ownr fukd me. it was supost 2 cum wit a 2nd steerin weel, radiator fan, pass side mirror, 2 skirts, n lyk 5 hubcaps. iwas fina cal u but bin mad busy n da prik who sold me da car ante returnin mah cals or emails. did it hav any of dat wen u 1st got it?

i was guna cal u bak but i bin flooded 4reel.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

na bro he gave my driver the trunk not even on...what was in it is what it came with..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 16 2010, 09:06 PM~16312615
> *na bro he gave my driver the trunk not even on...what was in it is what it came with..
> *


dam das fukd up. dat prik shortd me all dat shit. he evn had pix of da hubcaps n steerin weel n mirror onda listin.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i know where u can get all that


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2010, 12:26 AM~16314192
> *i know where u can get all that
> *


uv bin ramblin about doz 2 cars foe da past munf n a haf n iv yet 2 c 1 pik


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 17 2010, 12:34 AM~16314233
> *uv bin ramblin about doz 2 cars foe da past munf n a haf n iv yet 2 c 1 pik
> *


he used to have a gold one


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 17 2010, 12:35 AM~16314241
> *he used to have a gold one
> *


o'rly? :scrutinize:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 17 2010, 12:35 AM~16314241
> *he used to have a gold one
> *


tan

and thats one of them i have pics of it











64 62 series had every option from the factory rare in 64


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

how much 4 powr seat switch, hub caps, radiator fan, pas side skirt, & top tail fin brake lite lenses


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 17 2010, 02:01 AM~16314786
> *how much 4 powr seat switch, hub caps, radiator fan, pas side skirt, & top tail fin brake lite lenses
> *


2grand buys you both cars 4 hours from where you live  

all mine needed was a brake line


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:machinegun: :guns: :machinegun:








  
looking good whore. (slightly-****) <3 :happysad:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16311881
> *first off  G sorry for all the bs bro... but yes this car was a headache from day one..i named this car Christina like the one from the movie.. G calls me one day after dealing with a bunch of other transporters.. i get the info from him and next day send my driver out there to get it..its about a 5-6 hour drive from our homebase.we drive up there on a dry run in our single car flat bed ..we get there about 2pm to find out the guy dont get off work till 6pm so the drivers waits..then after loading the car we lose a wheel bearing and the driver ends up staying a night in a hotel and then paying to get this fixxed...take into mind we just had this fixxed..car gets to me and i have it tooken staight to my house where 10 car trailers can drive though with no issues..1st carrier comes and vato cant take it cause no brakes..so we put it in my drive way and then 2 days later i get this alex towing to move it..they agreed to pk it up sun the 10th...i move the car out being a bitch cause its heavy..no show that day i box the car in with a 03 3500 dulley w/ a 4 car trailer on the rear.. and in frt my 4 car and f450...then i get a text frm a neighbor telling me the cars getting towed at 245am WTF....car got imponded..
> .
> wake up at 7am go to dmv..put g's caddy in my name..then go to police station and pay fine..then go to tow yard and pay fine.. tow it home and flat bed takes it to sacramento...
> ...


^^^^^GOOD BIDNESSMAN RAT CHER....^^^^^^

PROPS ON BEIN STRAIGHT UP!!!! (NO ****)....

:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 17 2010, 02:10 AM~16314817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u foto raped my clown


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 17 2010, 10:27 PM~16320575
> *
> u foto raped my clown
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

sum dimly lit, lo quality teasr pix, til i maik my new bild up, mayb monday noite :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: LOOKS LIKE SHIT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 18 2010, 02:41 AM~16323892
> *:uh: LOOKS LIKE SHIT
> *


:h5:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sorry about all the headache with the cadi  im glad u have it now. u gonna build it to sell now?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Classic g~money pose :rofl:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 01:59 AM~16323733
> *sum dimly lit, lo quality teasr pix, til i maik my new bild up, mayb monday noite :0
> 
> 
> ...


Gaynkster lean


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 03:59 AM~16323733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jan 18 2010, 12:59 AM~16323733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  looks better now....couldnt see pics before..guud lukk


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Jan 18 2010, 04:21 AM~16324175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 18 2010, 11:40 AM~16325886
> * looks better now....couldnt see pics before..guud lukk
> *


:uh: nex time wip da jizz out ur beady lil eyz b4 u maik a statment dat can get u layd out mangggg


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 10:47 AM~16325955
> *:uh: nex time wip da jizz out ur beady lil eyz b4 u maik a statment dat can get u layd out mangggg
> *


 :wow:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 02:59 AM~16323733
> *sum dimly lit, lo quality teasr pix, til i maik my new bild up, mayb monday noite :0
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 18 2010, 08:37 AM~16324536
> *Classic g~money pose :rofl:
> *


dude looks like Kevin Smith :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 01:45 PM~16325933
> *
> :uh:
> *


Just STFU :uh:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jan 18 2010, 07:05 PM~16329652
> *dude looks like Kevin Smith  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jan 18 2010, 01:08 PM~16326661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all smiles agen ehhh? : \


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 10:14 PM~16332285
> *:uh: xaktly
> new bild up wil b maid shortly! :0
> o'rly?
> ...


:yes:


And there's nothing wrong with looking like Kevin Smith either :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 18 2010, 09:36 PM~16332694
> *:yes:
> And there's nothing wrong with looking like Kevin Smith either :cheesy:
> *


: \


am curently typn out da coop devile bild up topik!! wil b poastd as soon as i get da 1st reply dun! 
omg omg !!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 10:52 PM~16332971
> *: \
> am curently typn out da coop devile bild up topik!! wil b poastd as soon as i get da 1st reply dun!
> omg omg !!!
> *


I tried to find the "really excited" emoticon, but I could not. I look forward to attempting to read it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 18 2010, 10:28 PM~16333597
> *I tried to find the "really excited" emoticon, but I could not.  I look forward to attempting to read it :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


1st i was lyk mg im so happy: :cheesy:


den i was lyk mg dat was mean:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2dt 4 da big 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 11:40 PM~16333857
> *1st i was lyk  mg im so happy:  :cheesy:
> den i was lyk mg dat was mean:
> *


I'm just giving you a hard time


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 19 2010, 04:21 PM~16341169
> *I'm just giving you a hard time
> *


litteraly! :0 :around: :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 20 2010, 02:35 AM~16348588
> *litteraly! :0 :around: :cheesy: :tongue:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:x:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 20 2010, 10:26 AM~16350436
> *:tongue:
> *


fwench kiss!!!! :tongue:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 20 2010, 10:57 AM~16350696
> *:x:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 20 2010, 10:04 AM~16351238
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

After I sent you the HOK paint their is still no progress pics.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 22 2010, 07:09 PM~16379361
> *After I sent you the HOK paint their is still no progress pics.
> *


:uh: wel wel wel. looks whos consious agen.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 22 2010, 07:31 PM~16379505
> *:uh: wel wel wel. looks whos consious agen.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 22 2010, 05:01 PM~16378196
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 12:45 PM~16325933
> *:uh:
> yuprs. y? u wana buy it wen its dun?
> 
> ...



i dont think i could ever afford it, even if hand jobs were included...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 22 2010, 08:18 PM~16380006
> *i dont think i could ever afford it, even if hand jobs were included...
> *


but teh handjobs r complimentary


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: hay ass goblin....sell this rig to the chinese and use the funds to get that lac some paint mange


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 23 2010, 01:31 AM~16383033
> *:uh: hay ass goblin....sell this rig to the chinese and use the funds to get that lac some paint mange
> *


:uh: sup gayhem....dont tel nobody but i gota leed ona 1960 fleetwood series 60 4doe in supr dupr shape, runs n drivs wif all good glass foe 3gz. i may buy dat also n hav 4 total vehikls in mah name


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 23 2010, 01:45 AM~16383551
> *:uh: sup gayhem....dont tel nobody but i gota leed ona 1960 fleetwood series 60 4doe in supr dupr shape, runs n drivs wif all good glass foe 3gz. i may buy dat also n hav 4 total vehikls in mah name
> *


 dont confuse the product with the creator u silly noob


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 23 2010, 02:48 AM~16383566
> * dont confuse the product with the creator u silly noob
> *


 :uh: aye aye captin


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

no updates, but i did go grocery shoppin


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

n dis is how my nite turnd out. 

r.i.p. 1 bottl of hypnotiq, 1 corona, & 1 bottl of smirnoff cosmo 

me so wastd & horny rite now


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 29 2010, 02:22 AM~16448982
> *n dis is how my nite turnd out.
> 
> r.i.p. 1 bottl of hypnotiq, 1 corona, & 1 bottl of smirnoff cosmo
> ...


why do u drink phaggot dranks


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

taks 1 ta no 1


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jan 29 2010, 02:22 AM~16448982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh: omg G~HorneyPussyDrink is gonna fuck Wale Tale 850 :sprint:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 29 2010, 04:51 PM~16453742
> *:wow:  :uh: omg G~HorneyPussyDrink is gonna fuck Wale Tale 850 :sprint:
> *


:uh: im guna fist him wit a garbage truk


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16423221
> *For you G$, a pic of my dinner the other night.  I also had Hardluck in mind when I took this pic, because it is a grilled cheese with bacon.  And Hl, your diner does it better than this place, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


4 u scanles evil. my dinr 2nite. circa 11:58pm. i had bolf u & hardluk in mind wen i took dis pik, bcuz its a dennys sammich wif chees n bakon. and sam evil, my diner duz it betr den ur plase. lol.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

NINJA YOU GONNA DIE FROM THE DIE-ABETIES....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 30 2010, 01:48 AM~16458571
> *NINJA YOU GONNA DIE FROM THE DIE-ABETIES....
> *


u shood c alda fukn gray hairs i got on my hed.
n yestrday i notisd my very 1st gray hair in my beard. rite inda front. 
iv had such a fukn ruff life im goin full fukn gray at 23.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

all i got to say about this topic is


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 30 2010, 02:03 AM~16458255
> *4 u scanles evil. my dinr 2nite. circa 11:58pm. i had bolf u & hardluk in mind wen i took dis pik, bcuz its a dennys sammich wif chees n bakon. and sam evil, my diner duz it betr den ur plase. lol.
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 30 2010, 09:38 AM~16459557
> *all i got to say about this topic is
> 
> 
> ...


stil? :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 30 2010, 10:15 AM~16459741
> *:drool:
> *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

MEH NUTZ.... THEY ITCH.....


:SCRATCHING:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 30 2010, 09:32 PM~16463812
> *MEH NUTZ....  THEY ITCH.....
> :SCRATCHING:
> *


did ur wife evr giv em bak? i herd she keeps dem in her purse


----------



## Haunted_black (Sep 13, 2009)

Wash your hands, please.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black_@Jan 31 2010, 09:25 PM~16472025
> *Wash your hands, please.
> *


i like fapping 2 ur avis wit dirty hands tho


----------



## Haunted_black (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black_@Jan 31 2010, 10:02 PM~16472468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shees fapp-tastic!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 30 2010, 02:03 AM~16458255
> *4 u scanles evil. my dinr 2nite. circa 11:58pm. i had bolf u & hardluk in mind wen i took dis pik, bcuz its a dennys sammich wif chees n bakon. and sam evil, my diner duz it betr den ur plase. lol.
> 
> 
> ...


I've never tried that from Denny's I don't think. I'll have to make a trip on in there this week. And the next time you're there, get a vanilla rootbeer. It's the shit, lol


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 30 2010, 11:30 PM~16464242
> *did ur wife evr giv em bak? i herd she keeps dem in her purse
> *



im not married....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Feb 1 2010, 06:51 PM~16480515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u deny bein marryd, but dont deny dat she keeps u bawls in her purse. 

intrestn......

intrestin indeed..............


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 1 2010, 10:30 PM~16482544
> *
> so u deny bein marryd, but dont deny dat she keeps u bawls in her purse.
> 
> ...



they stay in her jaw!!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Feb 1 2010, 07:51 PM~16480515
> *I've never tried that from Denny's I don't think.  I'll have to make a trip on in there this week.  And the next time you're there, get a vanilla rootbeer.  It's the shit, lol
> *


Damn! I was at Denny's last night celebrating getting my engagement ring and I totally forgot to order that sammich!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Feb 2 2010, 05:33 PM~16491389
> *Damn! I was at Denny's last night celebrating getting my engagement ring and I totally forgot to order that sammich!!
> *


omg!


iv bin tryn 2 think of a way 4 me 2 tell u xaktly how i feel 4 da past 10 min, but hav bin unsucesful. no assortment of words can convay 2 u how i feel rite now. its lyk. its lyk, my hole world has jus cam crashin down in front of me. its lyk, its lyk an earfquake. u 4gettn 2 ordr my favrit sammich is lyk an earfquake. shakn me down 2 da very fiber of my being. how can u 4get 2 ordr it??? i thoute u & me had sumtn special. we bolf share da same luv of fast food, we bolf xibit spurts of pure randomness, bolf share da same passion 4 edsels. so how can u forget 2 ordr it? am i dat un important? such a miniscule, insignifacant part of ur day 2 day life. i thoute u & i wer mor den dat. omg wtfs rong wit me! its lyk an avalanche of emotions. its lyk u reechd in2 my chest n ripd my heart out wit ur own 2 hands. no words can describe da state of mind im in. im at a total loss 4 words. n since ders no words 4 me 2 tell u how im feeln rite now, i shal resort 2 use of da availabl smileys, 2 let u no jus how i feel.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Feb 2 2010, 08:25 AM~16486906
> *they stay in her jaw!!!!
> 
> 
> *


i herd its da othr way around! :around:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 3 2010, 01:13 AM~16496172
> *i herd its da othr way around! :around:
> *



NEGATIVE.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Feb 2 2010, 06:33 PM~16491389
> *Damn! I was at Denny's last night celebrating getting my engagement ring and I totally forgot to order that sammich!!
> *


 :run:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 3 2010, 01:10 AM~16496129
> *omg!
> iv bin tryn 2 think of a way 4 me 2 tell u  xaktly how i feel 4 da past 10 min, but hav bin unsucesful. no assortment of words can convay 2 u how i feel rite now. its lyk. its lyk, my hole world has jus cam crashin down in front of me. its lyk,  its lyk an earfquake. u 4gettn 2 ordr my favrit sammich is lyk an earfquake. shakn me down 2 da very fiber of my being. how can u 4get 2 ordr it??? i thoute u & me had sumtn special. we bolf share da same luv of fast food, we bolf xibit spurts of pure randomness, bolf share da same passion 4 edsels. so how can u forget 2 ordr it? am i dat un important? such a miniscule, insignifacant part of ur day 2 day life. i thoute u & i wer mor den dat. omg wtfs rong wit me! its lyk an avalanche of emotions. its lyk u reechd in2 my chest n ripd my heart out wit ur own 2 hands. no words can describe da state of mind im in. im at a total loss 4 words. n since ders no words 4 me 2 tell u how im feeln rite now, i shal resort 2 use of da availabl smileys, 2 let u no jus how i feel.
> 
> *




IM IN A GLASS CASE... OF EMOTIONS!!!


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 18 2010, 02:59 AM~16323733
> *sum dimly lit, lo quality teasr pix, til i maik my new bild up, mayb monday noite :0
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought you were a little shorter than you look in that pic. You're about 6 foot, I guess?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 3 2010, 12:48 PM~16499779
> *IM IN A GLASS CASE... OF EMOTIONS!!!
> *


:tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pik pak


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Feb 3 2010, 03:07 PM~16500770
> *I always thought you were a little shorter than you look in that pic. You're about 6 foot, I guess?
> *


6,4,, las time i chekd. mite b tallr now. 
or shortr


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 3 2010, 10:36 PM~16506133
> *pik pak
> *


cadilak pik pak up 2 in 1.5 hours.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 3 2010, 10:41 PM~16506229
> *cadilak pik pak up 2 in 1.5 hours.
> *


 :uh: fuck the caddy


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16506269
> *:uh:  fuck the  caddy
> *


   y? :uh:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 3 2010, 01:10 AM~16496129
> *omg!
> iv bin tryn 2 think of a way 4 me 2 tell u  xaktly how i feel 4 da past 10 min, but hav bin unsucesful. no assortment of words can convay 2 u how i feel rite now. its lyk. its lyk, my hole world has jus cam crashin down in front of me. its lyk,  its lyk an earfquake. u 4gettn 2 ordr my favrit sammich is lyk an earfquake. shakn me down 2 da very fiber of my being. how can u 4get 2 ordr it??? i thoute u & me had sumtn special. we bolf share da same luv of fast food, we bolf xibit spurts of pure randomness, bolf share da same passion 4 edsels. so how can u forget 2 ordr it? am i dat un important? such a miniscule, insignifacant part of ur day 2 day life. i thoute u & i wer mor den dat. omg wtfs rong wit me! its lyk an avalanche of emotions. its lyk u reechd in2 my chest n ripd my heart out wit ur own 2 hands. no words can describe da state of mind im in. im at a total loss 4 words. n since ders no words 4 me 2 tell u how im feeln rite now, i shal resort 2 use of da availabl smileys, 2 let u no jus how i feel.
> 
> *




I was also in the mood for breakfast food. So I built my own grand slam.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Feb 4 2010, 07:02 PM~16514662
> *
> 
> I was also in the mood for breakfast food.  So I built my own grand slam.
> *


:rofl: i rambld 

i stopd eatn brekfast food inda mornin wen i was 16-17. nevr touchd it unles it was aftr 10pm 4 sum reson. i honestly havnt eatn brekfast food in ovr 3 years. egs pankaks sausage omlet typ shit its bin ovr 3 yeers since i last had em : \


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

how is this heap of garbage still got a topic


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 6 2010, 05:19 PM~16533460
> *how is this heap of garbage still got a topic
> *


:uh: dis is wut hapns wen u opin ur flea bittn mouf n jus let da werds flo out lyk 850queens condom riddn diarehha. think b4 u tipe n it myte aktualy maik cents


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Feb 6 2010, 10:59 PM~16536094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 6 2010, 11:16 PM~16536282
> *
> *


hows ya daughtrs doin?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 6 2010, 11:18 PM~16536300
> *hows ya daughtrs doin?
> *


They're okay. :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 6 2010, 11:21 PM~16536329
> *They're okay. :scrutinize:
> *


can ya kiss em goodnite 4 me? :tongue:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 6 2010, 11:29 PM~16536405
> *can ya kiss em goodnite 4 me? :tongue:
> *


Naw..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16536434
> *Naw..
> *


weeeeeeeak


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 6 2010, 11:37 PM~16536484
> *weeeeeeeak
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 7 2010, 02:01 AM~16537573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:voodoo:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

do u hav any bild ups??? i not saw nun :scrutinize:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

G~MONEY GOT A IP SUSPENSION TILL THE 11TH... HE WANTED ME TO LET YALL KNOW..... 


FREE G~MULLAH.....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Feb 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16543922
> *
> FREE G~MULLAH.....
> *


:werd:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Somebody needs to do one a vid like this but with an Edsel. :cheesy:





*FREE G~MONEY!!!!!*


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 8 2010, 11:52 AM~16548402
> *Somebody needs to do one a vid like this but with an Edsel. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE DAT BLUE SIXFOE FOE DOE HARD TOPP MANG....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Feb 7 2010, 09:16 PM~16543922
> *G~MONEY GOT A IP SUSPENSION TILL THE 11TH...  HE WANTED ME TO LET YALL KNOW.....
> FREE G~MULLAH.....
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!



FREE MY G~MUNI :tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Feb 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16543922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :angry: 

mist u 2 :tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ENGINS GOIN BAK INDA DEVIL ON DUBS ON SUNDAY, WICH MEENS IL START GETN BAK ONDA EDSEL ON DUBS SOON!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 13 2010, 10:31 PM~16605699
> *ENGINS GOIN BAK INDA DEVIL ON DUBS ON SUNDAY, WICH MEENS IL START GETN BAK ONDA EDSEL ON DUBS SOON!
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

What did you get banned for?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Feb 13 2010, 11:22 PM~16606147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


long story short,
i maid a statment dat was takn completly out of context in lo gen. uce pres kita flipd out n told his felo club membr og jordan whos also a mod about it. he deletd my poast, oviously it wasnt enuf 4 uce so da topik was deletid den i got bandid foe 4 days. i did nuthn rong n it was a horribl injustise. der was ot riots about it kuz errybody new it was undue punishment. n wen my suspension was servd n i cam bak on my inbox was flooded wif haf wits frum bolth clubs. i was jus reppn RO 2 da fullest. but its ok now, da death threats hav stopd


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 04:35 AM~16607647
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> long story short,
> i maid a statment dat was takn completly out of context in lo gen. uce pres kita flipd out n told his felo club membr og jordan whos also a mod about it. he deletd my poast, oviously it wasnt enuf 4 uce so da topik was deletid den i got bandid foe 4 days. i did nuthn rong n it was a horribl injustise. der was ot riots about it kuz errybody new it was undue punishment. n wen my suspension was servd n i cam bak on my inbox was flooded wif haf wits frum bolth clubs. i was jus reppn RO 2 da fullest. but its ok now, da death threats hav stopd
> *


Ganksta' fo sure.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 04:35 AM~16607647
> *long story short,
> i maid a statment dat was takn completly out of context in lo gen. uce pres kita flipd out n told his felo club membr og jordan whos also a mod about it. he deletd my poast, oviously it wasnt enuf 4 uce so da topik was deletid den i got bandid foe 4 days. i did nuthn rong n it was a horribl injustise. der was ot riots about it kuz errybody new it was undue punishment. n wen my suspension was servd n i cam bak on my inbox was flooded wif haf wits frum bolth clubs. i was jus reppn RO 2 da fullest. but its ok now, da death threats hav stopd
> *


: \


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 14 2010, 04:41 PM~16610519
> *: \
> *


x2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2dt 4 no reson. 

othr den dis isda gratest bild up thred evr!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 19 2010, 04:18 PM~16663648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: bwahah ima guna fist ur ass in vegas dis yeer tuff gay


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

1st edsel relatd pik ina long time!!!!

puld da hood off agen n startd chekn vac lines, n also da heet choke setup.
pooter86 was rite. 1 gos 2 carb, it runs thru da exhaust, n da othrs jus open at da bottm. 
wel i blew air thru 1 opin end n put my hand by da othr end. heers wut hapnd










oily blaK soot, wich im soooo not happy about. blak soot meens xhaust gas is leakn thru da loop pipe, wich meens its rotted out n needs fixn. it cood also meen ders a piese of heet pipe dat fell in2 a combustion chambr n fukd up a cylindr. hopfully its jus crakd n not missin parts of da pipe. 
n its mad oily wich meens ethr 2rich, or its aktualy burnin oil, wich supports my theory of metal pipe falln in2 combustion chambrs n its brunin oil. blak soot has no smell wich also maiks me lean twoards burnin oil. need2 pull intak manifold off n chek n fix shit.

guna order intake gaskets soon. cars also getn lowrd off da lift soon n il resume workn onda edsel.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

im ofishally workn onda edsel on dubs agen!!!! 



was weldn up my las floor pan las nite wen i ran outa wire. put all da steelys on jus now n startd organizin my massiv colection of removd parts.

also ordrd my oil pan gasket n intak gaskets. guna roll it out reel soon, hopfuly friday or satrday.

den il pull da engin out n fix oil leaks. oil pans cumn off n il detale da innards. repair my heet choke pipe, n do new gaskets in key plases den put engin bak inda car! 

ima gunnin 2 hav bolf my cars dun n paintd by july 4th!!!!!!


da edsel on dubs is ofishaly bein workd on!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 16 2010, 01:16 AM~17209769
> *im ofishally workn onda edsel on dubs agen!!!!
> was weldn up my las floor pan las nite wen i ran outa wire. put all da steelys on jus now n startd organizin my massiv colection of removd parts.
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Apr 16 2010, 06:39 PM~17215683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: 

yay! all my old buds r stil heer!! 

edsel pik pak aftr i tak a showr!

gota tak a showr, da munf is haf ovr :tongue:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

1st 1 inda long mothr fukn time! 



its bin 2 fukn long!!!!



2 fukn long wif no edsel pik paks!



EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!!!!![/b]




OMG. GETN BAK ONDA EDSEL FELT REEL GOOD!

GETN REDY 2 OPERATE









FIGURD ID START OFF MY DAY BY INHALIN CEMIKAL STRIPPR









STRIPPN DA DOOZ









IDK WTF DA 1ST COK SUKR PUT ON HEER DAT WAS BLU?









WYL I WAS LETN DA DOOZ COOK, I STARTD DA TRUNK









30 MIN LATR









N FINALY. DIS IS DA ORIG COLOR. SEA FOAM GREEN









ALSO DID DA HOOD










BUT WTF? DA CAR WAS ORIG SEA FOAM GREEN COLOR.
HOOD IS COPPERISH GOLD???


















I BUFFD DA CENTR DOWN 2 BARE STEEL. DA HOOD IS OFF ANOTHR CAR. COPPRTONEISH GOLD SHIT








BUT ITS REEL GOOD BUKN SHAPE. NO ROTT, ONLY MINOR DENTS. SO I SHOOOD B HAPY 

PULD DA DEVIL OUT









SET UP MY AUTOZONE GASTANK









WER DA FUK DID IT GO????????/









DAS FUKN RITE! SHIT STARTD UP N DROV DA FUK OUTSIDE









DROV IT BAK IN









GETN REDY 2 PUL DA ENGIN 2MARO









BAKD DA DEVIL IN









KEWL









STARTN 2 BRAKE IT DOWN. PULLN DA ENGIN ON SATRDAY









O BOY O BOY O BOY!!!









DIS IS HOW I LEFT IT









IM PULN DA ENGIN OUT 2 FIX OIL LEAKS N ALSO DETALE DA OIL PAN OF SLUDGE, ALSO DETALIN DA WHOL ENGIN, N PAINTN DA FRAME. I ANTE NO FUKN HOTSTUFF. I PAINT DA FRAMES OF DA CARS I RESTOR!!!!!!111


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

needs a blown 460 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 17 2010, 01:04 AM~17218793
> *needs a blown 460  :uh:
> *


 :uh: DA FORD 292S WER BILT LYK TANK MOTORS, INDESTRUCTABL. 
I AKTUALY PEELD OUT INDA GRAVEL TRYNA BAK IT OUT. SO YA, DA MOTORS FINE MANG


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

now that's what I'm talking about!!! good to see you back on it. and as far as engine goes my vote is stock detailed out. all OG stickers and colors and all, that's how I'm doing mine :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Apr 17 2010, 12:46 PM~17221416
> *now that's what I'm talking about!!! good to see you back on it. and as far as engine goes my vote is stock detailed out. all OG stickers and colors and all, that's how I'm doing mine  :biggrin:
> *


 my engins getn puld in a few. guna detale da shit outa it n also do new gaskets 2 stop oil leeks. oil pans cumn off n a few othr thngs.

its pisn trans fluid out of da bak wer da drivshaft cums out. also lookn in2 dat.
also need 2 do new transcoolr lines sinc 1 line twistd off wit da nut.

wen i was bakn it out i mashd da pedal n it peeld out kikd a ton of roks up n shit. didnt think it cood do dat :0

u no any cheep plases 2 get wethrstripn? lyk door windo chanels n anti rattlrs n wutnots? besids denis carpntr


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Isn't aircraft stripper fun stuff? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Apr 17 2010, 05:07 PM~17222573
> *Isn't aircraft stripper fun stuff?
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


it is wen u lay it out on a hood, trunk, n 2 dooz in a nonventalatd area wif no respratr n u wake up onda ground wit ur pants off n dont remembr a dam thing


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 17 2010, 09:38 PM~17224384
> *it is wen u lay it out on a hood, trunk, n 2 dooz in a nonventalatd area wif no respratr n u wake up onda ground wit ur pants off n dont remembr a dam thing
> *


i remember everything and thats all that matters


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 17 2010, 09:58 PM~17224556
> *i remember everything and thats all that matters
> *


i has such horibl fukn memory it ante evn funy. lyk il pull up a fone numbr on my fones browser, den il minimize da intrnet n go 2 typ da numbr in, n i wont fukn rmemebr wtf da numbr was.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

this topic hasn't been shit canned yet!? wtf? :uh: 

here's a quick vid for ya, monkey.

http://blog.blacklabelskates.com/?p=1293

the training ground - you better be on your shit. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

ttt
my dude got his 59 edsel running last week
the guy he bought it from said the motor had been rebuilt 
the fucker knocks real bad. not sure if its a lifter knock or a rod knock


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 17 2010, 10:38 PM~17224384
> *it is wen u lay it out on a hood, trunk, n 2 dooz in a nonventalatd area wif no respratr n u wake up onda ground wit ur pants off n dont remembr a dam thing
> *


I only did one panel at a time, and I had plenty of open air around.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Apr 18 2010, 08:29 AM~17226591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 18 2010, 11:37 AM~17227686
> *ttt
> my dude got his 59 edsel running last week
> the guy he bought it from said the motor had been rebuilt
> ...


:cheesy:

 i h8 doin major motor work. my enigns out n am inda degreesn stage. 
pik pak up mayb mondy nite


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

the Deville looks kewl but the edsel is :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 18 2010, 04:28 PM~17229287
> *the Deville looks kewl but the edsel is  :nono:
> *


ur fase looks kewl, but it wood b bettr wit my fist in it!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 18 2010, 10:29 AM~17226591
> *this topic hasn't been shit canned yet!? wtf?  :uh:
> 
> here's a quick vid for ya, monkey.
> ...


they told me the powerbeam was unbrakeable, i broke one right in front of the back truck to say the least lol. i still love blklbl <3


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 08:08 PM~17229851
> *ur fase looks kewl, but it wood b bettr wit my fist in it!
> *


dont go stinking up ur fist :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 19 2010, 12:04 PM~17237005
> *dont go stinking up ur fist :happysad:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

good news! soon il b putn da edsl onda sisor lift n puld da hole front end off! guna detale n paint da whol front end soon! guna ordr my engin gasket set on april 28, alont wit a ton of othr stuf. motor mounts, radiatr hoses, belts, trans coolr lines, carb rebild kit, ect. i want 2 hav da whol front end por15d n da engin rebilt, paintd n instald, n my carb broke down, bakin soda blastd n instald timed n runnin, n da trans leak fixd by may13th! no days off!


also guna start my bild up topik inda bike section 4 all my custom bilt bikes ethr 2day or 2maro! g~$ gots his hands in errythang!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why wasnt i told you were back on it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17292083
> *why wasnt i told you were back on it
> *


i cald u las week n sum strange dewd pikd up n told me not 2 call u evr agen


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 24 2010, 11:52 PM~17292703
> *i cald u las week n sum strange dewd pikd up n told me not 2 call u evr agen
> *


  that was my


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 18 2010, 08:29 AM~17226591
> *this topic hasn't been shit canned yet!? wtf?  :uh:
> 
> here's a quick vid for ya, monkey.
> ...


hay dumass wtf evr dat link is 2 it dont werk!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2010, 11:55 PM~17292728
> * that was my
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2dt 4 da gratest bild up topik evr!!!!!!!!


front ends al broke down. startd sandblastn 2day. got about 2hrs left of blastn n frame stripn. im paintn da whol front end on sunday! pik pak up sundy nite!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2DT!!!!!!!!1111


BIN BAND FOE A WEEK KUZ A MOD HAD PENUS EVNY. BUT IM BAK NOW MUTHAFUKAS!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

without pik paks


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 01:05 AM~17496196
> *without pik paks
> *


twas not my falt *sumbody *woodnt hook it up wit da p/w :uh: gayberto


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

lets 4get about da fakt gayberto didnt help me wen i was down n out, so i can reclaim my title as da mastr fabracator



EDSEL PIK PAK!!![/b]


PULN ENGIN OUT









KEWL










WOO HOO DIS JOINTS DIRTY!


















NOW SHES NEKID


















K. NOW DAT DA ENGINS OUT, IS TIME 2 GET HER BAK ONDA SISOR LIFT. SO I HADA PUSH IT BY MYSELF, INDA GRAVL, ON2 DA LIFT










SHITS PRETY HEAVY









FINALY










STARTD RE SPLITN IT APART









OMG









BEGININ MY 6HR LONG JOB OF PREPPN 4 PAINT.













NOW FAS FORWERD TA 7PM DA NEXT DAY

50$ OF POR 15 GOT ME DIS FAR











OMG OMG OMG









ALL WIF A BRUSH 











DIDNT WANA WAIST WUT WAS LEFT OF MY 50$ KWART OF PAINT SOOOO.....




























PAINTD FRAME! FUK HOT$TUFF90210!!!!






















N MY MAIN ATRACTION!!!!!










LOOKS SUPR NISE. 



N LASTLY, 2 RAP UP DIS PIK PAK,

DA MAN, DA LEGEND, DA MASTER FABRACATR, G~$


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

pre emptiv fuk h$


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

I got some Por 15 but have not got around to using but I am sure that shit said it needed to be top coated or am I wrong ?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 17 2010, 12:03 AM~17511702
> *I got some Por 15 but have not got around to using but I am sure that shit said it needed to be top coated or am I wrong ?
> *


only if its guna b xposed 2 sunlite. lyk on a bumpr or hood ect. if its xposeds 2 direct sunlite it needs topcote. but 4 a undrbody or frame, no topcote. do it wit a 2 or 3'' brush. it dont evn leev brush lines


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

PAINTD FRAME! FUK HOT$TUFF90210!!!!












* ^^ IF YOU CALL THIS A PAINTED FRAME ^^ *


DA MAN, DA LEGEND, DA MASTER FABRACATR, G~$










* ^^ THEN I DON'T CALL THIS A FAT SLOPPY SLOB ^^ *


Preemptive fuck you back with a baseball bat, without an edit tag


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 17 2010, 07:05 AM~17511719
> *only if its guna b xposed 2 sunlite. lyk on a bumpr or hood ect. if its xposeds 2 direct sunlite it needs topcote. but 4 a undrbody or frame, no topcote. do it wit a 2 or 3'' brush. it dont evn leev brush lines
> *


Thanks


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 17 2010, 12:06 AM~17511731
> *PAINTD FRAME! FUK HOT$TUFF90210!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ur fatr den i am n u work lyk a sloth. fuk ur mothr.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 17 2010, 12:11 AM~17511784
> *Thanks
> *


:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Shid..., you back on da Edsel, I see. :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 17 2010, 12:46 AM~17512028
> *Shid..., you back on da Edsel, I see. :h5:
> *


also had a 58 coop devil i was redy 2 buy. dude stopd ansrin his fone. think he sold it out frum undr me. pix inda coop devil on dubs topik


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK!!!!!

DIS 1S STIL IN PROGRES. CAN ONLY POAST 25PX AT A TIME SO DIS WIL HAF2 DO

LOOKY LOOK AT MY FLIPITY FLOPITY TIMIN CHANE :0









ITS FLIPITY FLOPITY!!!










ORDERD NEW TIMIN SET. MOVD ON2 MOR ENGIN WUTNOTS


SPLITN IT APART









OMG


















WOWZRS


















HED GASKETS WER SHEETMETAL 









INSIDE A 51 YR OLD OIL PAN 




















HEERS INSIDE MY LIFTR VALLEY :|








IM SUPRISD DA ENGIN STIL START N DROV INDA CONDITION ITS IN. EDSELS ENGINS R LYK TANK MOTORS. INDESTRUCTABL  

HEERS DA ROOF OF DA VALLEY COVER :|








WTF IS DIS SHIT? ITS LYK CAKEY OIL FILM :|

VALVS :|









:|









SPRINGS










1 OUT OF 8 UMBRELA SEELS ONDA RITE BANK WER BAD 










RIKETY ROKER ARMS









B4









BROKE SHIT DOWN









TRYD BLOWIN OUT DA SHIT INDA ROCKR ARM PIPE THING N DIS HAPPND 








SHIT HURT 2. SHIT WAS LYK ROKS FLYN OUT AT 200 MPH.

RETURN OFDA BAKIN SODA BANDIT









N AFTR 









BLASTD DA ALUM BLOKS, WIRE WEELS INSIDE OF ROKR ARMS, BLEW OUT ROCKR ARM PIPE N REASEMBLD









GOTA NEW GASKET SET INDA MALE 










N LASTLY, 2 RAP UP DIS PIK PAK, DA MAN, DA LEGEND, DA MASTR, G~$









N HOW I CLEEND DA VALLEY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

Lookin good, some real progress :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

myt b takn a trip 2 ur forin guy on weds. : \


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey gil, that cakey shit, is paraffin, its a wax they used to add to oil back in the day, all it did was clog shit, they thought it would help lubricate, but all it did was separate lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 18 2010, 09:06 AM~17525983
> *hey gil, that cakey shit, is paraffin, its a wax they used to add to oil back in the day, all it did was clog shit, they thought it would help lubricate, but all it did was separate lol
> *


omg. so dis *** nevr changd teh oils? not cool


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 18 2010, 01:07 PM~17527133
> *omg. so dis *** nevr changd teh oils? not cool
> *


im not saying he didnt change it, im saying for an extended period of time, he used oil with paraffin in it, and all the wax stayed in the motor


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant belive that motor was still running :wow:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+May 18 2010, 11:42 AM~17527522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edsels motor = tank motors. indestructabl


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well, regardless, i hope u will regularly change the oilz


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 19 2010, 09:21 AM~17538438
> *well, regardless, i hope u will regularly change the oilz
> *


werd


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 19 2010, 08:21 AM~17538438
> *well, regardless, i hope u will regularly change the oilz
> *


im thinkn i shood chang da oil & filtr aftr about 50 miles. same 4 da coop devil.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 19 2010, 01:11 PM~17539928
> *im thinkn i shood chang da oil & filtr aftr about 50 miles. same 4 da coop devil.
> *


get you a neodidium magnet for the oil pan


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 19 2010, 12:22 PM~17540538
> *get you a neodidium magnet for the oil pan
> *


makn up words is bad 4 da raza : /


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 19 2010, 05:22 PM~17543356
> *makn up words is bad 4 da raza : /
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 19 2010, 06:01 PM~17543720
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 18 2010, 09:06 AM~17525983
> *hey gil, that cakey shit, is paraffin, its a wax they used to add to oil back in the day, all it did was clog shit, they thought it would help lubricate, but all it did was separate lol
> *


im willing to bet it lubricated quite well after the viscosity of the oil was gone.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

goin 2 palistine fri morn 2 drop da edsel heds of 2 b mashind : \


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17543356
> *makn up words is bad 4 da raza : /
> *


no its for realz, its a rare earth magnet and its super strong.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 20 2010, 04:55 AM~17548855
> *goin 2 palistine fri morn 2 drop da edsel heds of 2 b mashind : \
> *


how mush they chargin?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!+May 20 2010, 03:00 AM~17548866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woodnt tel me how much its guna cost kuz its so old he has 2 inspekt it 1st : /


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 1 2010, 07:10 PM~17668828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

How my car ended up in here I have no idea.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: i think dats infamus needl diks way of teln me i aint had noo pik paks ina wyl


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jun 3 2010, 03:26 PM~17686965
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jun 1 2010, 07:10 PM~17668828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2010, 01:32 AM~17692816
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: fine fine jeez dont get ur alligator skin thong ina bunch il do a pik pak now. :happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

edsel pik pak!!!!!!!!!111



not a huge 1 lyk da 1s im nown 4, but pik pak nun da les.


havnt reely bin takn pix of stuf i b doin kuz its a fukn hasle. plus ante nobody reely chekn da legendary edsel on dubs no mo. so i hit da brakes onda pictur takn, n hitn da gas onda 300 hours of work left


finaly getn da engin redy 2 drop in

oil pans redy









timn covr, watr pump, oil pan, oil filtr plate, wich i had2 repair, all on 4 good. guna drop da engin in on friday.









aftr da engins in, il do da heds, den carb n wirin n try startn it


bak 2 da body work.
getn redy 2 finish da door i startd 15munfs ago









kemical stripn. 









getn der









a door i repared is now bare steeld. 










i boltd it on2 da car 2 chek fitment. i wana start primin shit by june 20th

list of shit i wana prime at once. roof, trunk, 2 pass side does, n hood.

iv stil gota gang of body work 2 do. got 12'' mor of weld til im dun wit da floors, need2 finish da gas cap spot, den trunk floor parts wich im only about 15% dun wif, den driv side rokr panel, drivr side doez, n bolth fendr tips.

aftr da engin goz in, i can thro pas fendr on n match it all up wif da front pass door n finish da tip. den il proly kemikal strip da fendr n prime da hole pas side.

also wana maik my fendr skirts b4 i start primn,


i also startd puondin da bondo of da drivr side reer fendr. n frum wut iv seen, da drivr side is much wors den da pass side i alredy did. think im guna haf2 add whol panels 2 drivr side, plus da fendr lip i alredy poundid out. 
o wel : \


n lastly, da numba 1 soldado, weery frum battl


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 20 2010, 12:40 PM~17551319
> **


 :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

..............


> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 4 2010, 02:48 AM~17693130
> *edsel pik pak!!!!!!!!!111
> not a huge 1 lyk da 1s im nown 4, but pik pak nun da les.
> havnt reely bin takn pix of stuf i b doin kuz its a fukn hasle. plus ante nobody reely chekn da legendary edsel on dubs no mo. so i hit da brakes onda pictur takn, n hitn da gas onda 300 hours of work left
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 4 2010, 04:48 AM~17693130
> *edsel pik pak!!!!!!!!!111
> not a huge 1 lyk da 1s im nown 4, but pik pak nun da les.
> havnt reely bin takn pix of stuf i b doin kuz its a fukn hasle. plus ante nobody reely chekn da legendary edsel on dubs no mo. so i hit da brakes onda pictur takn, n hitn da gas onda 300 hours of work left
> ...


thats cause cadillacs are the shit :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84+Jun 4 2010, 09:29 AM~17694440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: damn Guillermo u puttin in down like an AIDS ridden porcupine


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2010, 11:49 PM~17700604
> *:uh: damn Guillermo u puttin in down like an AIDS ridden porcupine
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ermmm reel tok broksi


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK!!!


OMFG 2 PIK PAKS ON 1 PAGE!!!!


INFAMUS NEEDL DIK GAV ME DA KIK INDA PANTYS I NEEDID 2 POAST MOAR!


1 OF MY LEGENDARY HUGE PIK PAK LYK IM NOWN 4, WAY MOR PIX DEN MY LAST 1'



LES START OUT WIF SUM BODY WORK ON MAH BABY 









WTF :|









DRIVR SIDE REER FENDR. OMG :uh:









OMFG :uh: 









:|










DIS SIDE IS MUCH WORS DEN DA PASS SIDE I ALREDY DID. DA FUK! LOOKS LYK I CANT JUS WELD DA FENDR LIP ON LYK I DID ONDA OTHR SIDE, DIS SHITS GUNA NEED WHOL SHEET PANELS.










PEEP DA LONG PIESE. DATS DA REER ROKR PANEL :uh: 


















TIME 2 SHIFT GEERS :uh: 

ORIG 2BARL CARB









NEW KIT









RETURN OF DA BAKIN SODA BASTURD



























PURDY

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










WOWZRZ :cheesy: 


















OMG









NOW I USUALY RAP UP A PIK PAK WIF YORS TRULY, BUT I FEEL DIS DESERVS DA FINISHN SPOT. DA SHITY ASS FONE CHARGR 4 MY SHITTY ASS FONE STOPD WORKN. HAD2 RIG UP A CAR CHARGR :|


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

the gmoney master fabricator challenge 


this is the grill from my 67 caddy 











can he take this and make it look like 
















we shall see


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

WTF :|









DRIVR SIDE REER FENDR. OMG :uh:








:uh: :wow: sweet jesus geraldo thats more mud than your scat caked skivvies


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:x:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

new paige! :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jun 6 2010, 08:55 PM~17711963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who da fuk is u :scrutinize:


----------



## MISTA_PSYCHOTIC (Jun 2, 2010)

* HERE'S MY FIRST PROJECT IT'S MY 1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM IT HAD 148K MILES ON IT WHEN I BOUGHT IT I CONSIDER IT TO BE IN MINT CONDITION BESIDES VERY VERY FEW MINOR PROBS. IT HAS A V8 5.7 350 ENGINE, RIGHT NOW IT'S STILL COMPLETELY STOCK EXCEPT FOR A TRAIN HORN BUT DUE TO THE HILLBILLY ROADS OF KENTUCKY I PLOWED INTO TOO DEER LEAVING ME WITH HAVING TO GET SOME MINOR BODY WORK DONE AND REPLACE LIGHTS AND ALSO GET NEW CHROME TRIM ON ONE SIDE  I'M HAVING A HARDTIME FINDING THE PARTS ALL INFO IS GREATLY APPRECIATED -MR.PSYCHOTIC










I KNOW IT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING IS IN THE CRACKS OF THE ENGINE IT WAS JUST THE WAY THE CLEANER WAS SITTING BECUZZ IT WASNT DRY AND THE WAY THE PICC TOOK
























































































































































































































*


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Was soda blasting the only think you did to get that carb looking like brand new or you throw something else in the mix? 

Please tell me you're going to re-skin the quarter... that shit is rediculous. Last car I saw that bad was a drag car that's seen some wall time, on multiple occasions.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTA_PSYCHOTIC_@Jun 8 2010, 01:37 AM~17724742
> * HERE'S MY FIRST PROJECT IT'S MY 1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM IT HAD 148K MILES ON IT WHEN I BOUGHT IT I CONSIDER IT TO BE IN MINT CONDITION BESIDES VERY VERY FEW MINOR PROBS. IT HAS A V8 5.7 350 ENGINE, RIGHT NOW IT'S STILL COMPLETELY STOCK EXCEPT FOR A TRAIN HORN BUT DUE TO THE HILLBILLY ROADS OF KENTUCKY I PLOWED INTO TOO DEER LEAVING ME WITH HAVING TO GET SOME MINOR BODY WORK DONE AND REPLACE LIGHTS AND ALSO GET NEW CHROME TRIM ON ONE SIDE  I'M HAVING A HARDTIME FINDING THE PARTS ALL INFO IS GREATLY APPRECIATED -MR.PSYCHOTIC
> 
> 
> ...


*
wut da fuk :uh:

dis idiot dun poastd his whol build up in my shit yo :uh:*


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jun 8 2010, 01:46 AM~17724788
> *Was soda blasting the only think you did to get that carb looking like brand new or you throw something else in the mix?
> 
> Please tell me you're going to re-skin the quarter... that shit is rediculous. Last car I saw that bad was a drag car that's seen some wall time, on multiple occasions.
> *


plane ol bakin soda ina pistol blastr set 2 hy media flow @ 120psi. reson i chose bakin soda is kuz its cheap, $00.75 a pound, & also kuz its fine grain. blak magic or alum oxide is 2 hard, plus sandblast can stuk inda pinhole channels ofda carb wich is bad. 

my patendid g~$ method of usin bakin soda is genious. not only duz it get da alum lookn nice, but it also dissolvs. so if ders any bakin soda in a channel or da bowl, wen u spray da carb down wif brake cleaner b4 assembly, any trappd bakin soda dissolvs n flows out.




as 4 da quartr, clik dis link. i dug way deep inda crates 4 dis link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=453298&st=940

chek my 3 pik paks. 1s on page 48, 2nd pic pak is on page 49, n da last pik pak is page 50.

dis is wen i did da passengr side. ull c dat i maid my own repair panel.

clik da link n peep page 48, 49, & 50 for da pix.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 12:02 AM~17724553
> *g$ = mastr fabracator. iv dun tons of presicion shit dat dont nobody evn no about, wich il poast latr on ondis page.
> 
> in regards 2 urs, doz r da grill ends ur sendn? or da centrs? leme no wen u male it n il b shur 2 poast updates :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 12:02 AM~17724553
> *g$ = mastr fabracator. iv dun tons of presicion shit dat dont nobody evn no about, wich il poast latr on ondis page.
> 
> in regards 2 urs, doz r da grill ends ur sendn? or da centrs? leme no wen u male it n il b shur 2 poast updates :nicoderm:
> ...





im tommy ealey fkr



or as you call me.. tomy early :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 8 2010, 04:54 AM~17725148
> *im tommy ealey fkr
> or as you call me.. tomy early  :biggrin:
> *


crap. not u agen :fasepalm:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:yessad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 01:02 AM~17724553
> *g$ = mastr fabracator. iv dun tons of presicion shit dat dont nobody evn no about, wich il poast latr on ondis page.
> 
> in regards 2 urs, doz r da grill ends ur sendn? or da centrs? leme no wen u male it n il b shur 2 poast updates :nicoderm:
> ...


its the fuckin center


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 12:02 AM~17724553
> *
> :uh: reel tok gayhem. good thing imda best fabracator on dis site
> 
> *


 :uh: ok Garbanzo finish up the schmedsel already you backwoods devil


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jun 8 2010, 12:35 PM~17727886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahah u amuse me 2 no end frend


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 08:57 PM~17732458
> *:angry:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13525095
> bwahahah u amuse me 2 no end frend
> *


so you cant do it :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 8 2010, 08:58 PM~17732471
> *so you cant do it :dunno:
> *


i dont c it in my hands


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 07:57 PM~17732458
> *bwahahah u amuse me 2 no end frend
> *


 :happysad: 

















































:uh: :run:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17733048
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


weels :fasepalm:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 8 2010, 10:49 PM~17733048
> *:happysad:
> 
> :uh: :run:
> *


I don't get it :dunno:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 7 2009, 06:57 PM~14706370
> *i talkd 2 mah boss b4 i startd bodywork n he sed old cars passngr sides almos always  wors den drivr side. kuz wen truks salt da roads, da watr n salt flows 2 da curb n gets kikd up in2 pass side wen  u rid ovr it
> 
> iv alredy did da bulnose on pass n drivr, n i can deff say dat da pass side is worse. so da side im doin now is da worst of problms. iv skopd out da drivr side n its deff not as bad as pass side wich maiks me lil happy. im not guna chang da hole drivr side rokr panel, jus da outside skin. stil got a nothr repo panel 4 da fendr tip wich i may or maynot use.
> ...


I just had to quote that, because it was clearly not the case. Haha 

But I see you cut out all the rot and replaced just the lower sections on the passenger. Nice work for sure, thanks for the link, I'da never found that shit in 170 pages.

But the driver's side is beat to fuck higher up, I'm assuming you'l fab replacement panels for all the bashed metal vs. trying to pull it all out and massage it smooth, right?


You're not going with those gigantic rims are you?


Thanks for the tip on the soda. I tried blasting an aluminum case cover for my bike about 90psi but it wouldn't cut through the clear coat for shit so I gave up. I know better than to use any other media on aluminum, it's just too damn harsh on that soft shit.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jun 9 2010, 01:32 AM~17734851
> *I just had to quote that, because it was clearly not the case. Haha
> 
> But I see you cut out all the rot and replaced just the lower sections on the passenger. Nice work for sure, thanks for the link, I'da never found that shit in 170 pages.
> ...


ya drivr side apeers 2 b wors. i think my bossis theory is 4 cars dat r drivn thru midwest weathr all yeer round. edsel was last registrd in 76. i ges da theory dont apply wen da shit sits ina field fo 30 yrs



iv poastd clos ta 350 edsel pix in heer. der all lost among da 170 pages of my fans & h8rs. i think i may do a thro bak soon, n repoast evry pik iv evr poastd in heer on 1 page. so errybody can fuly apreciate my journey.


ya i maik all my own panels. i dont realy care 4 massagin orig shit. rathr jus cut it off n do my own frum scratch. sumtimes its fastr 4 me 2 cut it off n maik my own.



no mor big rims onda edsel. i put em on my truk. wen i 1st got da edsel i had big dreems. i boute a 4000watt audio systm, 22" rims, yelo top optima battry, da works!!!! den 1 day i changed. suddnly i didnt want al dat. i jus wantd a restord old car. den i got my 1963 coop devill, same shit. dont want anythn fancy on dat nethr. stok weels on evrytn, jus nise restod old cars.



if u wana get cleer ofa aluminum jus 80/120grit sandpapr it. think of sandblastn bakin soda as mor lyk a harsh cleenin agent, not a paint strippr. n u can sandblast aluminum wif glassbead wif minimal pepperin


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Fans and haters= lulz


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jun 8 2010, 09:14 PM~17733437
> *I don't get it :dunno:
> *


 :uh: well you see, mr. Garbanzo over here is going the dubs w/ bolton spinners route when he should be keepin it G as can be with spokes and juice....I just have to keep reminding to come over from the dark side...comprende? :run:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 9 2010, 04:39 AM~17735242
> *Fans and haters= lulz
> *


did u enjoy ur g$ pm's?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 9 2010, 09:20 AM~17736478
> *:uh: well you see, mr. Garbanzo over here is going the dubs w/ bolton spinners route when he should be keepin it G as can be with spokes and juice....I just have to keep reminding to come over from the dark side...comprende? :run:
> *


:uh: no way mang. da dubs is on my truk now. edsel & coop devil stayn og weels. steelys n corekt hubcaps. n besids, spokes & drollies is teh ghays cumprende? :run:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

mook


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

gtfo tomy early or ill fist u wit jesica prise agen


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 01:13 PM~17738499
> *did u enjoy ur g$ pm's?
> *


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 01:42 AM~17724974
> *plane ol bakin soda ina pistol blastr set 2 hy media flow @ 120psi. reson i chose bakin soda is kuz its cheap, $00.75 a pound, & also kuz its fine grain. blak magic or alum oxide is 2 hard, plus sandblast  can stuk inda pinhole channels ofda carb wich is bad.
> 
> my patendid g~$ method of usin bakin soda is genious. not only duz it get da alum lookn nice, but it also dissolvs. so if ders any bakin soda in a channel or da bowl, wen u spray da carb down wif brake cleaner b4 assembly, any trappd bakin soda dissolvs n flows out.
> ...


orly???? soda blasting is older than you are fuck boy


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 9 2010, 06:10 PM~17741317
> *
> *


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jun 10 2010, 12:13 AM~17745556
> *orly???? soda blasting is older than you are fuck boy
> *


gtfo remot control cars 4life


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 10 2010, 12:56 AM~17746232
> *gtfo remot control cars 4life
> *


hey??




you wanna suck on each others weiners??????


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jun 10 2010, 07:07 AM~17746723
> *hey??
> you wanna suck on each others weiners??????
> *


can i watch? :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :nosad:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Bworfffff


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

BERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTT :uh:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 9 2010, 10:20 AM~17736478
> *:uh: well you see, mr. Garbanzo over here is going the dubs w/ bolton spinners route when he should be keepin it G as can be with spokes and juice....I just have to keep reminding to come over from the dark side...comprende? :run:
> *


ahh! got it. I've been trying to tell him but he just won't listen.. at least 14's. that's what I'm rollin on.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Jun 10 2010, 05:07 AM~17746723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ride dubs lil *****. u sawd my truk mang


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jun 10 2010, 02:45 PM~17751037
> *ahh! got it. I've been trying to tell him but he just won't listen.. at least 14's. that's what I'm rollin on.
> *


 :uh: yep ole Guerrero is stuck on laymes...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2010, 04:10 PM~17751223
> *:uh: yep ole Guerrero is stuck on laymes...
> *


:uh: i ride dubs lil *****. dubs


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 10 2010, 03:40 PM~17751528
> *:uh: i ride dubs lil *****. dubs
> *


 :uh: 10-4 Guacamole, 10 fucking 4 :thumbsdown:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2010, 05:42 PM~17752104
> *:uh: 10-4 Guacamole, 10 fucking 4 :thumbsdown:
> *


:h5: :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

wow i didnt actually know you could function beyond feeding yourself a and maybe crapping your pants. but it looks like you know a little about what you doing. just dont go off you meds or you might end up starting a build on an amc pacer donk... your a weird dude and i think you like it better if everyone hates you, kinda sad. or mabe you just hate lowriders and you wanna stir everyone up as a joke. what ever it is dude good luck with those quarters and ill keep checkin in. this thread is interesting to me in the same way why i cant look away from a slow motion train wreck. peace :thumbsup: oh and dont bother sending me any gay porn in my pm, ive blocked you...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 11 2010, 06:26 AM~17757570
> *wow i didnt actually know you could function beyond feeding yourself a and maybe crapping your pants. but it looks like you know a little about what you doing. just dont go off you meds or you might end up starting a build on an amc pacer donk...  your a weird dude and i think you like it better if everyone hates you, kinda sad. or mabe you just hate lowriders and you wanna stir everyone up as a joke. what ever it is dude good luck with those quarters and ill keep checkin in. this thread is interesting to me in the same way why i cant look away from a slow motion train wreck. peace  :thumbsup: oh and dont bother sending me any gay porn in my pm, ive blocked you...
> *


:roflmao: :uh: :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 10 2010, 04:04 PM~17751168
> *:uh: poast horin idiots
> *


:uh:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

hey i hacked jessica price account fone e mail everything lol. i got deleted from facebook. well anywho i told her its you and your a super fuckin smart hacker dude and you fucked up mine to lol play along if ya want, and if ya dont well then screw you in the butthole


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 11 2010, 09:02 PM~17763214
> *hey i hacked jessica price account fone e mail everything lol. i got deleted from facebook. well anywho i told her its you and your a super fuckin smart hacker dude and you fucked up mine to lol  play along if ya want, and if ya dont well then screw you in the butthole
> *


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

what the hell man. i dont spell like that?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

g muneyz is the andy coffman uf car billding. i haf to billd a edsel nouw. shytt is tyght outta kuntrul ballin. im donkin a pacer nouw...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Jun 11 2010, 06:26 AM~17757570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do posess mastr fab skills. seems lyk im naturaly good at evrythn.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Jun 11 2010, 08:46 AM~17758228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x14*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 4 2010, 01:48 AM~17693130
> *edsel pik pak!!!!!!!!!111
> not a huge 1 lyk da 1s im nown 4, but pik pak nun da les.
> havnt reely bin takn pix of stuf i b doin kuz its a fukn hasle. plus ante nobody reely chekn da legendary edsel on dubs no mo. so i hit da brakes onda pictur takn, n hitn da gas onda 300 hours of work left
> ...


:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 11 2010, 10:52 PM~17764838
> *pinhed :uh:
> *


Ghey blade... :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

if you hate people and hate what other people like, why is it ive seen ICP concert pics on your thread? that looks like a large gathering... even your reasoning is contradictory.... your just a weird dude... your like ted kaczynski but with cars... i think the root of all your problems is that you havent had pussy in a long time if not ever... not sure how much pussy your gonna get with a 59 edsel though, you gotta start somewhere. i kinda feel bad about making fun of you now, your probably a pretty smart guy you just need a little help with handling you social functions. it sucks too because all your doing is driving the people of this forum away with anti social pm's and aggressive postings, and 90% of the people on this site are pretty cool and wouldnt hesitate to help you with a build or parts or just general questions. you might surprise yourself by making a few friends and maybe letting someone in. people arnt out to burn you for no reason, the sooner you figure that out the happier youll be as a person... you got talent dude


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 11 2010, 11:36 PM~17765163
> *if you hate people and hate what other people like, why is it ive seen ICP concert pics on your thread? that looks like a large gathering... even your reasoning is contradictory.... your just a weird dude... your like ted kaczynski but with cars... i think the root of all your problems is that you havent had pussy in a long time if not ever... not sure how much pussy your gonna get with a 59 edsel though, you gotta start somewhere. i kinda feel bad about making fun of you now, your probably a pretty smart guy you just need a little help with handling you social functions. it sucks too because all your doing is driving the people of this forum away with anti social pm's and aggressive postings, and 90% of the people on this site are pretty cool and wouldnt hesitate to help you with a build or parts or just general questions. you might surprise yourself by making a few friends and maybe letting someone in. people arnt out to burn you for no reason, the sooner you figure that out the happier youll be as a person... you got talent dude
> *


your mother should have fed a dingo


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 11 2010, 11:36 PM~17765163
> *if you hate people and hate what other people like, why is it ive seen ICP concert pics on your thread? that looks like a large gathering... even your reasoning is contradictory.... your just a weird dude... your like ted kaczynski but with cars... i think the root of all your problems is that you havent had pussy in a long time if not ever... not sure how much pussy your gonna get with a 59 edsel though, you gotta start somewhere. i kinda feel bad about making fun of you now, your probably a pretty smart guy you just need a little help with handling you social functions. it sucks too because all your doing is driving the people of this forum away with anti social pm's and aggressive postings, and 90% of the people on this site are pretty cool and wouldnt hesitate to help you with a build or parts or just general questions. you might surprise yourself by making a few friends and maybe letting someone in. people arnt out to burn you for no reason, the sooner you figure that out the happier youll be as a person... you got talent dude
> *


Me speaka no eengleese :|


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 12 2010, 01:36 AM~17765163
> *if you hate people and hate what other people like, why is it ive seen ICP concert pics on your thread? that looks like a large gathering... even your reasoning is contradictory.... your just a weird dude... your like ted kaczynski but with cars... i think the root of all your problems is that you havent had pussy in a long time if not ever... not sure how much pussy your gonna get with a 59 edsel though, you gotta start somewhere. i kinda feel bad about making fun of you now, your probably a pretty smart guy you just need a little help with handling you social functions. it sucks too because all your doing is driving the people of this forum away with anti social pm's and aggressive postings, and 90% of the people on this site are pretty cool and wouldnt hesitate to help you with a build or parts or just general questions. you might surprise yourself by making a few friends and maybe letting someone in. people arnt out to burn you for no reason, the sooner you figure that out the happier youll be as a person... you got talent dude
> *


wtf r u trying to get at here sheep shagger?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 12 2010, 03:37 PM~17765167
> *your mother should have fed a dingo
> *


from the states but thanks...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 12 2010, 03:48 PM~17765243
> *wtf r u trying to get at here sheep shagger?
> *


and sheep shaggers is a new zealand slur, good effort though...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 11 2010, 11:48 PM~17765246
> *from the states but thanks...
> *


take ur stupid ass to offtopic and start a fight fucking troll


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jun 11 2010, 11:26 PM~17765091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x23! :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 11 2010, 11:36 PM~17765163
> *if you hate people and hate what other people like, why is it ive seen ICP concert pics on your thread? that looks like a large gathering... even your reasoning is contradictory.... your just a weird dude... your like ted kaczynski but with cars... i think the root of all your problems is that you havent had pussy in a long time if not ever... not sure how much pussy your gonna get with a 59 edsel though, you gotta start somewhere. i kinda feel bad about making fun of you now, your probably a pretty smart guy you just need a little help with handling you social functions. it sucks too because all your doing is driving the people of this forum away with anti social pm's and aggressive postings, and 90% of the people on this site are pretty cool and wouldnt hesitate to help you with a build or parts or just general questions. you might surprise yourself by making a few friends and maybe letting someone in. people arnt out to burn you for no reason, the sooner you figure that out the happier youll be as a person... you got talent dude
> *


wtf? dis cood kwite posibly b da most confusin/contradictory statment i evr red :|



:roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Da fuck you was actin stupid with me me earlier for?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 12 2010, 01:50 AM~17765257
> *and sheep shaggers is a new zealand slur, good effort though...
> *


sorry, sorry, is kangaroo fucker better?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 12 2010, 12:06 AM~17765367
> *Da fuck you was actin stupid with me me earlier for?
> *


huh? :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 12 2010, 12:12 AM~17765403
> *sorry, sorry, is kangaroo fucker better?
> *


o snap!!!! hi rydrs bin in my devil on dubs topik fer lyk 40 min now. stalkr much :around:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

gee~muny hatez mee...... tooo baad , i wuz gona giv propz....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 12:32 AM~17765474
> *huh? :|
> *


Askin who dis is and shit, nigwah you knew who I was.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jun 12 2010, 12:54 AM~17765569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat was u????? brad :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i know it takes more than that just fast forwarding through the fuckin dribble to look at the pic paks.... cadillac builds tight btw...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 12 2010, 12:54 AM~17765577
> *i know it takes more than that just fast forwarding through the fuckin dribble to look at the pic paks.... cadillac builds tight btw...
> *


n 4 dis, u wont get any mor pix of cawks in ur pm 4 da rest of da munf :h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 11 2010, 11:54 PM~17765576
> *no i dont
> 
> *


ur lak of presents im mah lak topik distrbs meh...  :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 12 2010, 01:01 AM~17765607
> *ur lak of presents im mah lak topik distrbs meh...   :angry:
> *


Who posted in: The big green bitch build
Poster Posts 
youcantfademe 66 
Reverend Hearse 56 
*G~MoneyCustoms 30 *
rollindeep408 13 


im numba 3 top poastr in der!!!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 12:54 AM~17765576
> *dat was u????? brad :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 12 2010, 01:41 AM~17765786
> *
> *


u sed ur name was brad u idiot :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 01:43 AM~17765796
> *u sed ur name was brad u idiot :uh:
> *


:uh: No, I didn't Chewbacca.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 12 2010, 02:07 AM~17765875
> *:uh: No, I didn't Chewbacca.
> *


oooooooooooo yaa. i rmemebr now. 


arthur :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I can't remember dat far back but was your interior 100% complete, so to speak? Do they have interior kits for your car? For some reason their have been more and more old white guys lookin for them(Edsel) around here lately.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 02:09 AM~17765879
> *oooooooooooo yaa. i rmemebr now.
> arthur :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:guns: Spanky!, you lice infected beech.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Jun 12 2010, 02:12 AM~17765884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 02:19 AM~17765900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 04:19 AM~17765900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Jun 12 2010, 02:21 AM~17765902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:run: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

omfg! chuk has bin uber ownd!!!!!!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17768908


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 02:10 AM~17772240
> *i lost 5 hedbolts 4 da edsel. ders 3 diff lenght 1s. ders da short 1s, n 2 lengths ofda long 1s. u hav or no anywer i can get em? 2 outa 5 r lyk 1/4'' longr den da rest
> *


well for starters here's showing the head bolt specs & order they're installed http://www.ctci.org/gilsgarage/HeadBolts.php

the place to look would be on the old thunderbird boards as the 292 & 312 engines they ran in the late 50's early 60's uses the same head bolts. I couldn't find any from ARP which is usually my source.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jun 13 2010, 10:46 AM~17773158
> *well for starters here's showing the head bolt specs & order they're installed http://www.ctci.org/gilsgarage/HeadBolts.php
> 
> the place to look would be on the old thunderbird boards as the 292 & 312 engines they ran in the late 50's early 60's uses the same head bolts. I couldn't find any from ARP which is usually my source.
> *



best there is


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

stil no luk on my hedbolt serch. but il do my pik pak 2nite


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Jun 15 2010, 10:56 PM~17799594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bin a few yrs sins i saw dat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

EDSEL PIK PAK! 


[email protected]!!!


MY TRIUMFIANT RETURN 2 DA THRONE!


1 OF MY LEGENDARY BIG PIK PAX. OVRFLOWN WIF OVR 23 NEW PIX!!!



HEER WE GOO!




I WOKE UP 2 A SMASHD WINDSHEILD. FUKN ****** ASS COK SUKN KIDS R GUNA GET DER SHIT PUSHD IN 4 DIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! N I NO DA FUKN ****** WHO DID IT!!!









PUTN A NEW HEET CHOKE PIPE IN. IMA PRO AT DOIN DIS SHIT. I DID DA DEVILS IF YALL REMMEBR 









ROLL EM OUT









TRYN 2 GET DA SHIT OUT DA PARKN SPOT SO I CAN DRIPITY DROP DA MOTOR BAK IN









LUV MY JIMMY


















HEVY SHIT









ALMOS DER









SITN ON DEM 22 INCH THANGS









GOT IT WER IT NEEDA B









STARTD POORIN RANE SO I HADA RUSH DA DEVIL BAK IN, WICH WAS NON RUNNIN 









K.


GETN PREPD 4 DROPIN









NEEW SEELS N GASKETS EVRYWER ITS NEEDID









DETALED OIL PUMP









GETN DER










IT IS NOW TIME...... DA 1ST TIME DIS ENGIN HAS GON IN DIS CAR SINCE 1959









OMG









OMG OMG









TIME 4 A BRAKE. I FEEL LYK DANSIN!









I LUV DIS FUKN RATCHET! HUSKY 4 LYFE MANG!











............



IT IS NOW IN 4 GOOD. UL ALSO NOTIS DA SUN IS OUT. IT IS NOW 6AM. I STARTD WORK AT 10PM.










10 PM THRUSDAY NITE, TIL 6AM FRI MORN. I HAD WORK IN 5 HOURS. WENT N PUT IN A FULL DAY AT WORK ON 3HRS OF SLEEP

TIRED. DA KINGS WEARY FRUM BATTL


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

It took you from 10-6 to move two cars and mount an engine onto a car wiff no front clip on it? You must have been working turtle slow.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

fuck man wut r u gona do bout ur windo now? :tears:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> EDSEL PIK PAK!
> [email protected]!!!
> MY TRIUMFIANT RETURN 2 DA THRONE!
> 1 OF MY LEGENDARY BIG PIK PAX. OVRFLOWN WIF OVR 23 NEW PIX!!!
> ...


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> > EDSEL PIK PAK!
> > [email protected]!!!
> > MY TRIUMFIANT RETURN 2 DA THRONE!
> > 1 OF MY LEGENDARY BIG PIK PAX. OVRFLOWN WIF OVR 23 NEW PIX!!!
> ...


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

Even little kids dont respect your dirty ass :uh:


----------



## RO_GILBERTO (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 16 2010, 02:38 AM~17801696
> *
> 
> *


 :uh: 



> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Jun 16 2010, 06:13 AM~17802178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worfles troll!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

gmuney name get banned again?


----------



## RO_GILBERTO (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 19 2010, 02:27 AM~17830533
> *gmuney name get banned again?
> *


sho nuff u dirty maori!!! g$s band 4 da 7th time. 3 munfs 4 no fukn reson. cant nobody hold me down!!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

your like a cockroach, or maybe more like a turd that wont flush. congrats.....


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO_GILBERTO_@Jun 19 2010, 10:29 PM~17830535
> *sho nuff u dirty maori!!! g$s band 4 da 7th time. 3 munfs 4 no fukn reson. cant nobody hold me down!!!!!
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO_GILBERTO_@Jun 19 2010, 02:29 AM~17830535
> *sho nuff u dirty maori!!! g$s band 4 da 7th time. 3 munfs 4 no fukn reson. cant nobody hold me down!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :happysad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

did u notice that these pistons are different?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO_GILBERTO_@Jun 19 2010, 07:29 PM~17830535
> *sho nuff u dirty maori!!! g$s band 4 da 7th time. 3 munfs 4 no fukn reson. cant nobody hold me down!!!!!
> *


no 3 strikes you out policy on lay it low? 7 bans you'd think they'd just delete you and all your shit by now. anywho....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO_GILBERTO_@Jun 19 2010, 04:22 AM~17830528
> *:uh:
> :uh: no dumass i hada ton of shit 2 do. stil hada flush our bolf engin bloks. deys was filld wif rusty muddy watr so i hada cleen dem shits out. den i hada do da whol oil pump shit. dan get allda shit mocd around. prepn da engin 4 entry took da longist. hada fill da coolnt pasags wif gasaline, scratch around em wif a scrrewdrivr, den spin da engin upside down 2 drain brown watr out, den repeat 18 times per side
> wel dis coksukrs tryna maik me pay 4 haf of da 800$ replasement windsheild wich i ante fukn havn dat it wasnt my fukn falt! i had nuthn 2 do wif dat shit i wasnt evn ther!
> ...


you interested in buying a complete car or more ? ? ? ? a friend of mine passed away and was one of the largest collectors of edsels on the east coast , has approx 150 edsels , or can ship out what ever parts you may want , prob be cheaper for you to but a complete car then to ship parts here and there , , , , , , , 




send me a pm if interested


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 21 2010, 09:37 PM~17850533
> *you interested in buying a complete car or more ? ? ? ?  a friend of mine passed away and was one of the largest collectors of edsels on the east coast , has approx 150 edsels , or can ship out what ever parts you may want , prob be cheaper for you to but a complete car then to ship parts here and there , , , , , , ,
> send me a pm if interested
> *


he is banned but i will let him know wassup


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 21 2010, 10:37 PM~17850533
> *you interested in buying a complete car or more ? ? ? ?  a friend of mine passed away and was one of the largest collectors of edsels on the east coast , has approx 150 edsels , or can ship out what ever parts you may want , prob be cheaper for you to but a complete car then to ship parts here and there , , , , , , ,
> send me a pm if interested
> *


That dude doesent have 2 nickels to rub together. :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 21 2010, 09:13 PM~17851055
> *he is banned but i will let him know  wassup
> *


new name banned again? lmao


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

rip g$


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jun 19 2010, 08:12 AM~17831022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 6 2010, 09:07 PM~18500838
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 6 2010, 07:14 PM~18500925
> *
> *


pistuns is same. 1 was scufpaddid/wire weeld


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 6 2010, 11:09 PM~18502810
> *
> *


pik pak bro!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 6 2010, 10:11 PM~18502823
> *pik pak bro!
> *


was aktualy workn onda edsl engin 2day. book sed 8 rokr arm bolts get 55lbs tork. it got up2 31lbs n it fukn bolt snappd off. hada pul evrytn out 2 get brokn stud out. pik pax 2maro & a nothr bild up topik on fri!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GEE~MUNY!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anothet build topik?! :wow:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Sep 6 2010, 11:00 PM~18503367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho :wow:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: Buenos Nachos Gordito Alamo. I missed your foul mouth antics and questionable scents. I think it's nice to have you back :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 6 2010, 11:33 PM~18503603
> *:uh: Buenos Nachos Gordito Alamo. I missed your foul mouth antics and questionable scents.  I think it's nice to have you back :dunno:
> *


 :uh: sup pally. i2 misst ur constant name altrations & ur usual cawkasian tomfoolery. i also look 4ward 2 gettn da chanse 2 meat u in vegas dis yeer.
& sinse ur a bff, u get all da hugs, handshakes, & autografs u can handl!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 7 2010, 01:44 AM~18503660
> *:uh: sup pally. i2 misst ur constant name altrations & ur usual cawkasian tomfoolery. i also look 4ward 2 gettn da chanse 2 meat u in vegas dis yeer.
> & sinse ur a bff, u get all da hugs, handshakes, & autografs u can handl!!!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 6 2010, 10:44 PM~18503660
> *:uh: sup pally. i2 misst ur constant name altrations & ur usual cawkasian tomfoolery. i also look 4ward 2 gettn da chanse 2 meat u in vegas dis yeer.
> & sinse ur a bff, u get all da hugs, handshakes, & autografs u can handl!!!
> *


 :cheesy: only if we hug like this--------------->


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 7 2010, 06:03 AM~18504634
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i herd u got kikd outa majestics kuz it took u 6 yeers 2 install a dashpad


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 7 2010, 05:26 PM~18509057
> *:cheesy: only if we hug like this--------------->
> *


:uh: 

u amuse me 2 no end jamie :roflmao:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Sep 8 2010, 05:03 PM~18517741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ima claw ur eyz out in vegas *****!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 8 2010, 02:09 AM~18512589
> *i herd u got Left majestics kuz of BS
> *


fixt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2010, 05:18 AM~18522770
> *fixt
> *


o'rly :scrutinize:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sup huni bun, when u gonna start that new build topic?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 8 2010, 10:55 PM~18520571
> *ima suk ur kawk off in vegas *****!
> *



:burn:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

caca


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

59 retractable.bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i thought this fool was banned from teh lay it lows?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 9 2010, 12:40 PM~18524183
> *o'rly :scrutinize:
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 11 2010, 07:57 AM~18539700
> *caca
> 
> 
> ...


I think these edsels are god awful ugly


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons+Sep 12 2010, 05:27 PM~18549275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: BANNINGS ARENT FOREVER MAYYYYYNGGG :wow:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 17 2009, 04:01 AM~12730985
> *CAR WAS BOUGHT SITE UNSEEN.
> BODY LOOKD FUKN GOOD ON LINE.
> N WEN I GOT IT OUT INDA SUNLITE IT LOOKD ALRITE.
> ...


 i got to give it to you man, you had a hell of a rough start, good to see you sticking with it all! keep us updated!


----------



## Ri¢hy Ri¢h (Sep 14, 2010)

my dads homie back in tha day had a 59 edsel. allways loved them after i seen his fixed up... good luck on the build!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Sep 9 2010, 11:41 AM~18524664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

yippy!!!!! :cheesy:

G~MoneyCustoms 1415 
KAKALAK 270 
HARDLUCK88 268 
littlerascle59 232 
Infamous James 182
regalman806 182 


edit/ i dont evn remembr fecal man & lilraskl evn poastn in heer :|


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Sep 12 2010, 08:27 PM~18549275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this topic is what happens when you mix the movie "the ringer" with an episode of pimp my ride.


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2010, 10:22 PM~18550822
> *I think these edsels are god awful ugly
> *


Yup Yup :yessad:


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting_@Sep 15 2010, 07:44 AM~18572973
> *Yup Yup  :yessad:
> *


Not hatin....Just my opinion.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting_@Sep 15 2010, 08:45 AM~18572975
> *Not hatin....Just my opinion.
> *


oh I was hating :happysad: :biggrin: 




:wave: G¢ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 14 2010, 02:26 AM~18562206
> *yippy!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> G~MoneyCustoms 1415
> ...



YUSSA LIE!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 15 2010, 06:11 AM~18572884
> *this topic is what happens when you mix the movie "the ringer" with an episode of pimp my ride.
> *


:scrutinize:



> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting+Sep 15 2010, 06:44 AM~18572973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^_^


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

edsel pik pak!!!!

bin out da game 4 a min.

band fer 29yrs n sum othr bulshit.


getn bak onda edsel.

mah long term projekt!!!1


put my othr cyl hed on. n rebildin da rokr shafts.

bakn soda blastd da carier bloks. n machind my rokr arm fases 









u can c da orig divots. n my new smoovd fase 










den da fukn book told me 2 tork da rokr arm bolts ta 45-55 lbs. wel at 31lbs da fukn bolt fukn broke :guns:









5/16 corse thred snapd flush wit da cyl hed. omg :uh:

y da fuk is dey taperd lyk dat n not a full flege bolt? ders no fluid passage or oil. jus a bolt thru a alum blok in2 da cyl hed 

den i changd geers n startd on my mountain of edsel body work.

startd grindn down my gas tank door thingy.









den strippn front fendr.




























& da closest door 2 bein primed
















.

den my fukn dual aktion sandr broke omfg :uh:










godam u cambel housefeld n ur godam plastik handl 

o well. looks lyk i gota flex my fab skils on sumtn as remedial as a sandr handl : /









all bettr.
now strongr den orig









changd geer agen











polishd up my reer windo b4 i puld it out. i 4got how fukn cleer it is :cheesy:









den my bakwoods nitecap.

g$ 

da legend. 

da god


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, *regalman806*

:thumbsdown:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

malice said you needa fix that fro and soak ur ass for lyke a week before u attempt to get on tha plane for vegas... they gonna think your a pinche talibano farealz!!!

nice vitamin water bottle collection....


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 19 2010, 11:38 PM~18608003
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, regalman806
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Sep 19 2010, 10:40 PM~18608028
> *malice said you needa fix that fro and soak ur ass for lyke a week before u attempt to get on tha plane for vegas...  they gonna think your a pinche talibano farealz!!!
> 
> nice vitamin water bottle collection....
> ...


i got 2carfulls of bottls 


& tel ms malise mulefase me n my potna guna ware matchin turbans inda airport


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 19 2010, 11:43 PM~18608061
> *i got 2carfulls of bottls
> & tel ms malise mulefase me n my potna guna ware matchin turbans inda airport
> *


ya ya ya... sikhs wear turbins fluff cake... u would look hawt in a man dress though...

:boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Sep 19 2010, 10:56 PM~18608157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 19 2010, 10:40 PM~18607417
> *yo pewter! cupl questions.
> 
> was reasemblin my edsel 292 n da fukn book sed da 16 rokr arm bolts (5/16) get torkd ta 45-55 lbs. wel it got up ta 31 lbs n da fukn bolt snapd in haf. wtf? book was rong? or bolts wer weak?
> ...


what book are you using? in the old Glenns manual spec book had a typo where that 292 block the rocker shaft retaining bolt torque was way higher than the 272 & 312: 272, 312: 12-15 ft-lbs, 292 45-55 ft-lbs which makes no sense since it's the same parts. I'd torque them to 12-15 ft-lbs & just check them to make sure they stayed tight after you've run it a little while.

Oh! & make sure the oil feed holes line up when you bolt the shafts down as they'll mount backwards perfectly fine but there will be no oil getting into the rocker shaft.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Sep 20 2010, 12:13 PM~18611388
> *what book are you using? in the old Glenns manual spec book had a typo where that 292 block the rocker shaft retaining bolt torque was way higher than the 272 & 312: 272, 312: 12-15 ft-lbs, 292 45-55 ft-lbs which makes no sense since it's the same parts. I'd torque them to 12-15 ft-lbs & just check them to make sure they stayed tight after you've run it a little while.
> 
> Oh! & make sure the oil feed holes line up when you bolt the shafts down as they'll mount backwards perfectly fine but there will be no oil getting into the rocker shaft.
> *


il rechek da manual 2nite. n ya i no bout da 3rd hole inda alum rokr blok.

but wat bout dat taper inda stupid bolt? dan i thro a reg 5/16 or grade 8 in? or wtfs dat taper 4?


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 20 2010, 01:42 PM~18611668
> *il  rechek da manual 2nite. n ya i no bout da 3rd hole inda alum rokr blok.
> 
> but wat bout dat taper inda stupid bolt? dan i thro a reg 5/16 or grade 8 in? or wtfs dat taper 4?
> *


probably to allow bolt expansion with heat without the bolt's expansion pressing into the threads in the head & therefore distorting them.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Sep 20 2010, 01:10 PM~18611899
> *probably to allow bolt expansion with heat without the bolt's expansion pressing into the threads in the head & therefore distorting them.
> *












sez reel ford manual 1958









rokr shaft suports. 45-55 fer da 223 & 292.
45-50 fer da 332 & 361









wtf fukn book :angry:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

does this mean you can read?


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

I see it, but I'd just torque to 12-15 as the later books I found listed & just double check tightness later as we've already figured out that 45-55 ain't gonna work :nosad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Sep 21 2010, 04:21 AM~18619499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what did you use on the glass? i herd really fine steel wool does wonders


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62+Sep 21 2010, 06:30 PM~18625515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dousd wif prekleen 2 get sandblast residu off.
den
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessori...fier=31004_0_0_


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i got a sponsorship package from stoner car care, and i got the glass cleaner, i like that it clings to the glass, but it doesnt work as great as i had hoped it would...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

updates?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+May 18 2011, 03:07 AM~20576317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably. if der wws idk wer dey r.


----------



## JohnJerk (Apr 5, 2011)

I gotta know what happened to this car.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

JohnJerk said:


> I gotta know what happened to this car.


ttt 4 incumn pix pax on all 3 bild ups.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

omg i know ryt?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------

